# Bau unseres Teiches



## XxGabbeRxX (27. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Leute,
Ich bin nu schon seit einiger Zeit im Forum aber habe mich noch überhaupt nicht vorgestellt.
Mein Name ist Andy und wohne mit meiner Partnerin in Hamburg. 

Letztes Jahr im Dezember sind wir umgezogen und da fing das ganze mit dem Teich an, wir zogen vom 1 OG ins Erdgeschoss eine strasse weiter mit Garten. 
Was haben wir vorgefunden... Einen komplett verwahrlosten garten mit 2 kleinen teichbecken.
    
Eines der ersten Aktionen die im garten stattgefunden haben war das reinigen und neu dekorieren der kleinen Becken. 
  
So sah es dann erstmal aus.

Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (28. Sep. 2016)

Letztendlich kamen die ganzen Lebensbäume weg und wir hatten auf mal viel mehr Licht im garten. Nur hatten wir eine Stelle im garten die echt ******** war da umzugraben.
Das ganze haben wir ich glaub ein halbes Jahr brach liegen lassen und uns um unseren Garten gekümmert.
   
Das waren halt so unsere ersten Aktionen.
Bäume weg und Palisaden aufstellen. Randbeet Neugestaltung erstmal mit dem günstigen Rindenmulch. Hat auch nicht lang gehalten halbes Jahr ungefähr und habe ich gestern durch pinienrinde auf glasfasergewebe ersetzt.

Auf dem 2 ten Bild rechts kann man sehen das wir schon mit dem buddeln begonnen hatten. Deshalb auch der neue rasen
Aber ich will ja hier die Entstehung unseres Teiches zeigen und nicht unseres Gartens.
Hier nun die Teich Entstehung. 
Das zeichnen des Umrisses hat Jenny meine Partnerin übernommen.
Sie ist der Kopf des ganzen und ich bin der der die ausführung und instandhaltung übernimmt.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (28. Sep. 2016)

Da waren ir bei ca 60 cm tiefe.
Ich hab noch nie so viel Bauschutt in einem Garten gesehen.
Ich dachte nur nein als ich das PE Rohr gesehen habe... mitten durch den Teich.
Ich hab die Hülse vorsichtig angesägt um zu schauen was drin ist. 2 Kabelfernsehleitungen.
ok dachten wir bisschen umlegen und dann lassen wir es so.
wie gesagt dachten wir aber dazu später.
  
Das war das vorerste endprodukt bei ca 140cm tiefe.
geplant war zu anfang ein Bachlauf von oben der Terasse zum Teich hin. 
Dann wiederum ein Wasserfall.
Entschieden haben wir uns für den Wasserfall.
       
Also wenn ist gewusst hätte was das für eine Arbeit ist und was man alles bei Porenbeton beachten muss, hätte ich gleich kaltstein genommen.
Aber ich freue mich dennoch es so gut gemacht zu haben für´s erste mal.
Der Wasserfall ist 75cm breit mit einem 1 zoll Wasseranschluss.

Am meisten habe ich mich auf´s verblenden gefreut. Aber auch nur bis ich die erste Wand fertig hatte :-D
 
    Was für ne Arbeit.
Das ist denn das jetzige Endprukt der Mauer mit wasserfall.
   
Zwischendurch hatten wir dann auch schon mal ordentlich Wasser im Teich 
   

Ich muss mal dazu sagen alles was im Garten zu sehen ist, ist selbst investition weil dort nichts mehr vorhanden war.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (28. Sep. 2016)

Hier noch ein  paar Teichbilder von dem Kleinen Teich nach der Reinung und sich so langsam einfährt.
       
Das ist so der letzte stand. 
Teich wurde nochmal breiter gemacht und tiefer.
Da nun ein Bodenablauf kam.
Und da war es wieder das antennenkabel.
Also was machen... und das natürlich aufm Sonntag :-D
Ich habs durchgeknipst da normal ja alle kabel von der Strasse kommen und Wilhelmtel hat bei uns im Haus ne neue Anlage installiert.
ja abends bekomme ich dann zu hören in den oberen rechten wohnungen (2 Stück) läuft kein TV mehr. 
Au kacke dachte ich. Wer ahnt den das das kabel noch aktiv ist und die noch nicht an die neue Anlage angeschlossen sind.
Dienstag zu Media Markt und hagebau gewesen und zubehöhr gekauft. 
Nu ist es im 2 meter ungelegt und ich hab genug platz zum Buddeln:-D was für ne aktion.
Aber nun ist seit Montag der Bodenablauf endlich drin.
    
Das kam die Libelle auch gleich zum inspizieren wie weit ich bin.
    

Der Schacht für die Tonnen ist auch gemacht. 
3 Tonnen werden es.
Ich hoffe der platz reicht so.
     
Und hier nochmal der Höhenunterschied zwischen Teich und Filterbecken.
 

Gruß aus Hamburg

Andy


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (28. Sep. 2016)

Heute ging es wieder weiter.
Legen der BA Leitung und setzen des Skimmer Anschlusses. 
         
Die Arbeiten der Rohre im Teich sind abgeschlossen. 
Alles wieder zu gemacht und nächste Woche heißt es jujuuu Urlaub. 
Dann kommt das Flies und die Folie rein. Vorher aber noch einige Mörtel arbeiten wie kanten für den kies der nachher nicht runter fallen soll.
  
Hier die Ausgänge 
Links BA und rechts Skimmer.

Gruß Andy


----------



## Teicholm (29. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Andy,

ihr habt hier ein tolles Projekt und die Form vom Teich finde ich auch sehr schön. Ich selbst habe auch einen Teich mit ähnlichen
Formen...und eine Menge Falten in der Folie. Ihr habt das so toll und mühevoll modelliert...
Wenn das Flies und die Folie drin ist könnte es sein, dass ihr ein wenig enttäuscht seid, weil von den schönen Formen nicht mehr viel
zu erkennen ist.
Wenn ihr den Teich mit GFK baut, bleiben die Konturen erhalten...nur so eine Überlegung.
Mein Teich ist etwas größer und noch mit vielen großen und kleine Falten. Da auch mir die Form so gefällt und einiges verbessert
werden soll, erfolgt der Umbau in GFK nächstes Jahr. Der Filter in GFK ist bereits fertig.


----------



## Erin (29. Sep. 2016)

An die Falten in der Folie später habe ich auch gedacht, als ich die Form sah...gerade auch deswegen, weil ich die wirklich gelungen finde. Hat mit Sicherheit eine Menge Arbeit gemacht, von daher würde ich auch überlegen wie man das löst.

Was macht ihr denn mit den kleinen Teichen? Oder hab ich was überlesen?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (29. Sep. 2016)

Moin ihr beiden.
GFK ist mit leider für eine Mietwohnung zu teuer sonst wäre es eine Überlegung. 
Geplant ist es so das die Folie geschweißt wird und worden somit hoffen das wir weniger falten haben. 

Der Maurer Kübel wird als Wasserflöhe Zucht genutzt. 
Und der kleine teich kommt an einem anderen Platz als Quarantänebecken für die Kleinen und neuen Fische. Oder auch als jungfischbecken. Auf jedenfall wird es wieder hübsch im garten eingebaut.


----------



## Ida17 (29. Sep. 2016)

Hallöchen Andy,

ein tolles Projekt, es sieht jetzt schon klasse aus! 
Welche Fische hast Du denn geplant? 
Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass Du die nächsten Tage/Wochen gutes Wetter haben wirst, um den Teich noch vor dem useligen Winter fertigzustellen


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (29. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Ida,
Geplant sind unsere schleierschwänze die im Sommer im kleinen Teich waren.
  

Ich habe einen Kollegen in Hamburg der Kio in seinem Teich hat. 
Würde ich auch gern aber ich denke mal wir werden mit __ Shubunkin anfangen. Die sind nicht so anfällig hoffe ich. 

Gruß Andy


----------



## Michael H (29. Sep. 2016)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Kollegen in Hamburg der Kio in seinem Teich hat.
> Würde ich auch gern aber ich denke mal wir werden mit __ Shubunkin anfangen. Die sind nicht so anfällig hoffe ich.


Hallo
Dann warten wir mal ab bis die der Virus richtig Packt . Dann werden die Goldfische ganz schnell ausziehen aus deinem Teich .....


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (1. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Leute,

@Michael H da bin ich auch mal gespannt wann der Virus uns infiziert. 

Heute waren Jenny und ich mal wieder tätig am Teich. 
Ein paar putz arbeiten.
Nächstes Wochenende kommt wohl endlich die Folie rein. 
    

Gruß Andy


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Andy,

ich meine auf den Bildern erkennen zu können das du das Antennenkabel mit Kupplungen verlängert hast. Meine Befürchtung ist, das da Feuchtigkeit eintritt und zu Korrosion führt. Sollte es zu einer Störung kommen kommst du da nicht mehr dran.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (1. Okt. 2016)

Hey Trampelkraut,
Das siehst du richtig.
Diese Kupplungen werden noch richtig isoliert und mit Schrumpfschlauch anschließend verschlossen. Dazu kommt dann noch eine Kabel Hülse sie von beiden Seiten  verschlossen wird oder an dem hohlrohr anbindet sodass das Kabel später wenn was sein sollte raus gezogen werden kann.

Gruß Andy


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Okt. 2016)

Dann ist ja alles bestens!


----------



## lollo (2. Okt. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Dann ist ja alles bestens!



Hallo,

nicht immer, denn die Kontakte der Steckverbindungen haben öfters die Eigenschaft zu korrodieren,
umso mehr in welch einem unsauberen Zustand sie verbunden werden. Ich würde da eine Quetsch
oder Lötverbindung vorziehen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (4. Okt. 2016)

Soich ah bmich da mal schlau gemacht was das Fernsehkabel angeht.
Löten ist nicht gut ´wegen der Arschirmung und man diesen abstand nicht einhalten kann als wenn man es auf einen Stecker montieren würde. bei Quetschen ebenso nicht. 
Also schön verdraten wenn es trocken ist dann Isolieren nochmal verschließen mit Schrumpfschlauch und dann das Hohlrohr (nätürlich vorher einziehen) einkleben.

Gruß Andy


----------



## Michael H (4. Okt. 2016)

Hallo

Wird wahrscheinlich mal wieder eine Doktor Arbeit ....

Schneid das Kabel ab , leg ein leerrohr rein und mach die Verbindungen einen Meter weg vom Teich oder so das du immer wieder dran kommst . So hast du zwar 2 Verbindungen , aber das kabel das unter dem Teich durch geht ist an einem Stück . 

So , Problem gelöst . Auf zum nächsten .........


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (4. Okt. 2016)

Das wird wirklich ne Doktorarbeit 
Das Kabel habe ich schon um 2 Meter verlängert. 
Links ist einmal an den kabeln eine Kupplung was schon fertig isoliert ist.
Und dann die 2 Kupplung der Kabel auf dem Boden liegend.
Die Kabel sollen auf der 2 ten Ebene lang gelegt werden an den Wänden. 

Gruß Andy


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (4. Okt. 2016)

Hey Leute,
am Wochenende kommt ja geplant die Folie in den Teich.
So nu hab ich ja diese 3 Tonnen a 203 Liter
https://www.hagebau.de/p/garantia-regentonnen-eckig-203-l-anHG_PROD_4023122115045/
Ich muss aber ehrlich sagen ich bin der Variante überhaupt nicht zufrieden. Die dinger verschlingen viel zu viel Volumen nach unten hin wegen der kegelförmigenform.
Nu hab ich nichts gefunden was mir persönlich gefällt und Platzsparend ist und hin passt.
denn der Filter begrenzt sich auf den Platz von 1,90 x0,80m
 
Da wir einen Garten haben der ein gefälle hat und ich einfach zuviel Angst habe das mir der Teich leer läuft habe ich den Schacht wieder zugemacht und arbeite nun auf Teichniveau.
Filterkasten mauern oder einen Rahmen aus Holz ich bin überfordert.
Helft mir leute.
Ich brauche erfahrungen und einen effektiven Filter.


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Okt. 2016)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> der Filter begrenzt sich auf den Platz von 1,90 x0,80m


Da könnte ein Öltank passen. Die nicht doppelwandigen welche jetzt alle ausgemustert werden müssen.

Wie groß wird der Teich...m³ ?

Koi benötigen schon etwas so ab 20 m³, Goldfische vermehren sich wie Karnickel. Würde ich außer deinen Schleierschwänzen keine ein setzen.

Dann lieber Regenbogenelrizen .... schau hier unter den Fischen im Lexikon.

Scheint ein Schönes großes Schleierschwanzbecken für den Winter zu sein....was ist im Sommer da drin?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (4. Okt. 2016)

Öltank ist eine gute idee.
hab hier einen in hamburg gefunden der 2 stück a 2000 liter verschenk aus Stahl.
Da denke ich aber muss ich noch ran und die reinigen.
Wo ich keine ahung von habe aber erstmal abwarten.
Der Teich soll an die 10000 liter fassen haben wir so grob geschätzt. wissen tun wir es erst wenn wir das Wasser einlaufen lassen.
Koi sollen auch eigentlich keine rein aber sag niemals nie.



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Scheint ein Schönes großes Schleierschwanzbecken für den Winter zu sein....was ist im Sommer da drin?


Was meinst du damit?


----------



## lollo (5. Okt. 2016)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Soich ah bmich da mal schlau gemacht was das Fernsehkabel angeht.



Hallo,

na ja, war aber bestimmt kein Fachmann mit dem Rat.  Schon alleine die Verlegung einer Fernsehleitung ohne Leerrohr quer durch den Garten
ist schon Abenteuerhaft, und dann noch 4 Steckverbindungen, an die du nie wieder dran kommst.

Aber letztendlich entscheidest du was du machst.


----------



## Teicholm (5. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Andy,

bin mal gespannt, wieviel Wasser da rein geht. Ich schätze max. 8m³.
Nicht vergessen den BA auf Dichtheit zu testen


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (5. Okt. 2016)

Na der sollte dicht sein. So wie das wasser da schon drin stand.
Wir gehen auch mal von der Zahl aus.
Aber mehr ist besser 

Das hohlrohr kommt ja wieder rein.
Ich kann ja nun nichts komplett verlegen wenn ich nicht fertig war mit den umrissen vom Teich. 
Da wurde ja wieder was weg genommen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (6. Okt. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
gestern hab ich mal das netz durchforstet nach Schiebern und Flanschen die abzugeben sind.
Leider nicht alles gefunden und den rest dann in der Bucht und bei PVC Welt besorgt.
Gar nicht mal so billig der Filter eigenbau.
Gut billiger wirds auch nicht wenn ich einen fertigen kaufe, außerdem bin ich ein Fan vom selbstbauen.

Am Teich hat sich gestern auch noch was getan.
Nach monaten habe ich enlich den Deckel für die Mauer fertiggestellt.
Scheiß Arbeit mit dem grade absägen aber schön wenn es fertig ist.
Seht selbst, vorher nachher.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (9. Okt. 2016)

Da das Wetter diese Woche eher schlecht als recht ist kann man kaum was machen.
Nu hab ich gestern das Wetter genutzt und die garten Beleuchtung fast fertig bekommen. 
Der Rest kommt wenn es Trocken ist mit Bildern.
Heute habe ich die zugschieber geklebt und verbaut. 
  
Hab dann mal die selbstgebaute Schlauch waage aufgestellt und geschaut wie hoch ich mit dem Filter noch muss.
Danke für den Tipp Mitch.
  
Oberkante des Filters soll 5 cm über teichüber lauf sein.
Sollte reichen oder?


----------



## mitch (9. Okt. 2016)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Oberkante des Filters soll 5 cm über teichüber lauf sein.
> Sollte reichen oder?


Hi Andy, das reicht locker. Das mit der Schlauchwaage hat ja gut geklappt  die macht das ausnivellieren einfacher.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (9. Okt. 2016)

Ich hab mal ein paar Fragen zwecks filterweg.
BA und skimmer Leitung laufen 40cm unter Teichniveau zum Filter. Wie hoch sollte/könnte/muss der Flansch am Filter sein sodass ich einen guten Fluss in den Filter habe???


----------



## mitch (10. Okt. 2016)

Hi,
die Höhe spielt keine Rolle für den Flow - solange du unter dem Teichniveau an der Tonne ankommst.
Ich würde die Oberkante vom Flansch ca. 10-15cm unter dem Teichniveau festmachen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (10. Okt. 2016)

Super,  danke für die info.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (11. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Leute,
Ich sag euch was... Das Wetter ist der reinste misst.
Lass mich aber dennoch nicht unterkriegen.
Gestern habe ich begonnen die 50 iger Flansche an zubringen. 
Heute gings dann weiter mit den 100er Einlass. 
Muss den linken nicht etwas nacharbeiten da ich nicht richtig gesägt habe.
      
Dann ging es weiter an dem Filter Platz. 
Hab leider keine Bilder von der Entstehung.
  
Das Gerüst sind zerbrochene Platten. Die hab ich dann gestampft. Darauf eine Ladung sand und auch gestampft. 
Dann noch mal sand und Kies mit rein.
Darauf habe ich dann zurecht geflexte Platten gelegt und einbetoniert.
Die Balken sind die Platzhalter für die Schmutz Leitung. 
Morgen wird der Teich bis zur letzten Stufe eingeschmiert und dann kommt am Sonntag wohl die Folie .


----------



## mitch (11. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Andy,
das schaut doch schon mal alles recht ordentlich aus. 
Und immer genug Bilder machen - das ist später manchmal recht hilfreich (z. B. wo/wie war die Leitung  ) wenn mal was zu machen ist.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (11. Okt. 2016)

Ja das hab ich schon mehrfach hier gelesen  das das Recht hilfreich sein kann.

Danke für das Feedback.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (12. Okt. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ein bisschen Glück in meinem Urlaub habe ich doch. 
Das gute Wetter kommt wieder und heute war es richtig schön trocken da konnte ich Gas geben und den Teich weiter verputzen. 
So soll es nun auch bleiben denn nochmal mit dem Fahrrad wollte ich nicht fahren
        
Die 75 er HT Leitung für die Pumpe liegt auch.
Die Bilder folgen morgen da es schon zu Dunkel war.
Somit kann ich den Rohr Kanal zu machen und wieder schön machen. 

Vielleicht kann ich wenn der Mörtel am Filter Platz morgen Trocken ist eine Stelle Robert machen ob das alles so passt wie es soll.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (13. Okt. 2016)

Morgen liebe Teich Gemeinde,

Hier die versprochenen Bilder von der HT Leitung und von meiner neuen Garten Beleuchtung. 
  
      
Nun ist die THEMEN Leitung ja die Leitung für die Pumpe zu Teich und Wasserfall zurück.
Meine Frage ist nun ob ich die Verbindungen alle mit einer schraube sichern sollte da es ja eine Druck Leitung ist und ich die Angst habe das mir die Leitung auseinander drückt.
Und wie man sieht habe ich die Verbindungen verkehrt herum angeschlossen. 
Sollte ich das auch ändern oder ist das egal wenn das ganze mit schrauben fixiert wird?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (13. Okt. 2016)

So ich hab mich heute einfach mal ran gemacht die Leitung umgebaut und die Fittings mit einer schraube fixiert. 
Habe leider erst einen Dichtigkeitstest gemacht nachdem alles wieder zu war.
Aber ich denke ich weiß wo mein leck ist. An einer doppelmuffe die zu leicht zu schieben ging.
Werde. Morgen mal auf die suche gehen.
Hier mal ein paar Bilder.


----------



## mitch (14. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Andy,

die Zugschieber hätte ich nicht so "vergraben" da siehst ja nix wenn die mal tropfen sollten, auch etwas schräg eingebaut hätte Vorteile da die Rille im Zugschieber nicht so schnell belegt wird.
Bitte auch das Isolieren der Rohrenden die in die Tonne gehen nicht vergessen, auch in HH kann es mal kalt werden.

Soll die Rohrpumpe auch den Wasserfall mit wasser versorgen (Y stück) ?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (14. Okt. 2016)

Moin Mitch,
Ich glaube nicht das da so schnell was tropft. 
Ein Gefälle ist vorhanden zwar nicht viel aber es ist da
Ja mit Isolieren hab ich auch schon dran gedacht. Ich muss auch schauen das ich das Gehäuse für den Halter dieses Jahr noch fertig bekomme und da muss ich auch halt schauen das ich solches Holz nehme wie das Gartenhaus später hat.
Es soll ja alles aufeinander abgestimmt sein.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (14. Okt. 2016)

Ach und ja der Wasserfall soll über einen der beiden abzweiger gehen.
Einmal Wasserfall auf 1 Zoll und normaler Rücklauf in den Teich 2 Zoll.


----------



## mitch (14. Okt. 2016)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Einmal Wasserfall auf 1 Zoll und normaler Rücklauf in den Teich 2 Zoll.


 moin Andy,
ich hab so die Befürchtung das nicht viel Wasser über den Wasserfall kommt - welche Pumpe nimmst du?  / wie hoch ist der Wasserfall über der Teichoberfläche?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (14. Okt. 2016)

Ahhh Mitch. 
Abwarten ich bin noch nicht fertig
Wird alles mit kugelhahn gesteuert.
Nachher kommen die Bilder wenn alles geklebt ist.


----------



## Michael H (14. Okt. 2016)

Hallo

Sorry das ich in deinem Thread nicht so Aktuell bin.
Aber warum HT im Boden ...?
Hat das einen Speziellen Grund ...?


----------



## Teich4You (14. Okt. 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Sorry das ich in deinem Thread nicht so Aktuell bin.
> Aber warum HT im Boden ...?
> Hat das einen Speziellen Grund ...?


Denke nicht das das schlimm ist. 
Weil es günstiger war?


----------



## Michael H (14. Okt. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Denke nicht das das schlimm ist.
> Weil es günstiger war?


Hallo
Bei mir hier ist KG billiger als HT .... . Kommt wahrscheinlich immer drauf an wo man kauft ...


----------



## Teich4You (14. Okt. 2016)

Ich weiß das ehrlich gesagt nicht. War ja als Frage formuliert.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (14. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Jungs.
Warum im boden weil ich es nicht sehen möchte. 
Die ht Leitung geht ab von der rohrpumpe hin zu den kugelhähnen.
  
Die Pumpe wird nie auf voll last laufen da sie mit einem drehzahlregler gesteuert wird.
Der teich 50mm schlauch ist für den Teich auslaufstutzen über Steine später und der 25 mm schlauch für den Wasserfall den man den abstellen kann wenns zu laut wird


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (14. Okt. 2016)

Heute hab ich die schmutzwasserleitungder Filter Tonnen verlegt. 
Ich liebe PVC Rohre. Das ist wie lego nur mit kleben rofl
Nach einer Std der letzten Klebung einen Wasser test gemacht ob nichts in den Tonnen stehen bleibt und wunderbar steht minimal im untersten Teil es Rohres Wasser. 
   

Wie würdet ihr ein 75 ht rohr durch eine wassertonne führen? Kann man das einfach mit einer doppeldichtung machen?


----------



## mitch (14. Okt. 2016)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Wie würdet ihr ein 75 ht rohr durch eine wassertonne führen? Kann man das einfach mit einer doppeldichtung machen?


für das Pumpenrohr? könnte gehen, so weit oben wie möglich.


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Okt. 2016)

Hallo,
was versteht ihr unter einer Doppeldichtung?


----------



## Teich4You (15. Okt. 2016)

Ich verstehe darunter Doppelmuffe.


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Okt. 2016)

Könnte man vermuten......weiss man aber nicht.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (15. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Leute,
Ich meine zum abdichten der Durchführung des Rohres.
Es gibt Dichtungen die haben einen Ring mit Lippe und darüber wird ein engeren Gummiring gezogen. Das nennt man Doppeldichtung.


----------



## mitch (15. Okt. 2016)

Doppeldichtung ==> https://www.schwarte-shop.de/ersatzdichtung-ht-anschlussstuecke-dn-70-gussrohre
die hatte ich damals auch bei meinem 1. Filter verwendet um die Kübel miteinander zu verbinden, ist alles dicht geblieben


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (15. Okt. 2016)

Aaaaaaaahhhhhh... Mitch weiß was ich meine
Dann werden ich morgen mal bei gehen und ein weiteres Loch in eine Tonne sägen.


----------



## mitch (15. Okt. 2016)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> und ein weiteres Loch in eine Tonne sägen


das aber bitte sehr genau, und die Dichtung gut mit Vaseline "pflutschig" machen


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (15. Okt. 2016)

Ohhh ja. Das muss ich absolut sein.
Muss leider mit der Stichsäge gemacht werden da ich keinen 75mm Loch Kreis Aufsatz habe und extra für 15 Euro einen kaufen für ein loch sehe ich nicht ein.
Mal schauen ob ich das einschmiere. Wollte das ganze so versuchen rein zu bekommen.


----------



## trampelkraut (16. Okt. 2016)

Aha, die kenne ich auch. Sind aber eigentlich zum Verbinden von Abflußleitungen verschiedener Materialien gedacht. In diesem Fall von Gussmuffe DN 70 auf HT Spitzrohrende DN 70 (75). Ich glaube da musst du schon sehr genau arbeiten um das dicht zu bekommen. Auch Rohrspannungen an den Anschlüssen solltest du vermeiden.


----------



## Michael H (16. Okt. 2016)

Morsche

Warum nicht einfach einen Flansch nehmen und gut ist .....


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Okt. 2016)

Weil man HT nicht einkleben kann.
Nur PVC wie KG orange.

Ggf. geht es sowieso etwas in die Hose mit der Rohrpumpe, den geringen Rücklaufdurchmessern und dem Wasserfall.
Damit aus dem Wasserfall noch Wasser kommt, wird der Teichrücklauf stark gedrosselt werden müssen.
Und dann bricht die RP noch mehr ein.

Eine kleine Extra Pumpe, die auch die  für den Wasserfall, die man z.B. per Taster oder Fernbedienung anschalten kann wäre ggf. eine Lösung.
Den Rücklauf der RP grösser dimensionieren in KG.

Wieviel soll den die RP an Fördervolumen pumpen?
Wie lang ist die Rücklaufleitung in den Teich?


----------



## Michael H (16. Okt. 2016)

Morsche

Das wäre ja nicht das Problem . Man kann ja in den Flansch 10 cm Stücke in PVC einkleben und dann wieder mit einer ganz normalen Muffe weiter mit HT fahren .
Mir ging es mehr um die Dichtigkeit , da würde ich einen Flansch vorziehen .


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (17. Okt. 2016)

Ich wollte einfach mal lieber Variante ausprobieren ob das klappt.
Den flansch kann ich dann immer nicht nehmen

Mit der Rohrpumpe will ich da noch nicht so wirklich glauben schenken. 
Wo ich doch nun alles so schön verlegt habe und bepflanzt habe.
Ich will nicht 2 Pumpen laufen haben ich möchte alles über eine Pumpe laufen lassen.

Die Leistung der pumpe soll 22 m3 machen und die Rücklauf Leitung von pumpe bis kugelhahn sind 5 Meter plus nochmal 3 Meter normaler teich Rücklauf.

Heute kam die Folie rein.
JUJUUU...
Was für eine wahnsinnige Arbeit das einschweißen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (17. Okt. 2016)

Halo zusammen.
Ich konnte es nicht lassen und habe gestern abend noch wasser eingelassen. nicht viel nur in die unterste stufe 30 cm.
Ja und was seh ich heute morgen.
Einen Dreckrand und ca 10 cm darunter das wasser.
Ich hab das wasser abgeschöpft und alle nähte in der nähe kontrolliert und ich kann einfach nichts finden.
Bei einer oberen Naht kam das hintergelaufene Wasser vom abschöpfen durch die nähte. Die Folie konnte ich auch abreißen. Was ist wenn ich jetzt noch mehr solcher stellen habe?

Was kann man machen um die nähte nochmal abzudichten?
Die Teichfolie ist 1 cm dick und daher auch sehr starr.

Hab heute morgen auch schon ein Stück entdeckt was sich nicht richtig miteinander verschweißt hat das hab ich dann kurzer hand abgerissen. ich hoffe ich habe nicht noch mehr solcher stellen.

was kann ich machen?
Wäre super wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.


----------



## Teicholm (17. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Andy,

also ich würde den Schweißfachmann noch einmal kommen lassen um alle Nähte
komplett zu überprüfen und die Mängel beseitigen lassen. 
Was hat die Schweißerei eigentlich gekostet?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (17. Okt. 2016)

Das schweißen haben mein Kollege und ich gemacht. 
Ich hab auch selbst schon viele Fehler gemacht.
Die Folie wo sie geschweißt werden soll nicht mit PVC Reiniger sauber gemacht. 

Ich hab nun ein bisschen hin und her gelesen und einige dicht Methoden gefunden. 
-Quellschweißmittel mit PVC Folie auflösen für die nähte. 
-Innotec für falten 
-Flüssigfolie


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Okt. 2016)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Ach und ja der Wasserfall soll über einen der beiden abzweiger gehen.
> Einmal Wasserfall auf 1 Zoll und normaler Rücklauf in den Teich 2 Zoll.





XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Mit der Rohrpumpe will ich da noch nicht so wirklich glauben schenken.
> Wo ich doch nun alles so schön verlegt habe und bepflanzt habe.
> Ich will nicht 2 Pumpen laufen haben ich möchte alles über eine Pumpe laufen lassen.
> 
> Die Leistung der pumpe soll 22 m3 machen und die Rücklauf Leitung von pumpe bis kugelhahn sind 5 Meter plus nochmal 3 Meter normaler teich Rücklauf.



Du hast 2 Zuläufe in KG 110- einmal Skimmer und ein BA.
Da sind 22m³/h gut- aber die werden nicht mit der RP und großer Förderhöhe/ hohen hydr. Widerstand erreicht werden.
Dafür gibt es Kennlinien der Pumpe.

Für die hydr. Wid. der Leitungen kannst Du es selber bei druckverlust.de eingeben- Innendurchmesser und Länge.
Dazu addiert sich die Förderhöhe ab OK Pumenkammer.
Eine 8m lange Leitung mit 50cm Innendurchmesser hat bei 15m³/h bereits 34cm Gegendruck. Dazu noch die Förderhöhe. Und Pumpenkennline- dann weißt Du 
Ob Du es Glauben schenken willst oder nicht, ist der Physik Schnuppe und Du verballerst dauerhaft sinnfrei Energie und/oder es kommt einfach nicht genug Pumpleistung zustande.
So ganz nebenbei hatten sich ein Rohrpumpenhersteller nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert, als nette Teichler diese einmal testeten und Verbrauch zu Hoch und PumpLeistung zu niedrig war.

Zitat aus Beschreibung HF22:
*Die Rohrpumpen sind für den Einsatz in Teichen und zur Speisung von großen Filtersystemen geeignet. Diese leistungsstarken Förderpumpen werden überall eingesetzt, wo große Wassermengen über eine geringe Höhe transportiert werden*


----------



## Plätscher (17. Okt. 2016)

Moin, wie wäre es wenn du einfach einen Streifen über die Schweißnaht klebst.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (17. Okt. 2016)

@ThorstenC 
Das was du geschrieben hast bekommt man ja nirgends so kurz und direkt geschrieben.

Da ich die jetzige 75 iger Leitung nicht aufgeben will was kannst du mir da empfehlen?
Vor allem was auch mit den Stromkosten zusammen passt und evtl auch der Kaufpreis.
Wenn es nicht geht dann geht's halt nicht. 

@Plätscher 

Wir reden hier ja nicht von einer Naht.
Die Folie hat bestimmt 30 nähte.
Wir haben Sie so verlegt und zu geschnitten  das wir so wenig falten wie möglich haben. 
Ich habe zwar im Hinterkopf gehabt das jede naht eine potenzielle Gefahr für undichtigkeit ist aber mein Kollege und meine Partnerin wollten ja alles schön in der Form und wenn du mal schaust dann siehst du wie viele Bögen und kurven der teich hat.


----------



## troll20 (17. Okt. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Eine 8m lange Leitung mit 50cm Innendurchmesser


du meinst bestimm 50mm 


XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Da ich die jetzige 75 iger Leitung nicht aufgeben will was kannst du mir da empfehlen?


Die jetzige 75mm Leitung als normale Rückleitung in den Teich. Eine zweite Leitung (Schlauch) mit extra Pumpe entweder vom Filter oder direkt aus den Teich zum Wasserfall.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (17. Okt. 2016)

Ich hab doch nun aber schon alles fertig und verklebt.










Es muss doch leistungsstarke regelbare Pumpen geben.


----------



## mitch (17. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Andy,

versuch erst mal die Folie dicht bekommen - das wird mit den vielen Nähten kein Zuckerschlecken.

Durch das 75er Rohr gehen vielleicht keine 20m³/h, aber es sollte genug sein um das Wasser zeitnah durch den Filter zu schicken.
Mit dem Wasserfall wird es bestimmt auf eine kleine extra Pumpe hinauslaufen. (das hattest du ja auch schon mal selbst so geplant)
Aber Versuch macht kluch - wenn die Folie dicht ist kannst ja erst mal mit einer Pumpe probieren ob alles läuft - eine 2. ist ja gleich gekauft



mitch schrieb:


> welche Pumpe nimmst du? / wie hoch ist der Wasserfall über der Teichoberfläche?


----------



## mitch (17. Okt. 2016)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Es muss doch leistungsstarke regelbare Pumpen geben.


die viel Strom brauchen & viele € kosten - schau mal z.B. bei oase nach


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (18. Okt. 2016)

Die Folie ist erst einmal aller höchste Priorität.
Was meinst du... ist das mit dem Quellschweißmittel die beste variante? schön einweichen lassen und dann die nähte einschmieren? Oder danach nochmal mit FlüssigFolie rüber?

Der stromverbrauch sollte nicht höher als 200 watt sein.
ich habe da schon was gefunden allerdings mit einem 2 zoll (50mm) anschluss oder ist es möglich von 50mm selbst auf 75 mm zu gehen?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/182294328608?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Teich4You (18. Okt. 2016)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Was meinst du... ist das mit dem Quellschweißmittel die beste variante? schön einweichen lassen und dann die nähte einschmieren? Oder danach nochmal mit FlüssigFolie rüber?


Sorry, aber das ist jetzt mal eine richtig pfuschige Idee. 

Erstens hat Flüssigfolie einen sehr negativen Ruf, zweitens habe ich noch nirgengs gesehen und gelesen, das einer das Zeug auf seine PVC Folie flächig verpinselt hat.

Um der ganzen Problematik mit den undichten Nähten aus dem Weg zu gehen, kann ich nur eines empfehlen: *Raus mit der Folie!*

Ja das tut weh, ja das hat Geld gekostet, aber du solltest es nun richtig machen.
Suche dir einen *Fachmann*, der wirklich Folie einschweißen kann und lass es nochmal machen.
Alternativ nimmst du dir EPDM Folie und versuchst diese in einem Stück rein zu legen.
EPDM lässt sich besser dehnen und ziehen und die gröbsten Falten kannst du dann umschlagen und verkleben.
Ganz ohne Falten wird man es aber nicht hinbekommen bei der filigranen Form und Eigenleistung.

Edit: Etwas ist mir noch eingefallen, worauf ich aber keine Garantie geben kann. Wenn du alles vernünftig vermörtelt hast, besteht die Möglichkeit einer Abdichtung aus GFK oder Dichtschlämme, die man über den Mörtel zieht. Problematisch dabei ist der Untergrund. Sollte der Mörtel wegbrechen, oder der Boden wegsacken, dann kann die Abdichtung aufreißen. Vorteil wäre, das man damit auch wirklich jede noch so komplexe Teichform abdichten kann, ohne eine einzige Falte.


----------



## mitch (18. Okt. 2016)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> ist es möglich von 50mm selbst auf 75 mm zu gehen?



so was müsste passen, je nachdem wie du das 75er Rohr anschließen willst ==>
https://www.pvc-welt.de/PVC-U-Muffennippel-Aussengewinde-x-Innengewinde-reduziert_1
https://www.pvc-welt.de/PVC-U-Muffennippel-Aussen-x-Innengewinde​
und da wäre mal ein Leistungsdiagram zur Aqua Forte-DM-Vario ==>  http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/bil...quaForte-DM-Vario-regelbare-Teichpumpe_b7.jpg


----------



## Michael H (18. Okt. 2016)

Hallo

Ich hab ja auch beim Folien Kleben Klassisch Versagt . Und wenn man das nicht schon ein paar mal Geübt hat kann man das Vergessen , meiner Meinung nach .
Schmeiß weg die Folie und hol dir eine Neue und Scheiß auf die paar Falten . Zur Not Vermörtel'st du die Folie danach so das du nichts mehr siehst von der Folie . Alles andere wäre zu Riskant .


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (18. Okt. 2016)

Ich werde die Folie noch nicht aufgeben das kann nicht sein das die ganze Arbeit umsonst war.
Ich habe noch Folie liegen. Leider nicht mehr genug für einmal komplett neu. Ich werde vernünftige Stücken für die Schweißnähte schneiden.
So nu muss ich aber wissen was am besten ist.
Ich habe zur verfügung:
Quellschweißmittel
PVC Reiniger und kleber
Heiß Schweißgerät
@mitch 
Das Leistungadiagram habe ich auch schon gesehen. 
Wie war das mit dem Druck denn noch? 1meter Höhe 0,1 bar?


----------



## mitch (18. Okt. 2016)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Wie war das mit dem Druck denn noch? 1meter Höhe 0,1 bar?


10 Meter Wassersäule = 1 bar

d.h. die Pumpe (Aqua Forte-DM-Vario) macht max. 0,7 bar


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (20. Okt. 2016)

Hallo zusammen...
@mitch um noch mal auf deine Fragen zurück zu kommen.
Der Wasserfall ist 80cm über Wasseroberfläche.
Dann lag ich ja nicht Falsch mit meiner Aussage vom Wasserdruck

@Teich4You 
Das sagst du so schnell... Die Folie raus.
Ich weiß ja nicht ob du das Geld bei dir in Mengen liegen hast aber ich muss mit alles zusammen sparen und ne Folie neu kaufen und da nen Fachmann für holen kann ich mir nicht mal eben so.

Ich war heute an der Folie  bei.
Ich habe meine Fehler gefunden.
Jede naht die oberhalb des stehenden Wasser war habe ich kontrolliert, wenn sie schlecht war auf gemacht und neu geklebt. Dazu kommt das ich jede naht die ich gemacht habe an der außenkante nochmal verschweißt habe.
Zum Schluss habe ich in Quellschweißmittel aufgeweichte Folie aufgetragen. 
Alles ausdampfen lassen und Wasser bis zur ersten Stufe eingelassen. Mal schauen wie es morgen aussieht. 

Die Verbindung zwischen BA, Skimmer und Filter flansch steht auch. 
Bilder kommen morgen.

Pumpen technisch werde ich auf jedenfall die Aquarium Forte DM 20000 Vario ausprobieren. 
Dazu kommt das ich am überlegen bin die 75 Leitung zurück zu bauen.
Damit das nicht komplett für den Müll ist könnte man diese für den Rest der Schmutz Wasserleitung nehmen und für die 75 Leitung auf eine 50 iger PVC Druckleitung.
Da geht dann die Vario20000 ran mit einem y Stück mit 50 mm normal Rücklauf in den teich und reduzier Stück auf 25mm für den Wasserfall. Beide Leitungen sind mit kugelhahn regelbar.


----------



## mitch (20. Okt. 2016)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Dazu kommt das ich am überlegen bin die 75 Leitung zurück zu bauen.


probier's doch erstmal aus, umbauen geht ja immer noch.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (20. Okt. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> probier's doch erstmal aus, umbauen geht ja immer noch.



Aaaaaaaaber klappt das denn?
Denn das sind ja HT Rohre und keine PVC Rohre. Gut habe alles fixiert mit schrauben aber trotzdem.


----------



## mitch (20. Okt. 2016)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Gut habe alles fixiert mit schrauben aber trotzdem.


solange das ende vom rohr offen ist baut sich ja kein übermäßiger druck auf der die Leitungen auseinander schieben kann.


----------



## Teich4You (21. Okt. 2016)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> @Teich4You
> Das sagst du so schnell... Die Folie raus.
> Ich weiß ja nicht ob du das Geld bei dir in Mengen liegen hast aber ich muss mit alles zusammen sparen und ne Folie neu kaufen und da nen Fachmann für holen kann ich mir nicht mal eben so


Bei mir stapelt sich die Kohle bis unter die Decke. Das weiß doch jeder hier. 

Was du letztendlich machst, liegt bei dir. Ich kann nur meine Meinung kundtun. Man kann ja auch einfach nochmal ein paar Monate sparen und die Folie im April 2017 reinziehen. Ich stelle es mir weiterhin sehr nervig und anstrengend vor, wenn der Teich befüllt ist, diverses Grünzeug gesetzt wurde und dann irgendwo ein Leck gesucht werden muss. Und bei der großen Anzahl von Nähten, ist das Risiko super groß.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (21. Okt. 2016)

@Teich4You 
Das habe ich meiner Gattin und meinem Kollegen auch gesagt aber nein es dürfen kaum Falten vorhanden sein.
Also wurde es so gemacht. 
Ich finde es auch nicht so witzig das so gemacht zu haben aber naja.

Bisher habe ich Glück und es ist alles dicht. 
Hier die Bilder von Filter Anschluss und Teich.


----------



## center (21. Okt. 2016)

Ich hab zwar jetzt fast alles gelesen, aber bei den Filtertonnen und der Verrohrung steig ich aus.
Wo sollen den die Pumpe bzw. die Pumpen hin? Dadurch das du die Tonnen jetzt über Teichniveau hast, funktioniert das doch gar nicht mehr?
Oder mir fehlt hier gerade ein Detail.


----------



## mitch (21. Okt. 2016)

Hi Andy,

hoffen wir mal das nun die Folie dicht ist - schaut nach vieeeeel Arbeit aus.


ist das dicht?
 




center schrieb:


> Oder mir fehlt hier gerade ein Detail.


der Tonneneinlauf ist unter der Wasserlinie (Schwerkraft) die pumpe kommt ja ans ende


----------



## Michael H (21. Okt. 2016)

Hallo

Tja und das alles weil es immer heißt " leg bloß deine Folie Faltenfrei in den Teich " könnten ja Gammelecken entstehn .

P.S. Ich bin Stolz auf meine Falten ( das mal nur nebenbei ) .....


----------



## troll20 (21. Okt. 2016)

center schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar jetzt fast alles gelesen, aber bei den Filtertonnen und der Verrohrung steig ich aus.
> Wo sollen den die Pumpe bzw. die Pumpen hin? Dadurch das du die Tonnen jetzt über Teichniveau hast, funktioniert das doch gar nicht mehr?
> Oder mir fehlt hier gerade ein Detail.


Schau mal


----------



## Teich4You (21. Okt. 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Tja und das alles weil es immer heißt " leg bloß deine Folie Faltenfrei in den Teich " könnten ja Gammelecken entstehn .
> 
> P.S. Ich bin Stolz auf meine Falten ( das mal nur nebenbei ) .....



An sich kein Problem die Falten.
Ich habe aber mal einen kleinen Koi verloren der sich in einer Falte verirrt hat. 
Das wäre vielleicht auch zu bedenken.


----------



## Michael H (21. Okt. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> An sich kein Problem die Falten.
> Ich habe aber mal einen kleinen Koi verloren der sich in einer Falte verirrt hat.
> Das wäre vielleicht auch zu bedenken.


Hallo
Und ich könnte dir Koi zeigen die in den Falten groß geworden sind.


----------



## Teich4You (21. Okt. 2016)

Es hat wohl alles zwei Seiten. Auch die Falten im Teich.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (21. Okt. 2016)

@center
Die Filter stehen 5 cm über Teichniveau.
Wie @mitch schon sagt der Einlauf von BA und SKIMMER befinden sich unter dem Teichniveau.
Das Wasser läuft von hinten zu den vorderen Tonnen und soll erstmal über eine 75mm Leitung mit einer Aqua Forte 20000 DM Vario laufen.
Das ganze wird zu einem Y Stück gepumpt.
Einmal weiter auf 50mm für den allgemeinen Rücklauf und einmal auf 25mm für den 75mm Wasserfall in 80 cm Höhe ab Teichniveau.






@mitch
Der Skimmer flansch Anschluss ist nicht nicht fertig geschweißt. Soweit kam ich leider noch nicht da es abends zu Dunkel war und ich abbrechen musste.
Nu wird das am Sonntag oder Montag gemacht und dann komplett aufgefüllt.
Ganz ehrlich wenn falten nun nicht da sind dann leg ich die zurecht und teils macht das das wasse


----------



## mitch (22. Okt. 2016)

das Skimmerrohr ist doch "kg 2000" ==> Polypropylen, wenn das so ist geht da nix mit verschweißen.
Hier musst du einen Folienflansch einbauen, sonst wir es nicht dicht.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (22. Okt. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> das Skimmerrohr ist doch "kg 2000" ==> Polypropylen, wenn das so ist geht da nix mit verschweißen.
> Hier musst du einen Folienflansch einbauen, sonst wir es nicht dicht.



Ansicht hast du recht.
Ich kann aber alles oberhalb des Beton weg nehmen da dort eine muffe ist. Sprich ich kann mir meinen folienflansch selbst machen
Ein bisschen habe ich mitgedacht

Leider musste ich eben feststellen das sich im teich der Wasserspiegel geändert hat. Jetzt ist die erste Stufe fast trocken. 
Mal schauen bis wo das wasser weg geht.
Morgen werden Linien gemacht oder.lot dem Zollstock Messungen aufgeschrieben.


----------



## trampelkraut (22. Okt. 2016)

Wirf die Folie raus, das wird sonst ein endloses Geflicke. Die ganze Arbeit die du dir machst, Wasser rein, Wasser raus, kleben, und das ganze wieder von vorne. Und wie oft du das machen musst weisst du ja noch nicht. Die neue Folie kostet natürlich Geld, aber mit der jetzigen Situation wirst du nicht glücklich.

Wie @mitch  schon bemerkte, baue einen anständigen Folienflansch für den Skimmer ein, sonst hast du die nächste Dauerbaustelle.


----------



## Michael H (22. Okt. 2016)

Morsche

Ich bin ja nicht der Fachmann für's Folie Kleben , aber wenn du jetzt schon so Probleme hast wie sill das weiter gehn .
Warte bis zum Frühjahr und mach ne neue .
Klar haben wir alle gut reden , wir haben das Problem ja Aktuell nicht sondern du .
Ich an deiner Stelle hätte da immer Angst das da irgendwas auf geht . Und wenn du erst mal Fertig bist und Fische drin hast geht die Panik erst richtig los ..

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/teich-umbau-doku-2013-2014.40567/page-28
Beitrag 273 .......


----------



## trampelkraut (22. Okt. 2016)

Ist das Silikon, oder mit was hast du versucht das abzudichten?


----------



## Teich4You (22. Okt. 2016)

Ja alle reden auf dich ein. Ich weiß wie das ist. Hat mir bei meiner ersten Doku auch gar nicht gefallen. Tatsache ist das du hier geballter Kompetenz von mehreren Jahrzehnten Teichbauerfahrung gegenüber sitzt. Sicher hat jeder etwas andere Erfahrungen, aber im Kern wissen die meisten hier schon wovon sie reden.

Ich sage immer: Schlecht investiertem Geld, sollte man kein gutes Geld mehr hinterherwerfen. "*Geld*" kannst du genau so mit "*Zeit*" ersetzen.

Eine neue Folie am Stück sollte um die 400-500 EUR kosten. Meine 8x8m  waren noch günstiger. Mehr brauchst du doch bestimmt nicht.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (22. Okt. 2016)

@Michael H 
Ich habe deinen Beitrag gelesen. 
War sehr interessant.
Ich werde mein bestes dieses Jahr noch versuchen.
Und wenn das wirklich nichts wird kommt ne neue Folie. 
Denn die Angst das mal was aufgeht durch Zugkraft ist mir zu hoch.

@trampelkraut 
Nein das ist Fließ. 
Die Stelle und die noch eine weitere ist noch nicht versiegelt. 
Kommt morgen oder Montag.


----------



## Teicholm (22. Okt. 2016)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Und wenn das wirklich nichts wird kommt ne neue Folie.



oder gleich GFK ??


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (22. Okt. 2016)

Das Thema GFK ist schon ne geile Sache. Man behält komplett die Teich Form, hat keine Falten und kann um jede ecke arbeiten.

@Teicholm
Mit welchem Harz hast du das Gewebe den aufgetragen?
Normal mit Exoxid Harz?

Aber wie gesagt nicht in diesem Teich.
Der Aufwand und das Geld gebe ich erst in mein Eigenheim da wir nur zur Miete wohnen und dort vielleicht nur 5 Jahre bleiben.


----------



## Teicholm (24. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Andy,

ich habe alles bei harzspezialisten.de bestellt und Polyesterharz A105 verwendet.
Dieser Harzlieferent wird im Forum immer wieder empfohlen. Es gibt bestimmt auch noch
andere Lieferanten. ich habe hier sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Super Beratung 
und für mein  Becken ca. 10m² Euro 460.- incl. allen Zubehör bezahlt.
Aus Erfahrung würde ich jedoch 1 Liter mehr Aceton zum reinigen der Arbeitsgeräte und 10 Paar mehr Handschuhe
bestellen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (24. Okt. 2016)

Guten Abend allerseits,
Heute habe ich den Abschluss des Schweißen beendet.
Bis letzte Nacht hatte ich noch wasser Verlust wo ich nun denke was es war.
Ich habe 1 cm starke Folie im Teich und wirklich warm ist es nicht. 
So nun sind echt viele Beulen im Teich von der Folie.
Ich denke mal das sich Boden und Folie gesetzt haben denn heute war keinerlei Veränderung mehr vom Wasserspiegel.

Einfach mal abwarten. 
Bin nun dabei den Teich komplett voll laufen zu lassen und dann mal schauen.
Hier mal der Skimmer Anschluss.


----------



## Michael H (25. Okt. 2016)

Hallo

Wie siehts aus , Wasser noch drin ...?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (25. Okt. 2016)

Hey @Michael H 
ja das Waser ist noch drin.
Bin gerade von der Arbeit bekommen und musste erstmal im Garten nach dem Teich schauen.
Meine partnerin sagte; bisschen Wasser ist raus".
Ich in Garten und denke hääää wo plätschert das denn?
Geh zum Filter und seh das er Überläuft obwohl die Schieber zu sind.

Ja toll da war die schlauchwaage wohl *******.
Verstehe ich nicht wie das angehen kann, ich bin sogar noch 5 cm höher als angegeben gegangen oder ist der Druck so hoch???
Den Filter kann ich nun auch nicht mehr umbauen da allles miteinander verklebt ist.


----------



## mitch (25. Okt. 2016)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Ja toll da war die schlauchwaage wohl *******.
> Verstehe ich nicht wie das angehen kann, ich bin sogar noch 5 cm höher als angegeben gegangen oder ist der Druck so hoch???



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schlauchwaage
kann es sein das noch Luft im Schlauch war, und welcher Druck ???


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (26. Okt. 2016)

Das was du meinst ist paketklebeband.
Ich hab glaube meinen Fehler. Ich habe die Höhe des überlaufrohres genommen plus 5 cm. Aber das überlaufrohr liegt tiefer als die überlaufkante. 
Es handelt sich nur um ein bis 2 cm aber die cm haben ganz schön viel Wasservolumen. 

Dann muss ich wohl doch höher setzen den Filter waaaaaa....


----------



## mitch (26. Okt. 2016)

Hi Andy,
zum Glück kannst du ja die vielen kleinen Rührstücke am Filter Einlauf noch etwas auseinander ziehen, da bekommst du noch einige cm zusammen.
die  Arbeit werden wohl die Leitungen unter den Tonnen sein, sehe es positiv die Folie hast du dicht bekommen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (26. Okt. 2016)

@mitch ohhh ja zum Glück. 
Das wird nen ganz schönes Stück Arbeit morgen. Dabei wollte ich doch lediglich nur die Tonnen miteinander verbinden. 
Mit den Schmutzwasserleitungen muss ich mal gucken aber ich denke wenn ich alles frei lege kann ich das gut anheben. 
Ich berichte morgen nach getaner Arbeit.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (26. Okt. 2016)

Nabend zusammen,
Heute habe ich den Filter um ca 1,5 cm angehoben. 
Leider habe ich die 110 Rohre nicht auseinander bekommen.
Die 2000 KG dichtringe sind bisschen dicker. 
Bei den arbeiten musste ich einen Teil Wasser aus der ersten Tonne lassen wo mir dann aufgefallen ist das der Schieber vom Skimmer undicht ist. Das ist schon mal misst. Die BA Leitung ist 100% dicht. 
Die Tonnen habe ich mit Kesseldichtungen verbunden auch alles dicht. 
      
Nun habe ich einige Fragen. 
Wenn ich den schieber 100% vom BA offen habe fließt das Wasser langsam in den Filter.
Das denke ich mal liegt am Wasserdruck im Rohr. Oder liege ich da falsch???
So nun ziehe ich den Schieber vom Skimmer auf 100 % und das Wasser strömt mit wahnsinns Geschwindigkeit in die Filter Tonne. Warum ist das so wenn ich minimal unter dem Wasserniveau bin?


----------



## mitch (26. Okt. 2016)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Wasserdruck im Rohr


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrostatisches_Paradoxon
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kommunizierende_Röhren

eigentlich sollte da kein Unterschied sein (gleicher Druck), es sei denn das durch den BA weniger durchgeht weil ...  z.B. irgendwas den Rohrdurchmesser verkleinert.


 schaut schon mal alles sehr gut & dicht aus - hast du schon eine Pumpe?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (26. Okt. 2016)

Hey Mitch,
Die Leitung vom BA ist nicht anders als die vom Skimmer.
Da muss ich erstmal wieder warten bis ich wieder Geld habe.
240 Euro kann ich mir nicht mal eben so aus den Rippen schneiden.
Aber es soll die Aqua Forte 20000 DM Vario sein.
Die Tonnen werden ja nun so bestückt das Tonne 1 von hinten nach vorn nur die perlonstrümpfe drin sind.
In Tonne 2 kommen die Filter Schwämme.
Wie sollte ich das da machen.
Mit Japanmatten oder Filter Schwämme? Und soll ich den Einlauf nach unten verlegen oder oben lassen?

Und Tonne 3 kommen 50 Liter belüftetes __ Hel-x 17 rein.

Medienauflage für Tonne 2 und 3 wird diese. In die erste Tonne wird keine Auflage kommen.


----------



## mitch (27. Okt. 2016)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> In Tonne 2 kommen die Filter Schwämme.
> Wie sollte ich das da machen.
> Mit Japanmatten oder Filter Schwämme? Und soll ich den Einlauf nach unten verlegen oder oben lassen?



Japanmatten oder Filterschwämme? ==> Filterschwämme sind billiger und "viel hilft nicht viel" - ab und an müssen die auch gereinigt werden
Einlauf nach unten verlegen und mit 2 x 87° bogen wieder nach oben (weniger Aufwirbelung vom dreck), dann kommt oben das klare Wasser heraus und der Dreck bleibt unten.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (27. Okt. 2016)

Ok.
Und dann noch eine Frage. 
Aufgestellt oder liegend?
Und am besten welche Schwämme und wieviel?

Ich weiß viel ist nicht immer gut... hab ich auch nicht vor.


----------



## mitch (27. Okt. 2016)

mein Vorschlag für den Anfang: 3 aufgestellt und oben 1 (rund geschnitten)  aufgelegt,

die 3 aufgestellten bringen Oberfläche für Bakterien
die aufgelegte hält grobes zurück


----------



## burak (27. Okt. 2016)

Der Bodenablauf hat zwar mehr Weg und Krümmung als der Skimmer, aber so groß sollte der Unterschied bei der Fließgeschwindigkeit eigentlich nicht sein.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (27. Okt. 2016)

Aber vielleicht liegt es ja auch an dem Deckel der auf dem Bodenablauf drauf ist.
Ich habe 2 cm Luft zum teichbecken gelassen.


----------



## mitch (27. Okt. 2016)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht liegt es ja auch an dem Deckel der auf dem Bodenablauf drauf ist.


das kann der Grund sein - ist aber auch kein Beinbruch, du hast ja die Schieber um alles fein einregeln zu können.


----------



## trampelkraut (27. Okt. 2016)

Ich habe mir nochmal deine ganzen Bilder angeschaut, nur das nach dem ich schauen wollte sieht man nirgends so richtig. Könnte es sein das du in der Saugleitung zwischen Zugschieber und Filtertonne Gegengefälle hast, so das sich eine Luftblase gebildet hat?

Das würde den Unterschied der Saugleistung zwischen Bodenablauf und Skimmerleitung erklären. Vermutlich hast du auch den Skimmer noch nicht aufgesteckt, das wäre auch eine Erklärung.


----------



## Teich4You (27. Okt. 2016)

Wie viel Liter passen denn nun rein in den Teich?


----------



## Michael H (27. Okt. 2016)

Hallo

Ich hab zwar keinen Skimmer , aber dafür 2 BA's die etwa einen Unterschied von 5 m länge haben .
Da komm bei beiden die gleiche Wassermenge raus , trotz einiger Winkel mehr ....


----------



## Teich4You (27. Okt. 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar keinen Skimmer ,


Echt nicht? Warum? Was sprach dagegen?


----------



## Michael H (27. Okt. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Echt nicht? Warum? Was sprach dagegen?


Hallo
Die Unfähigkeit Folie richtig zu Verkleben . ( siehe meinen Bau Thread )
Deshalb hab ich ein wenig Umgebaut und dort wo der Skimmer geplant war , hätte er nicht viel gebracht ..


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (27. Okt. 2016)

Nabend Männers,

Ne der Skimmer ist noch nicht aufsteckt und somit zieht er direkt.

Tja @Teich4You
Ich hab den Teich voll laufen lassen und auf die Wasseruhr geschaut. Die Uhr stand auf 7,5 m3 und als der teich voll war und ich nach gesehen habe da stand er immer noch auf 7,5 m3.
Die Uhr hat nicht mitgezählt und als ich mir das Ding genauer angesehen habe hab ich die Uhr in der Hand gehabt.
Alles wieder so wie vorher gemacht. Ich will da nichts mit zu tun haben.  Da wir ja zur Miete wohnen.
Ach und nen gegen Gefälle hab ich  nicht.


----------



## Teicholm (28. Okt. 2016)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Ich hab den Teich voll laufen lassen und auf die Wasseruhr geschaut. Die Uhr stand auf 7,5 m3



Wenn die drin bleiben, lag ich mit meiner Schätzung fast richtig...


----------



## mitch (28. Okt. 2016)

Hi Gregor,
hast du auch den Rest gelesen:


XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Die Uhr hat nicht mitgezählt


----------



## Teich4You (28. Okt. 2016)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Alles wieder so wie vorher gemacht. Ich will da nichts mit zu tun haben. Da wir ja zur Miete wohnen.


Der Vermieter ist verpflichtet den Mangel beheben zu lassen.
Am Ende muss der Versorger den Wasserzähler wechseln.
Das macht er auf seine Kosten.
Es sei denn es ist ein Unterverteiler, dann wird es den Vermieter kosten.
Bevor euer Verbrauch am Ende geschätzt wird, wenn der Zähler nicht zählt, würde ich es beheben lassen.

Was passiert mit dem Teich, wenn ihr wieder auszieht?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (28. Okt. 2016)

Es ist ein Unterverteiler der nicht direkt bei uns angeschlossen ist.
Er ist an der Hauptleitung dran.

Mal schauen was damit passiert. Entweder Nachmieter selbst suchen und versuchen einen Abstand zu verlangen oder in die röhre schauen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (31. Okt. 2016)

Hey Leute,

nun kommt die Zeit wo man nichts am teich machen kann und ein bisschen Geld zur seite legen kann um im Frühjahr wieder voll durchstarten zu können.





der Randbereich komplett einmal um den Teich herum wird mit Steinfolie ausgekleidet.
Da brauche ich mal einen guten Steinfolienhändler wo sich nicht gleich die Steinchen lösen.
  
In diese beiden Taschen kommen steine auf die kante mit innotec geklebt und aufgefüllt mit Pflanzsubstrat und oben drauf buntkies.
Welches Substrat würdet ihr da nehmen?
Keine Teicherde das ist klar.

Für die anderen bereiche werde ich Pflanzkörbe nehmen wo 2/3 mit gerochenen blähton aufgefüllt werden und der rest mit Buntkies und Kiesel.

Welche Pflanzen würdet ihr mir Raten?
Ich hab da an:
__ Froschlöffel 
__ Hechtkraut
Tannenwedel
__ Kalmus 
__ Pfeilkraut
__ Rohrkolben und Sumpfschwertlilie
gedacht...

Unterwasser:
__ Wasserfeder
Wasserfest
__ Hornkraut

Seerose die wir jetzt schon haben oder eine grosse Seerose wenn der kleine Teich bleibt.


----------



## mitch (31. Okt. 2016)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Welches Substrat würdet ihr da nehmen?


einfach nur gewöhnlichen Sand/Lehm



XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Für die anderen bereiche werde ich Pflanzkörbe nehmen wo 2/3 mit gerochenen blähton aufgefüllt werden und der rest mit Buntkies und Kiesel.


Pflanzkörbe mit Zeitungspapier ausschlagen und mit Sand/Lehm füllen - sonst werden dir die Pflanzen verhungern bevor sie richtig angewachsen sind

z.B. so in etwa







XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Welche Pflanzen würdet ihr mir Raten?


die Auswahl ist schon ganz gut, bizzi mehr Farbe könnte nicht schaden:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/sumpfdotterblume.41816/
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/zungenhahnenfuß.43743/​
oder da mal durchsehen
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/ufergrabenpflanzen.217/
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/sumpfpflanzen.218/​


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (1. Nov. 2016)

Hey Mitch,
Die Körbe hätte ich mit dem dünnen flies was ich hier habe ausgelegt.
Das ist schön fein.
Ahhh ok also sand/Lehm.
Bekomme ich sowas im Baumarkt? Spielbank ja das weiß ich.
Aber Lehm hmmm. Ist hier nicht so die Gegend dafür irgendwo im boden Lehm zu finden. 
An die __ Sumpfdotterblume hab ich auch schon gedacht aber habe keine flachen stellen unter 10 cm erst ab 40 cm.

In die threats schaue ich mal rein.


----------



## mitch (1. Nov. 2016)

moin Andy,
hast du nix mehr von deinem Aushub übrig, gut wäre die Erde die ganz unten im Loch war (also ohne Humus)



XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Bekomme ich sowas im Baumarkt?


im Baumarkt ist der Sand nicht gerade günstig, im Baustoffhandel hast du mehr Auswahl und ist billiger


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (1. Nov. 2016)

ne alles auf dem Gelände verteilt und zu stark vermischt. 

Dann muss ich mal schauen wo ich ein paar Eimer her bekomme.


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Nov. 2016)

__ Wasserschraube


----------



## Teich4You (1. Nov. 2016)

Wassergekühltesbier. Das muss man aber regelmäßig ernten.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (6. Nov. 2016)

Die __ Wasserschraube ist auch aif jedenfall ein Kandidat für den Teich.
Haben wir auch im Aquarium auch genannt Vallisneria.

Da ich lange am überlegen war was ich nun für eine Medienauflage für tonne 2 und 3 nehme bin ich nun zu dem Entschluss gekommen mir diese zu holen.
  
http://www.ebay.de/itm/151806962409
Kunststoff Fuß Bodenrost
Wo ich nun aber leider feststellen musste das die auflage schwimmt.
Was könnt ihr empfehlen das ich die auflage in der Tonne befestigen kann?

Die sollten es erst werden aber mir war der Preis einfach zu hoch.

Interessanten Artikel bei eBay ansehen http://www.ebay.de/itm/112095962196


----------



## Zacky (6. Nov. 2016)

Lege auf das Gitter einfach mittig einen Pflasterstein.

Das 2.Angebot sind Standard-Medienauflagen zusammengesteckt und mit Kabelbindern an einen Stück Rohr befestigt. Das kannst Du bestimmt selbst bauen. Die Einzelteile bekommst Du bei Teichzubehör-Händlern.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (6. Nov. 2016)

Aber meinst du das stört nicht wenn darüber die matten kommen sollen?


----------



## mitch (6. Nov. 2016)

... oder mach das Gewicht von unten mit einem Kabelbinder fest.



XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Aber meinst du das stört nicht wenn darüber die matten kommen sollen?


die  Matten oder den Pflasterstein


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (7. Nov. 2016)

Ja das ist eine gute idee mit dem Kabelbinder. 
So ist nichts auf der Auflage und die matten liegen vernünftig auf.

Ich bin nu zu dem entschluss gekommen das ich die matten liegend installiere jeweils in einer stärke von 10 cm.
Zwei mit grob eine mittel eine fein.


----------



## mitch (7. Nov. 2016)

ich würde nur grobe matten nehmen, die feinen setzen sich leicht zu ==> nicht das deine pumpe dann nix zu tun hat


----------



## samorai (7. Nov. 2016)

Ich habe das Problem anders gelößt und die Japanmatten wieder entfernt, weil sie dazu konstruiert sind den Dreck zu halten und die darauf liegende Lüfterplatte immer wieder Teile davon mit hoch zieht, habe ich einfache Maurergase und Kabelbinder verwendet. Da fällt der hellbraune Dreck durch und das Spülen geht auch gut.
Die Medien-Auflage liegt seitlich auf zwei eloxierten Alu-Winkeln auf, die wiederum sind mit geschlossene Blindniete befestigt, von aussen(PVC-Wand) durch das Alu, damit sie auch ziehen. Mit etwas Unterwasserkleber, weil ich den Frieden nicht ganz getraut habe, ist absolut dicht.

geschlossene Blindniete:http://www.emhart.eu/eu-de/produkte.../popblindnietsysteme/popniete/geschlossen.php
Die bekommt man nur in Schraubenläden, nicht auf den Baumarkt.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (8. Nov. 2016)

Hallo Ron,
ich komm grad nicht mit und weiß nicht worauf du dich beziehst da es ja imoment um den >Filterschaum< geht.
Zur __ Hel-x Tonne komme ich noch.
Ich habemal nachgesehen was Maurergase sind habe aber nichts darüber finden können, vielleicht kannst ja mal ein Bild machen oder einen Link einsetzen.
Die idee mit der geschlossenen Blindniete ist gut.
Würde gern mal ein Bild von deiner gesamten Konstruktion sehen.

@mitch mit den feinen matten gebe ich dir recht.
Was kannst du über die mittleren sagen?


----------



## Teich4You (8. Nov. 2016)

Mach dir nicht so viele Gedanken wegen den Matten....finde ich zumindest....in meiner Hälterung habe ich die einfach in eine Baumarktkiste gepackt ohne viel Tüftelei. Das funktioniert trotzdem! Schneide sie halbwegs zurecht, pack sie rein und lege oben einen Stein drauf, dass sie nicht aufschwimmen. Den Organismen wird es wurst sein. Ab und an reinigen musst du eh.


----------



## mitch (8. Nov. 2016)

moin Andy,



Teich4You schrieb:


> Mach dir nicht so viele Gedanken wegen den Matten...


ja da hat der Flo recht

feiner wie 20 ppi (PPI - Pores per Inch, Poren pro 2,5 cm) würde ich nicht nehmen, sonst bist du sehr oft am Schwämme reinigen


----------



## Teich4You (8. Nov. 2016)

Ja ich würde sogar zu Japanmatten tendieren, da sie noch etwas gröber wie die feinen Schaumstoffmatten sind.
Höchstens kurz vor dem Ablauf in die nächste Tonne würde ich eine reinpacken, um eventuelle gröbere Stoffe nochmal abzufangen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (8. Nov. 2016)

OK Jungs.
Ich bin neuling und ihr seit hier die, die erfahrung haben.
Also nur die groben matten.
hier würde ich dann 3 matten a 20ppi nehmen von 10 cm stärke. ich denke nicht das das zuviel oder zu wenig ist oder?


----------



## mitch (8. Nov. 2016)

oder: 
3 matten a 20ppi nehmen von 5 cm 
    & 
3 matten a 10ppi nehmen von 5 cm​wenn die Matten etwas dünner sind lassen sie sich leichter saubermachen (ausdrücken/auswringen)
​


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (8. Nov. 2016)

Danke für den Tipp. Werde ich beachten.
Ich denke aber mal das nu das thema Teich erstmal auf Eis gelegt wird und es dann im Frühjahr weiter geht.
Schon mal alles zusammen kaufen sodass im Frühjahr alles starten kann.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (16. Nov. 2016)

Jaja da denkt man man hat Winterpause vom Teich aber sheisse was

Angedacht war ja als Pumpleitung eine
Rohrpumpe mit 75mm ht Leitung.
So nun hab ich mich ja nun so entschieden die Aqua Forte DM Vario 20000 einzusetzen.
Diese hat einen 50mm Ausgang. 

Nun die frage:
Es ist ja ein 75mm Loch in der 3 Filtertonne mit HT Rohr 75.
Soll ich die Leitung erstmal so lassen oder alles auf 50mm reduzieren?
Wenn ich reduziere muss ich auch.doe Verklebungen versuchen auseinander zu bekommen.


----------



## mitch (16. Nov. 2016)

moin Andy,

baue dir einen Adapter von 50mm (Pumpe) auf 75mm (Rohr zum Teich) dann kannst du alles andere so lassen.

es gibt doch die HT Teile von 50mm auf 75mm (sicherungsschrauben nicht vergessen - sonst hast einen Springbrunnen in der 3. Filtertonne)


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (16. Nov. 2016)

Ok. Ich werde es versuchen.
Mit den teilen ist ja nicht das Problem da weis ich ja wo ich einkaufen muss.

Und mit dem umbauen wäre nun auxh nicht sooo das ding gewesen da ich noch Muffen und bögen sowie die länge PVC Rohre in 50 mm liegen habe.

Sicherungsschraube ist überall dran.


----------



## trampelkraut (16. Nov. 2016)

Ich würde den Anschluß direkt nach der Pumpe von 50mm auf 75mm erweitern. Dafür gibt es fertige Übergangsstücke.

Upps, sehe gerade @mitch hat das ja schon empfohlen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (16. Nov. 2016)

@trampelkraut aber danke für deinen Zuspruch. 
Ich bin heute mal beigegangen und habe nach der undichten stelle geguckt.
Hab sie auch gefunden und zusätzlich polymer kleber Abgedichtet. Anschliesend wieder alles zu gemacht und abgewartet. 
Leider ist immer noch die leitung undicht.  Ich hoffe das die Dichtungen wenn die pumpe läuft zusiffen durch biofilm und dreck.
Sonst wird umgebaut auf 50mm und alles geklebt. 
Hier meine neue Errungenschaft.


----------



## trampelkraut (16. Nov. 2016)

Das die "zusiffen" glaube ich nicht. Mache es lieber gleich richtig. Was hast du mit der V 60 vor?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (16. Nov. 2016)

Ach man. Nun hast du mir meine Hoffnung genommen. 
Die V 60 wird für das __ Hel-x sein.
Warum?????


----------



## mitch (16. Nov. 2016)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Ich bin heute mal beigegangen und habe nach der undichten stelle geguckt.


sind auch alle Dichtungen eingebaut? hatte auch schon mal eine vergessen 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/506447/


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (16. Nov. 2016)

Hey mitch,
Ja die dichtungen sind alle drin. Ich hab das gefühl das wenn gewicht auf die HT rohre kommt sie dann undicht werden.


----------



## trampelkraut (16. Nov. 2016)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> .
> Die V 60 wird für das __ Hel-x sein.
> Warum?????



War nur ne Frage.


----------



## mitch (16. Nov. 2016)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Ich hab das gefühl das wenn gewicht auf die HT rohre kommt sie dann undicht werden.


hast mal ein Foto von der Stelle - eins von nah und eins von fern


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (16. Nov. 2016)

Leider habe ich keine jetzigen Bilder gemacht. 
Das sind die einzigen Bilder die ich habe. 
Hab nun schon alles wieder zu gemacht.


----------



## Zacky (16. Nov. 2016)

Ich hätte bei Nutzung einer Druckpumpe kein HT-Rohr genommen, sondern richtiges PVC-Druckrohr. Das Gewicht, was durch das Wasser in den Leitungen, entstehen könnte, kann schon bei den Gummi-Dichtringen des HT-Rohres zu Undichtigkeiten führen, zumal Du mit Druck einer 20tsd'er Pumpe da jetzt drauf gehst. Wenn ich das so sehe, sind die Rohre auch entgegen der Fließrichtung gesteckt worden. Auch wenn das nur Minimal ist, würde ich das Risiko nicht eingehen wollen, dass sich die Muffen auseinander drücken könnten.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (16. Nov. 2016)

@Zacky 
Die Rohre sind teils-teils. Zu 90% habe ich sie richtig gesteckt 2 bis 3 stück sind gegen die flussrichtung. 
Ich hab da damals nicht drüber nachgedacht und gedacht die HT Rohre sind wie die KG Rohre.
Ich denke auch das ich umbauen werde auf 50mm.
Da muss ich halt gucken das ich am Y abzweiger die geklebten PVC Teile auseinander bekomme da dort auch die Kugelhähne verbaut sind.


----------



## mitch (16. Nov. 2016)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> ... und habe nach der undichten stelle geguckt. Hab sie auch gefunden


kannst mal einen Kreis auf das Bild machen wo die Stelle ist.



XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Da muss ich halt gucken das ich am Y abzweiger die geklebten PVC Teile auseinander bekomme da dort auch die Kugelhähne verbaut sind.


Die PVC Teile sollten schon aus den HT Y-Abzweig zu bekommen sein, auf HT klebt nix für ewig.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (16. Nov. 2016)

@Zacky auf dem Bild war noch alles verkehrt herum verbaut jetzt weiß ich warum du das sagtest.
@mitch 1^Bild die bogenreihe 1 Bogendichtung und 4 Bogendichtung

Was haltet ihr von der Idee?
Am Filter eine HT Reduzierung nehmen und ein 50mm PVC durchführen. Sprich die Reduzierung dient nur als durchführung.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/HT-Reduzieru...8752eb0&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=191964512041
Die geklebten PVC stücke wo die reduzierung von 75mm auf 50mm lassen.
Gesamte Leitung mit 50mm führen.
An den 75mm zu 50mm Reduzierungen einen PVC Reduzierring mit 63mm Außendurchmesser und 50mm Innendurchmesser da die 75/50mm Reduzierungen einen Innendurchmesser von 63mm haben.
Dann sollte mein Problemgelöst sein oder was denkt ihr?
An die Pumpe kommt eine Übergangmuffe mit Gewinde und 50mm anschluss für eine Flexible muffe 50 mm.


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Nov. 2016)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Idee?
> QUOTE]



Nichts.

Wie wäre es einmal mit einer zum Flow von 20t/h passenden Verrohrung ohne HT Rohr oder HT Formstücken?
Und nochmal: HT kann man nicht kleben, weil aus PP- Polypropylen. Nur schweißen.
Polymerkleber oder eher Dichtmittel klebt da auch nicht und ist eher ein Dichtmittel....

pvc-welt.de

Es gibt da auch flexible Schläuche als Meterware....oder nimm KG110 für die 20t/h.
Zu den möglichen  hydraulischen Geschehnissen an dem Y- Abzweig weißt Du ja schon Bescheid.
Allerdings finde ich es auch immer spannender etwas live zu probieren.


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Nov. 2016)

Mir ist noch was aufgefallen- sorry.

Die Pumpe kommt also bei Dir in die letzte Tonne getaucht oder dahinter "trocken" aufgestellt und per Flansch an die Tonne verrohrt?
Du hast als Zwischenverbindung oben an den Tonnen nur ein Rohr DN100?
Und das ziemlich weit oben...

Es kann gut sein, dass......wenn die Pumpe das Wasserniveau in der letzten Tonne/Kammer absenkt....Dir irgendwann die Zwischenverbindungen trocken fallen und kein Wasser mehr nachläuft.
Oder, dass einfach weniger Wasser nachläuft als die Pumpe am Ende raussaugt, weil bei
2 Zuleitungen KG110 und 20t/h Pumpleistung,
wären "Verbindungen" zwischen den Tonnen/Kammern wo es ja in Schwerkraft durchläuft/nachläuft in mindestens dem Querschnitten der Saugleitung entsprechend vielleicht günstiger. Also z.B. 2 x KG  110.
Aber vielleicht laufen ja auch 20t gut durch die sehr kurzen Rohrstücken in Schwerkraft durch ohne viel Niveauunterschied.

Aber..dazu kommt noch der hydr. Widerstand Deiner "Filtermaterialbestückung".

Probieren.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (17. Nov. 2016)

@ThorstenC

Der durchgang ist ein 75mm HT Rohr
 
Dort würde das kurze Stück Rohr drin bleiben und ich würde eine Reduzierung nehmen wo dann die 50mm PVC leitung durchgeht
 HT ist dann nirgendwo verbaut außer da und auch nur damit das loch zu ist.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Die Pumpe kommt also bei Dir in die letzte Tonne getaucht oder dahinter "trocken" aufgestellt und per Flansch an die Tonne verrohrt?


Die Pumpe kommt in die Tonne und dann mit einem Flexiblen Flansch an die Druckleitung.
Diese 2 makierten komponenten sind für den anschluss der Pumpe. 


ThorstenC schrieb:


> Aber..dazu kommt noch der hydr. Widerstand Deiner "Filtermaterialbestückung".


Das wird kein problem sein mit der DM Vario da diese ja einstellbar ist.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Nichts.
> 
> Wie wäre es einmal mit einer zum Flow von 20t/h passenden Verrohrung ohne HT Rohr oder HT Formstücken?
> Und nochmal: HT kann man nicht kleben, weil aus PP- Polypropylen. Nur schweißen.
> Polymerkleber oder eher Dichtmittel klebt da auch nicht und ist eher ein Dichtmittel....


Der Polymer kleber war auch eher nur als dichtmittel gedacht aber das ist ja nun auch egal da ich ja umbauen werde.


ThorstenC schrieb:


> Es gibt da auch flexible Schläuche als Meterware....oder nimm KG110 für die 20t/h.
> Zu den möglichen hydraulischen Geschehnissen an dem Y- Abzweig weißt Du ja schon Bescheid.
> Allerdings finde ich es auch immer spannender etwas live zu probieren.


Ich weiß ja auch das so größer der durchmesser ist je weniger Reibungswiderstand entsteht.
Aber kann ich von einem 50mm anschlus auf 110mm gehen?
Ich verstehe das nicht ganz richtig. Was passiert da? Wird die Durchflussmenge mehr als bei einer 50mm leitung?
Aber ist dann nicht auch mehr Druck in der Leitung durch das Gewicht?
Also was ist die beste möglichkeit?
auf 75mm gehen oder 50mm.
Ich weiß dann halt nur nicht was ich mit den restlichen 6 metern 50mm PVC Rohr machen soll.

Achso und noch eins.
Sollte ich vielleicht oben das Loch von der Leitung zumachen und weiter unten eines machen?


----------



## Michael H (17. Nov. 2016)

Hallo

Ich bin ja nicht der Reibungs - Flow oder was auch immer Spezialiest aber ich gehe auch von 50mm auf 110 mm und da gab es noch keine Probleme .
Ich Teste das und wenn es nicht so will wie ich wird solange geändert bis es eill wie ich ..
  
Soll auch nächstes Jahr geämdert werden so das es nicht mehr so Auffällt ....

P.S. Ja Ja ich weiß , man kann es ja vorher Berechnen und dann müßte man es nur einmal machen


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (19. Nov. 2016)

Hallo Leute,
ich hab hin und her gedacht und bin zu einem Entschluss gekommen das ich die Druckleitung mit 50mm legen werde einfach aus dem Grund da,
-ich einen Teich unter 10000 liter habe
-der Teich alle 2 std einmal komplett durchläuft
- ich das material liegen habe

Mir ist halt wichtig das ich einen durchlauf von mind. 7500 litern durchfluss für den Wasserfall habe. Da dieser nicht 24/7 läuft wird dann über den 50mm Rücklauf direkt in den Teich zurück geleitet.


----------



## mitch (19. Nov. 2016)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> und bin zu einem Entschluss gekommen


, was ist den nun so an Litern im Teich zusammen gekommen


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (19. Nov. 2016)

Tha @mitch wenn ich das wüsste das wäre klasse.
Leider ist die Uhr ja nicht mit gelaufen.
Aber erstmal sowieso abwarten.
Die ganze zeit gat der Teich Wasser verloren.
Nun hab ich vor 2 tagen das KG rohr über den Skimmer anschluss richtig drüber gesteckt und seitdem bin ich der Meinung sinkt das wasser nicht mehr aber mal abwarten.
Mein skimmerschieber ist nämlich undicht und da die HT leitung ja auch undicht ist ist das wasser immer weg gelaufen aus dem Filter.

Also wenn der Teich noch nicht dicht sein sollte dann wird im Februar/März abgepumpt und dann wird entweder über dem Hydranten oder über die Hausleitung aufgefüllt.
Dann werden wir sehen wie viel Liter es sind.

Tja und wenn er dicht sein sollte ja keine Ahnung. 
Weiterhin schätzen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (16. Jan. 2017)

Frohes neues Jahr miteinander,

Also der Teich ist definitiv dicht
Somit heißt es weiter schätzen wie viel liter der Teich fasst. Es ist auf jedenfall genug. 
Derzeit soeht es so bei uns aus.
  
Der Frost hat das erste Opfer am Teich gebracht. 
    

Ringsherum ist die unterste reihe der Verschalung abgeplatzt.
Aber hat noch eine feste verbindung mit dem Fliesenkleber.
Kann man das lassen oder lieber neu machen. 
Vor allem ich habe damals nicht bedacht teerpappe zwischen dem streifenfundament und der ersten Ytongreihe zu machen.
Auf dem rechten Bild ist es besonders schlimm. Nach dem knick liegt der Ytong noch frei und hat sich komplett voll gesaugt.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (21. Jan. 2017)

Hallo leute,
Ich hab da mal ne frage was den Bodenablauf angeht.
Wir haben ja nun nicht all zuviel Platz bei uns am Grund. 
    
Da kann man es sehen.
Meine sorge ost nun das im kommenden Winter die Fische am Bodenablauf eingesaugt werden könnten wenn sie ruhen oder merken das die Fische sich. Wir haben halt 3 Gründlinge und mehere kleinere __ Schleierschwanz Goldfische von 3 bis 10 cm.


----------



## mitch (21. Jan. 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> ... das im kommenden Winter die Fische am Bodenablauf eingesaugt werden könnten



Hi Andy,
im Winter muss der Filter ja nicht "volle Pulle" laufen (kein Futter = kein Fischkot).
Das Wasser kühlt dann auch nicht so arg ab und die Fische _*sollten*_ im Teich bleiben.
Du hast doch die Schieber an deinen Leitungen   - da kannst ja auch den Bodenablauf drosseln


----------



## ThorstenC (21. Jan. 2017)

Jammerschade mit den Frostschäden.
Vor allem wegen der schönen Arbeit und Material.

Wegen der fehlenden Horizontalsperren wird es nicht besser....feuchter Gasbeton und Frost....

Vielleicht...kannst Du die Horizontalsperre nachträglich einbringen.
Oberhalb des Fundamentes waagerecht aufsägen und Sperre einlegen....PE Teichfolie z.B.

Oben...hat das.Wasser und Frost auch den Weg gefunden.
Wie läuft das Wasser denn von der Kante bei Regen runter??
Ist der Überstand groß genug und hat er unten eine Rille eingschliffen??

Gasbetonmauerwerk.....hätte ich komplett mit Dichtschlämme eingepinselt.....


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Jan. 2017)

Gasbetonmauerwerk ist nix für draußen....das Fault weg.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (23. Jan. 2017)

@mitch ich hoffe das klappt alles. 
Wir haben ja auch 3 Gründline und die sind ja schon sehr klein.
Ich meine es ist ja nicht viel platz da unten, wir werden sehen.
@Tottoabs das wusste ich zu Anfang leider nicht. 
Erst als die Mauer schon im Bau war habe ich das erfahren.
@ThorstenC 
Das problem liegt wahrscheinlich darin das weiter links der Gasbeton freiliegt und aud der anderen seite der Mauer ist eine Rinne die mit Mörtelgeputzt ist und dort das Wasser drinsteht und sich der Beton noch mehr voll gesaugt hat.
Im Frühjahr werde ich diese besagte Rinne mit Mörtel auffüllen und den Restlichen Gasbeton werde ich verputzen und versiegeln mit Verblendern oder Fliesen.
Die Schäden werde ich vorsichtig abmachen und neu kleben mit Fliesenkleber aber nicht mit dem Zahnspachtel abziehen sondern glatt.
Das könnte nämlich auch eine Ursache sein das durch das abziehen mit dem Zahnspachtel sich Hohlräume hinter den Riemchen gebildet haben und die Riemchen ja nicht ferfugt werden können und somit das Wasser hinter laufen kann.


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Jan. 2017)

Dein Gasbetonmauerwerk steht auf einem Fundament im Erdreich ohne horizontale Sperrschicht.
Hier wird sich immer Feuchtigkeit nach oben in den Gasbeton saugen können.
Das ist Dein Grundproblem, was du nur konsequent mit dem nachträglichen Einbau einer solchen Sperrschicht lösen kannst.

Zum 2. läuft Dir vermutlich das Regen- und Tauwasser von oben ebenfalls irgendwo rein.
Die Abdeckplatten haben zu wenig Überstand und auch keine Rille an der Unterkante. Dadurch "zieht" sich das ablaufende Wasser um die Kante rum und läuft die Wand runter.

Im Außenbereich kann es bei "Fliesenklebearbeiten" sinnvoll sein, Hohlräume im Kleberbett zu vermeiden.
Sieh hier https://www.baunetzwissen.de/fliese...verlegung/buttering-floating-verfahren-156897
In dieser Bauweise habe ich die Fassade unseres Hauses mit ca. 10000 Klinkerriemchen gestaltet.

Aber auch hier muß der Unterbau stimmen.

Ggf. wäre ein Rückbau der optisch schönen Mauer effektiv und konsequent- wenn auch schmerzhaft.
Vielleicht kann man dort eine trocken aufgeschichtete Mauer errichten, die ebenfalls optisch sehr schick aussieht und der Regen, Frost nix ausmachen kann.
Die "alten" Platten lassen sich ggf. noch verwenden, wenn man diese mit dickem Kleberbett auf passenden Unterbau anbringt.


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Jan. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ggf. wäre ein Rückbau der optisch schönen Mauer effektiv und konsequent- wenn auch schmerzhaft.


Dann neu mauern mit Ziegeln oder auch einfachen 10/20 Betonpflastersteinen. Nicht das du das jetzt mit Kalksandsteinen versuchst.....die gammeln auch weg ......brauchen nur geringfügig länger.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (25. Jan. 2017)

Ohhh man. Das ist hart zu lesen.
Das problem ist die Mauer kann nicht mal eben so zurück gebaut werden.
2 reihen der äußeren seite sind tiefer da der garten dahinter auch tiefer ist und somit den oberen Rand des Teiches hält. Die mauer auf der rechten seite kann auch nicht mal so eben weg genommen werden.
Die Mauer wurde vor dem ausheben des Teiches erstellt.
Die seite wo der Zaun ist ist von hinten nur verputzt. Hab ich da vielleicht glück das da das wasser immer austreten/verdampfen kann?


----------



## trampelkraut (25. Jan. 2017)

Hallo,

ich verstehe dich, da hat man etwas mühevoll aufgebaut und dann soll man es wieder abreissen. Aber Gasbeton ist absolut ungeeignet für den Außenbereich. Wie einige schon erwähnt haben, fehlt unten die Feuchtigkeitssperre und oben läuft dir das Wasser unter die Verblender. Da kannst du reparieren was du willst, das passiert jeden Winter wieder.

Also, Augen zu und durch. Aber dieses mal mit dem richtigen Material.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (8. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
Jetzt wo es wärmer wird geht es wieder weiter im Garten und am Teich. 

Letzte Woche habe ich mir die Frostschäden vom Winter angeschaut. 
Ich habe alle losen Verblender die ich abbekommen habe neu geklebt und die Fugen verschlämmt.
Danach habe ich die Rinne wo die Folie rein gelegt werden sollte aufgefüllt und anschließend die Folie zugeschnitten.
  
Mir war es leider nicht möglich eine Horizontalsperre nachträglich einzubauen. 
Heute war der Tag an dem die Steinfolie nach etlichen verzögerungen kommen sollte und dennoch nicht da ist.
Somit habe ich mich daran gemacht den 
Skimmer einzubauen.
Danach bin ich bei gegangen und habe mit dem Fix und Seal MS Polymer Kleber die Folienkante und die Verblenderkante abgedichtet.
Ich hoffe das mir so das Wasser nicht mehr so sehr hinter die Folie läuft wenn es geregnet hat aber ich denke das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen.
    
  

Da der Tag nun noch sinnvoll genutzt werden musste haben wir am Wasserfall ein paar steine platziert und ein kleines Kiesbett angelegt.
Wir lassen imoment das Wasser komplett ab damit ich auf der Ebene die Steine ankleben kann.
Sagt mir nehmt ihr andere mittel in Teich zum kleben als MS Polymer Kleber?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (10. März 2017)

Hallo liebe Teichler...
Heute kam das Steinflies.
Habe angefangen das Fließ zu zuschneiden und habe einen teil zu kleben mit MS Polymer Kleber.
Ich bin mal gespannt ob das ganze hält.
Wie würdet ihr den das Flies kleben da es ja Flies ist und keine Folie.
    
Mittwoch abend habe ich angefangen den Teich leer laufen zu lassen damit der ganze dreck der am Boden war komplett noch raus kommt.
Heute morgen war er denn leer und habe einiges an Blättern noch raus geholt.
Beim einlaufen habe ich drauf geachtet das die Wasseruhr auch mit läuft, nicht wie beim letzten mal.
Hab den Teich nicht komplett voll laufen lassen da ich nächste woche den rest der Folie kleben muss. 
Hier der aktuelle Wasserstand
  
Und das erschreckende ist das ich nun erst 2100 liter wasser drin habe.

Nun bin ich am überlegen den hinteren teil hinter der Mauer auch noch als Teich umzubauen. 
Natürlich auf Teichniveau hoch mauern und etwas tiefer graben.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (13. März 2017)

hallo zusammen,
Heute bin ich mit dem steinflies endlich fertig geworden. An einigen stellen muss ich nochmal nach kleben. 
  

Ich hab den Teich komplett voll laufen lassen und bin bei einer gesamtfüllmenge von 
5400 Liter + 600 Liter Filtervolumen.


----------



## Teich4You (13. März 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Der Teich soll an die 10000 liter fassen haben wir so grob geschätzt. wissen tun wir es erst wenn wir das Wasser einlaufen lassen.


Nur knapp am Ziel vorbei geschossen 
Kenne ich...


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (13. März 2017)

Man muss sich wundern wie man sich verschätzen kann.
Aber ich bin froh das nun alles soweit fertig ist. 
Heute habe uch beim Hagebaumarkt ein paar tannenwedel, Sumpfdotterblumen und Feines __ Tausendblatt gekauft.
Wenn mein Polymer kleber kommt muss ich noch ein paar stellen der Steinfolie ausbessern und ende März Anfang April kommt dann die Pumpe und die Schwämme


----------



## mitch (13. März 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Man muss sich wundern wie man sich verschätzen kann.


ist die Wasseruhr auch geeicht gewesen  





 egal, Hauptsache er ist dicht und nun bereit für das Grünzeug


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (13. März 2017)

ich denke schon das fie uhr geeicht ist/war. Ist ja normal am zähler dran aber die uhr kannst abnehmen weil irgendjemand dran rum gespielt hat.

Ich bin auch sehr froh drum das Der Teich dicht ist.
Ich kann mich errinnern wie viele gesagt haben das wird nichts/__ reis die Folie raus und mach neue rein.
Jaja und was ist....
Einmal alle Nähte kontrolliert was ******** war neu gemacht und zum Schluss mit PVC Folie in Quellschweißmittel gelöst alle Nähte eingestrichen. 
Unnnnnd es ist DICHT!!!
Vielleicht kommt ein Anbau in 1 bis 2 Jahren mit einer etwas flacheren Zone bis 1 Meter. 

An Pflanzen kommen eine schöne Seerose. 
Ein paar schöne Blühende Sumpfpflanzen und Wasserlilie.
Tannenwedel, __ Sumpfdotterblume, Feines __ Tausendblatt sind schon drin. 
__ Hornkraut kommt auch rein.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (14. März 2017)

Hallo Leute,
Kleines Update vom Filter.
Heute habe ich den 270mm Membranteller installiert.
    
Und in der 2 tonne wo die Matten rein kommen habe ich die Rohrleitung nach unten versetzt und ein Gitter installiert.


----------



## Teich4You (14. März 2017)

Mit dem Biovolumen kannst fast meinen Teich später betreiben


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (14. März 2017)

Eyyyyyyyyyy..... das sind nur 50 liter.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (14. März 2017)

@mitch @Zacky @Teich4You 
Welche UVC sollte ich nehmen wenn ich eine Tauch UVC nehmen möchte. 
Mir wurde Rota empfohlen.


----------



## Teich4You (14. März 2017)

Ja Rota ist gut, aber ich denke das ist oversized für deinen Teich. Ich würde erst mal so fahren und gucken was passiert.


----------



## Zacky (14. März 2017)

...würde ich auch erst einmal ohne probieren und wenn dann überhaupt, die kleinste Wattleistung die es da gibt..


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (14. März 2017)

Ok danke.
Ja wenn dann hätte ich die 10 watt genommen.


----------



## mitch (14. März 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Mir wurde Rota empfohlen.


ich bin mit meiner 30w Rota recht zufrieden - muss mal ne neue röhre besorgen


----------



## burki (26. März 2017)

Hallo Andy

womit habt ihr den Teich "ausgespachtelt", ist das etwa reiner Zement?


----------



## Tottoabs (26. März 2017)

burki schrieb:


> Hallo Andy
> 
> womit habt ihr den Teich "ausgespachtelt", ist das etwa reiner Zement?


Auf welchen Beitrag beziehst du dich ? Wenn dann nimmt man am Teich Trasszement.


----------



## burki (26. März 2017)

Auf Beitrag #3


----------



## burki (26. März 2017)

Also muss es nicht immer das Zeug von Naturagart sein?
Ich hätte nur Angst das es Risse gibt, wobei ich die Risse bei dem Naturagart Mörtel auch gesehen habe, ebenso wie Abplatzungen. Wahrscheinlich wurde da was nachgebaut.
Angeblich sei das unbedenklich.


----------



## trampelkraut (26. März 2017)

Hallo Burki,

Die Zauberformel für Teichmörtel!

Drei Teile gewaschener Sand 0 - 2 mm
ein Teil Trasszement
Eisenoxydpulver in der gewünschten Farbe
einen Spritzer Spüli in jede Mischung

Das ganze kann man in einem normalen Betonmischer anrühren. Ist bedeudent billiger als das Zeug von NG. Die Schichtstärken sollten schon 4 cm betragen.


----------



## Tottoabs (26. März 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Eisenoxydpulver in der gewünschten Farbe
> einen Spritzer Spüli in jede Mischung


 Spüli....? Nimmt die Oberflächenspannung aus dem Wasser....somit besser Verbindung oder weshalb?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (27. März 2017)

Hallo @burki 
Wor haben sogesehen nur die Teichschale mit zement ausgespachelt damit uns die wände nicht wieder runter kommen.
Natürlich kam noch Flies und Folie oben drauf. 
Also kein Zement im Teich.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (27. März 2017)

Nu mal ne andere sache.
Da wir ja nun ja nur!!! 5400 liter im teich haben ist das jetzt so ne sache mit der Pumpe.
Ich weiß nicht was für eine Pumpe ich nehmen soll da wir den 75cm Wasserfall haben und der wasserfall an der 70mm leitung mit dran hängt.
Sprich ich brauche eine regelbare Pumpe mit mindestens einem 2 Zoll anschluss.
Ich könnte echt ausflippen.
Vor allem erst sagt mein kollege, ach warte bekommst meine 22000 rohrpumpe. Und da hat er nun selbst einem 60cm wasserfalö und die 55000 rohrpumpe pisst da nur son bisschen raus.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## trampelkraut (27. März 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Spüli....? Nimmt die Oberflächenspannung aus dem Wasser....somit besser Verbindung oder weshalb?



Hallo Totto!

Den Tipp mit dem Spüli habe ich von @ThorstenC Spüli macht den Mörtel etwas geschmeidiger und er lässt sich besser verarbeiten.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (31. März 2017)

Einen sonnigen Freitag nachmittag zusammen. 
Nu haben wir endlich die letzten arbeiten am Teich gemacht. 
Haben auch schondie Fadenalgen drin. Aber naja.
Hat man zu wenig pflanzen haben die Algen genug. Das haben wir dann nun heute noch geändert.
Hier mal ein oaar Bilder.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (1. Apr. 2017)

Ohhh welch ein wundervoller tag heute ist.
Aber schaut selbst.
Die Pumpe ist da.
Der Teich läuft!!!!!!


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (20. Apr. 2017)

Heute morgen war der tägliche Rundgang an dem kleinen und großen Teich.
Im Moment kann man sich so am Teich Spazieren da ich den Rasen vor 10 Tagen vertikutiert habe und neue Saat gestreut habe.
Hätte ich das mit den niedrigen Temperaturen gewusst, hätte ich es noch nicht gemacht.

Ich hab dann erfolgreich feststellen können das ich Krötenlaich im kleinen Teich habe. 
Dieser hat sich von der Mulm Säuberung auch gut erholt. 
Ist wieder schön klar geworden.
      

Bei dem großen konnte ich nicht viel sehen.
Kann es sein das wir einen nitritpeak haben?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (25. Apr. 2017)

Leider ist das Wetter immer noch nicht das beste und es wird einfach nicht wärmer. 
D.h. immer noch übermässiges Algenwachstum und die Pflanzen wachsen nur Spärlich. 
Ich bin aber mit dem Sockel für den Filter weiter gekommen und die PP Rohre habe ich mit PVC Rohren ausgetauscht. 










Ach übrigens bin ich bei der Planung von der Vergrößerung unseres Teiches.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (13. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
Endlich hab ich soweit alles fertig am Filter nun muss er nur noch richtig zum laufen kommen. Aber viel zum laufen gibt's ja noch nicht bei 5 kleinen 8cm __ Shubunkin.
Nächste Woche wenn das Wetter so bleibt von den Temperaturen kommen die 9 Koi rein die zur Zeit im großen Aquarium sind.
   

Die Pflanzen kommen nun auch in ihr Wachstum.
Vor allem lieben dank an @mitch für seine Pflanzen.
Kommen sehr gut.
Habe keinen verlust und die große __ Iris schiebt schon ihre Blüten.


----------



## Teich4You (13. Mai 2017)

Mit 1-2 m3 pro Koi passt das dann aber nicht mehr so ganz.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (13. Mai 2017)

Ne ich weiss 

Aber die Lösung ist diese:   
Den Teich auf nochmal 4m3 zu erweitern.


----------



## troll20 (14. Mai 2017)

Na dann Schippe raus und .....
Und da sag nochmal einer der Teichvirus wäre nicht ansteckend 
Aber wolltet ihr nicht nur ein paar Jahre den Garten bewohnen und dann umziehen 
Egal ihr macht das schon


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (14. Mai 2017)

Die schippe wird erst geschwungen wenn das Komplette Geld zusammen ist vorher nicht.
Es soll ja hochgemauert werden auf das Teichniveau. Das sind gut einen Meter hoch.
Und das über 3 seiten.
Ich weiß nicht was man preislich rechnen muss bei ca 12m lang und 1 m hoch an Schalsteine und mörtel.

Ja das liebe thema mit dem Umzug.
Wenn umziehen dann wirklich nur in unser eigenes Haus. Vorher ziehe ich nicht wieder um.


----------



## mitch (14. Mai 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Schalsteine


50 x 25 x17,5  da kostet einer so um 2,50 bis 3,- €


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (14. Mai 2017)

Und wieviel mörtelmischung passt in einen?


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Mai 2017)

Die Steine werden nicht mit Mörtel sondern mit Beton ausgegossen. Wenn du den selbst mischst werden für Kies und Zement ca. nochmal 150,-€ draufgehen.


----------



## meinereiner (15. Mai 2017)

Nicht zu vergessen noch Baustahlstangen (Preis hab ich gerade keinen da).
Ebenso empfehlenswert, einen kleinen Rüttler zum Verdichten des Betons (ca. 60 Euro).


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (17. Mai 2017)

Ok das sind ja schon mal in etwa Angaben.
Zum Glück hab ich ja noch ein wenig zeit bis die Kois größer sind.
Wir wollen dann rechteckige Pflanzsteine nehmen die eine wölbung und ausbuchtung haben.
Da die Teichmauer eine weiche runde form bekommt.

Seit Montag sind nu die Kois im Teich.
Wir haben ihnen eine angenehme umgewöhnung an das teichwasser von 2 stunden gegeben.
Bisher fühlen sich alle Pudelwohl.
Nun zeigen sich auch die 5 kleinen Shubis wo wir schon dachten sas es nicht mehr 5 sind.
   
Leider ist der Teich noch nicht schön klar aber das muss sich nu auch erstmal einfahren im Filter.
Zusätzlich hab ich den Teich auch mit belüftet.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (21. Mai 2017)

Aaaaaaaaaaber leute.... da lese ich nun was zum thema Belüftung.
Und zwar das wenn ich den Teich zusätzlich belüfte ich das Co2 aus dem Wasser verdränge. Was klar ist und ich auch weiß.
Aber was ich nicht wusste das dies Kontraproduktiv ist gegen die Algen.
Ich hav gesehen das mein Ph wert bei 8,5 war und im Naturteich sogar über 10,0 war.
Alles mit JBL Tröpfchentest gemacht. Ich habe alles an Belüftung aus gemacht und siehe da der große teich war bei 7,5 und der kleine bei 9,0.

Die werte sind aber immer noch zu hoch.
Was kann ich da machen? Denn wasserwechsel bringt nicht viel da der ph wert bei 7,7 ist laut Tabelle.


----------



## trampelkraut (21. Mai 2017)

Und? 7,7 wäre doch in Ordnung.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (21. Mai 2017)

Ja für den kleinen Teich aufjedenfall.
Ich hab glain ein bisschen misst geschrieben. Ich wollte halt inter 7 kommen allerdings nur im kleinen teich um die fadenalgen einzudämmen. Aber ich glaube das ist nicht gut wenn ich denn unsere kleine  __ Schleierschwanz Golfisch Nachzuchten dort rein setzten möchte.


----------



## Alfii147 (21. Mai 2017)

Unter PH 7 würde ich nun nicht gehen, da kann es schnell mal sein, das er abfällt (Säuresturz).
Dein PH passt doch vollkommen um die 7,5-8,2.

Hier ist der PH auch um die 7,8 - 8.
Selbst in den Aquarien hatte ich immer einen hohen PH Wert, haben hier sehr hartes Wasser mit KH 12-14 und GH 21-22.

Derzeit drücke ich am großen Aquarium den PH-Wert auf 7,3.
Aber zuvor bei den normalen Aquarien, keine Probleme.

PH 10 ist aber schon krass.
Den kleinen Teich, würde ich dann nicht zusätzlich belüften.
Erst Recht wenn nichts drinnen ist, was Co2 noch zusätzlich ausatmet.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (21. Mai 2017)

Ph 10 hatte ich als ich belüftet habe und abends den test gemacht habe und da ich imoment einen hohen Fadenalgenwuchs habe haben diese den PH wert hoch getrieben.
Ich hab nun eben einen Teilwasserwechsel gemacht und mache gleich mal einen Test von beiden Teichen


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (21. Mai 2017)

So testergebnisse:
Erstes Bild kleiner Teich
  
Zweites Bild großer Teich


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (22. Mai 2017)

Einen wunderschönen zusammen....
Ich bin sprachlos.
Vor noch einer Woche war der Teich total trüb und heute morgen sehe ich das...
  
Wie schnell der Teich klar sein kann wenn die Japanmatten ihre Funktion aufnehmen. 
Beim Helx muss sehe ich aber noch keine Besiedlung.
Liegt das am geringen Fischbestand sodass die Bakies im Teich im Kies sind?


----------



## Alfii147 (22. Mai 2017)

Helix braucht um einiges länger, bis es besiedelt ist.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (22. Mai 2017)

Ah ok... danke für die Info.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (24. Mai 2017)

Es gibt doch nichts schöneres als einen intaktes Teich Management.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (9. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
Mal ein kleines Update.
Der Teich läuft bisher ohne probleme.
Filter scheint wohl gut eingefahren zu sein.
Bei den Koi kann man regelrecht zuschauen wie Sie wachsen.
Auch die Shubis wachsen sehr gut.
      
Desweiteren sind Jenny und ich an der Planung von dem ca 14qm3 Teichanbau. 
Sodass wir auf ca 20qm3 kommen.
So wird der Teich denn ungefähr aussehen. 
  
Ich habe zudem vor nächstes Jahr vor den Filter neu zu bauen und ais PE zu schweissen.
Hier mal der Anfang der Zeichnung.
  
Die kleine einzelne Kammer bin ich am überlegen ob ich da ein Spaltsieb rein mache aber das klappt mit den anderen Tonnen mit dem Wasserstand denke ich mal nicht  mehr oder?
Die große kammer soll ich 4 kammern suf geteilt werden.
1 Bürsten
2 Japanmatten
3 __ Hel-x
4 Pumpenkammer
habt ihr vielleicht tipps oder Änderungen fie sinnvoller wären?


----------



## Teich4You (9. Juni 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Der Teich läuft bisher ohne probleme.
> Filter scheint wohl gut eingefahren zu sein.


Der Filter kann nie und nimmer eingefahren sein.
Es wird sich wohl ein kleiner Bakterienrasen gebildet haben.
Aber gerade das Helix dauert Monate. 

Misst du regelmäßig Ammonium und Nitrit?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (9. Juni 2017)

Naja wenn man sieht wie klein meine Fische sind.
Das __ Hel-x ist klar. Das braucht zeit.
Bisher habe ich auch nich keinen Belag sehen können.
Aber ich rede eher von den Bürsten und den Matten.

Gemessen habe ich jetzt eine woche nicht.
Und die werte sind bei:
PH 7,5
Nitrit NO2 0,05
Ammonium 0,05 würde ich sagen.
KH 7


----------



## Alfii147 (9. Juni 2017)

Passt doch!


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (15. Juni 2017)

Kleines Update zum Teich...
Letzte woche habe ich mir meine Tauch UVC mit 30 Watt von Koi-Herdecke bestellt. 
Diese kam nu gestern und habe ich heute verbaut.
Sie sitzt nun in der 2 Kammer im eigenen Rohr.


----------



## mitch (15. Juni 2017)

moin Andy,

schaut doch gut aus, jetzt nur noch das gummi band weg - hält ned ewig.
ich würde einen kg stopfen mit schlitz versehen (da die uvc einschieben ) und oben ins Rohr einhängen - ist dann auch ein besserer Schutz für die Augen.

Mit UVC-Licht ist nicht zu spaßen - wenn die Augen jucken ist es schon zu spät


----------



## Michael H (15. Juni 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> ich würde einen kg stopfen mit schlitz versehen (da die uvc einschieben ) und oben ins Rohr einhängen - ist dann auch ein besserer Schutz für die Augen.
> 
> Mit UVC-Licht ist nicht zu spaßen - wenn die Augen jucken ist es schon zu spät


Morsche
Besonders wenn du Kiddy's hast .
Das hat mich immer abgeschreckt an einer Tauch UVC , nicht das da mal was Dummes Passiert .


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (15. Juni 2017)

@mitch sas gummi ist nur ein Provisorium.
Den KG Deckel habe ich schon liegen.
War gestern abend halt nur schon nen bissel spät geworden.
 ach scheiss aufs jucken hatte ich heute morgen um halb 5.

ne ganz ehrlich... das treibt einen in den Wahnsinn.
Ich bin froh das es nun um 80% besser geworden ist.
Was heißt das.... UVC vorher immer ausschalten.
@Michael H klar hast du auch recht.
Safety First auf jedenfall.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (19. Juni 2017)

Habe die Abdeckung von der UVC geändert.
Aber ich habe heute morgen schon gemerkt das das Edelstahlgehäuse sehr warm ist.
Hat einer ne Ahnung was das Gehäuse an Temperaturen ab kann oder doch lieber ins Wasser hängen?
Hab ich nun erstmal zusätzlich abgedeckt.

   

Leidee hab ich nun noch weiteres folgendes Problem.
Mein Nitritwert war heute morgen bei 0,4.
Was ist da los????
Liegt es an den Koi die ja auch gut wachsen?
Oder liegt es an dem __ Hel-x da ich noch keine besiedelung feststellen konnte.
  
Denn das wasser strömt oberflächlich rein aber die Pumpe ist unten also sollte sich doch das kommende Wasser auch mit durch die Luftverwirbelung gut verteilen.


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Juni 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Liegt es an den Koi die ja auch gut wachsen?
> Oder liegt es an dem __ Hel-x da ich noch keine besiedelung feststellen konnte.



An beidem.


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Juni 2017)

Wenn du heute morgen, einen Nitrit von 0,4 gemessen hast.
Wird er wohl Abends noch höher gewesen sein, sollten deine Bakkis denn schon arbeiten ..

Hier würde ich heute mal einen Futterstop einlegen und dies testen & messen.
Ob denn schon was läuft oder nicht!


----------



## Michael H (19. Juni 2017)

Hallo

Dein Filter läuft aber auch auf Anschlag wenn ich mir so die Wasserstände ansehe ....


----------



## Teich4You (19. Juni 2017)

Vor ein paar Tagen war der Filter noch sehr gut eingefahren und die Wasserwerte in Ordnung.

Der Filter wird auch nicht überlaufen, wie ich das mal in Aussicht gestellt habe.

Also alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (19. Juni 2017)

Ok. Also Futterstopp. 
Habe Frauchen gesagt das Sie einen Wasserwechsel machen soll.
@Michael H der filter wird nicht überlaufen.
Alles ausgemessen.
Kann nur überlaufen wenn die Pumpe aus ist. Und das soll ha normal nicht vorkommen.
Nächstes jahr ist aber ein PE Filter angedacht den ich selbst baue. Mal schauen.
Kann es an der UVC liegen die ich nun eingebaut habe???

Ich habe auch die bürstenkammer einmal aufgespritzt da dort an sich ja keine bakkies ansiedeln sollen aber es wohl doch hatten.


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Juni 2017)

Deine UVC, sollte halt kein Filtermaterial anstrahlen..
Ansonsten erreicht deine UVC die wichtigen Nitrifizierenden Bakkis nicht, da diese Substrat anhaftend sind.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (19. Juni 2017)

Ok. Das tut sie nicht.
Sie schaut unter dem Gitter ca 4 cm raus.

Na dann hiffe ich einfach mal das es durch das Wachstum der Koi kommt.
Denn es kann ja nur so viel nitrifiziert werden wie angesiedelt ist.
Morgenfrüh wird gemessen.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (20. Juni 2017)

Helix dauert Wochen bis es richtig arbeitet und nicht 3-4 sondern eher 5-8.
Bei Helix Filtern macht es Sinn diese das ganze Jahr durchlaufen zu lassen.
Hast du noch Filtermatten?
Ansonsten Fix mehre Wasserwechsel machen immer wieder das Wasser verdünnen.
Falls der Filter nicht durchläuft einen Filtermatten Filter/Tonne zwischen schalten.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (20. Juni 2017)

Morgen allerseits....
So Nitrit habe ich heute morgen gemessen und liege zwischen 0,2 und 0,4.
@Teichfreund77 der Filter läuft ja schon seit dem 1 April.
Deshalb wundert es mich ein wenig das das __ Hel-x noch nicht läuft.


----------



## Alfii147 (20. Juni 2017)

Mit Wasserwechsel, bringst du Nitrit nicht aus dem Wasser!
Dies kann man im Aquarium durchführen, dort funktioniert es einigermaßen ...

Aber im Teich, mit Besatz, steigt das Nitrit sofort wieder an.
Helix dauert teils Monate, bis es vernünftig Arbeitet und auch vernünftig Futter verwerten kann.

Ende der Saison ist es vielleicht eingefahren. Hier sollte dann dein Filter weiter laufen.
Sonst fängst du demnächst wieder von vorne an.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (20. Juni 2017)

Achso das wusste ich nicht das es nicht viel bringt.
Das bedeutet also nun für uns das wir gegen das Nitrit außer dem NICHT Füttern nicht viel machen können.

Der Filter sollte im Winter gedrosselt weiter laufen.

Wie lange soll ich denn nun nicht Füttern??? Das geht ja nun auch nicht das die Tage lang gar nichts bekommen.


----------



## Alfii147 (20. Juni 2017)

Du solltest ja nur einen Tag, wirklich konsequent testen, ob dein Nitritgehalt sinkt im Wasser (z.B. über Nacht).
Wenn du hier, eine Reduzierung feststellen kannst, arbeiten die Bakterien ja schon teilweise.

Danach, kann man wieder Anfangen, zu füttern.
Damit sich die Bakterien an das Futter Niveau anpassen können.


----------



## Teich4You (20. Juni 2017)

Die Fische können problemlos 2 Wochen ohne Futter auskommen.
Nur mal so am Rande.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (20. Juni 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Du solltest ja nur einen Tag, wirklich konsequent testen, ob dein Nitritgehalt sinkt im Wasser (z.B. über Nacht).
> Wenn du hier, eine Reduzierung feststellen kannst, arbeiten die Bakterien ja schon teilweise.


Hmmm ich habe ja aber gestern einen Teilwasserwechsel gemacht.
Sprich dadurch wird sich der Nitritgehalt auch minimal geändert haben.
Wir haben aber nun seit gestern morgen nicht mehr gefüttert. 
Soll ich also nochmal warten bis heute abend oder eher morgenfrüh? Und dann nochmal testen.

Na ich meine wegen dem Darm. 
Das sie 2 wochen ohne futter klar kommen habe ich auch schon erfahren von ModernKoiBlog.


----------



## tosa (20. Juni 2017)

dann schmeiß die nächsten Tage Blattsalat rein. Der hat kein Protein und die Koi haben was zu tun. Der belastet deine Wasserwerte gar nicht.


----------



## Teich4You (20. Juni 2017)

Vorgehen:
Normaler Tag mit Fütterung, Abends messen, aufschreiben.
24h nicht füttern, messen, aufschreiben. Wenn nicht weniger geworden dann..
Nochmal 24h nicht füttern, wieder messen, aufschreiben und vergleichen.

Wenn es in 3 Tagen nicht weniger Nitrit geworden ist, funktioniert dein Filter nicht.
Normal sollte es nach 3 Tagen bei 0,025mg/l liegen.
Das ist das Zeichen, dass schon was im Filter passiert.

Dann kann man weiter sehen.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (20. Juni 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Vorgehen:
> Normaler Tag mit Fütterung, Abends messen, aufschreiben.
> 24h nicht füttern, messen, aufschreiben. Wenn nicht weniger geworden dann..
> Nochmal 24h nicht füttern, wieder messen, aufschreiben und vergleichen.
> ...



Besser kann man es nicht beschreiben.
Ich drück dir Fest die Daumen das sich die Werte senken.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (20. Juni 2017)

Ja ich denke auch... besser kann man es nicht beschreiben.
Wir geben heute noch 1 von 2 Futterrationen und dann nehme ich die Werte heute Abend.

Danke für die Tipps.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (21. Juni 2017)

Hallo Leute...
Kurzer zwischenstand....
Die Messung heute vom Nitrit blieb unverändert.
Nitrit liegt ca bei 0.3
Kleines Update;
Gestern habe ich ein neues Digitalen Temperaturmesser installiert.
Und ich hatte gestern Abend 25 °C im Teich.
Heute morgen waren es dagegen nur noch 21,7 °C.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (22. Juni 2017)

Ich nochmal....
Da hat mich @Alfii147 drauf gebracht 
Wir haben das Futter gewechselt.
Erst hatten wir von Sera Koi Royal Medium 4-6mm
*Qualitätsanalyse*
Rohprotein 32,5 %, Rohfett 6,1 %, Rohfaser 4,5 %, Feuchtigkeit 5,4 %, Rohasche 5,5 %.

*Zusatzstoffe*
Vitamine und Provitamine: Vit. A 14.400 IU/kg,Vit. D3 1.800 IU/kg, Vit. E (D, L-α-tocopheryl acetate) 180 mg/kg, Vit. B1 18 mg/kg, Vit. B2 18 mg/kg, stab. Vit. C (L-ascorbyl monophosphate) 180 mg/kg.

Und nun füttern wir seit ca 8 tagen 
Niederrhein Koi Badukai Koifutter 3mm

*analytische Bestandteile*
Rohprotein 49%
Rohfett 8%
Rohfaser 1,0%
Rohasche 10,4%
Phosphor 1,48%
Calcium 2,1%
Natrium 0,5%
*Zusatzstoffe
Vitamine*


Vitamin A 28.000 IE/kg
Vitamin C (stabil) 500 mg/kg
Vitamin E 250 mg/kg
Vitamin D3 2.018 IE/kg
*Antioxidantien* 
E320 Butylates hydroxyanisole 27 mg/kg
E310 Prophygallat 27 mg/kg


----------



## tosa (22. Juni 2017)

Dein Nitrit ist schon hoch und du haust noch mehr Protein in den Teich......


----------



## Alfii147 (22. Juni 2017)

Schaue dir mal den Eiweißgehalt von diesem Futter an, kratzt an der 50er Marke.
Seit diesem Wechsel, hat er auch das Nitrit Problem..

Zuvor ist sein Filter noch einigermaßen damit klar gekommen, nun nicht mehr ..


----------



## tosa (22. Juni 2017)

naja, bin mal gespannt. ich hätte mal 2-3 Wochen WheatGerm ausprobiert. Oder mal jeden 3 Tag eine Futterpause, anstatt Pellest einen Kopfsalat oder ungesalzenen gekochten __ Reis.


----------



## Teich4You (22. Juni 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Rohprotein 49%


Ich habe selber keine Langzeiterfahrung, aber nach meinen Recherchen ist das deutlich zu hoch für eine gesunde Koi-Ernährung.
Vielleicht die ersten Wochen als Aufzuchtfutter von sehr kleinen Tosai, aber langfristig würde ich eher Richtung 35%-38% tendieren.
Und auch eine Futterpause 1 Tag die Woche schadet nicht.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (22. Juni 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> naja, bin mal gespannt. ich hätte mal 2-3 Wochen WheatGerm ausprobiert. Oder mal jeden 3 Tag eine Futterpause, anstatt Pellest einen Kopfsalat oder ungesalzenen gekochten __ Reis.



Was habe ich von den genannten Lebensmitteln wenn ich diese verwende. 



Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich habe selber keine Langzeiterfahrung, aber nach meinen Recherchen ist das deutlich zu hoch für eine gesunde Koi-Ernährung.
> Vielleicht die ersten Wochen als Aufzuchtfutter von sehr kleinen Tosai, aber langfristig würde ich eher Richtung 35%-38% tendieren.
> Und auch eine Futterpause 1 Tag die Woche schadet nicht.



Aber warum wird dann solches Futter verkauft und wo wird es dann eingesetzt???

Wir haben heute morgen getestet und der Wert war bei 0.2
Also es tut sich was.


----------



## Alfii147 (22. Juni 2017)

Belasten dein Wasser nicht so stark..

Das jetzige Futter, würde ich wie erwähnt, gegen ein anderes ersetzen..


----------



## tosa (24. Juni 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Was habe ich von den genannten Lebensmitteln wenn ich diese verwende.



Fabian hat es richtig erwähnt.



XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Aber warum wird dann solches Futter verkauft und wo wird es dann eingesetzt???



damit suggeriert der Händler den Kunden das die Fische schneller wachsen. Ob es so ist? Meine haben das nie bekommen und viele sind >80, einige >90cm


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (25. Juni 2017)

Danke euch für die Tipps.
Ich werde diese Futterarten mal im Hinterkopf behalten und mich danach informieren wenn ich die Zeit habe.
Das Futter wurde nun von der Futtermenge reduziert.
Außerdem wird das Futter auch nur im Sommer ab 16 °C gegeben.

Nun hab ich die befürchtung das ich irgendwo ein Leck habe da ich Wasserverlust sehe.
Denn ich denke mal nicht das die Steinfolie fast 10 cm Wasser verdampfen lassen kann auch wenn es die letzten beiden Tage geregnet hat.


----------



## Teich4You (26. Juni 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Nun hab ich die befürchtung das ich irgendwo ein Leck habe da ich Wasserverlust sehe.


Das wäre sehr ärgerlich.
Ich wünsche dir, dass es nur eine Kleinigkeit ist.

Zum Thema Folie hatten wir ja damals ausführlich beraten hier.
Hoffen wir mal, dass es keine Klebenaht ist.


----------



## troll20 (26. Juni 2017)

Hast du dir evtl. durch die Steinfolie eine Kapilare gebaut welche das Wasser aus dem Teich saugt?
Sprich die Folie nicht sauber geklebt?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (26. Juni 2017)

Hallo Jungs....
Ha das thema mit dem verschweissen hab ich nicht vergessen aber im Sommer wüsste ich nicht wsrum da was undicht werden sollte da die folie ja nun schön weich ist.

An eine Kapilare hab ich auch schon gedacht aber es geht nicht's ins Erdreich.
Und ich bereue diese Folie gekauft zu haben.
Da diese Folie auf ein Flies geklebt wurde was eine Kunststoffsicht dahinter hat.
Da klebt nichts dran für längere Zeit. 
  

Kann es aber auch einfach der faktor Wind und Wärme sein????
Denn ich hab ne wasseroberfläche von 12 m2.
Und kalt war es in den Nächten ja auch nicht. Und ich konnte beobachten das es am tag 1bis 2 cm sind.

Ach und zu dem Thema Nitritwert 0.4
habe ich heute einen Blog von Martin Kammerer gesehen, das wenn der Filter neu einfährt und Nitrit in Nitrat ungewandelt wurde die neu eingebaute UVC ein O2 Atom lösen und man hat wieder Nitrit im Teich.
Und bisher ist ja auch wieder alles gut.

Nur und da muss ich schmunzeln...
Sieht man die Koi gut wachsen.
Und mein Wasser hat zunehmend Partikel im Wasser.


----------



## troll20 (26. Juni 2017)

1 bis 2 cm ist bei dem Wind normal und kein Grund zur Sorge


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (26. Juni 2017)

Und ich dachte schon....
Aber hab ich nicht mit gerechnet muss ich gsnz ehrlich sagen.
Nu weis ich warum die Teichbesitzer eine wasserleitung zum Teich legen


----------



## Teich4You (26. Juni 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Und bisher ist ja auch wieder alles gut.
> 
> Nur und da muss ich schmunzeln...
> Sieht man die Koi gut wachsen.



Woran machst du das fest, dass alles gut ist? 
Wir reden ja hier von Langzeitschäden.
Nitrit von 0,1-0,4 geht eine Weile und kann auch mit Salz maskiert werden.
Fakt ist aber, dass langfristig hohe Nitritwerte zu Schäden führen, die vielleicht nicht heute, aber irgendwann später dann auftreten. 
Die Fische nehmen Nitrit über die Kiemen wieder auf, wenn der Gehalt zu groß im Wasser ist.
Nitrit hemmt den Sauerstofftransport und führt langsam aber schleichend zu einer Unterversorgung und möglichen Fehlentwicklungen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (26. Juni 2017)

Ja das weis ich aich das sie das Nitrit wieder aufnehmen und dadurch der sauerstoff nicjt aufgenommen werden kann.
Mit gut meine ich das der Nitritwert vei 0.05 liegt.


----------



## Alfii147 (26. Juni 2017)

Das dein Teich Wasser verliert ist ganz normal..
Es kommt halt drauf an, in welchem Zeitraum die 10 cm auf einmal fehlen!

1-3 cm täglich ist sicherlich normal.
Das bei mir genauso, fehlen täglich sicherlich 1 cm aber nicht mehr als 2!

Nochmal zu deinem Futter. Das ist auch bei 16 Grad nichts, eher bei + 20-22 Grad.
Jedoch auch nicht als Alleinfutter. Wenn du hier zuviel fütterst, geht es deinen Fischen auf die Kiemen, das kann ein ernstes Problem werden.

Ich würde dies sicherlich wechseln, erst Recht da noch Goldfische mit im Teich sind.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (27. Juni 2017)

Morgen allerseits....
Hier die Rückmeldung vom Futterhersteller.
Konishi verkauft das Babytosai beispielsweise mit 45 % Rohprotein


Mit BAKUDAI haben Sie ein Premium-KOIfutter der Spitzenklasse, für den Warmwasserbereich erworben.

Durch die spezielle Zusammensetzung konnte ein hoher Proteingehalt und eine besonders hohe Verdaulichkeit realisiert werden.

Wir haben diesem Futter präbeootische Ballaststoffe und Innunlin beigegeben. So ist eine schnelle und effektive Verwertbarkeit des Futter gegeben.

Organische Säuren und Weizenkeime sowie Mannan-Oligosaccharide förden und schützen die Darmtätigkeit.

Durch neue Algenpräparate konnte dem Futter ein hohe Omega-3 Anteil zugeführt werden.

Von Kiemenschädigung durch dieses Futter ist mir bis zum heutigen Tag auch nichts bekannt. Solche Vorfälle sind wohl eher im Mastfutterbereich zu finden, wo dem Futter nichts anderes abverlangt wird, außer hohe Fleischwerte.

Ich selber nutze BAKUDAI seit einigen Jahren an meinem KOI-Teich während der Sommermonate und bin von dem Gesundheitszustand und der Vitalität meiner KOI begeistert.

Führ die Fütterung im Frühjahr und Herbst empfehle ich Ihnen unsere Premium-Sorten "Vita-Immun" und "Platin KOI Mix".

Ich hoffe Sie hinreichend informiert zu haben.


----------



## Teich4You (27. Juni 2017)

Hört sich wie eine Dauerwerbesendung an. 
Schön ausformuliert und ohne Nachteile.


----------



## tosa (27. Juni 2017)

hier mal ein Link:
http://www.koi-live.de/ftopic26386.html

http://selfmade-baits.de/Top-Koi-Coppens

vergleich mal die Werte. Das Futter ist extrem heavy und hat einen sehr hohen Proteinanteil.

das füttere ich nur noch, den Fischen schmeckt es, der Preis ist gut, sie wachsen und gedeihen.

http://selfmade-baits.de/Koi-Mix-OSW-Coppens

man muss einfach mal überlegen wieviel Futtermühlen für Fischfutter in Europa existent sind. Coppens ist der größte Anbieter, vieles wird nur umgelabelt, viele Futtermühlen arbeiten bereits als Unterstützung für Coppens. Wenn ich 3000kg bei Coppens bestellen würde kann ich die in meine eigenen bunten Tüten abfüllen lassen, Gebindegröße nach meiner Vorgabe. Also warum sollte ich das bunte Bild mitbezahlen?


----------



## Teich4You (28. Juni 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Habe die Abdeckung von der UVC geändert.
> Aber ich habe heute morgen schon gemerkt das das Edelstahlgehäuse sehr warm ist.
> Hat einer ne Ahnung was das Gehäuse an Temperaturen ab kann oder doch lieber ins Wasser hängen?



Bei meinem Probelauf habe ich das auch festgestellt. 
Ich habe auch vor meine UVC so wie du einzubauen. 
Wie sieht das jetzt nach ein paar Tagen mit der Hitze-Entwicklung aus?


----------



## mitch (28. Juni 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wie sieht das jetzt nach ein paar Tagen mit der Hitze-Entwicklung aus?



ich habe mir hier noch keine finger verbrannt (das Teil schaut ja auch oben etwas heraus)


----------



## Teich4You (28. Juni 2017)

Ich kann das Bild nich aklicken mitch.
Somit ist es zu klein, was zu erkennen.
Schaut bei dir die Verschraubung auch aus dem Wasser? 
Handwarm, oder etwas wärmer, wird es bei dir aber auch, ja?


----------



## mitch (28. Juni 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Handwarm, oder etwas wärmer, wird es bei dir aber auch, ja?


eher etwas kälter, da sich ab und zu ein paar Tropfen Wasser vom LH auf die Verschraubung verirren und dabei abkühlen 

die Verschraubung könnte aber auch ins Wasser getaucht werden  um so die Verschraubung herunter zu kühlen


----------



## Teicholm (28. Juni 2017)

Die kann man doch komplett untertauchen mit Halterungsgedöns und Kabel oder etwa nicht?


----------



## mitch (28. Juni 2017)

Teicholm schrieb:


> Die kann man doch komplett untertauchen mit Halterungsgedöns und Kabel oder etwa nicht?


 Tauch UVC´s sind ja dafür gedacht


----------



## Teich4You (28. Juni 2017)

Teicholm schrieb:


> Die kann man doch komplett untertauchen mit Halterungsgedöns und Kabel oder etwa nicht?


Ja kann man, aber die Verschraubung passt so schön auf das KG Rohr, da sie etwas breiter ist. Dann braucht man kein weiteres Halterungsgedöns.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (28. Juni 2017)

Ich hab die UVC nun so gelassen...
Wenn ich bedenke was eine Fassung an Hitze aushalten muss....
Ich würde sagen die fassung wird nicht wärmer als 40 Grad....
Wird nun auch erstmal so gelassen bis tum Filterumbau samt Teich. 
Übrigens... habe bei mamo koi mal ne Anfrage gemacht was ein mehrkammerfilter aus PE mit Verstärkung kosten soll





5000 Euro


----------



## mitch (28. Juni 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Übrigens...


... gibt es *I*ntermediate *B*ulk *C*ontainer in verschiedenen Größen ==> https://wassertank-ibc.de/content/IBC---Aufbau--Ma-e--Gewicht-und-weitere-Informationen.html


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (29. Juni 2017)

Nein keine IBC's.... dafür habe ich den platz nicht...
So wird der Teich wohl schlussendlich aussehen...


----------



## Teich4You (29. Juni 2017)

Aber es ist immer noch eine Mietwohnung, oder? 
Lohnt das wirklich?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (29. Juni 2017)

Wenn ich dort noch 10 Jahre wohne auf jedenfall.
Ich werde nicht so schnell die Gelegenheit tum Eigenheim haben....


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (2. Juli 2017)

Hallo Leute....
heute haben wir mit dem ausheben des Streifenfundaments begonnen... Wir machen nun Ernst.
Hier ein paar Bilder.
    
Da wir ein Hang Gelände haben werden wir ca 80 bis 90 cm aufmauern mit 17,5 Schalsteinen. 
1meter gehen wir tief sodass wir eine tiefe von 1,8 m haben.
Geplant sind für den Teich Anbau 2 Boden Abläufe und ein Skimmer.
Würde nicht auch ein Boden Ablauf reichen wenn man die Ecke unter der Terrasse abrunden oder wird's ne Gammelecke geben?

Und bei dem neuen Filter bin ich mir noch nicht soo sicher zwar hat Mitch schon ne Idee mit IBC und ich mit IBC und Vortex aber vielleicht habt ihr ja was preisgünstiges besseres...

Ich hätte sonst so geplant 
Vortex mit Sifi und dann 2IBC einmal mit Japanmatten und einer mit __ Hel-x und eine separate Pumpenkammer.
Die Durchführung der einzelnen Filter wird mit 3 DN 100 gemacht.
Bei dem Vortex bin ich mir noch nicht sicher wie ich da den Eingang machen soll mit 2kommenden BA Leitungen und 1 Skimmerleitung.
Vielleicht wisst ihr ja Rat.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (3. Juli 2017)

Moin moin...
So das mit dem Vortex wird nicht klappen und wenn ja wird der Bau des Vortex viel zu teuer...
Nun wird eine 300 Liter Tonne oder etwas anderes genommen was einen grösseren durchmesser als 40 hat so wird es nur eine Sammelkammer mit einem grosen Sifi drin.


----------



## mitch (3. Juli 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Da wir ein Hang Gelände haben werden wir ca 80 bis 90 cm aufmauern mit 17,5 Schalsteinen.



Schalsteine sind meist 25cm hoch ==>  25 / 50 / 75 /100 ca. mauerhöhe


----------



## Teich4You (3. Juli 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> Schalsteine sind meist 25cm hoch ==>  25 / 50 / 75 /100 ca. mauerhöhe


Kann man ja 10-20cm in den Boden setzen, dann kann man auch jede andere Höhe erreichen.
Ich habe ca. 60cm aus dem Boden raus.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (3. Juli 2017)

Ah danke für den Tipp.
So dann ham wa schon mal 4 reihen...
Mit welchem Beton würdest du das Streifenfundament aufgießen?
Selbst mischen oder Estrich Beton????

Ich muss sowieso mal schauen welche höhe das Fundament bekommt.


----------



## Teich4You (3. Juli 2017)

Wie sagt man so schön, Fundamente sind Frostfrei zu gründen. 80cm in den Boden. So lautet die Regel. 50-60cm tun es aber auch denke ich. Ich würde nur noch Estrichbeton nehmen. Das ganze Mischen und so nervt. Da gebe ich lieber etwas mehr aus, muss aber nur noch Wasser beimengen. Dasselbe für die Schalsteine. Betonstahl nicht vergessen.


----------



## ThorstenC (3. Juli 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Da wir ein Hang Gelände haben werden wir ca 80 bis 90 cm aufmauern mit 17,5 Schalsteinen.
> 1meter gehen wir tief sodass wir eine tiefe von 1,8 m haben.



Ihr wollt also nur ein Fundament leicht in der Erde machen, Schalsteine aufmauern und dann tiefer schachten.
Warum nicht gleich Schalsteine von Unten nach oben kompletto?

Ich pers. finde dieses dann senkrecht heruntergraben unterhalb der Fundamente nicht optimal.
Da kann auch einiges schief gehen wie bei Ongi im Nachbarforum:
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=21886&hilit=ottlik&start=70
--------------

Anzahl der BA, Skimmer etc. richtet sich auch etwas nach der Teichgröße.
Bei z.b. 20m³ Wasservolumen kann ggf. auch ein BA und ein Skimmer genügen. (alles KG 125)
Wird das Volumen etwas mehr, dann eben 2 BA und 1 Skimmer. (auch wieder KG 125 vorteilhaft)
-------
Immer wieder Schwerkraftfilterkeller empfehlenswert. Luftheber sowieso.

Dazu dann ca. 3 Rückläufe in KG 125 an den Ecken für Kreiselströmung.
Die Innenecken des Beckens etwas entschärfen für bessere Kreiselströmung.

Viel Spaß.
---------
Weil der Garten ja leider nicht Euer Eigentum ist.......was passiert, wenn ihr in ggf. 10 Jahren umzieht?
Müsst Ihr den Teich dann wieder abreissen und "platt" machen?
Das würde ich ggf. schriftlich regeln.....und zwar so, dass der Teich als Bauwerk bestehen bleibt.


----------



## troll20 (3. Juli 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> Schalsteine sind meist 25cm hoch ==>  25 / 50 / 75 /100 ca. mauerhöhe





Teich4You schrieb:


> Kann man ja 10-20cm in den Boden setzen, dann kann man auch jede andere Höhe erreichen.
> Ich habe ca. 60cm aus dem Boden raus.


Man könnte ja auch auf den 75cm Schalsteinen einen 10cm Ringanker setzen.


----------



## Zacky (3. Juli 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Man könnte ja auch auf den 75cm Schalsteinen einen 10cm Ringanker setzen.


...was sicher auch von Vorteil ist, da diese Schalsteine nicht immer maßgetreu sind und oben ein sauberer waagerechter Abschluss für die möglichen Folgearbeiten besser geeignet ist.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (3. Juli 2017)

sorry aber bei Ongi musste ich gerade voll los lachen....
Wir werden das streifenfindament ca 20 bis 30 cm tief und 30 cm breit machen. 

So wenn das Loch ausgehoben ist werden die Wände gleich mit Estrichgitter und Mauermörtel verputzt oder geschalt das sowas gar nicht erst passieren kann.
Dazu kommt das unser Boden sehr fest ist und einen geringen sandanteil hat.
So haben wir es auch bei unserem ersten Teich gemacht

Zum thema Bodenablauf 
Kann ich dir sagen wenn du dir die Zeichnung ansiehst das es ein BA nicht packen wird und schon 2 sein müssen damit der dreck gut zum BA hin wandern kann...
2 Skimmer sind auch sicherer weil wir direkt am Teich eine Buchenhecke haben und dazu noch 2 __ Birken in der nähe...

Das mit dem Ringanker find ich klasse wird wohl auch dann so gemacht allein weil man dann genau an die vorhandene Teichoberkante ran kommt.


----------



## Teicholm (4. Juli 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Kann ich dir sagen wenn du dir die Zeichnung ansiehst das es ein BA nicht packen wird und schon 2 sein müssen damit der dreck gut zum BA hin wandern kann...
> 2 Skimmer sind auch sicherer weil wir direkt am Teich eine Buchenhecke haben und dazu noch 2 __ Birken in der nähe...


Das kannst du schon so machen nur brauchst du auch entsprechend Flow 2 Skimmer + 2 BA sollten dann schon um 35.000L/h sein.
Ich würde auf den zweiten Skimmer verzichten und zusehen, dass entsprechend Flow auf die Rohre kommt. Mein Teich hat auch ca. 20m³ 2 x BA und Kastenskimmer - der zieht richtig gut und alles in Schwerkraft...


----------



## Teich4You (4. Juli 2017)

Ich habt ja schon begonnen zu bauen.
Ich würde nochmal etwas vorplanen damit man sich nichts ver-baut.


----------



## Mushi (4. Juli 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Das mit dem Ringanker find ich klasse wird wohl auch dann so gemacht allein weil man dann genau an die vorhandene Teichoberkante ran kommt.



Das ist der übliche Abschluss einer Schalsteinmauer am Teich. Dadurch wird zusätzlich die Oberkante nivelliert. Da ein Ringanker per Definition immer an einer Decke befestigt ist, handelt es sich bei uns korrekterweise um einen RINGGURT.

Grüße ,
Frank


----------



## Teich4You (4. Juli 2017)

Ich habe keinen "Ringgurt" gebaut.
Habe es natürlich trotzdem mal genau ausnivelliert.
Die Höhenunterschiede vom höchsten zum niedrigsten Punkt betragen am Teichrand rund 2,5cm.
Optisch fällt das aber nicht auf. Daher habe ich mir das geschenkt.


----------



## DbSam (4. Juli 2017)

Je nach Wasserstandshöhe kann das aber mehr oder weniger auffallen.
Oder Du musst das mit Deiner Abdeckung ausgleichen. Weniger Arbeit macht ein genau nivellierter Teichrand.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (4. Juli 2017)

Es wird win Ringanker, Ringgurt gemacht aus dem grund das wir dann genau an den bestehenden Teich anschließen können da ja auch die Terasse über beide teiche so gesehen ragt...


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (6. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen....
Wir haben nun unsere ersten Japaner im Teich.
Bitte verurteilt uns nicht aber bei dem Preis konnten wir nicht anders.
Alle um die 30 cm groß nur der eine dunkle mit dem kräftigen Orange ist mit 35 cm der größte.


----------



## Teich4You (6. Juli 2017)

Dann solltest du drüber nachdenken einen richtigen Koiteich zu bauen und keinen Gartenteich.
Soweit fällt mein Urteil aus.


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Juli 2017)

5 Koi gekauft. Ist ja nicht so schlimm...Ihr seid ja mitten in der Planungsphase.

Weil ja vermutlich die bessere Hälfte mit dran beteiligt war, würde ich ihr klar machen.....das die Tiere auch einen gewissen Lebensraum benötigen.....Zumal ihr jetzt infiziert seid...und es bei 4 nicht bleibt...und die 4 mit 30cm..bei 60 oder 70 landen können.

So nette...20m³ mit einer guten feinen Vorfilterung...Biokammer...wären sicher ganz gut...
----------
Bei mir waren übrigens Frau und Töchter schuld- die haben 3 Koi gekauft.

Hat uns dann ca. 4000,-€ für den Umbau der Filteranlage auf TF und LH plus Biokammer gekostet....die konnte ich aber immer gut vor der Familie rechtfertigen.


----------



## Teich4You (6. Juli 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Hat uns dann ca. 4000,-€ für den Umbau der Filteranlage auf TF und LH plus Biokammer gekostet....die konnte ich aber immer gut vor der Familie rechtfertigen


Lol das hast du deiner Frau dann so verkauft was. 3 Koi auf den Schwimmteich = 4k Filteranlage 

Und Thorsten, ich glaube du has die hier vergessen: 



XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Aber viel zum laufen gibt's ja noch nicht bei 5 kleinen 8cm __ Shubunkin.
> Nächste Woche wenn das Wetter so bleibt von den Temperaturen kommen die 9 Koi rein die zur Zeit im großen Aquarium sind



Macht summasumarum = 14 Koi und 5 Shubunkin.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (6. Juli 2017)

@Teich4You liest du meine Beiträge nicht richtig???
Der Anbau wird komplett wie ein Koiteich werden. 
Gerade Mauern und Wände.
Der teil der schon da ist wird modifiziert und auch teils begradigt.
Der Kies der noch drin ist kommt entweder komplett raus oder wird immer abgesaugt oder für den kommenden Pflanzenfilter verwendet.
@ThorstenC ja da ist auch die bessere hälte mit dran schuld es sind übrigens 5 ...
Vorfilter soll ein Sifi mit 2x 110 DN rohren laufen.


----------



## Teich4You (6. Juli 2017)

Ich lese manchmal mehr als mir lieb ist. 

Für Nachzuchten sind die eigentlich ganz ordentlich.
Nur muss da ein Missverständnis vorliegen.
Denn Nachzuchten sind dann keine Japaner.
Diese werden nur importiert.


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Juli 2017)

Die Beste Überredungskunst für den Umbau war bei mir:
-ein paar Mal bei kühlen Niesel- oder Regenwetter die Mädels bitten die beiden Spaltsiebe zu reinigen
-die Aufrechnung der Erlöse durch den Verkauf der beiden Spaltsiebe, Pumpen , der Ersparniss an elektrischer Energie (ca. 200W weniger bei den "Pumpen") gegenüber TF und Pupspumpe.
Einfach reich und schön gerechnet.
---------
Die Koi finde ich auch recht hübsch. Vermutlich ist es egal, wo der Koi aus dem Ei schlüpft. Hauptsache Vererbung etc. stimmt. Es gibt auch gute europäische Nachzuchten- oft mit japanischen Genen.
---
Andy: Siebfilter schon da? Auf jeden Fall Platz im Filterkeller planen, um ggf. immer den SIFI durch eine TroFI ersetzen zu können...(Aquaforte oder PP..)
Hier ein paar Forenmeinungen zu SIFI-Patronen:
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=22930


----------



## Alfii147 (6. Juli 2017)

Nun musst Du dich aber bei deinem Bau ranhalten..


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (8. Juli 2017)

@Teich4You


Teich4You schrieb:


> Für Nachzuchten sind die eigentlich ganz ordentlich.
> Nur muss da ein Missverständnis vorliegen.
> Denn Nachzuchten sind dann keine Japaner.
> Diese werden nur importiert.


Eigentlich... na das hab ich mal überlesen... Die Tiere sind wirklich Wunderschön
Und wie @ThorstenC schon geschrieben hat es ist das Erbgut gemeint.

@ThorstenC ich hab mir auch den Beitrag not dem Sifi durchgelesen...
Aber das problem ist ich habe für einen Trommelfilter oder Fliesfilter nicht das Geld.
Und da sehe ich halt diese option.
Da muss ich dann halt öfter in der woche saubermachen.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Teich als er klar war.
    

Und nu ham se die Erde gefunden an den Pflanzen die ich unbedacht rwin gesetzt habe.


----------



## Teich4You (8. Juli 2017)

Ein Ultra Sieve mit 2 Eingängen kostet schon 900,- EUR Neupreis.
Dazu noch eine Pumpe die man zum Betrieb braucht und man ist bei über 1.000 EUR.
Da kann man doch gleich einen kleinen Trommelfilter kaufen.
Die gibt es ja auch gebraucht.
Für 15 Koi muss das Paket schon stimmen,.

Was glaubst du erst, wenn die mal etwas größer sind und was zu Fressen haben wollen, krank werden, frisches Wasser haben wollen usw.
Dann kommen erst die laufenden Kosten auf einen zu.


----------



## Alfii147 (8. Juli 2017)

Trommelfilter gibt es meist gebraucht, günstiger als Vliesfilter.
Würde mich hier wirklich mal umschauen. Der Aquaforte ist z.B. Neu gar nicht mal so teuer.
Ab und an gibt es auch gute, die selbst gebaut sind.

Der Aquaforte, ksotet Neu z.B. 1300 €
Denke dies ist machbar.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (8. Juli 2017)

Hey leute....
Ich rede nicht von Ultra sieve...
Ich rede von dem Sifi Sipa. Ich glaube Siebpatrone nennt sich das...
Ich kann keinen trommelfilter hinstellen wegen dem Geräuschpegel vom Spülen...
Entweder den Siebfilter oder Bürsten...
Naja mitlerweile sind es nur noch 8 kleine von 9 und die 5 neuen....
Hatten vor einer Woche eine Katzenattacke....


----------



## Teichfreund77 (8. Juli 2017)

Das mit der Katzenattacke tut mir sehr leid.
Ich habe auch schon 4 Kois an den Fischgeierverloren nun ist Strom und eine Abschussanlage am Teich.
Bis jetzt habe ich Ihn nicht mehr gesehen
TF muss man wirklich mögen, mir war er viel zu laut auch in der gedämmten Holzkiste.

5 Kois auf einmal war sicher nicht Günstig.
Mein Händler um die Ecke will auch schon 149€ pro Koi haben.
Zum Glück muss ich nichts dafür Zahlen.

Freue mich auf deinen Teich 2.0


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (9. Juli 2017)

@Teichfreund77 da sprechen wir eine Sprache. 
Welche Art von Vorfilter hast du denn?

Thihi ansich sind 5 Koi mit 30 bis 35 cm nicht günstig das stimmt.
Wir freuen uns auch auf den Bau. Danke.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (15. Juli 2017)

Einen schönen guten Abend allerseits,

Das loch ist nun schon etwas tiefer geworden.
Bisher kamen wir gut klar mit der Erde vom Aushub aber nun wissen wir nicht wohin mit der Erde.
Dazu haben wir endlich unseren Sichtschutz gekauft und aufgebaut.
    

Als Filter für den grossen  Teich werden 2 IBC mit 1000 liter verwendet.
Davor soll noch eine Sipa Tonne die den Grobschmutz abhält.
In den 2 ten IBC kommt dann eine Pumpenkammer rein da der Platz halt sehr begrenzt ist.

Ich war am überlegen Keramikschaum als Bio Material zu verwenden was haltet ihr davon?

Gruß Andy


----------



## Teich4You (15. Juli 2017)

Moin Andy.

Ihr könntet versuchen die Erde bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen los zu werden.
Ich habe darüber den Kontakt zu einem Bauern herstellen können, der den Aushub Anhängerweise mitgenommen hat. 
Dadurch habe ich mir teure Container erspart.

Keramikschaum habe ich nicht in der Verwendung, kann aber etwas darüber erzählen.
Das Zeug ist sehr feinporig, so dass es auch eine große Besiedlungsfläche bietet.
Allerdings bedeutet das, dass man auch einen sehr guten Vorfilter braucht, da es sich sonst schnell zusetzt.
Daher halte ich es am Teich nicht für ein gutes Medium.
Eher für eine Innenhälterung mit Rieselfilter.
Ich würde weiterhin zu Helix raten.
Und ich bin auch weiterhin davon überzeugt, dass man ein zweites Medium verwenden sollte.
Und da wäre meine erste Wahl Japanmatten.
Genau so habe ich es ja momentan auch bei mir.
Ob man das Helix statisch macht, oder bewegt, kann man dann ja gucken.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (15. Juli 2017)

@Teich4You 
Daran habe ich auch schon gedacht.
Aber wir haben zuviel Schutt im Boden das kann ich demjenigen doch nicht antun.
Bei dem Loch was du siehst habe ich schon 100 liter Schutt raus geholt.

Das habe ich auch schon gelesen das Keramikschaum sich zu setzt wenn nicht eine gute Vorfilterung vorhanden ist.
Deshalb ja der Sipa. 
Dazu kommt das ich den Keramikschaum belüften wollte und diesen in diese kleinen Gemüsekisten die man aufeinander stapeln kann machen will.
So kann man ihn schnell raus nehmen zur Reinigung/Bewegung.
Dazu kommt das ich fein und grob mischen will.


----------



## Teich4You (15. Juli 2017)

Wenn deine sipa 60-90 my auf dem Sieb hat und keine schwebealgen im Teich wären, was sie aber in nunmal sind, könnte man es empfehlen. Aber das sind Bedingungen wie an einer Hälterung ohne Sonnenlicht und mit gutem Vlies oder Trommelfilter. Von daher eine klare Empfehlung es nicht zu tun.

Ich werde meine japanmatten vielleicht mal nächstes jahr hochnehmen um zu gucken. Das nenne ich dann pflegeleicht. Warum muss es denn unbedingt dieses Keramik sein?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (16. Juli 2017)

Ah ok. 
Da der Keramikschaum eine höhere Besiedelungsfläche hat und man dadurch weniger Biomaterial benötigt.
Da ich nun mit 2 IBC's und einer Sipa Tonne filtern werde, kann ich doch ohne probleme diese Doppeldichtungen nehmen oder?


----------



## Mushi (16. Juli 2017)

110er Dichtringe, ja


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (17. Juli 2017)

Wunderbar....
Wird sonst ein wenig teuer bei 6 Doppeltankverbindungen a 30 euro

Hier mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder vom Teich.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (28. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen... 
Am Dienstag habe ich ein Geschenk von meiner Freundin bekommen.
Erst dachten wir es sei ein Spiegelkarpfen aber nun wird gesagr es sei ein Doitsu-Butterfly-Schoko-Chagoi.
          
Dieser koi "Ohnezahn" genannt kommt auch von dem Halter wie die anderen 5.
Das verrückte ist uns wurde gesagt die Koi seien erst 2 Jährige Tiere.
Aaaaaaber seit gestern treiben 4 Männchen 1 Weibchen. Also doch älter als 2 Jahre.

Ich brauche mal ein wenig Unterstützung da wir 2 Pflanzzonen haben die ohne Pflanztöpfe sind sondern nur mit feinem kies drunter und 8/12 kies oben drauf.
Kann man noch gröberen Kies nehmen oder bringt das nichts?
Wäre sehr schade um die Pflanzzonen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (2. Aug. 2017)

Hallo miteinander, 
Gestern war unsere Tierheilpraktikern vor Ort von wo wir auch die 6 grossen Koi her haben.
Unser Ohnezahn machte uns ein wenig Kopfzerbrechen da er an den Seiten und auf den Flossen weiser stellen bekommen hat. Erst ging der Verdacht auf Ichtio aber dies hat sich nicht bestätigt als wir ihn in der Wanne hatten es sah eher nach einer Art Pilz aus und an manchen Stellen waren auch schon leichte Entzündungen zu erkennen. 
Alles unter dem Microskop kontrolliert und jap es ist ein Pilz. Wird wohl an den verschiedenen Bakterien Stämmen liegen da wir anscheinend ein wenig zu schnell mit allem waren. Er hat Montag ein 20 minütiges Salzbad bekommen. In 2 Tagen nochmal und dann mal schauen. Auf jedenfall wird es schon besser.

Mit dem Kies brauche ich keine Tipps mehr. Wird wohl alles überwiegend raus kommen wenn wir den Teich umbauen und in einen Pflanzfilter gesetzt da wir die Pflanzen dennoch nicht müssen möchten.

Nun hab ich aber dennoch ein kleines Problem oder auch nicht ich frag euch einfach mal!
Und zwar habe ich ja nun extra einen Sockel für den Filter von der Stellfläche bis Wasseroberfläche sind es ca 82 cm. Die Tonnen sind 80 hoch.
Nun will ich ja auch IBC umstellen. Diese sollen ohne Palette stehen sodass ich nur 100cm Höhe habe anstelle von 120cm .
Nun die Frage soll ich den Sockel von 20cm Höhe weg Klippen und die kompletten 1000 Liter ausnutzen zu können oder lieber 20 cm weniger haben??
Das Ding ist ja der Teich wird gut 21 qm³ haben und man sagt ja 10% vom Teich sollte der Filter haben.


----------



## mitch (2. Aug. 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> lieber 20 cm weniger haben


  denn übergelaufen ist schnell mal



XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Das Ding ist ja der Teich wird gut 21 qm³ haben und man sagt ja 10% vom Teich sollte der Filter haben.


das war früher mal ein grober Richtwert


----------



## troll20 (2. Aug. 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> früher ma



Und was spricht heute dagegen? Bekommen Sie heute weniger zu futtern?


----------



## mitch (2. Aug. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und was spricht heute dagegen?


es werden immer mehr Materialien mit größerer Oberfläche für die Biostufen eingesetzt - es wird nicht mehr das Volumen gebraucht, die Vorfilter (Spaltsiebe / Trommelfilter & Co. ) sind auch besser/kleiner geworden.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (2. Aug. 2017)

Hallo miteinander ich muss mich nun doch leider an den Sockel machen da der Bau des Gartenhauses sich zum einen vereinfacht und es NUR 10 cm sind. So habe ich immer noch 10 cm luft nach oben.
  
Oh man die schöne Arbeit umsonst. 
Aber naja... dann wird wohl erstmal ruhe sein mit den IBC Behältern.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (3. Aug. 2017)

So ich bin nun auf die Idee gekommen das ich die IBC nicht so aufstelle wie die jetzigen Tonnen sondern von rechts nach links.
Aaaaaaber ich will sogesehen auserhalb die vorfiltertonne hinhauen. 
    
Aud der Zeichnung ist rechts der jetzige Zustand und Links kommend.
Ich finde die Aufstellung zu dem besser da man dann besser an die IBC und leitungen lommt. 
Leitungen werden vorne weg verlegt.
Ja und die Bürsten oder Sipa Tonne würde dann da hin kommen wo der Zollstock liegt. Ist dann sogesehen nur auserhalb vom Gartenhaus und ich müsste mir was einfallen lassen was ich hinten am Zaun mache da da zum Nachbarn gefälle ist.
Wären da Rasenkantensteine senkrecht was?


----------



## Teich4You (3. Aug. 2017)

Ich sehe schon den dritten Umbau kommen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (3. Aug. 2017)

Wieso den der 3 te Umbau?
Also ich will nicht 3 mal bauen.
Ich will beim jetzigen 2 ten mal alles richtig machen.


----------



## Teich4You (3. Aug. 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Ich will beim jetzigen 2 ten mal alles richtig machen.


Leider wird man nie alles richtig machen. Irgendwas ist immer. Geht jedem so.


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Aug. 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Erst dachten wir es sei ein Spiegelkarpfen aber nun wird gesagt es sei ein Doitsu-Butterfly-Schoko-Chagoi.


Ich tippe auf irgend einen Mischlischling.....Doitsu ist das selbe wie ein Spiegelkarpfen....
Vielleicht war __ Silberkarpfen gemeint
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schnorcheln-auf-bandos-malediven.45422/

Silberkarpfen Mischling mit Spiegelkarpfen/Doitsu-Koi


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (5. Aug. 2017)

@Tottoabs 
Ahaaaa... Ich wusste nicht mal das 
Doitsu = Spiegelkarpfen ist.

Wir haben sogar am Dienstag beim Untersuchen einen Farbfleck gefunden. Also Koi muss mit drin sein.
Mir ist es letztendlich egal.
Es ist ein wunderschöner Fisch


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Aug. 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Doitsu = Spiegelkarpfen ist.


Ist so auch nicht ganz richtig.

Es gibt den normalen __ Schuppenkarpfen, aus dem züchteten deutsche Mönche dann schuppen lose (Lederkarpfen) bzw Karpfen mit weniger Schuppen.
Da gibt es Zeilenkarpfen mit weniger Schuppen, bzw. eine Reihe großer Schuppen entlang der Seitenlienie.
Spiegelkarpfen haben dann noch weniger unregelmäßig verteilte Schuppen an den sonst schuppenlosen Seiten.
Zeilen und Spiegelkarpfen sind aber nicht so getrennt zu sehen, nach meiner Meinung. Da ja die Schuppen weg gezüchtet wurden gibt es immer auch mal Übergangsformen.
Dann gibt es noch ganz ohne Schuppen, die Lederkarpfen_. _
Diese sind alles eher hochrückige Speisekarpfen. 

Diese Spielarten der Schuppen werden eben beim Koi dann  Doitsu genannt. Bin mir nicht sicher ob es nicht für ganz Schuppen losen Karpfen nicht noch einen Namen gibt.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (6. Aug. 2017)

Mir auch egal 
Wir kaufen uns die Fische die wir schön finden.
Ich habe letztendlich keine ahnung was ein Showa ein Kohaku oder ein Doitsu ist.

So nu mal wieder zum Bau zurück....
  
Da ich ein leidiges Platz thema habe denke und denke ich wie ich Platz sparend und sinnvoll bauen kann.

Da wo nun die Rohre liegen wird der vorfilter auf einer länge von 2 m und einer breite von 0,6m gebaut.
Gebaut wird mit Rasenkanten Zaunseitig die einbetoniert werden sowie auch auf den seiten.
Teichseitig wird ja fie Schalbetonsteinmauer stehen.
Der Vorfilter wird 80 bis 100 cm tief sein.
Mal schauen ob das alles so klappen wird wie ich es mir denke.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (14. Aug. 2017)

Hallo zusammen...

Nu waren Frauchen und ich heute im Baumarkt und ich hab mal eben 60 euro für Rasenkanten, Pflanzen und Zement ausgegeben
Wann es nun mit dem Bau des Vorfilters losgeht hängt davon ab wann ich die neuen grünen KG Rohre von meinen Kollegen bekomme da ich die Leitungen umlegen muss.

In der letzten Woche hab ich nun erstmal die ganzen Pflanzen aus unserem kleinen Teich untergebracht den wir nicht mehr besitzen.
Aus einer kleinen Pflanzzone wurde eine rund 1 mq2 grosse Pflanzfläche.

Alle Pflanzen aus dem kleinen Teich und auch aus der alten Pflanzzone wurden komplett durchgespült und von nahezu allen Erdpartikeln befreit. 
Die Wurzeln habe ich auch noch mit gekürzt.
Den Kies habe ich bisher nur von den Pflanzen und aus fem Teich genommen.
Werde die Tage noch weiter die Pflanztöpfe raus nehmen und die Pflanzen wie Kalmuss und Sumpfschertlilie in grosse Steine setzen. 
Der Kies der übrig bleibt kommt in die Pflanzzone.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (21. Aug. 2017)

Hallo miteinander,
Wie ihr ja wisst will ich umbauen.
So nun bin ich soweit das ich mit der Bürstenkammer anfangen kann.
Aaaaaaaber!!!!

Auf der länge wo die Bürstenkammer lang läuft, laufen auch die Rohrleitungen.
So nu ist die Frage kann ich für einige stunden den Durchlauf abstellen und die Leitungen kappen?

Der Filter würde belüftet bleiben.


----------



## Teich4You (21. Aug. 2017)

Solange du den Filter unter Wasser hast, und ein wenig belüftest, sehe ich kein Problem für einige Stunden.


----------



## mitch (21. Aug. 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> So nu ist die Frage kann ich für einige stunden den Durchlauf abstellen und die Leitungen kappen?
> 
> Der Filter würde belüftet bleiben.



dann fang mal an, ein paar stunden ohne durchlauf ist bei belüftung kein thema


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (21. Aug. 2017)

Ok danke.
Hier schaut mal... 
Was ist das??
  
Das rohr ist voll mit diesen würmern und den nestern.


----------



## troll20 (21. Aug. 2017)

Kriebelmückenlarven


----------



## f.dittrich57 (21. Aug. 2017)

Da stürzen sich die Fische drauf wenn du sie reinspühlst[emoji39]


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (21. Aug. 2017)

Ahhh nein.... echt?
Wie kommen diese denn da rein? Da das ja das druckrohr von der pumpe  zum teich ist.

Hab mich schon immer gewundert wsrum die Koi vor dem auslauf hängen


----------



## troll20 (21. Aug. 2017)

Mein kleiner Koi schwimmt gern in den 70iger LH ausgang zm die Dinger zu fressen 


XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Wie kommen diese denn da rein


Na mit dem Wasser als Eier


----------



## f.dittrich57 (21. Aug. 2017)

Die legen die Eier in den Teich,dann werden sie in den Filter gesaugt und dort entwickeln die sich prächtig zu Larven


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (21. Aug. 2017)

Ah ok. Ja klasse... 
Freu ich mich drüber das bei mir soviel Leben im Teich ist.

Sooo ich hab da son bissel was geschafft oder angefangen...
Ich stelle die Rasenkanten senkrecht auf.
Wie würdet ihr das machen die Kanten zu setzen?
Sprich das sie wirklich gerade stehen da ich das ganze eingiesen will in Beton. 
Ach und noch was.
Ich will die kammer mit einem Standrohr bauen wie muss ich das standrohr setzen? Mit Muffe oder nur das Rohr?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (22. Aug. 2017)

Ich sollte auch die Bilder mit posten


----------



## Teich4You (22. Aug. 2017)

Ich verstehe manchmal gar nicht wirklich was du genau wissen willst, weil es etwas durcheinander wirkt.
Du willst die Rasenkanten einbetonieren? 
Dann halte die Wasserwaage dran und mach Beton gegen, den du fest stampfst.
Dann Stein für Stein weiter machen.
Aber wenn da dann noch richtig hoch Erde gegen kommen soll, wird das wohl nicht wirklich halten.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (22. Aug. 2017)

ja ich weiß. Ich schreibe manchmal wirklich sehr merkwürdig.

Drum herum kommt oben noch ein Ringanker.
Und auf halber höhe wird ein Eisenring der rundherum geht, angebracht.
Das sollte dann klappen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (23. Aug. 2017)

Hallo zusammen... ohhhh man... 
Ich könnte durchdrehen

Das mit den Rasenkanten wird nun doch nichts. 
Zumal wir nun auch noch Ichthio im Teich haben.
Gottseidank haben wir ein eigenes Mikroskop.


----------



## mitch (23. Aug. 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Das mit den Rasenkanten wird nun doch nichts.


was geht denn nicht


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (23. Aug. 2017)

Erstmal der zu geringe platz.
Die kammer soll 2meter lang und 50 cm breit werden.
Dafür muss ich aber bis gaaaanz an den Zaun.
Dazu kommt das ich an den 50 cm seiten mit 3 x 110 KG durch muss. Das heist 2 auf einer höhe ind einer darunter. Da ist dann schon mal die stabilität weg.
Das weitere problem ist die Hecke mit den Wurzeln. Da habe ich Angst das da irgendwann was durch die Schlitze wächst.

Nun meine idee Siebdruckplatten.

Die Fläche schön plan machen.
Da die Gekauften Rasenkanten auf einer länge von 2m x 50cm verlegen.
Darauf dann einen Behälter aus 21mm Siebdruckplatten der die Maße der Fläche hat und 80cm hoch ist.
Dieser soll dann noch mit Schiffslack von außen versiegelt werden. 
Für innen sind 2 optionen entweder Folie oder GFK. Wobei ich GFK fpr effizienter halte da dieses zum einen Stabilität gibt und zum anderen Dichtigkeit.
Außerdem möchte ich zu Anfang der Kammer eine trennwand aus Lochblech einbauen mit schienen sodass ich diese raus nehmen kann zum sauber machen. 
Obwohl sas glaub ich auch quatsch ist da dieses ja die Bürsten übernehmen sollen. 
Ein Bodenablauf soll dennoch rein mit entweder 75 rohr oder 110 rohr nur da muss ich wieder gucken wohin mit dem Wasser. Ich habe keinerlei Gulli in der Nähe und noch einen schacht machen ist auch doof da das Grundstück bis zum letzen cm ausgebaut ist.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Teich4You (23. Aug. 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Was meint ihr?


Nochmal in Ruhe und von vorne planen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (23. Aug. 2017)

Aber das wäre doch dann in Ruhe. 

Was würdest du denn machen @Teich4You ?
Meine platzverhältnisse habe ich ja schon angegeben.


----------



## mitch (23. Aug. 2017)

Hi Andy,

erstmal  &  

dann ein Papier, Stift und Lineal nehmen und mal alles möglichst maßstabsgerecht aufzeichnen 

den plan dann mal knipsen und hochladen  - wir werden da schon ne Lösung für die Ecke finden


----------



## Teich4You (24. Aug. 2017)

Habe doch schon oft geschrieben was ich machen würde. 

Letztendlich wäre es hilfreich, wenn du nochmal auflisten könntest was du schon vor Ort hast an Material und was das Ziel ist, so als Zusammenfassung.
Dann braucht man nicht alle Beiträge nochmal durchlesen.

PS: Ich würde nun, da ihr auch noch __ Parasiten habt den Filterumbau vielleicht auf nächstes Jahr verschieben. Das gute Wetter und warme Temperaturen sind so gut wie vorbei. Man wird das sonst nicht gut in Gang bekommen. Mit einer Behandlung kommt genug neuer Stress in den Teich und auf den Filter zu. Aber das wäre die besten Chance nochmal den Winter durch zu planen und ein paar Euros auf die Seite zu schaffen um im März/April durchzustarten.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (24. Aug. 2017)

Einen wunderschönen miteinander,

@mitch ich hab mich mal an die Zeichnung gemacht.
Vielleicht ist das ganze ja nun aufschlussreicher.
  

@Teich4You dieses Jahr soll wenn erstmal nur der Bürstenfilter stehen weil ich später wenn die Mauersteine kommen ich dort schlecht heran komme.
Die anderen beiden Behälter werden dann umgebaut wenn der Bürstenfilter eingefahren ist da sich ja doch einiges an Biologie entwickelt.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (24. Aug. 2017)

Achso @Teich4You die Behandlung gegen Ichthyo läuft schon.
Wir sind froh das es ein minimales Stadium ist. Sieht man schnell wenn man einen schwarzen Fisch im Teich hat.
Behandelt wird aber nur mit Salz bis jetzt.
Ich möchte erst auf die Alternative zurück greifen bevor ich Medis rein haue.
Hier mal ein Bild vom Microskop.


----------



## Teich4You (24. Aug. 2017)

Mach es doch nicht so kompliziert.
  
Nimm nur IBC.
Anbei mein Vorschlag.
Wobei ich das schon krass oversized finde für euren Teich.
Jeder IBC mit Schmutzablasse, das ganze einhausen und fertig.
Warum dieses ganze mauern usw? Unnötige Arbeit.
Dann einhausen für den Winter und fertig.

Es würde auch einmal Bürsten und einmal nur Helix oder nur Japanmatte reichen.
Dazu noch eine kleine Tonne als Pumpenkammer und ab dafür.


----------



## Teich4You (24. Aug. 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Achso @Teich4You die Behandlung gegen Ichthyo läuft schon.
> Wir sind froh das es ein minimales Stadium ist. Sieht man schnell wenn man einen schwarzen Fisch im Teich hat.
> Behandelt wird aber nur mit Salz bis jetzt.
> Ich möchte erst auf die Alternative zurück greifen bevor ich Medis rein haue.
> ...


Na dann viel Glück.
Ich kann nicht mal erkennen ob es wirklich das ist für das du es hälst.
Und ich würde auch gleich richtig behandeln und keine Experimente machen.
Das kostet nur Zeit wenn es mit Salz nicht klappt und Zeit hat man dieses Jahr nicht mehr viel was das Wetter angeht.


----------



## Teicholm (24. Aug. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Mach es doch nicht so kompliziert.



oder ein TF davor.....ein IBC mit Helix/Japanmatten und fertig. 
Der Vorteil auch von Florians Version...wenn Ihr doch noch mal umziehen wollt, kannst du alles so mitnehmen und noch ggf. erweitern.
Deine Idee ist Maßgeschneidert für den momentanen Einbaufall, sehr aufwendig und am Ende möglicherweise nicht günstiger.
Ich würde noch einmal planen und durchrechnen....


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (24. Aug. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Mach es doch nicht so kompliziert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie willst du da 4 Kammern hinstellen? Ich habe nur den Platz der aufgezeichnet ist.
Da wo die IBC anfangen ist das Gartenhaus. 
Sprich die IBC stehen schon im Haus.
Und oversized finde ich da gar nichts. 
Der Teich wird um die 22 m3 haben und ich lege mir als Biofilter 10 % fest und das sind die beiden IBC. Wo dann noch platz für die Pumpen  und Leitungen drauf geht.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Na dann viel Glück.
> Ich kann nicht mal erkennen ob es wirklich das ist für das du es hälst.


Man muss dazu sagen das der __ Schwärmer beschädigt ist. Aber man sieht noch einen teil von dem Hufeisen wie man sagt. 
Ich weis ja nicht ob du Ahnung von Microskop Bildern hast.


Teicholm schrieb:


> oder ein TF davor.....ein IBC mit Helix/Japanmatten und fertig.
> Der Vorteil auch von Florians Version...wenn Ihr doch noch mal umziehen wollt, kannst du alles so mitnehmen und noch ggf. erweitern.
> Deine Idee ist Maßgeschneidert für den momentanen Einbaufall, sehr aufwendig und am Ende möglicherweise nicht günstiger.
> Ich würde noch einmal planen und durchrechnen....



Trommelfilter kommt mir nicht ins Haus. Ich will dieses ganze Automatische nicht. Ich will selbst davei sein und den Filter reinigen.
Auerdem will ich die Geräusche nicht sowie den mehr aufwand an Strom. 

Und es soll auch nicht mehr gemauert werden. 
Der Bürstenvorfilter soll aus 21mm Siebdruckplatten entstehen.
Alles schön verschraubt mit einem Flacheisen komplett um die Kammer.


----------



## Teich4You (25. Aug. 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Ich weis ja nicht ob du Ahnung von Microskop Bildern hast.


Hab ich nicht.
Daher sagte ich ja das ich da nix erkenne.
Hast du einen Kurs dafür besucht, oder woher weißt du das alles?



XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Und oversized finde ich da gar nichts.


Das war auf die 4x IBC Lösung bezogen.



XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Und es soll auch nicht mehr gemauert werden.
> Der Bürstenvorfilter soll aus 21mm Siebdruckplatten entstehen.
> Alles schön verschraubt mit einem Flacheisen komplett um die Kammer.


Und mit was werden die Siebdruckplatten dann abgedichtet?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (25. Aug. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Hab ich nicht.
> Daher sagte ich ja das ich da nix erkenne.
> Hast du einen Kurs dafür besucht, oder woher weißt du das alles?


Das wissen gab mir meine Tierärtztin. 
Sie hat mich eingewiesen in die Microskopie sodass wenn was ist ich den ersten Schritt mit dem Microskop machen kann und man dann sagen kann was es ist, wie behandelt werden soll.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Das war auf die 4x IBC Lösung bezogen.


Ah ok. Aber das ist nicht möglich mit 4 stück. 



Teich4You schrieb:


> Und mit was werden die Siebdruckplatten dann abgedichtet?


Siebdruckplatten sind Wasserdicht.
Ihre oberfläche ist Wasserdicht sowie der Leim mit dem sie Verarbeitet wurden ist Wasserfest.
Die Kammer soll von Außen zusätzlich mit Bootslack versiegelt werden und von innen mit Glasfaserverstärkt werden. 
Und wenn keine Glasfaser rein kommt habe ich schon Folie vor ort was mir ansich zu riskant ist da man immer mit den Bürsten in Bewehgung ist und dann schäden an der Folie entstehen können.


----------



## Teich4You (25. Aug. 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Siebdruckplatten sind Wasserdicht.
> Ihre oberfläche ist Wasserdicht sowie der Leim mit dem sie Verarbeitet wurden ist Wasserfest.
> Die Kammer soll von Außen zusätzlich mit Bootslack versiegelt werden und von innen mit Glasfaserverstärkt werden.
> Und wenn keine Glasfaser rein kommt habe ich schon Folie vor ort was mir ansich zu riskant ist da man immer mit den Bürsten in Bewehgung ist und dann schäden an der Folie entstehen können.


Da bist du einem Irtum aufgesessen.
Siebdruckplatten sind vielleicht für´s erste Wasserdicht, aber quellen nach einer Zeit auf. An den Schnittkanten kann Wasser eindringen.
Die Idee hatte ich als Trennwand in meiner Biokammer, aber aufgrund dessen dann wieder verworfen.

Bootslack, Glasfaser, was für Materialien willst du noch alles verwenden? 
Bau den Bürstenfilter auch aus einem IBC, das ist doch tausend mal einfacher.

Die Bürsten machen keine PVC Folie kaputt übrigens.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (28. Aug. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Da bist du einem Irtum aufgesessen.
> Siebdruckplatten sind vielleicht für´s erste Wasserdicht, aber quellen nach einer Zeit auf. An den Schnittkanten kann Wasser eindringen.
> Die Idee hatte ich als Trennwand in meiner Biokammer, aber aufgrund dessen dann wieder verworfen.
> 
> ...



Daher will ich zum schutz einen Anstrich mit Bootslack von außen machen.
Der lack ist zwar etwas teurer aber dafür auch widerstandsfähiger gegen Umwelteinflüsse wie vor allem Nässe/Feuchtigkeit.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Bau den Bürstenfilter auch aus einem IBC, das ist doch tausend mal einfacher


Ich hab doch gar keinen platz für einen weiteren IBC, sonst würde ich es machen. 



Teich4You schrieb:


> Die Bürsten machen keine PVC Folie kaputt übrigens.


Dann nehme ich die Teichfolie.


----------



## Teich4You (28. Aug. 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Daher will ich zum schutz einen Anstrich mit Bootslack von außen machen.
> Der lack ist zwar etwas teurer aber dafür auch widerstandsfähiger gegen Umwelteinflüsse wie vor allem Nässe/Feuchtigkeit.


Ich würde es nicht machen. Punkt.



XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Ich hab doch gar keinen platz für einen weiteren IBC, sonst würde ich es machen.


Wenn ich die Bilder angucke ist da genug Platz neben dem Teich. Warum muss es so komisch angeordnet werden wie auf deiner Zeichnung? 
Ansonsten nimm eben kleinere Behälter.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (28. Aug. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Bilder angucke ist da genug Platz neben dem Teich. Warum muss es so komisch angeordnet werden wie auf deiner Zeichnung?
> Ansonsten nimm eben kleinere Behälter.


Ich könnte noch mehr Platz für den Filter nehmen aber das will ich einfach nicht da ich dann auch nicht den Teich vergrössern brauche. 
Nu läuft das so wie es geplant ist aber ich bin dir dennoch für deine Tipps dankbar.

Und heute ging es dann auch mal weiter ich hab heute die Fläche mit den Platten ausgelegt. 
Der Kreislauf war für 5 std unterbrochen.
        

Hinter den Platten hab ich noch eine reihe hoch gestellt. Da wird nachher noch beton angefüllt damit die Erde vom Wall darüber nicht runter kommt.

Bei den Schiebern habe ich noch Steine gepflastert und die Schieber mit Positiven Gefälle zum Filter gestützt das habe ich auch weiter mit den 2 DN 110 Leitungen gemacht.

Nun habe ich einen Flow wie nie zu vor in den Rohren. 
Das ist echt Klasse.
Mein Skimmer läuft auch ohne Probleme wenn ich den BA Schieber voll auf habe.
Mir lief nun sogar mein Filter über.


----------



## Teich4You (28. Aug. 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Mir lief nun sogar mein Filter über


Habe ich doch schon immer gesagt


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (28. Aug. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Habe ich doch schon immer gesagt


Ich weiss ja das ich mit dem Filter zu knapp an der Wasserkante stehe aber alles hat bisher wunderbar funktioniert.
Uch wusste damals ja nicht das ich die Leitung mit Positivem gefälle verlegen muss.

Nun muss ich halt die Schieber ein wenig drosseln aber wenn der neue Filter steht wird das eh erledigt haben 
Da wird dann 10 nach oben luft gelassen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (31. Aug. 2017)

Schönen guten Abend zusammen,

Nächste Woche wird die Kammer in Auftrag gegeben.
Breite x Länge x Höhe
50cm x 200cm x 80cm
  
Kostenpunkt für das Holz sind 250 Euro plus die Befestigungsmaterialien und das Winkeleisen was drum herum kommt.

Die Kammer wird 10 - 15cm höher stehen sodass die 75mm Schmutzleitung für das Standrohr drunter passt. 
Die Bürsten werden 60 cm lang sein.
Geplant sind 30 Bürsten die dann alle 2 bis 4 Wochen oder sogar länger gereinigt werden.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (2. Sep. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin ja immer mit dem Kopf beim Teichbau solange nichts vollendet ist.
Wie würdet ihr nun die verschraubung der Kammer machen?
Für die Ecken würde ich sogenannte Bettwinkel nehmen.
Interessanten Artikel bei eBay ansehen http://www.ebay.de/itm/361207035435
Und für die anderen seiten Winkelverbinder
Interessanten Artikel bei eBay ansehen http://www.ebay.de/itm/162632557147

Ist halt nur die frage wie viele pro seite oder pro Abstand?


----------



## meinereiner (3. Sep. 2017)

Nicht vergessen, bei der Länge von 200 cm mindestens eine Abspannung auf der Oberseite machen.
Möglicherweise sind sogar zwei nötig.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (3. Sep. 2017)

@meinereiner es soll ja ein Winkeleisen drum herum kommen um zu verhindern das die Kammer ausbeult.
Aber dann mache ich oben auch noch eins herum.

Und was meinst du in welchem abstand sollte ich die Winkelverbinder setzen?


----------



## meinereiner (3. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Andy,

ich weiß jetzt nicht wie und wo du die Winkeleisen hin machen willst, und auch nicht wie stark die sind.
Aber ich denke du gehst auf Nummer sicher, wenn du zwei Abspannungen (wie auch immer) im gleichmäßigen Abstand setzt.
Also bei 200 cm würde ich bei ca. 70 cm und bei 130 cm eine setzen. Am besten auf der beiden Seiten auch noch von unten nach oben mit Winkeleisen und oben dann eine Querstrebe (und unten auch noch einen Unterzug) von einer Seite auf die andere z.B ein Flacheisen. Dann denke ich, sollte das passen.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (7. Sep. 2017)

Hallo @ all...
tja was soll ich sagen...
Die Alternativ behandlung mit dem Salz sodass die Fische abschleimen hat nur zum teil funktioniert.
Nach 10 tagen habe ich einen Abstrich von 2 Fischen genommen und keinerlei __ Parasiten feststellen können.
Nun zeigen sich an 2 Fischen aber schon 2 Weisse hervorstehende Punkte.

Nun will ich nicht jedes x beliebige Produkt gegen Ichthyo einsetzen...
Was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen was auch die Biologie und __ Schnecken in schädigt.

Gruß Andy


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (15. Sep. 2017)

Einen Wunderschönen guten Abend

Heute gab es mehrere Ereignisse
Zum einen hab ich die Siebdruckplatten 
Insgesamt 5 stück vom Hagebau geholt.
Was ein Akt mit dem Rad
Aber mit Gurten kann man ja bekanntlich viel machen.
Hab dann heute noch ne stunde Zeit gehabt und angefangen die Kammer zusammen zu Schrauben. 
      
Morgenfrüh geht's dann soweit wie es geht weiter.... 
Bin mal gespannt wie weit ich komme.

Heute haben wir auch den Herbstcheck machen lassen am Teich.
Soweit alles inordnung, nur ein Paar Kiemenwürmer und vereinzelt Karpfenpocken.... aber sonst alles gut.
Nur haben wir das Problem das das Mittel für die Koi nicht für die Goldis verträglich ist und uns diese Sterben würden.
Und von den Ichthyo ist auch nichts mehr zu sehen also doch alles wunderbar geklappt mit dem Salz


----------



## Alfii147 (15. Sep. 2017)

Gegen __ Würmer, nimmste Praziquantel!

__ Parasiten Weiß
Koi Med Worm Ex
Cyprinocur w
Tripond Wurm

Edit: 
Sehe gerade, Worm EX ist schon ausverkauft, hier wird nun das oben genannte Tripond erwähnt bzw. angeboten.

Cyprinocur ist auch derzeit wieder ausverkauft bei KC.
Gibt es aber noch bei Ebay.


----------



## meinereiner (16. Sep. 2017)

Weil ich's gerade heute morgen im KLAN Koi Magazin gelesen habe.

Ab 1. März 2018 unterliegen alle Präparate mit Praziquantel der Verschreibungspflicht.
Die wird man dann, zumindest in D, dann nicht mehr so ohne weiteres bekommen.

Servus
Robert


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (16. Sep. 2017)

Guten morgen allerseits

Nun hab ich leider vergessen mein Frauchen zu fragen welches Mittel das war was wir nun von der Ärztin empfohlen bekommen haben.

Ja das hab ich auch schon mitbekommen. 
Dann wird das mit den Mitteln so laufen das du immer mit deinem Tierarzt sprechen musst ider ihn kommen lassen musst und dieser dann bestätigen muss das das Mittel benötigt wird.
Zum Behandlungsende muss der Arzt nicht vor Ort sein es reicht auch ein Telefonat.
Aber das wird nun richtig schwierig. 

Heute morgen bin ich 250 schrauben und ein Loch weiter gekommen.
Innen und außen die Winkel angebracht und den Boden sowie die Seiten mit 60mm schrauben direkt verbunden.   

Nächste Woche werden die 6x 110 löcher gebohrt und der Lack aufgebracht.


----------



## Zacky (16. Sep. 2017)

Wie stabil sind die Platten bzw. wie biegsam sind sie? Wenn der Behälter freistehend genutzt wird, würde ich oben auf jeden Fall noch Längsversteifungen einbringen bzw. über die schmale Breite entsprechend Verschraubungen oder Plattenverbindungen einbauen, damit der Behälter mittig nicht zu sehr ausbaucht und ggf. auseinander bricht. - nur so ein Gedanke -


----------



## Alfii147 (16. Sep. 2017)

Flubendazol eventuell ? Schädlich bei Goldfischen ..
Oben hast du nun einige Wurmmittel genannt bekommen, kannst dir ja einen kleinen Vorrat anlegen


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (17. Sep. 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Flubendazol eventuell ? Schädlich bei Goldfischen ..
> Oben hast du nun einige Wurmmittel genannt bekommen, kannst dir ja einen kleinen Vorrat anlegen


Kann ich nicht sagen welches Mittel es sonst
Gewesen wäre, wurde nicht weiter drauf eingegangen. 
Nun sollen wir dieses nehmen.
https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00DI...=72FA8E6R9SJYYXKPNJ3G&dpPl=1&dpID=81AroYJsrnL



Zacky schrieb:


> Wie stabil sind die Platten bzw. wie biegsam sind sie?


Die Platten sind Querverleimt und aus __ Birke.
Dadurch haben sie eine hohe Stabilität und biegen sich nicht so leicht.
Oben kommt noch wie bei einem Aquarium 2 Querstreben hin.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (18. Sep. 2017)

Guten Abend zusammen....
Heute war Frei angesagt also ab in den Garten und das gute Wetter nutzen.

Weiter gings mit der Filterkammer;
-Lochkreise gebohrt
-Flansche eingeklebt
-schnittkanten versiegelt
-Styropor eingelegt
-Folie mittels Kaltschweissen begonnen ein zu schweissen

Normal wollte ich alles heute fertig haben aber hat alles länger gedauert als ich dachte. 
Morgenfrüh die wenn es nicht zu Nass ist die letzte lange seite einschweissen.


----------



## Teich4You (19. Sep. 2017)

Sieht erst mal nicht so schlecht aus! 
Bin gespannt.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (19. Sep. 2017)

Moin moin 
Heute morgen war ich nochmal für 2 std ab der Kammer bei.
Hab das letzte stück Folie eingeschweisst.
Morgen oder Donnerstag werden die restlichen Arbeiten gemacht wie z.B.
-Nähte kontrollieren 
-Nahtversiegelung mit aufgelöster PVC Folie in Quellschweißnittel
-3 Versteifungen oben am Filterrand anbringen eine davon mit 75mm Loch für das Standrohr
-Dichtigkeitstest
-Aufstellung und anschließen der Kammer

Bürsten sind auch bestellt 
30 stück für eine Fläche von 45 x 150 cm

Nur muss ich mal schauen welche Stärke das Gestänge haben muss und was ich an PVC Rohr brauche für den Abstand zwischen den Bürsten.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (19. Sep. 2017)

Ein Klasse Projekt und sicherlich ein guter Koi Filter.
Drücke dir die Daumen das alles so klappt wie du es die vorstellst.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (20. Sep. 2017)

Mahlzeit 

@Teichfreund77 vielen dank auch ich bin sehr gespannt...

Heute hab ich mal nen kleinen Dichtigkeitstest gemacht.
Sieht alles bisher wunderbar aus.
3 von 4 Ecken sind Dicht.
Die eine wird morgen nachgebessert. 
Vei der habe ich den fehler gemacht das ich doe Folie auf die Flansche geschraubt habe.
Das wird morgen nochmal gelöst und dann ein stück auf die fehlstelle geachweisst.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (22. Sep. 2017)

Hallo zusammen
Ich hoffe doch ihr habt auch so geniales Wetter wie wir hier in Hamburg.
Wollte schon die Pumpe um 20% reduzieren.

Ich kann euch sagen der Bürstenfilter steht ist dicht und ist angeschlossen. 
Die fehlstelle war die die ich in vermutung hatte.
Leider steht der Filter nun 15 cm zu hoch.
Das wird entweder noch dieses Jahr gemacht oder nächstes. Mal schauen.
Dieses jahr ist mir eigentlich noch lieber.
Hier die Fotos.
          
Man muss sich wundern was nach einem Tag an Dreck schon zusammen kommt.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (22. Sep. 2017)

Auf den Bildern steht der Filter doch auf Steinen.
Kannst du da nicht noch die 15cm raus hohlen?


----------



## trampelkraut (22. Sep. 2017)

Könnte er, da muss er aber erst noch die Verrohrung darunter abändern.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (22. Sep. 2017)

Wer einen ganzen Teich ausgraben kann.....Schaft auch noch das kleine Rohr


----------



## troll20 (22. Sep. 2017)

Oder hebt den ganzen Teich um die paar cm an


----------



## samorai (22. Sep. 2017)

Simulier es einfach mit dem abgehenden Rohren.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (22. Sep. 2017)

Hallo alle zusammen..  danke für eure Daumen hoch

Das mit der verrohrung ist so gesehen schon geklärt.
Nächste woche wird der Behälter nochmal abgebaut und ich flexe eine Rinne in die Betonplatten. Dann komm ich weit genug runter. Und hab nur 5 bis 7 cm nach oben was auch gewollt ist.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (25. Sep. 2017)

Einen wunderschönen.....

Heute wieder den ganzen Tag im Garten verbracht. 
Wow was eine Arbeit. Und dann auch noch doppelte Arbeit. 
Bin ehrlich froh die erste Etappe des neuen Filters fertig zu haben.
In den nächsten Tagen kommen die Halterungen für die Bürstenstangen dann ist das soweit auch fertig.
Dann noch die Provisorische Abdeckung und dann reicht das erstmal.
Heute hab ich die Rinne für den Bodenablauf auf geflext.
  
Filter wurde wieder aufgestellt ohne Steine darunter.
Nun hab ich 15 cm wieder gewonnen und habe nur ca. 10 cm Luft nach oben im Filter so wie es sein soll.
  
Leitungen konnten nun auch so angeschlossen werden ohne höhenunterschiede.
  
Auch der Anschluss des Bodenablaufes an die ablaufleitung wurde sauber gearbeitet und anschließend die Rinne mit Zement verschlossen.
    
  
Ich kann sagen gut gelungen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (3. Okt. 2017)

Update Bürstenfilter;

Meine Wandhaken für die Bürstenhalterung sind gekommen und habe nun die Bürsten richtig montiert.
30 Bürsten verteilt auf 9 Reihen.
3 Reihen sind mit 4 Bürsten die restlichen mit 3 Stück. 
        
Der Filter wurde in Schwarz gestrichen.
  
Soll nun jetzt nicht eingebildet klingen aber ich finde der Filter sieht so gar nicht nach Amateur aus.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (14. Okt. 2017)

Moin moin

Gestern kam meine Styrodur Lieferung für den bürstenfilter um den Deckel zu bauen.
Hier mal ein Bild.
Stärke sind 2 cm
  
Die zwischenräume die geblieben sind werden noch mit Silikon ausgespritzt.
Und dann ist meine überlegung da ich noch vom Schiffsmodellbau glasfasergewebe und epoxy Harz über habe damit eine stabile Ausenhaut auf den Deckel zu machen.


----------



## troll20 (14. Okt. 2017)

Probier mal den glasfaserkleber am Styrodur aus, nicht das sich dieses auflöst


----------



## supmo1969 (15. Okt. 2017)

Epoxy greift kein Styrodur an, da es keine Lösungsmittel enthält.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (15. Okt. 2017)

Ich bin mir auch zu 95% sicher das da nicht's passiert sber Montag wird der Test gemacht auf einem kleinen reststück.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (21. Nov. 2017)

Den Rest mit dem Epoxidharz und Styrodur habe ich noch nicht gemacht. 
Habe die ganze Zeit den Keller voll gehabt mit Autoteilen.
Hab heute aufgeräumt und hoffe die Zeit bald zu finden.

Dafür habe ich schon mit dem Einbau vom Filter begonnen.
Ich könnte es einfach nicht abwarten und habe den ersten IBC angeschlossen.
Erst hatte ich noch eine Undichtigkeit im unteren Flansch was ich heute beseitigt habe.
  
Der Durchlauf zum 2ten IBC soll so aussehen.
  
Den linken Durchlauf habe ich schon gemacht und damit bin ich an den Filter gegangen.
  
Den schmutzablauf vom ersten IBC habe ich auch angeschlossen. 
Erst wollte ich es mit einem Anschluss für 50mm Rohre machen, habe es dann aber mit einer Gummimuffe gemacht was auch günstiger ist.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (10. Dez. 2017)

Leise rieselt der Schnee auch in Hamburg. 
Nun ist er doch schneller gekommen als man dachte. 
  
Ich wünsche noch einen schönen 2 Advent.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (14. Feb. 2018)

Hallo an alle,
Ich hab meinen Resturlaub sinnvoll nützen können und hab die 2 Filtertonnen vom ersten Filter abgebaut und den 2 IBC Container eingebaut.
Die alten Matten in den ersten IBC.
Werden aber noch ersetzt mit neuen die richtig zugeschnitten sind.
Und das __ Hel-x in den 2 IBC.
Dort sind 50 liter drin und kommen zu Mitte des Jahres nochmal 400 liter zu.
         
Die Siebrohre hab ich aus Laubschutzgitter gemacht.
Diese kommen in die Hel-x Kammer unten an den einläufen. 

   
Die Hel-x Kammer habe ich nach diesem Beispiel aufgebaut.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (22. Feb. 2018)

Kleines Update zum Teichfilter,
  
Der Sicherungskasten für den Garten und Teich ist soweit fertig.
Alle Verbraucher sind soweit einzeln mit einer Sicherung abgesichert.
Die Sicherung für die UVC bekommt noch einen Betriebsstundenzähler damit ich die Stunden im Blick habe.
Hab heute noch einen Stromzähler installiert so weiß ich was an Strom vom Garten her verbraucht wird.

Hab noch einen nagelneu liegen bei Bedarf.
  
Der Filter wurde auch verkleidet.
Erst oben das Gestell angebracht und dann rundherum das Holz angebracht.
    
Um an die 50mm schmutzablässe ran zu kommen habe ich nur die 2 äußeren unteren Platten fest geschraubt. 
  
Die Belüftungsleitung habe ich soweit zugesagt, angepasst und zusammen gesteckt. 
     
Angedacht sind 7 luftverteilungen.
  
Sofern meine absperrhähne aus China da sind wird diese in Betrieb genommen.
3 bei den Japanmatten und 2 bei dem __ Hel-x.
Die anderen 2 ganz links sind für den Teich draußen gedacht zur Belüftung.


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Feb. 2018)

Was für einen Auslösestrom hat der FI?

0,5 A ? Wäre kein Personenschutz.
Kann tödlich enden....

Da bitte 0,03 A oder 0,01A.

Ich hoffe, das alles ordentlich geklemmt wurde...
Kannst gerne vom Innenleben der Verteilung mal ein Bild reinsetzen, falls Du nicht sicher bist.


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Feb. 2018)

Die von Dir Verwendeten Sicherungen sind Oldtimer.....30 Jahre....

Besser B 16 Charakteristik und neu.

Die Dinger kosten weniger als eine Currywurst und retten Leben.....

Nimm mal nen 100er in die Hand...
80 € für E Material 
Elektroradar.de

und einen 20er für den Kasten  Bier .....den der Kumpel mit entsprechender Ausbildung bekommt.

Sei mir bitte nicht böse....würdest Du in meiner Nähe wohnen....wäre das auch ohne Kasten Bier erledigt.

Welchen Querschnitt und Phasen in welcher Länge hat die Zuleitung zu dieser Unterverteilung und wie ist diese wiederum abgesichert?


----------



## ThorstenC (23. Feb. 2018)

Noch eins
..sorry

Der 0,5 A FI ist 4polig...
Dein Wechselstromzähler 1 polig...

Wenn Du den 4 poligen FI nur mit 1 Phase betreibst....ist auch das ggf.  nicht zulässig.

Dann löst der nicht mal bei 0,5 A Fehlerstrom aus...


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (23. Feb. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Was für einen Auslösestrom hat der FI?
> 
> 0,5 A ? Wäre kein Personenschutz.
> Kann tödlich enden....


Ja ist 0,5A.
Aber da sollte doch dann der FI in der Wohnung auslösen.

Hier die verkabelung.
Bin mir zwar sicher aber hab nichts zu verstecken. 
  


ThorstenC schrieb:


> Nimm mal nen 100er in die Hand...
> 80 € für E Material
> Elektroradar.de


Das würde dann so aussehen.
        


ThorstenC schrieb:


> Sei mir bitte nicht böse....würdest Du in meiner Nähe wohnen....wäre das auch ohne Kasten Bier erledigt.


Warum soll ich dir böse sein, sehe ich keinen Grund für.


ThorstenC schrieb:


> Welchen Querschnitt und Phasen in welcher Länge hat die Zuleitung zu dieser Unterverteilung und wie ist diese wiederum abgesichert?


Zuleitung vom Garten ist ein 3 Adriges Erdkabel mit 1,5mm und geht dann an die Sicherung vom Wohnzimmer da es nicht anders realisierbar war ohne grösseren Baulichen Aufwand.
Im Wohnzimmer haben wir keine Starken Verbraucher. 


ThorstenC schrieb:


> Der 0,5 A FI ist 4polig...
> Dein Wechselstromzähler 1 polig...
> 
> Wenn Du den 4 poligen FI nur mit 1 Phase betreibst....ist auch das ggf. nicht zulässig.
> ...



Ok das wusste ich nicht das würde ich dann mit dem 1 Phasen FI austauschen.


----------



## krallowa (23. Feb. 2018)

Hallo Andy,
bitte beachte das bei jeder Art von Sicherung die ankommenden Adern immer von unten kommen sollten.
Bedeutet in deinem Fall die Adern vom FI nach unten auf die Automaten führen.
Ist nur gut gemeint, denn wenn du den FI abschaltest hast du nur noch *unten* am FI spannungsführende Leitungen und kannst danach und oberhalb vom FI gefahrlos arbeiten.
Lässt du aber den FI eingeschaltet und schaltest die Sicherungsautomaten ab, hast du immer noch *oben* die spannungsführende Leitung vom FI auf den Sicherungsautomaten.
So kommt man schnell durcheinander und daher ist *immer oben* spannungsfrei zu halten, wenn die entsprechende Sicherung abgeschaltet ist.

Unten rein, oben raus ;-)



XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


>


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (23. Feb. 2018)

Danke für den Hinweis. Ich werde es ändern wenn die Neuen Automaten und FI installiert werden.


----------



## DbSam (23. Feb. 2018)

Hallo,


krallowa schrieb:


> So kommt man schnell durcheinander und daher ist *immer oben* spannungsfrei zu halten, wenn die entsprechende Sicherung abgeschaltet ist.
> Unten rein, oben raus ;-)


Bitte, bitte verteile solche Arten von 'Regeln' nicht ohne deren Ausnahmen, denn das sieht natürlich z.Bsp. beim FI ganz anders aus. Da geht es oben rein und unten raus auf die Phasenschiene.
Also man sollte schon ganz genau wissen, was man tut und wohin man greift.
Es ist auch besser, wenn man eher die Ausnahmen anstelle der Regeln kennt. (Wobei man dann davon ausgehen kann, dass auch der zweite Punkt erfüllt sein sollte.)


Ansonsten empfehle ich für die 'Heimbastler' dann doch eher Teile wie die QuickConnect-Technik von Hager. Geht einfacher, schneller und man ist durch den gleichbleibenden Druck auf den Leiter auf die Dauer gesehen sogar noch etwas sicherer unterwegs. So sehr viel teurer sind diese Geräte auch nicht, der geringe Aufpreis lohnt sich aber.
Wen es interessiert, hier Links zu Produkten und deren Bestellnummer:
Leitungsschutzschalter, FI inkl. Leitungsschutzsschalter oder  nur FI, Phasenschiene einpolig, deren Endkappen,  
(Hinweis:  Diese Bauteile gibt es bei anderen Anbietern zu handelsüblichen Preisen.)

Noch ein paar Gedanken:
Man liest hier und da immer wieder, das manche Leute einfach für jede Steckdose einen eigenen Leitungsschutzschalter installieren. Einfach mit der Begründung, dass bei Auslösung eines Schutzschalters die restliche Technik weiterläuft.
Ist das eine gute Idee, oder eher doch nicht?
So einfach ist es halt nicht. Man muss sich schon überlegen welche Folge ein Ausfall eines Gerätes hat. Zum Beispiel ist es wenig sinnvoll, wenn nach dem Ausfall der Umwälzpumpe der Trommelfilter inkl. Spülpumpe und die UV-Lampe weiter betrieben werden. Diese sollten sich ebenfalls abschalten. Also sollte man den Betrieb der Umwälzpumpe überwachen und entsprechend reagieren, oder der Einfachheit halber alle an eine Sicherung hängen ...
Diese Liste lässt sich fortsetzen ...

Und dann könnte ich noch schreiben, dass  ...
Aber dazu habe ich zum Glück keine Zeit. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## ThorstenC (23. Feb. 2018)

Hol Dir unbedingt professionelle Hilfe.

1. Das Zuleitungskabel ist zu dünn für eine Unterverteilung. Es kann durchaus passieren, das bei entsprechenden Verbrauchern an der UV  das Kabel zur UV abbrennt......und der Rest auch...
Ich habe in einigen ausgebrannten Wohnungen gestanden. ...oft wegen mangelhafter Elektroanlage

Bitte direkt an der Hausverteilung mit dem passenden Kabel ran und extra absichern.

2. FI und Sicherungen oder LS müssen immer so ausgesucht werden,  das bei einem Störfall der FI oder LS der UV auslöst.
Selektiv

Z.B. Kabel zur UV mit FI 0,3 A und LS B 32A abgesichert und in der UV FI mit 0,1A und LS B10

3. Selbst die Sicherungen sind falsch herum angeklemmt

Einspeisung bei FI gibt es je nach FI Hersteller und Typ Varianten von oben oder unten. Sieht man am Schaltplan des FI..Packzettel

Verteilung vom FI zu den Sicherungen mit passenden Querschnitt...Kabellitze mit Aderendhülsen..

Unten an den Sicherungen per Kammschiene
...die hat 16mm2...
An den Enden der Kammschiene gehören Kappen rauf.


----------



## DbSam (23. Feb. 2018)

Hihi, Torsten,

das ganze jetzt noch einmal geordnet, bitte. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Michael H (23. Feb. 2018)

Hallo
Verbleiben wir doch mal so , das er sich am besten jemand sucht der ein wenig Ahnung hat von der Materie.
Jeder kennt doch einen der jemand kennt , usw .....
Und gut ist .....


----------



## DbSam (23. Feb. 2018)

Naja, wenn ich das so sehe, dann sollte er sich doch einen richtigen Elektriker holen, diesem alles zeigen und zwar schon ab der Hausverteilung.
Soll heißen, schon das Erdkabel ist eigentlich zu dünn. Für Pumpe, UV-Lampe, etc. ist es ausreichend, für den zusätzlichen Betrieb einer Heizung nicht. So wie es im Moment installiert ist, kann es mal im WoZi finster werden.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (23. Feb. 2018)

Danke für die ganzen Hinweise. 

Ich habe nie vor eine Heizung im Teich zu installieren wenn dann würde ich das über das Dach mit ner Poolheizung machen. 
Bis 3 KWh sollten bei dem Kabel kein Problem sein.
Selbst wenn ich nun mit 2 Pumpen a 155w, UVC 40w, 2 Luftpumpen V60 35w rechne bin ich bei max Leistung von 420 Watt. Das ist nicht mal ein Drittel.
So im Wohnzimmer laufen permanent max 300 Watt sind wir bei 720 Watt.
Da hab ich doch genug Reserve oder nicht?
Die unterverteilung wird noch separat zum Hauptsicherungskasten gezogen.


----------



## DbSam (24. Feb. 2018)

Hallo Andy,

wie oben geschrieben:
Das Kabel geht schon, wenn es ab der Hausinstallation ordentlich abgesichert nach draußen geht. Größere Verbraucher sind dann später halt nicht drin.
Im Normalfall sollte man in einen offenen Graben gleich ein Kabel mehr mit hinein legen oder nimmt ein 5 poliges oder ...

Zieh Dir bitte trotzdem mal einen Elektriker zurate. Der soll Dir das Kabel in der Hausverteilung ordentlich mit FI und Schutzschalter installieren. Wenn kein Platz mehr drin ist, dann halt einen Minischrank daneben. Da stimmt dann wenigstens die Grundlage und Du bist draußen relativ sicher unterwegs. Und wenn der Elektriker dann schon einmal da ist, dann kannst Du von ihm auch gleich die weiteren benötigten Teile kaufen. Du hast alles aus einer Hand und einen Ansprechpartner.

Deine Gedanken, das Gartenhaus und den Teich an das Wohnzimmer zu hängen, die sind Murks. Schon vom Grundsatz her, das muss man gar nicht weiter erläutern. 
Diese Grundsatzdiskussion hatte ich mir im vorletzten Posting extra verkniffen:


DbSam schrieb:


> Und dann könnte ich noch schreiben, dass ...
> Aber dazu habe ich zum Glück keine Zeit.




Gruß Carsten


----------



## Teichfreund77 (24. Feb. 2018)

Wenn man das sieht und liest muss ich immer an die 80er denken was wurde da an der Elektrik rumgefummelt weil jeder es selber machen wollte.
Da du nur ein 3 x 1,5m² von Haus in dein Gartenhäuschen verlegt hast solltest du dieses im Haus mit Max 10A B Absichern, da haben sich auch die Regeln geändert.
Die Länge der Zuleitung ist auch nicht ganz unwichtig, habe schon das eine oder andere mal erlebt das der FI, geschweige der Leitungsschutzschalter nicht auslöst, weil die Leitung zu lang war. (Spannungsverlust)
Ich würde nicht an der Elektrik sparen und diese bei Zeiten mal erneuern, die eingebauten Automaten sind sehr gut (Arbeite beim Hersteller), aber leider veraltet.
Es gibt auch Steckdosen FI Schalter die Leben retten.

Finde es schön wie du deine Ideen zum Filter und Teich Projekt umgesetzt hast.

Falls du die Leitung im Garten erneuerst würde ich eine 5 adrige Leitung nehmen und dann auch 2,5m² und dann die Belüftung auf eine eigene Sicherung/FI.


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Feb. 2018)

Ratschläge zu den Querschnitten von Leitungen,  die zu einer Unterverteilung gehen,  kann man nur geben, wenn man die Leitungslänge und die Verhältnisse vor Ort kennt...

Bei mir gehen als Beispiel 5 x 6mm2 aus dem Keller raus zur UV im Schuppen am Teich.
Und das Kabel ist in der Hauptverteilung mit FI und LS abgesichert.

In der UV ebenso passende FI mit Auslösestrom 0,1 A und LS,  die bei einem Defekt eines Gerätes zuerst dort in der UV auslösen.

Eine Heizung habe ich dort auch nicht...

1,5mm2 Kabel habe ich schon rauchen sehen, weil plötzlich ein Trennschleifer angesteckert war...


----------



## Michael H (24. Feb. 2018)

Morsche

Ich sehe / lese ihr dürft immer noch nicht raus in den Garten zum Spielen.
Denke mal er hat es nun verstanden, und braucht es nicht noch mal zum 34 mal erklärt zu bekommen...


----------



## Teich4You (24. Feb. 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> Morsche
> 
> Ich sehe / lese ihr dürft immer noch nicht raus in den Garten zum Spielen.
> Denke mal er hat es nun verstanden, und braucht es nicht noch mal zum 34 mal erklärt zu bekommen...


Kenne ich irgendwo her.


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Feb. 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> So im Wohnzimmer laufen permanent max 300 Watt sind wir bei 720 Watt.
> Da hab ich doch genug Reserve oder nicht?


 Das hatte ich als Frage verstanden. Sorry.

Florian,  Du hast es ja richtig gemacht und Dir bei der E- Installation helfen lassen.
Wie dick war bei Dir das Anschlusskabel zur UV?

Die Idee mit 3 Phasen hin zur UV und dann jede Phase mit einem einzelnen FI abzusichern ist gut.
Redundanz
Pumpen und Belüftung clever auf die drei Phasen aufteilen.....

Erdkabel mit 5 x 6mm2 hat 18mm Aussendurchmesser. Das bekommt man noch gut verlegt und auch dafür passende Steinbohrer...

Letztendlich sind hier einige sehr detailliert im Versuch etwas zum Guten erklären.
Wir lassen eben keinen zurück.


----------



## DbSam (24. Feb. 2018)

Hallo,



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Du hast es ja richtig gemacht und Dir bei der E- Installation helfen lassen.


*hust*


Gruß Carsten


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (25. Feb. 2018)

Ich bin noch immer dran die beste Lösung zu finden.
Aber erst einmal ein paar daten;
Leitung mit angeschlossen am Wohnzimmer LS auch abgesichert mit FI.
Mit Mantelleitung 3x1,5 5m zur Verteilerdose an der Ausenwand drausen.
Da drin sind angeschlossen:
-Gartenbeleuchtung 4x 14 Watt Energiesparlampen mit Erdkabel 3x1,5 20m
-Erdkabel 3x1,5 25m zum Gartenhaus.
Das würde ich mit einer UV ändern.
LS 6A für Gartenbeleuchtung 
LS 10A für Gartenhaus
Oder anderer Vorschlag?

Die andere UV wird auch umgebaut.
Mache alles fertig und lasse es vom Elektiker abnehmen.
Alle Bauteile kommen dann von ABB.
2LS für 2 Pumpen
1LS für Luftpumpe und UVC 
1LS für die Außensteckdose
1LS für Steckdose innen mit Licht

Die Zuleitung für den Garten muss ich wirklich schauen wie ich das mache.
Von draußen bis zum Flur kein Problem da geh ich an der Fussleiste lang aber ich Flur muss ich auf die andere Seite.
So die Decke ist abgehängt und ich weiß nicht was unter der abhängung ist.
Im Sommer kommt aber auf jedenfall wenn die Wasserleitung gelegt wird ein 5x6mm Kabel.
Dann hab ich auf Ewigkeit Ruhe.


----------



## DbSam (25. Feb. 2018)

Hallo Andy,


XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Die andere UV wird auch umgebaut.
> Mache alles fertig und lasse es vom Elektiker abnehmen.


Gut.
Vielleicht hast Du es schon so gedacht aber nicht geschrieben:
Bespreche Deinen groben Plan *vorher *mit dem Elektriker. Dieser soll sich die Gegebenheiten* vor Ort* anschauen und Dir die nötigen Hinweise geben.
Erst *danach *das Material bestellen ...

So jedenfalls bin ich bei meinen Um-/Neubau vorgegangen.

Tipps aus dem Forum sind sicher hilfreich, aber niemand kennt die Vorraussetzung bei Deiner Baustelle genau. 


Nochmal der Tipp:
Wer sich einmal eine solche Arbeit macht, der kann/sollte in den Graben gleich noch ein Leerrohr für zukünftige Ideen/Wünsche/Notwendigkeiten mit hinein legen.
Vielleicht ist diese Mehrausgabe manchmal nicht nötig, aber vielleicht kann diese Mehrausgabe auch manchmal viel Geld und Arbeit sparen. Wer weiß das schon vorher ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (25. Feb. 2018)

Was das Leerrohr angeht muss ich wirklich schauen da das Gelände abschüssig ist und mit einer Treppe zum tieferliegenden Gelände von 60cm unterbrochen ist. 
Die Mehraussage soll nicht mehr nötig sein da wenn das neue Kabel und die Wasserleitung kommen soll Ruhe sein.
Ich will dieses Jahr alles Fertig haben. Habe langsam keine Lust mehr auf eine Gartenbaustelle.
Immer ist der Rasen kaputt gelaufen.
Da werden dann auch schöne Polygonalplatten oder Sandstein Platten als Weg gelegt aber nur vereinzelt kein Voll Weg.


----------



## DbSam (25. Feb. 2018)

Den Hinweis mit dem Leerrohr kannst Du sehr gern ignorieren, der ist mehr nur nebenbei.
Den Tipp mit dem Elektrikertermin vorher halte ich aber weiterhin zwingend nötig.



XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Habe langsam keine Lust mehr auf eine Gartenbaustelle.


Kann ich sehr gut verstehen und Dir nachfühlen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Feb. 2018)

Eine sehr gute und auch preiswerte Leerrohrvariante ist KG110- Abwasserrohr.
Ab und zu ein paar "Abzweige" nach oben mit Muffenstopfen drauf- da kann man dann von oben nachhelfen beim Kabeldurchziehen.
An Kreuzungspunkten habe ich KG400 mit Deckel verbaut.
Da passte manchmal neben dem Kabelleerrohr der Abwasserabzweig auch noch mit rein.

Den "Absatz" an Deiner Treppe kann man ebenfalls mit dem Leerrohr aus der waagerechten per 45° Abzweig nach unten (oben wieder Deckel drauf) und unten 2 x 45° Bögen überwinden.

Mein "Erdkabel" liegt in so einem KG110 vom Keller aus bis zum "Schuppen" mit der UV.
Gleichzeitig mit dem ersten Kabel habe ich eine Schnur eingezogen- macht sich beim nächsten Kabel einfacher dann.

Das habe ich immer parallel mit dem Abwasserrohr eingebuddelt und auch gleich weiter längst durch den ganzen Garten gezogen. Bei den Abwasserrohen habe ich ebenfalls Abzweige dran.

Nie wieder buddeln- erledigt. Egal was Mann oder eher Frau für "Gartenilluminationen" irgendwann haben möchten.

Ich habe "damals" vor 20 Jahren bereits diverse Leerrohre aus dem Keller raus verlegt. War zwar nur graues Elektrikerrohr FKPU, aber Heutzutage hätte ich keine Chance mehr irgendwie mit den Kabeln sinnvoll aus dem Keller rauszukommen.
Da ist überall schon Terrasse oder Teich im Weg.

Falls ich mal einen Futterautomaten benötige liegt ein Panzerwellrohr vom KG110 auch schon an der Terrasse für ein 24V Kabel.

Es freut mich, daß Du Dir von einem Elektriker vor Ort helfen lässt!


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Feb. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Eine sehr gute und auch preiswerte Leerrohrvariante ist KG110- Abwasserrohr.


Ein DN 100 Flex-Leerrohr ist im Baustoffhandel billiger. Vor dem Verlegen einen Wollfaden mit halb aufgeblasenen Luftbalon da mit einem Laubbläser durch blasen klappt zumeist auch.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (2. März 2018)

Die letzten Tage mit dem Frost hatten es richtig heftig in sich.
Erst fehlten 5 cm Wasser dann 10 cm...
Am nächsten Tag waren es dann 20 cm und Eis im Filter.
   
Nun heute Abend bin ich richtig erschrocken. Schaue an den Teich und sehe überall Eis am Teich und höre die Pumpe im Gartenhaus.
Der IBC war fast vollständig leer und der Skimmer zu gefroren.
20 liter heißes Wasser geholt und den Skimmer frei gemacht.
Diesen habe ich dann abgezogen.
So hab ich zumindest einen minimalen Durchlauf bis morgenfrüh bis ich den Teich auffüllen kann wenn es die Leitung zulässt. Ansonsten durch die Wohnung. Dann wird's halt teurer.
     

Für den neuen Winter wird das so laufen das der Skimmer abgezogen wird und da dann ein KG 110 muffen stutzen mit Löchern hin kommt. Natürlich ohne Dichtung bevor ich den da nicht wieder runter bekomme.


----------



## Teich4You (2. März 2018)

Für den nächsten Winter solltest du über eine Abdeckung und bessere Isolierung nachdenken.
Immerhin willst du doch Neu-/Umbauen, oder?


----------



## Teichfreund77 (2. März 2018)

Um so viel Ecken kann man gar nicht Denken, aber die Idee mit dem Stutzen finde ich gut.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (2. März 2018)

Guten Morgen allerseits,
  
Das ist übervoll.
Alles auf die bestehende Eisplatte gelaufen.
Wollte heute morgen mit dem Schlauch den Teich auffüllen.
Tja Fehlanzeige.
Da muss wohl irgendwo ein kleines Stück noch im Schlauch gefroren gewesen sein und dann war's das.
Obwohl ich ihn entleert habe.
So habe ich dann ungefähr 150 l warmes Wasser von drinnen mit einem 15 l Eimer geschleppt.
Nun habe ich den IBC mit dem __ hel-x 1/3 gefüllt und das System kann weiter laufen.

Zusätzlich läuft ein 350 Watt Heizstab zur Probe.
Den Fischen geht es denke ich gut.
Habe durch ein kleines Loch Bewegung  sehen können.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Für den nächsten Winter solltest du über eine Abdeckung und bessere Isolierung nachdenken.
> Immerhin willst du doch Neu-/Umbauen, oder?


Ja es soll noch der Umbau stattfinden auf ca 20 -22m3.
Über eine Abdeckung wird aufjedenfall nachgedacht Und die Isolation ist da auch keine Frage mehr nur weiß ich nicht ob ich das dieses Jahr vom Budget schaffe.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (2. März 2018)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Um so viel Ecken kann man gar nicht Denken, aber die Idee mit dem Stutzen finde ich gut.


So benötige ich keinen Mittelflächenabzug.


----------



## samorai (2. März 2018)

Klingt Spannend!


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (4. März 2018)

Nach über einer Woche hab ich heute endlich mal frei und die Temperaturen haben es zugelassen das ich den Außenwasserhahn wieder nutzen konnte. 
Erstmal hat das Aquarium einen Scheibenputz und Wasserwechsel bekommen.
  
Danach kam der Teich dran.
Dort habe ich das fehlende Wasser zu 70% aufgefüllt.
Der Rest ergibt sich aus dem Tauenden Eis.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (7. März 2018)

Da ich einen Deckel auf die Filter legen will muss ich den Übergang von IBC und Holzrahmen verbinden das sich keine Feuchtigkeit und Schimmel am Holz bildet.
    
Das ganze soll mit Teichfolie erfolgen. 
Nun ist die Frage was ich an den IBC nehme zum befestigen. 
Ich habe an lochband ummantelt gedacht. 
Wäre das eine Option?


----------



## Teich4You (8. März 2018)

Du machst daraus wieder eine Wissenschaft.
Bau einen Rahmen und tecker die Folie dran.
Das Ganze soll ja nicht Luftdicht werden.
Du brauchst einen Gasaustausch.

Wie funktionieren blos die ganzen Filterabdeckungen aus Holz draußen am Teich?


----------



## DbSam (8. März 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wie funktionieren blos die ganzen Filterabdeckungen aus Holz draußen am Teich?


Anders als in einem Haus


----------



## Teich4You (8. März 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Anders als in einem Haus


Dann kann er es genau so gut offen lassen. 
Oder ein Wellblech oder sonstwas drüber legen. 
Doppelstegplatte zB.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (8. März 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Bau einen Rahmen und tecker die Folie dran.


Der Rahmen ist doch schon vorhanden. 


Teich4You schrieb:


> Das Ganze soll ja nicht Luftdicht werden.
> Du brauchst einen Gasaustausch.


Doch soll es.
Denn dadurch das belüftet wird entsteht viel Luftfeuchtigkeit. 
Das mit dem Gasaustausch hab ich schon lange berücksichtigt mit einem 50iger folienflansch oder halb der Wasseroberfläche durch beide IBC nach draußen. 
Dann kann ich luftdicht und muss ich luftdicht abschließen da mir sonst das Holz im Gartenhaus schimmelt.


----------



## ThorstenC (8. März 2018)

Es kann durchaus clever sein, warme feuchte Luft von kalten Wänden fernzuhalten.
Insbesondere Grobspan- OSB- Platten mögen daran kondensierende Feuchtigkeit überhaupt nicht.

Einer der Gründe, warum ich meine draußen liegende Biokammer oben mit einer EPDM- Folie dicht gemacht habe, um die darüberliegende OSB Platten der Deckel zu schützen.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/luftheberbau-dn200-membramplatte-airlift-länge-2m.44737/page-20

Konjunktiv hilft nicht weiter, aber:

Wenn man an den IBC den Rand oben um die Ecke stehen läßt, kann man ggf. Folie besser dort befestigen.

In die Biokammern eingebrachte Luft sollte natürlich irgendwohin gezielt entweichen können (raus aus der Hütte), wenn man da den "Deckel" richtig dicht macht.
So ein Flansch oben seitlich raus ist ein gute Idee!

Irgendein Deckel oben drauf, der zu dem Rand der IBC eine breiten Schaumdichtstreifen hat.


----------



## Teich4You (8. März 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Das Ganze soll ja nicht Luftdicht werden.
> Du brauchst einen Gasaustausch.


Das war keine Frage sondern eine Aussage.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> In die Biokammern eingebrachte Luft sollte natürlich irgendwohin gezielt entweichen können (raus aus der Hütte), wenn man da den "Deckel" richtig dicht macht.


Hier wird nochmal darauf hingewiesen.


----------



## DbSam (8. März 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Ich habe an lochband ummantelt gedacht.
> Wäre das eine Option?


Ja, sicherlich würde das irgendwie gehen ...
Macht aber auch unheimlich viel Arbeit, da man zum Verschrauben der Muttern von außen schlecht rankommt. Oder Du entfernst für diesen Arbeitsschritt nochmal die umlaufenden Holzleisten. Etwas schneller würde es mit Edelstahlschrauben mit Sägen- oder Blechschraubengewinde gehen.
Rein vom Bild her gesehen, müsstest Du noch einen Steg von der hinteren zur vorderen Wand zwischen beide IBC setzen.

Ein anderer Weg wäre, wenn man die jeweiligen IBC mit jeweils einem Plastedeckel versieht. An die Unterseite der Deckel eine umlaufende, innenliegende Abtropfkante und je nach Materialstärke des Deckels Stabilisierungsstege aufkleben/anschrauben/je nach Material.
(Du kannst in Dich in Deiner Gegend mal umschauen. Oft gibt es irgendwo alte Werbeträger o.ä., welche sich zu einem solchen Deckel preiswert umfunktionieren lassen. Die Option 'kaufen' hat man immer noch.)
Oder ...


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Ist schon richtig gedacht: Luftdicht zur Hütte, Gasaustausch nach draußen ...


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (10. März 2018)

Die Idee mit dem Plastikdeckdl ist gut nur doof das die Vorderwand an dem Rahmen mit dran hängt.
D.h. ich werde die Sache mit Teichfolie abdichten.
Lochband mit 3,5x16 schrauben durch die IBC Wände. 
Zwischen Folie und IBC kommt noch MS Polymer Dichtmasse.
Aber bevor das kommt, kommt erstmal Sonntag das Dach dran aber dazu mehr im Gartenhaus Thread. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/gartenhaus-2017.47156/page-9


----------



## samorai (10. März 2018)

Andere Idee für einen Deckel/ Abdeckung; 
Holz-Platte in der Mitte ein Stück Styrodur  fixieren und Teich Folie rüber ziehen/ spannen.
So ist der Abtropfpunkt in der Mitte .


----------



## troll20 (10. März 2018)

Hast du noch den alten Deckel, welchen du abgesägt hast?
Wenn ja Kopfüber wieder einlegen.....


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (10. März 2018)

Die Idee von @samorai finde ich sehr gut. Die Holzplatte sollte eh mit Teichfolie gespannt werden.
@troll20 Die Deckel hab ich nicht mehr.
Die waren eh versägt.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (11. März 2018)

Hab mich mal an die Deckel vom Bürstenfilter gemacht und mit Epoxyid Harz und Matte überzogen. 
Für einen Deckel hat's komplett gereicht, für den 2ten leider nicht.
 
Nun wird neu bestellt sodass ich den 2 ten Deckel fertig machen kann.
Wenn dieser dann auch ausgehärtet ist, werden beide noch einmal satt mit der Rolle geharzt.
Danach kommt Schwarzer Lack drüber.


----------



## troll20 (12. März 2018)

Darf man nach den Kosten für so einen Deckel fragen?
Also Material und Zeit


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (12. März 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Darf man nach den Kosten für so einen Deckel fragen?
> Also Material und Zeit


Styrodur 20mm 2 m2 20€ bei Ebay.
Epoxid Harz kosten für 1,75 kg 25€ wo du Max 500 Gramm brauchen wirst also für meine Grösse.
Die Glasfasermatte kostet 10€ sind aber auch 5 m2. 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/381337964360

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/150717615343

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/292478931485


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (7. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Leute, 
Ein wenig Zeit ist vergangen aber ich bin nicht untätig gewesen... nur zu faul zum Berichten 

Die Belüftung ist soweit fertig und im Betrieb.
Läuft gut mit den schiebern aus China.
Ich muss noch eine grosse belüfter platte besorgen für das __ Hel-x und dann ist gut.
Im Laufe des Umbau werden noch 2 Leitungen von den 10mm luftschlauch nach draußen gelegt für die Belüftung.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (8. Apr. 2018)

Einen schönen Sonntag Abend an alle Leser,
Die Elektrik läuft nun auch auf dem neusten Stand. 
  
Keine wilde Abzweigdose mit Steckdose mehr.
  
Ordentliche unterverteilung mit 4 Sicherungsautomaten.
Auch im Gartenhaus ist alles auf dem neusten Stand.
Nur das abklemmen von unten nach oben konnte nicht realisiert werden da die Adern zu kurz sind.
Was noch kommt ist eine Sammelschiene anstelle der Drähte.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (8. Apr. 2018)

Sehr schön geworden.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (9. Apr. 2018)

Des weiteren ging es an dem Mattenfilter weiter.
Die Bodenroste sind aus Kunststoff und kommen aus dem Geflügelnisst Bereich.
Diese wurden untereinander verhackt und mit ein paar Natursteinen beschwert.
  
Die Matten aus dem Tonnenfilter hab ich nun einigermaßen so verbaut das sie Wirkung erzielen.
  
Leider ist das Geld noch nicht da für neue Matten und so muss ich nun diese noch laufen lassen.
Am Bürstenfilter hab ich auch was geändert sodass wenn ich die IBC ablassen muss nicht auch der Bürstenfilter leer läuft. 
      
Und da ich noch was von dem Rinnengitter über habe habe ich nun auch Beine Blätter oder anderen Kram mehr in den IBC.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (11. Apr. 2018)

Die Temperaturen steigen, 
Der Teich erweckt zum Leben.
__ Frösche und __ Kröten sind auch schon da.
Den Koi und den Shubis geht es konditionsmässig allen gut. 
Ein wenig Pilz ist bei den Fischen zu sehen aber dies wird am Sonntag erstmals mit einer aufeinander folgenden Salzbehandlung behandelt.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (14. Apr. 2018)

Da es in nächster Zeit nicht viel am Teich und Teichumbau zu machen gibt da nun das Geld für das Filtermaterial rein kommen muss hab ich da mal ne andere Frage.
Hier auf den Bildern zu sehen ist die Rückleitung zum Teich.
Da soll später auch noch eine 2 lang gehen für den um/Anbau vom Teich.
    
Nun will ich dahinten alles zu haben am Zaun und die Leitung sowie den Filter dämmen und eine Art Filterkeller machen wenn die Teichmauer da steht wo noch die Grasnarbe zu sehen ist.
Das ganze soll mit 21mm Siebdruckplatten gemacht werden und innen mit Styropor oder perlite Dämmung als schüttung. 
Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Apr. 2018)

Perlite würde ich nicht nehmen, das Zeugs wird aggressiv wenn es feucht wird.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (16. Apr. 2018)

@trampelkraut Danke für den Hinweis. 
Dann werde ich eben Styropor nehmen mit 10 cm Stärke. 
Da man ja im voraus plant bin ich am überlegen wo ich die Steuerung der Rücklaufleitung einbauen soll.
Zur Zeit ist das ganze ja draußen, nah am Teich bei den Zugschiebern.
  
Zwischen Haus und Bürstenfilter soll ein Auslauf für den Pflanzenfilter kommen und einer der so in den Teich geht für die Bereitstellung, da 2 Aufläufe für 20m3 auch nicht reichen würden.
Wäre es da dann angebracht alles im Gartenhaus unter zu bringen da wo auch keine Frostgefahr ist?
Z.B. da... 
Ich weiß nur nicht ob ich da auch 3*75 Leitungen hin bekomme.

Ach übrigens ich hab mich ja gewundert wo mein Krötenpäärchen so auf einmal abgeblieben ist da sie letztes Jahr sehr lange da waren.
Aber hab ihre Schweinerei nun entdeckt.


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Apr. 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> ber hab ihre Schweinerei nun entdeckt.


Das waren Sie nicht.....auf jeden Fall keine __ Kröten. Tippe auf __ Grasfrosch


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (16. Apr. 2018)

Achso... die beiden meinst du....


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Apr. 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Achso... die beiden meinst du....


Hm, tarn dich mal näher dran....die sehen von weiten fast nach Wasserfroch aus....Durchgehender grüner Strich auf dem Rücken? Dann waren die es auch nicht 

Wobei ich habe es noch mal vergrößert.....

Denke die waren es .... bzw. einer. Die Dame wird sich wahrscheinlich schon verzogen haben.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (17. Apr. 2018)

Bin mal gespannt wann die Horde los paddelt.
Die letzten beiden Jahre war nichts vom Laich übrig geblieben. Lurche und Spitzschlammschnecken haben alles verputzt.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (18. Apr. 2018)

Ich Wünsche allen einen Sonnigen Mittwoch.

Gestern waren wir zu Obi und haben uns mit Teichpflanzen eingedeckt.
Ein Paar für die Flachwasserzone wie __ Pfeilkraut, __ Iris und Handelsblatt.
Der Rest ist überwiegend für die Sumpf/Feuchtzone.
__ Papyrus, Gladiole, Zwerg __ Kalmus, __ Pfennigkraut und noch andere.
Sind auch mal eben 80€ gewesen.
   
   

Der Uferbereich am Teich wurde auch geändert.
Habe die kleinen Steine in der Sumpfzone verbaut und grössere an der alten stelle gesetzt.
Alles schön mit Kies verfüllt damit kein Laub oder sonstiger Zwischen fällt und weil Es schöner aussieht.
Die Tage will ich noch einen Wasserauslauf dort hinlegen wo die Steine in die Sumpfzone gehen.
Werde denke ich mal den Anschluss von Wasserfall nehmen da wir diesen eh nicht nutzen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (19. Apr. 2018)

Normal war ja am Wochenende das Umsetzen der 3 Tosai aus dem Aquarium angepeilt. 
Das wird nun wohl nichts da unsere 3 Hochzuchten von der Fischfarm Schubert hautwürmer mit gebracht haben.
  
Nun wurden alle erstmal mit Tomodachi Wurm ex Behandelt. 
Hoffe das wirkt in ein paar Tagen.


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Apr. 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Nun wurden alle erstmal mit Tomodachi Wurm ex Behandelt.


Gib mal einen laut, wie es Funktioniert.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (20. Apr. 2018)

@Tottoabs was soll ich großartig dazu sagen.
Vorher einen großzügigen Ww machen. 
Dann werden auf 1000l Wasser 20ml Mittel zugegeben. 
Die Behandlung dauert in der Regel 7 bis 10 Tage. 
Dannach Abstrich nehmen und ggf. Nachdosieren.
Das ganze läuft so das in dem Mittel ein Wachstumshemmer ist der adulte Tiere unfruchtbar macht und auch die noch nicht geschlüpften __ Parasiten.

@all ich brauch mal eine Empfehlung für ein Pilz/Schimmelmittel was die Bio nicht zu sehr angreift. 
Da unser kleiner Koi auf die Salzbehandlung nicht anspringt muss ich es mit einem Medikament versuchen.
Denn das Problem ist der eine Arzt sagt es sind Koi Pocken der andere sagt es ist Pilz/Schimmel.


----------



## Olli.P (20. Apr. 2018)

Hi,

wenn's Karpfenpocken sind, sollten die von alleine verschwinden sobald die Wassertemp. hoch geht.

ansonsten kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung Kanne Fermentgetreide empfehlen. Seit dem wir das einmal im Frühjahr und einmal im Herbst zugeben sind die Karpfenpocken bei uns mehr oder weniger Geschichte.
Die treten evtl. noch vereinzelt mal auf, aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## Alfii147 (20. Apr. 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> [
> Denn das Problem ist der eine Arzt sagt es sind Koi Pocken der andere sagt es ist Pilz/Schimmel.



Dann hast du wohl die falschen Ärzte 

Gibt es Fotos des Koi ?
Kann ich mir gut vorstellen, das bei dir die Koi Pocken ausbilden, du hast schließlich immer Recht hohe Schwankungen ..


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (20. Apr. 2018)

Kanne Brottrunk... siehste das muss ich auch wieder besorgen. 
Zum Herbst hab ich es auch in den Teich getan.

Aber der Betroffene Koi ist im 21 °C warmen Aquarium.
    
Hier zwei Bilder.


----------



## Alfii147 (20. Apr. 2018)

Sieht schon verdächtig danach aus..
Am besten mal fangen und mit dem Fingernagel versuchen zu schieben.
Wenn es sich anfühlt wie warmes Wachs, weißt Bescheid.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (20. Apr. 2018)

Wir hatten ihn schon 2 mal draußen um ein Salzbad zu machen für 20 min...
Da hat sich nichts Wachsartig angefühlt.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (25. Apr. 2018)

Bei dem kleinen Koi sind es wohl doch Karpfenpocken. 
Habe gestern mir Kanne Brottrunk besorgt und dies dem Teich zu gegeben. 
In 2 wochen dann nochmal eine Flasche. 

Heute waren wir bei Pflanzen Kölle in Hamburg. 
Leider habe ich es verpasst Fotos von den 15 KG Koi zu machen die im Eingangsbereich im Becken schwimmen.

Die Anlage im Laden ist neu und von Genesis gebaut worden...
Sehr schöne Fische und sehr gute Qualitäten aber wir sind dann dennoch zum Obi Markt gefahren und haben uns dort 6 neue gekauft.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (27. Apr. 2018)

So Leute,
Es ist soweit das Angebot ist raus für den neuen Teich. 
Wir sind bei rund 800 Euro für Schalsteine und Co. 
Geliefert werden soll zum 14.5.
Am meisten graut mir vor dem schleppen, da wir alles über eine 190 cm hohe kante schleppen müssen und das wir keinen Betonmischer haben. 
Ist ein Betonmischer ein muss oder reicht auch ein Handrührer und ne grosse bütt?
Teichfolie kommt den Monat darauf.


----------



## Michael H (27. Apr. 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Ist ein Betonmischer ein muss oder reicht auch ein Handrührer und ne grosse bütt?.


Hallo
Natürlich geht das auch ohne . Mit erleichtert das aber um einiges . 
Weiß ja nicht wieviele Steine du hast , hatte damals um die 90 Stück und das ausbetonieren hat gute 3-4 Stunden gedauert mit Betonmischer und 3 Personen .


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (27. Apr. 2018)

@Michael H es sind 115 Steine 
Und dann wird von innen der untere Teil noch verputzt.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (28. Apr. 2018)

Das wird jedenfalls ein Riesen Projekt.
Freue mich schon auf die folgenden Infos.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Michael H (28. Apr. 2018)

Morsche
Wenn ich  das mal kurz überschlage für deine 115 Steine a 20 Liter etwa pro Stein , sind das schon mal über 2 Kubig  Beton . 1 Kubik etwa 1,6 Tonnen .
Da wünsch ich dir mal viel Spaß die über 3 Tonnen in einer Bütt anzurühren, dort dann mit Eimer‘n raus und dann den Beton in die Schalsteine zu füllen... .

P.S.: wer Rechenfehler findet darf sie behalten......


----------



## troll20 (28. Apr. 2018)

Entweder einen Mischer kaufen für ca. 150 Taler und anschließend wieder verkaufen oder einen ausleihen. In Berlin gibt es die schon für ab ca. 30€ am Tag.


----------



## Alfii147 (28. Apr. 2018)

Deswegen habe ich mich, diesmal gegen Mauern entschieden ..
Bräuchte alleine für den Teich über 200 Steine, ohne Filterkammer - Das tue ich mir nicht an!

Der neue Teich, wird aus 15 cm dicken Sandwichplatten gebaut, ist dann gleichzeitig noch super gedämmt..

Würde mir für dein Projekt, auf jeden Fall, einen Mischer leihen, wie Troll schon sagt.
Kostet doch nicht die Welt


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (28. Apr. 2018)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob 44 Sack reichen.
Ich glaube damit komm ich nicht ganz hin

Ja ich denke auch das ich mir einen Mischer ausleihen muss.
Hab nur eine Woche Urlaub und will die Schalung in einer Woche stehen haben.

Gestern Abend ist mir ha was passiert. 
Will die Außenbeleuchtung einschalten und zack ist der FI im Hauptsicherungskasten gesprungen. 
Hmmm ... voll ne Ansage von Frauchen bekommen lol 
Das sie ha schon die ganze Zeit bedenken mit dem Strom hat.
Aber es ist alles richtig angeschlossen.
Nachdem ich alle Lampen raus gesetzt habe und nochmal getestet habe war ich skeptisch.
Ok. Lampe im Garten unten links schaust du mal nach der Klemme.
Siehe da mach die Halterung raus kommen mir schon die Ameisen entgegen.
Da haben die Viecher in der Säule ein Ameise Nest gebaut und dort hat sich dann Feuchtigkeit gebildet.
Nachdem die Klemme frei war, war wieder alles gut.
Aber da komm erstmal drauf. Da am Vortag noch alles gut war.

Die kleinen Tosai waren nun alle fast im Bürstenfilter durch den BA gezogen worden in den ersten beiden Tagen. 
Nun war bisher alles gut und alle im Teich geblieben.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (28. Apr. 2018)

@Alfii147 ich würde auch ungern Mauern wenn ich es nicht müsste. 
Da Unser Gelände aber abschüssig ist ist es notwendig.


----------



## Michael H (28. Apr. 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob 44 Sack reichen.
> Ich glaube damit komm ich nicht ganz hin



Hallo
Wenn du das mit Sackware machen willst kannste das mit deinen 44 Sack sowie so vergessen . 
Denke da brauchste minimum das 3 fache ......

Kann mich aber auch verrechnen ......


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (28. Apr. 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wenn du das mit Sackware machen willst kannste das mit deinen 44 Sack sowie so vergessen .
> Denke da brauchste minimum das 3 fache



Ohhhhnein.... mach mich nicht schwach.
Anders geht es nicht als mit sackware.


----------



## Michael H (28. Apr. 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Ohhhhnein.... mach mich nicht schwach.
> Anders geht es nicht als mit sackware.


Hallo
Wenn nicht verfüll mal die 44 Sack , dann kannste auch besser abschätzen wieviel du noch brauchst .


----------



## Alfii147 (28. Apr. 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> @Alfii147 ich würde auch ungern Mauern wenn ich es nicht müsste.
> Da Unser Gelände aber abschüssig ist ist es notwendig.



Um wie viel, ist es denn abschüssig?

Generell macht dies gar nichts, diese Paneele, sind sowas von stabil.
Daraus wollte ich einen Hochteich, der 60 cm aus der Erde ragt bauen. Nun wird er aber in der Erde versenkt .. 

Habe mich da lange beraten lassen usw. 
Kann ich nur empfehlen, falls jemand eventuell neue bauen möchte, gleich mit super Dämmung.

Bezüglich Zement, da wird schon einiges auf Dich zu kommen 
Genau planen, kann man sowas im vornherein eh nicht, lass das auf dich zu kommen ..


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (28. Apr. 2018)

Ich habe einen hohen Unterschied von 80 cm.
Auf jedenfall interessant mit den Sandwichplatten aber nun zu Spät.

Thema Beton hab ich mir die Menge von Hornbach mit den Füllangaben geholt.
Die Füllmenge beträgt ca. 0,110m³/m² pro Stück.
Das 115 mal mit Stahl drin sind 1,265 m³
Oder liege ich falsch?

So ich habe die richtige Menge berechnen können.
Ich benötige 12,3l Frischmörtel pro Stein.
Ein Sack hat ca. 15 l Frsichmörtel.
Das bedeutet ich benötige 95 Sack Estrich Beton.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (28. Apr. 2018)

Pass bitte auf dich auf, in 1 Woche 3t bewegen und verarbeiten ist schon ganz Ordentlich.
Wenn wir Batterien tauschen lassen kommen die zu 5 und schaffen ca. 7t in 2-3 Tagen.

Drück dir die Daumen.


----------



## Zacky (28. Apr. 2018)

Ich habe damals 2 Sack Estrichbeton a' 40 kg auf 3 Steine 17,5 cm gebraucht. Vielleicht hilft das beim Berechnen auch nochmal ein wenig.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (28. Apr. 2018)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Pass bitte auf dich auf, in 1 Woche 3t bewegen und verarbeiten ist schon ganz Ordentlich.
> Wenn wir Batterien tauschen lassen kommen die zu 5 und schaffen ca. 7t in 2-3 Tagen.
> 
> Drück dir die Daumen.


Mir graut mittlerweile schon mehr davor da ich jeden einzelnen Stein und Sack Zement erstmal diese Kack Mauer hoch bekommen muss und dann von dort aus nach hinten in den Garten.
Ja 3t Beton plus 2,9t schalungssteine.


Zacky schrieb:


> Ich habe damals 2 Sack Estrichbeton a' 40 kg auf 3 Steine 17,5 cm gebraucht. Vielleicht hilft das beim Berechnen auch nochmal ein wenig.



Meine sind die 30 Kg Säcke. Aber mal schauen wie weit ich komme.
Danke für die Info.


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Apr. 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Mir graut mittlerweile schon mehr davor da ich jeden einzelnen Stein und Sack Zement erstmal diese Kack Mauer hoch bekommen muss und dann von dort aus nach hinten in den Garten.
> Ja 3t Beton plus 2,9t schalungssteine.


Frage mal bei einem Beton-Werk nach was dich 3m³ Beton angeliefert kosten. Tippe was bei 120-150 Euro/m³ 
Dann noch was das mit kleiner Betonpumpe am Wagen kostet.

Könnte sein das dich der Preis überrascht.


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Apr. 2018)

Und selbst bei einem höheren Preis würde ich ,mir 3 x überlegen ob ich mehrere Tonnen über eine 1,9 m hohe Mauer schleppe. Es gibt noch genug andere Möglichkeiten wie man sich die Knochen kaputt machen kann.  

Wenn du die Schalsteine nicht von Obi sondern bei einem ordentlichem Baustoffhandel kaufst, dann bekommst du die gegen einen kleinen Aufpreis geliefert und per Kran am LKW über die Mauer gehoben.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (29. Apr. 2018)

Daran habe ich auch schon gedacht mit frischen vom Betonwerk.
Aber das ist das Problem.
Einmal den Mischer anfahren lassen und die Lieferung abstellen.


----------



## Michael H (29. Apr. 2018)

Hallo

Alles halb so schlimm , dann dauert es halt ein wenig länger . Und 3-4 Tage lang haste was davon , ** Beine und Rücken **
Bei mir ging es etwa 40 - 50 Meter mit der Schuppkarre vom Hof bis zum Teich . 
Wir alle sind ja nicht auf der Flucht sondern bei Teichbau , muß ja nicht in Rekordzeit fertiggestellt werden .


----------



## Alfii147 (29. Apr. 2018)

Den Transportbeton, kannst du dir doch zum Einsatzort pumpen lassen .. ?
Stört doch die Mauer gar nicht..


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (29. Apr. 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Den Transportbeton, kannst du dir doch zum Einsatzort pumpen lassen .. ?
> Stört doch die Mauer gar nicht..


Aha.... Ich muss morgen wirklich mal telefonieren. 
Mal schauen was mich das ganze kostet sonst wird einzeln geschleppt.
Wie Michael schon sagt... wir sind ja nicht auf der Flucht und wenn die Lieferung kommt kann ich eh erstmal nur die Hälfte füllen da nicht mehr Geld für Beton da ist.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (30. Apr. 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Frage mal bei einem Beton-Werk nach was dich 3m³ Beton angeliefert kosten. Tippe was bei 120-150 Euro/m³
> Dann noch was das mit kleiner Betonpumpe am Wagen kostet.
> 
> Könnte sein das dich der Preis überrascht.


Hab heute mal telefoniert mit den Betonwerken.
Beton selbst wird bei 120 bis 150€ liegen wie du schon sagtest aber die Pumpe wird um die 600 Euro kosten wenn alles glatt geht.


----------



## Teich4You (30. Apr. 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> aber die Pumpe wird um die 600 Euro kosten



Für 300 komme ich einen Tag vorbei schleppen und mischen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (4. Mai 2018)

Gestern haben wir ein wenig weiter gemacht und die Auflage der Terasse angefangen.
Da konnten wir dann noch einiges an Erde aus dem Loch einbringen.
Nächste Woche wenn ich frei habe, geht's dann weiter dann sollte alles aufgefüllt sein.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (5. Mai 2018)

Hier.mal ein paar Bilder.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (8. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 
Gestern ging es das erste mal an die 18°C Marke im Teich.
Spitze war am Nachmittag 18,8°C.
Gestern ging es schon los bei unseren __ Schleierschwanz Nachzuchten das unser Schneewittchen getrieben wurde. 
Nun konnten wir dann auch gestern Abend sehen das unsere Koi Dame auch getrieben wird. 
  
Wird sind mal gespannt was und ob was von beider Überlebt.
Nur schade das im Juli das Wasser abgelassen werden muss da dann beide Teiche miteinander verbunden werden sollen und die Folie dafür aufgemacht werden muss.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (10. Mai 2018)

Vor einigen Tagen sind wir auf einige Anzeigen unserer Tierärztin aufmerksam geworden das sie wieder Koi verkauft.
Heute haben wir uns dann für einen Ginrin Chagoi mit 30cm entschieden.
  

Nächste Woche werden wir noch einmal hinfahre und schauen da sie dann noch neue Koi bekommt.

Die Fische werden bis zur Fertigstellung des Großen Teiches noch bei ihr bleiben.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (14. Mai 2018)

Frauchen hat am Freitag ein paar Vorbereitungen für heute vorgenommen.
Die Flächen geebnet und mit der Wasserwaage ausgerichtet. 
   
Wenn ich die Schalungssteine setze, lieber die Steine in ein Mörtelbett setzen oder direkt auf den Mutterboden?
Der Boden ist eh verdichtet. 
Ich habe am Samstag schon mal das Kabel verlängert.
Dieses wurde von mir verlötet und nicht mit klemmen verbunden und anschließend mit schrumpfschlauch wieder Isoliert. 

Ich bin gespannt wie die Anlieferung laufen wird. 
Ob er alles in den Garten stellen kann mit dem Kran oder nicht, Ich werde berichten.


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Mai 2018)

Ich würde die Steine auf jeden Fall in ein dickes Zementmörtelbett setzen. Das überträgt das Gewicht der Steine besser auf das Erdreich, und die Steine lassen sich auch besser ausrichten.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (15. Mai 2018)

Heute war es soweit. 
Die Lieferung mit dem Baumaterial kam um 13 Uhr.
    
Wir haben ein wahnsinniges Glück gehabt das der LKW Fahrer uns das Material bis in den Garten abgestellt hat.
  
Gegen 14.00 Uhr ging es dann los die ersten Steine vorzubereiten.
Die Kanten noch  ein wenig zu bearbeiten und dann die ersten Steine ins Mörtelbett zu setzen.
  
Bis um 20.30 Uhr habe ich Schalungssteine gesetzt, sodass morgen die 2 und 3 te Reihe gestellt werden kann und evtl. sogar komplett verfüllt werden kann.
Mal sehen woe weit ich komme.


----------



## Alfii147 (15. Mai 2018)

Was passiert mit deinem bisherigen Teich? Werden diese beiden verbunden, zu einem großen ?
Wird bei deinem Neubau noch weitergegraben, oder bleibt das kleine Loch so ?

Vll. könntest du mal alles zusammenfassen, was du vorhast..


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (16. Mai 2018)

Guten Morgen allerseits, 


Alfii147 schrieb:


> Was passiert mit deinem bisherigen Teich?


Der jetzige Teich bleibt und wird mit dem neuen Teil verbunden. 
Die Verbindung wird auf komplett auf BA tiefe geöffnet.


Alfii147 schrieb:


> Wird bei deinem Neubau noch weitergegraben, oder bleibt das kleine Loch so


Das Loch wird noch größer gemacht. Ca 25-30 cm lassen wir.
  
Rechts die Fläche bleibt wir wollen nicht alles komplett tief haben.
Es wird nur zum Loch hin noch so viel abgetragen das wir mit der Verbindung zum anderen Teich bündig abschneiden.


----------



## Haggard (16. Mai 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Schalungssteine setze, lieber die Steine in ein Mörtelbett setzen oder direkt auf den Mutterboden?
> Der Boden ist eh verdichtet.



Reicht das wirklich ohne Fundament ? Wie dick ist Deine Mörtelschicht ?
Ich wollte so nämlich meinen Teichrand bauen, aus 1 Reihe Steine.


----------



## trampelkraut (16. Mai 2018)

Natürlich ist ein Fundament immer sicherer, es kommt auch darauf an ob man auf gewachsenem Boden oder frisch aufgeschüttetem Material baut. verdichten sollte man den Boden immer.

Ich habe meinen Uferwall mit Betonpflastersteinen auf ein 10 cm Betonbett gemauert nass in nass.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (17. Mai 2018)

Haggard schrieb:


> Reicht das wirklich ohne Fundament ? Wie dick ist Deine Mörtelschicht ?
> Ich wollte so nämlich meinen Teichrand bauen, aus 1 Reihe Steine.


Also eine Reihe Steine würde ich mir überhaupt keine gedanken machen. 
Wie @trampelkraut Aber schon sagt, immer verdichten und wenn es mit deinem eigenen Körpergewicht ist. 
Mein Mörtelbett ist ca 10 cm dick aber nicht überall und Minimum 5 cm.
Aber alles auf gewachsenen verdichteten Boden.

Kleines Update zu Tag 3. des Umbau`s.
Heute wurden alle restlichen Schalungssteine gesetzt.
Eisen ist auch komplett mit drin.
    
Die ersten 44 Sack Estrich Beton sind komplett verfüllt. 
War gar nicht soooooo schlimm alles mit Hand anzumachen.
90l bütt mit 2 Sack und los geht's. 
Die rechte Seite ist soweit komplett verfüllt und die Mauer am Gartenhaus zu Hälfte.
Anfang Juni kommen noch mal 44 Sack das sollte reichen. 

Die 4 Reihen schließen genau mit der anderen Teichwand ab. 
Das ist ein Hexenwerk.  
Gottseidank ist die Mauer nicht Tiefer. 

Morgen werde ich Teicheinlauf und den Überlauf durchbohren.
Diese werden hinten links beim Gartenhaus gemacht. 
Das ganze wird mit einer 120 iger Bohrkrone gebohrt. 
Dort kommen dann 75 iger Rohre durch. 
Das ganze wird dann verschalt mit Rohre. 

Bei der Rohrkammer bin ich mir nicht sicher was ich genau machen soll.
Normal würde ich die Kammer bis zu einem gewissen Punkt mit Sand füllen sodass die Rohre bedeckt sind.
Denn bekanntlicherweise ist die beste Isolation da das Erdreich.


----------



## Michael H (17. Mai 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Morgen werde ich Teicheinlauf und den Überlauf durchbohren.
> Diese werden hinten links beim Gartenhaus gemacht.
> Das ganze wird mit einer 120 iger Bohrkrone gebohrt.
> Dort kommen dann 75 iger Rohre durch.
> Das ganze wird dann verschalt mit


Morsche 
Warum haste das nicht vorher gemacht , wär doch einfacher gewesen . ....
Bin mal gespannt wieviel Sack Estrich du noch brauchst.....


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (17. Mai 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> Warum haste das nicht vorher gemacht , wär doch einfacher gewesen . ....


Alles gut. Noch ist nicht verfüllt auf der Seite.

Ich hoffe das Noch mal 44 Sack reichen. 
Denn Steine hab ich von 115 Stück, 12 zu viel.


----------



## Teich4You (17. Mai 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Rechts die Fläche bleibt wir wollen nicht alles komplett tief haben.
> Es wird nur zum Loch hin noch so viel abgetragen das wir mit der Verbindung zum anderen Teich bündig abschneiden.



Hau raus die Erde.
Jeder Kubikmeter zählt.


----------



## Ida17 (17. Mai 2018)

Hey Andy,

ich melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort 

Buddel was das Zeug hält, auch wenn's lästig ist. Ich wäre jetzt nicht bei 1,90m wenn ich nur den Bagger hätte machen lassen  

Ich bin gespannt wie es weiter geht, gutes Gelingen!


----------



## Alfii147 (17. Mai 2018)

Würde nicht den Fehler machen, dies so zu lassen ..
Buddel nur mal richtig nach unten, damit da auch was an Volumen und Tiefe zusammen kommt. 
Damit endlich deine Schwankungen aufhören!

Würde anschließend auch den alten Teich bearbeiten und diese ganzen Stufen herauswerfen ..


----------



## Teich4You (17. Mai 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Würde nicht den Fehler machen, dies so zu lassen ..
> Buddel nur mal richtig nach unten, damit da auch was an Volumen und Tiefe zusammen kommt.
> Damit endlich deine Schwankungen aufhören!
> 
> Würde anschließend auch den alten Teich bearbeiten und diese ganzen Stufen herauswerfen ..


Genau so sehe ich das auch.
Erinner dich nur mal daran was dein Plan letztes Mal war und was daraus geworden ist.
Plötzlich waren da nur ein paar Kubikmeter über geblieben von den ich glaube angepeilten 10.
Mach denselben Fehler nicht nochmal. 

Auch beim alten Teich kannst du noch ordentlich was raus holen.


----------



## DbSam (17. Mai 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Buddel nur mal richtig nach unten, damit da auch was an Volumen und Tiefe zusammen kommt.
> Damit endlich deine Schwankungen aufhören!


Der arme Andy, immer solche Tipps aus dem Hinterhalt ...

Nicht unbedingt falsch, aber solche Art von Tipps hätten vielleicht ein Stück eher kommen können/müssen:
Letzendlich muss auch die angestrebte Umwälzung und damit seine Verrohrung, die Filteranlage und der ganze Kram zum Volumen passen.
Und die Filteranlage steht meines Wissens nach, ohne hier alles nochmal durchzulesen, schon herum...
Später heißt es dann sonst: 'Tja, hättest Du mal die Filteranlage für das große Volumen richtig geplant ...'

Also vorher alles kalkulieren, dann evtl. weiter buddeln


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Alfii147 (17. Mai 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> aber solche Art von Tipps hätten vielleicht ein Stück eher kommen können/müssen



Sind sie 

War ja sogar sein Plan, 15 Kubik zusätzlich (neues Becken) zu generieren..
Becken sollte auch 2 Meter tief werden, laut PN.

Viele Daten, gibt es ja bisher nicht.

Wie groß, das neue Becken ist, welche Tiefe derzeit schon erreicht ist?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (17. Mai 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Hau raus die Erde.
> Jeder Kubikmeter zählt.


Wir werden 15cm stehen lassen zur Teichwand.



Ida17 schrieb:


> Buddel was das Zeug hält, auch wenn's lästig ist. Ich wäre jetzt nicht bei 1,90m wenn ich nur den Bagger hätte machen lassen



Wir wollten nun auf Max. 1,8m runter.
Aber mal schauen wie weit wir wirklich gehen.


Alfii147 schrieb:


> Würde nicht den Fehler machen, dies so zu lassen ..
> Buddel nur mal richtig nach unten, damit da auch was an Volumen und Tiefe zusammen kommt.
> Damit endlich deine Schwankungen aufhören!
> 
> Würde anschließend auch den alten Teich bearbeiten und diese ganzen Stufen herauswerfen ..


Die flache Zone wird bleiben. 
Diese hat eine Tiefe von ca. 1m.
Aktuell hat das Loch eine tiefe von 1,8m.
Der neue Teil hat so wie er dann wird an die 16m3 haben.
Bei dem alten Teich werden die Stufen raus kommen da ha eh der Durchbruch gemacht werden soll.
Nur mal schauen wohin mit dem Rest der Erde.


DbSam schrieb:


> Der arme Andy, immer solche Tipps aus dem Hinterhalt ...
> 
> Nicht unbedingt falsch, aber solche Art von Tipps hätten vielleicht ein Stück eher kommen können/müssen:


Da muss ich dir auch recht geben Sam. Hätten auch früher kommen können wie Tipps.


DbSam schrieb:


> Letzendlich muss auch die angestrebte Umwälzung und damit seine Verrohrung, die Filteranlage und der ganze Kram zum Volumen passen.


Umwälzung sollte kein Thema sein.
2 Bodenabläufe und 2 Skimmer.
Rücklauf wird einmal über den aktuellen Auslauf und ein neuer 75mm Auslauf im neuen Teich. 
Zum Einsatz wird eine weitere Pumpe kommen sprich je Auslauf eine Pumpe.


DbSam schrieb:


> Und die Filteranlage steht meines Wissens nach, ohne hier alles nochmal durchzulesen, schon herum...


Ja das tut sie.
Aber Lust ist da allemal.
Ich habe alles so vorbereitet das ich bis zur Biokammer mit 3 x 110 KG rohren gehen kann.
Und mit der Biologie mach ich mir auch keine gedanken.
Ein IBC kommt mit Matten Voll und dann kommt noch das __ Hel-x im anderen IBC.


----------



## DbSam (17. Mai 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Ich habe alles so vorbereitet das ich bis zur Biokammer mit 3 x 110 KG rohren gehen kann.


... dann buddel. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (17. Mai 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Viele Daten, gibt es ja bisher nicht.
> 
> Wie groß, das neue Becken ist, welche Tiefe derzeit schon erreicht ist?


  
Hier mal ein paar Eckdaten. 
Breite 400cm
Länge 275cm + 100cm
Tiefe bis BA 180cm -200cm
Tiefe flachbereich 100cm

Hinten links die beiden roten Punkte.
Oberer Punkt wird teicheinlauf unterer Punkt der Überlauf.
Skimmer wird bei dem Durchgang zum anderen Teich sitzen.


----------



## Alfii147 (17. Mai 2018)

Na also, damit kann man schon mehr anfangen 
Und den Flachbereich, möchtest du wirklich so groß belassen ?

Den Tiefbereich, würde ich schon noch etwas größer ausbauen & auch wirklich die 200 cm + knacken.

Im gemauerten Bereich, würde ich auch die Ecken noch abrunden.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (17. Mai 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Und den Flachbereich, möchtest du wirklich so groß belassen ?


Der Flachbereich wird so bleiben.
Soll auch für uns zum Einstieg in den Teich dienen.


Alfii147 schrieb:


> Den Tiefbereich, würde ich schon noch etwas größer ausbauen & auch wirklich die 200 cm + knacken.


Mehr als 200 cm tief gehen wir nicht.
Das reicht alle mal.


Alfii147 schrieb:


> Im gemauerten Bereich, würde ich auch die Ecken noch abrunden


Ja das auf jedenfall.


Was mache ich mit dem Schacht wo die Rohre sind. Ich brauche diesen nicht und würde den mit Sand verfüllen vor allem für den Schutz im Winter wegen Frost.


----------



## pyro (17. Mai 2018)

Ich bin wirklich gespannt wie das wird wenn es fertig ist...

Warum nimmst du Estrichzement und nicht normalen Zement?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (17. Mai 2018)

pyro schrieb:


> Warum nimmst du Estrichzement und nicht normalen Zement?


Lässt sich besser verarbeiten. 
Hätte auch Beton nehmen können.
Beton hat Steine bis 16mm und Estrich bis 8mm.
Zement ist doch nur der Bindestoff oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## pyro (17. Mai 2018)

Ich bin da auch kein Fachmann... ich hab alles mit Portlandzement und Trasszement am Teich gemacht.

Wie grobkörnig der Beton wird hängt doch davon ab welche Körnung an Sand/Kies Du verwendest... Zement + Sand = feiner Beton, Zement + Kies = grober Beton

Oder lieg ich da nun ganz falsch?


Aber egal, so oder so hätte ich keine 44 Sack anrühren wollen... aber im anrühren grosser Mengen bist du ja geübt.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (18. Mai 2018)

pyro schrieb:


> Wie grobkörnig der Beton wird hängt doch davon ab welche Körnung an Sand/Kies Du verwendest... Zement + Sand = feiner Beton, Zement + Kies = grober Beton
> 
> Oder lieg ich da nun ganz falsch?


Ne da liegst du völlig richtig. 
Aber da hab ich auch nicht die Möglichkeit und den Platz für gehabt wenn du meine Situation kennst mit dem höher gelegenen Garten. 
Somit habe ich mich für Sackware entschieden.


----------



## Teich4You (18. Mai 2018)

Mach die flache Zone im neuen Teich nicht so breit.
Du planst ja mit 2 BA und diese werden ja vermutlich einmal im neuen und einer im alten Teich sein.
Im Neuen wird der BA dann vermutlich im tiefen Bereich liegen.
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, dass große Flächen ohne BA gerne mal Ablagerungen bilden, sofern man nicht eine wirklich starke Strömung darüber laufen lässt.
Daher empfehle ich dir die Flachzone schmal zu machen, eigentlich sogar weg zu lassen.
Für die Fische ist es kein Gewinn, für euch auch nicht eine zu haben.
Aber es ist ein Gewinn den BA mittig im neuen Teich zu haben und eine einheitliche Tiefe von 1,8m damit das Volumen größer wird.
Dadurch hast du auch weniger Temperaturschwankungen und am Ende mehr Platz für Fische, oder einfach mehr Platz, was sich positiv auf das Wachstum und den Keimdruck auswirken kann.


----------



## pyro (20. Mai 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Ne da liegst du völlig richtig.
> Aber da hab ich auch nicht die Möglichkeit und den Platz für gehabt wenn du meine Situation kennst mit dem höher gelegenen Garten.
> Somit habe ich mich für Sackware entschieden.



Ich bin zwar nicht bei jedem Arbeitsschritt dabei aber grundsätzlich die Situation verfolge ich.

Die ursprüngliche Frage war aber warum Estrichzement und nicht ganz normalen 0815 Portlandzement, nicht Sackware + schinden vs. Betonmischer.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (20. Mai 2018)

pyro schrieb:


> Die ursprüngliche Frage war aber warum Estrichzement und nicht ganz normalen 0815 Portlandzement,


Wegen der Festigkeit. 
Das hatte ich vergessen mit rein zuschreiben. 
Im Estrich sind Steine mit drin die bessere Festigkeit geben.


----------



## troll20 (20. Mai 2018)

@pyro 
Ich glaub hier ich liegen einige falsche Namen rum.
Einer schreibt was von Zement und diesen dann im Mischer mit Sand und Wasser zu Beton verarbeiten .
@XxGabbeRxX  scheint fertige  Sackware zu nehmen. Also Estrischbeton nicht Estrischzement.
Und diese dann nur noch mit Wasser anzusetzen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (20. Mai 2018)

Ohhh ja. @troll20 Das ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen das ich Estrich Zement geschrieben habe.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (20. Mai 2018)

Hallo Leute,
Die Woche Urlaub ist nun vorbei.
Alles ist geschafft in der Woche was zu schaffen war...
-Schalungssteine stellen 
-steine verfüllen mit dem was ich hatte
-Skimmerrohr setzen
-Skimmer & BA Leitung vorbereiten

Freitag habe ich die Leitungen für Skimmer und BA gesetzt.
Zumal habe ich beschlossen die Rohre zu zuschütten.
Damit der Bürstenfilter nicht mit dem Sand in Verbindung kommt habe ich eine Mauer davor hochgezogen.
        

Gestern und heute habe ich mich an den Außenbereich gemacht und eine Kleine Terasse mit dem was ich hatte gepflastert.
Unter dem Sitzpolster sind Pflanzringe. 
Darauf kommt noch eine Reihe dann kann man angenehm am Teich sitzen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (30. Mai 2018)

Mal ein kleines Update.
-Schieberkammer ist vollgeschmissen mit Sand.
-Rohrdurchführungen für Überlauf und Einlauf sind gesetzt. 
-Teichloch ist nun grösser und auf 200cm tiefe. 
Haben den gelben Sand herausgehoben zum glattziehen der Wände und dem Boden.
Der Rest wird zum Pflastern verwendet.
    

-Am Filter wurde auch weiter gemacht. 
Habe die die Rundum abdichtung fertig, sodass  nun der Deckel kommen kann.
Löcher nach drausen für zum Abzug der Luftfeuchte kommen auch noch.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (30. Mai 2018)

Kleiner schleppender Fortschritt. 
Habe bei den IBC Filtern die Abluftrohre in DN 50 eingeklebt und das Rohr nach draußen mit Gitter.
  
    

Des weiteren habe ich die 2 75mm Zugschieber verklebt.
  
Einer für den jetzigen Auslauf und den anderen für den neuen Auslauf.

Für die Durchführungen im Teich werde ich keine Folienflansche nehmen. 
Von meinem ersten Filter habe ich noch 75mm PVC Rohr und für's Skimmerrohr KG Rohr.
Damit habe ich mir Rohrflansche selbst gemacht da ich gute Erfahrung mit dem Flansch beim jetzigen Teichskimmer gemacht habe.
    
Hab probeweise mal den Überlauf aufgesteckt. 
  

Als nächstes werde ich die Verrohrung außerhalb des Teiches fertig machen. 
Alles wird mit HT DN70 gemacht.
Aber dazu später mehr.


----------



## Teich4You (31. Mai 2018)

Warum eigentlich 75er Leitungen? 
Ansonsten immer schön was Neues zu sehen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (31. Mai 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ansonsten immer schön was Neues zu sehen.


Danke.


Teich4You schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich 75er Leitungen?


Da der Platz für 110er nicht da ist.
Ich finde das ne 75er Leitung komplett passend ist und man nicht viel Reibungswiederstand hat.
Dazu kommt das die vorhandene Leitung auf 75er Rohre läuft aber da sind wir wieder bei dem Punkt mit dem geringerem Reibungswiderstand.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (8. Juni 2018)

Es hat sich wieder ein bisschen getan...
-zu nächster Woche Mittwoch ist die 2 Lieferung mit Beton angekündigt.
Der restliche Baustahl und die übrig gebliebenen Schalungssteine werden dann auch wieder mitgenommen und direkt verrechnet.
-An der Verrohrung hat sich auch einiges getan. 
Meine Pumpe hat nun eine richtige und dichte Verbindung mit 2 Zoll IG und einer 75mm Aufnahme für HT muffen. 
Flow ist auf halber Kraft jetzt wie vorher bei voller Kraft da die vorige Verbindung sichtbar undicht war.
Die beiden Schieber sind auch montiert sowie ein abzweig für Wasserfall und kommende uferzone rechts am Teich.
  
Hier der schieber für die neue Leitung und die Überlaufleitung.
Alles soweit vorbereitet. 
    

- Da ich imoment viel mit Schwevepartikeln im Wasser zu kämpfen habe habe ich am Ausgang vom Bürstenfilter, Strümpfe übergezogen was auch schon eine sichtliche Besserung gebracht hat.
Erst waren über beide Rohre einer drüber aber das ist zu krass und mein Teich läuft über.
Also nur einer drüber.
    

Und siehe da was sieht man wenn man in den Strumpf rein schaut???
Nicht mal eine Woche alte Jungfische.
Ich tendiere auf Shubis/schleierschwänze.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (9. Juni 2018)

kurzes Update...
Hab nun seit 3 Tagen den Strumpf mit drin und muss sagen die schwebstoffe sind zu 90% zurück gegangen.
Habe viele Fadenalgenfitzel und zerkleinerten Kot drin.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (15. Juni 2018)

Gestern kam die 2te Ladung Estrich Beton.
Diesmal hab ich 40 Kg Säcke bestellt.
  
In 6std hab ich die Mauer verfüllt gehabt.
(Bilder folgen)
6 Sack sind übrig geblieben.
Unerwartet hat es dann gestern noch geregnet und wir waren beim Hagebaumarkt um Lavamulch für die neue Pflanzzone zu kaufen.
Mal schauen was von dem Beton brauchbar bleibt.
    
Nun sind wir gleichzeitig dabei die Pflanzzone umzubauen da wir eine Teichschale mit Terasse (30m2) und einen Japanischen __ Ahorn günstig Geschossen haben. Was lediglich verlangt wird sind 3m3 Erde für das Loch und Gelber Sand für die Terasse.... Hamm wa...


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (17. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
Die neue Pflanzzone ist fast fertig. 
  
Damit die Pflanzen auch gut versorgt werden habe ich ein 25mm Rohr was gelocht ist
  eingebracht. 
Dieses kann ich mittels Kugelhahn auch steuern oder zum Winter abschalten.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (20. Juni 2018)

Guten Morgen,

Es hat sich wieder was getan am Teich.
Damit der Rasen geschont wird und nicht kaputt getreten wird haben wir im unteren Teil schon Sandtrittsteine gelegt.
 
Erst hatten wir einen alle 55cm einen liegen, haben aber auf 45cm reduziert da sonst das laufen nicht angenehm war.

Die Pflanzzone ist nun auch komplett fertig. 
160liter Lavamulch sind in diesem kleinen Stück drin.
    
    

Sehr beeindruckt bin ich von unserem __ Froschlöffel der dieses Jahr eine Prachtvolle Blüte schießt. 
  

Die Teichwand ist auch komplett verfüllt und der Bereich der Schieber mit einer dünnen Schicht Estrich Beton verschlossen. 
Ein paar Jahre sollten die schieber ja dicht sein dann hab ich auch kein Problem das ganze da nochmal auf zu machen. 
      

Unser Pool für die Koi ist auch da und diesen haben wir gestern aufgebaut.
Dieser wird einmal komplett ausgespült und dann später mit Teichwasser aufgefüllt und an die Anlage angeschlossen bis die neue Folie drin ist.
  
Alles am Teich ist zu 95% vorbereitet das die Folie kommen kann.
Diese wird nun zum Urlaub im Juli ab dem 9.7 bestellt.


----------



## Haggard (20. Juni 2018)

Immerhin habt Ihr noch Rasen, unser Garten sieht aus wie ein Acker


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (20. Juni 2018)

Haggard schrieb:


> Immerhin habt Ihr noch Rasen, unser Garten sieht aus wie ein Acker


Haaaaa hör mir auf.
Haben auch als es so heiß war Abends viel gegossen und auch am frühen Abend gemäht. 
Schau mal  bei unserem Nachbarn.


----------



## Haggard (20. Juni 2018)

Der Rasen wird auch wieder, da bin ich mir sicher


----------



## DbSam (20. Juni 2018)

Hallo Andy,





XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Die Teichwand ist auch komplett verfüllt und der Bereich der Schieber mit einer dünnen Schicht Estrich Beton verschlossen.


... das finde ich irgendwie ... mutig.  
Vorsichtig ausgedrückt. 

Wie in diesem Post weiter vorn zu sehen, hast Du doch die Schieber erst gesetzt. 
Und dann schüttest Du diese mit Sand zu und überdeckst dann das Elend mit Beton?
Das muss mir einer erklären ... 
Hättest die Schieberstäbe und den obersten Gumminippel wenigstens mit etwas Silikonpaste einbalsamieren und den Aufbau dann mit einer Plastiktüte schützen sollen/können/müssen. Ich weiß, der Tipp kommt leider etwas zu spät ...


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Bei dem Wort 'Rasen' musste ich erst einmal googlen ...
Hatten wir hier vor dem Bau mal. Also früher. Viel früher ...


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (20. Juni 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hättest die Schieberstäbe und den obersten Gumminippel wenigstens mit etwas Silikonpaste einbalsamieren und den Aufbau dann mit einer Plastiktüte schützen sollen/können/müssen.


Warum?
Alles ist sauber.
Die schieberstangen sind sauber und auch innen ist alles gut.

Ha ich weine nun schon um den Rasen unter dem Pool. 
Ist ist unten nun grade mal einen Monat zu und dann kommt dieses scheiss Ding.
Na vielleicht steht der Pool nicht all zu lange aber ich denke nach 3 Wochen wird da nur noch alles Braun sein drunter.


----------



## DbSam (20. Juni 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Alles ist sauber.
> Die schieberstangen sind sauber und auch innen ist alles gut.


Gut, Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang.
Deckel kommen aber noch auf die Rohre drauf, oder?


Rasen unterm Pool - vollkommen überbewertet. 
Wächst wieder ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (20. Juni 2018)

Ja, Deckel kommen drauf und auch die Beklankung der Terasse soll bis dorthin gehen da wir über dem Durchbruch eine Brücke machen wollen.


----------



## troll20 (20. Juni 2018)

Nach 3 Wochen wächst doch der Rasen im Pool locker weiter und saftig grün ist er da auch


----------



## pyro (21. Juni 2018)

Mein Rasen sieht auch schlimm aus. Das Wetter ist total verrückt dieses Jahr.

Seit Anfang April hat es hier vielleicht 4x geregnet, 2x so stark das Teile vom Rasen gute 5cm unter Wasser standen weil alles inkl. die Regensickergrube übergeloffen ist. Ich gieße den Rasen nicht extra, das ist in meinen Augen Trinkwasserverschwendung.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (21. Juni 2018)

pyro schrieb:


> Ich gieße den Rasen nicht extra, das ist in meinen Augen Trinkwasserverschwendung


Wir nehmen das Wasser vom Koiteich zum gießen und füllen dann anschließend mit Frischwasser auf so nutzen wir es sinnvoll.

Momentan geschieht dies noch mit einer Gieskanne da hab ich gleich mal ne Frage was für eine Pumpe ich zum Rasen sprengen brauche da ich den Filter auch mit Teichwasser reinigen möchte.


----------



## DbSam (21. Juni 2018)

Wenn Du keine besonderen Anforderungen stellst, dann irgendein kleines und preiswertes Hauswasserwerk.

Rein theoretisch könntest Du dann dessen 'Saugrüssel mit dem Rückschlagventil' gleich in die saubere Kammer Deiner Filteranlage hängen, wenn Du eine Teich-Niveauregulierung installiert hast. Sonst halt mit Umweg über eine Tonne mit Niveauschalter ...
Oder ... - Ach, da gibt es so viele Möglichkeiten ...

Gruß Carsten


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (21. Juni 2018)

Ok, also mit Hauswasserwerk.
Ja mir geht es halt darum das auch der Arbeitsdruck aufgebaut werden kann.

Ich würde auch tatsächlich ab die letzte Kammer gehen.
Aber nicht unbedingt mit einem Nivauschalter.
Denn dann mischt sich das Wasser ja und zu ziehst einen Teil vom neuen Wasser mit durch.


----------



## DbSam (21. Juni 2018)

Hallo Andy,


XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Aber nicht unbedingt mit einem Nivauschalter.


Der Niveauschalter für den Teichwasserstand sollte sich eigentlich nicht in der Filteranlage befinden, sondern irgendwo am Teich oder einem sogenannten korrespondierendem Rohr. Siehe auch dieses Posting, dort habe ich für die Niveauregulierung das Überlaufrohr (welches in das rechte graue HT-Rohr mündet) 'angezapft'.:

 



XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Denn dann mischt sich das Wasser ja und zu ziehst einen Teil vom neuen Wasser mit durch.


Naja, es kommt doch auch darauf an, an welcher Stelle im System das frische Wasser zugeführt wird ...
Natürlich sollte es nach der Entnahmestelle zugeführt werden, denn dann sind die Auswirkungen bei normalen Gießaktionen und einem entsprechend großen Teichvolumen sehr gering. Im Gegenteil, solch tägliche Frischwasserzufuhr vermindert die Menge beim TWW, hält die Wasserwerte eher konstant und vermindert auch Stress für die Fische durch stärker wechselnde Wasserwerte bei großen TWW.
Es gibt dazu mehrere Ansichten, das wäre meine. Ob richtig oder falsch, das kann ich nicht abschließend beurteilen.

Bei 'Gießaktionen' als TWW, da kann man den Pegelwächter doch auch abschalten ...
Oder man kombiniert beide und die automatisierte Pegelfüllung ist für die Zeit der Wasserentnahme gesperrt. So würde ich es an Deiner Stelle lösen wollen ...
Oder ...

Oder halt alles per Hand, wie Du es im Moment gedenkst zu tun. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (21. Juni 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Der Niveauschalter für den Teichwasserstand sollte sich eigentlich nicht in der Filteranlage befinden, sondern irgendwo am Teich oder einem sogenannten korrespondierendem Rohr.


Ja leuchtet ein, denn wenn mal was verstopft ist kann der Pegelstand variieren.

Es gibt Hauswasserwerke mit und ohne Behälter?
Dieser Behälter ist für den Druck zuständig oder als Wasserspeicher?


DbSam schrieb:


> Bei 'Gießaktionen' als TWW, da kann man den Pegelwächter doch auch abschalten ...
> Oder man kombiniert beide und die automatisierte Pegelfüllung ist für die Zeit der Wasserentnahme gesperrt. So würde ich es an Deiner Stelle lösen wollen ...



Und wenn wird es ein manueller pegelschalter.
Ich wollte nicht diesen ganzen Schnickschnack mit Automatisierung. 
Die einzige Automatisierung wird ein Pegelschalter für die Pumpe sein, das wenn der Pegel zu stark fällt in der letzten Kammer die Pumpen ausgeschaltet werden. 
Mein Teich kann nicht leer gezogen werden da ich 2 Standrohre im Bürstenfilter habe aber die Pumpe heislaufen.


----------



## DbSam (21. Juni 2018)

Da man das Teichniveau regulieren möchte, sollte man auch dieses Niveau am Teich oder einem mit diesem - wie auch immer gearteten - korrespondierenden Rohr an einer beruhigten(!) Stelle überwachen.
Egal ob Schwerkraft- oder gepumptes System, es gibt es vor und hinter der Pumpe logischerweise immer eine Pegeldifferenz und damit, je nach Konstruktion, meist auch zum Teich. Dadurch wird eine Niveauregulierung des Teichpegels in der Filteranlage somit etwas trickreicher und dadurch auch anfälliger.

Der Vorschlag war ja auch nur als eine Art Idee gedacht, Dein Teich funktioniert natürlich auch ohne diesen 'Firli' (=Firlefanz).
Manchmal ist es aber auch einfacher bequemer, wenn man einfach den "Rasenspreng- und Gartengießhahn" aufdreht und sich danach nicht noch um den Wasserpegel im Teich kümmern muss.



XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Es gibt Hauswasserwerke mit und ohne Behälter?


Fast alle Pumpen, welche als 'Hauswasserwerke' verkauft werden, haben einen Druckkessel. (Die Funktionsweise ist u.a. auch hier in einfachen Worten erklärt.)
Man kann aber auch alle Komponenten getrennt kaufen und einzeln installieren.




XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Ich wollte nicht diesen ganzen Schnickschnack mit Automatisierung.


Verständlich, deshalb habe ich das auch so geschrieben.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (21. Juni 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Fast alle Pumpen, welche als 'Hauswasserwerke' verkauft werden, haben einen Druckkessel. (Die Funktionsweise ist u.a. auch hier in einfachen Worten erklärt.)
> Man kann aber auch alle Komponenten getrennt kaufen und einzeln installieren.


Also dient dieser Kessel als druckbehälter und Wasserspeicher. 
Danke für die verlinkte Quelle. 
Ich muss dann mal schauen wie was wo hin gestellt wird da später unter der Gartenhaus Überdachung ein schacht gemacht werden soll für Regenwasser/Teichwasser. 
Ist halt doch schon ne Menge Wasser was da flöten geht und das man dann einen Anschluss vom Filter und diesem Schacht in ein T Stück laufen lässt ( natürlich absperrhähne dazwischen) und dann vom Filter Zapfen kann falls der schacht leer ist.

Ja der Pegelschalter für den Wasserstand wird aufjedenfall ein manueller in einem KG Rohr im Teich oder im Bürstenfilter.

Angedacht ist normal ein Spülkastenfüllventil 
  



DbSam schrieb:


> Der Vorschlag war ja auch nur als eine Art Idee gedacht, Dein Teich funktioniert natürlich auch ohne diesen 'Firli' (=Firlefanz).
> Manchmal ist es aber auch einfacher bequemer, wenn man einfach den "Rasenspreng- und Gartengießhahn" aufdreht und sich danach nicht noch um den Wasserpegel im Teich kümmern muss.



Ich bin auch echt froh über jeden Vorschlag von Forenkollegen den ich bekomme und ich finde die Idee auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Teich4You (21. Juni 2018)

Moin hast du mal meinen letzten Beitrag in meiner Doku gelesen?
Ich lasse einfach etwas mehr als nötig, also mehr als der Trommelfilter raus spült, am Tag zulaufen.
Am Ende ist das alles Wasserwechsel.
Ob ich das überlaufende Wasser nun einfach weg laufen lasse, oder den Garten damit bewässere wäre ja egal.
Es gibt ja auch Regentage oder Wochen, wo man nicht bewässern muss, aber trotzdem Wasserwechsel machen sollte.
Da würde es also so oder so weg laufen.

Mein Ansatz ist immer so wenig kompliziert wie möglich.
Daher einfach mehrfach täglich was zulaufen lassen, ohne das absolut genau steuern zu wollen/müssen.


----------



## DbSam (21. Juni 2018)

Hallo Andy,

ein Spülkastenventil einzubauen wäre mir etwas zu aufwändig, ich wüßte gar nicht an welcher Stelle im System ich das Dingens installieren sollte.
Ich würde dann eher zu solchen Lösungen wie bspw. einem Pegelschalter greifen und damit ein Ventil,eine Pumpe oder was auch immer ansteuern. Relativ simpel und geht immer. (Die Links dienen nur als Beispiel, solch Zeugs bekommst Du sicher auch günstiger.)

Bei einer Überlauflösung wie von @Teich4You vorgeschlagen, welche grundsätzlich funktioniert, benötigst Du aber wieder einen Auffangbehälter für das 'Sprengwasser' und evtl. auch eine Pumpe am Überlauf ...
Somit steht also noch eine Tonne mehr in der Gegend herum, welche dann während der 'Sprengarbeiten', also des Gießens, sicherlich per Schwimmschalter auch noch nachgefüllt werden muss. Dies sehe ich schon wieder als komplizierter an.
Ein Hinweis noch:
Solch geplante 'Überlauflösungen' funktionieren an frostigen Tagen mehr schlecht als recht, wenn das überlaufende Wasser nicht frostsicher abgeführt werden kann. Dann produziert man sich seine eigene Rutschbahn oder man muss diese Lösung abschalten ...
Zumindest in diesem Zeitraum ist eine Pegelsteuerung ihr Geld wert.
Aus meiner Sicht ist es oft auch besser, wenn man das zu wechselnde Wasser gezielt abpumpt oder per Hahn und Hand (oder automatisiert) dem Teichkreislauf entzieht.
Um die Wiederherstellung des Pegelstandes kümmert sich dann die Automatik. (Dies ist ebenso hilfreich bei einer Befüllung nach Reparatur, TWW, ... - man vergisst nicht den Hahn zu schließen ...)
Die nächste zu klärende Frage wäre, ob man an Tagen mit ausreichendem Niederschlag wirklich noch Wasser zuführen möchte, will oder muss.


Wie weiter oben geschrieben:
Es gibt an dieser Stelle sehr viele Lösungsmöglichkeiten.
Du musst nur die für Dich geeignete finden oder erfinden. Ein paar Ansätze dafür solltest Du nun bekommen haben.


Gruß Carsten

Edit, noch ein physikalischer Hinweis:
Bei einer stärkeren Eisdecke verringert sich logischerweise das zur Verfügung stehende Volumen für das zugeführte Wasser deutlich. Wie in der Filteranlage muss die Pegeldifferenz erst unter dem Eis zum Überlauf kommen. Wer den Pegel sehr knapp an der Kante fährt, bei dem kann der Teich auch über den Rand überlaufen.
Um dies zu verhindern, darf in einer Zeiteinheit nur so viel Wasser zugeführt werden, wie auch über den normalen Überlauf abfließen kann. Das muss man im Winter mit der Eisdecke austesten.
Wer also eine Überlauflösung plant und seinen Teich nicht abdeckt, sollte irgendwie daran denken ...


----------



## Teich4You (21. Juni 2018)

Achso Andy, ich habe vergessen zu erwähnen das ich auch im Winter und bei Dauerfrost überlaufen lasse.
Das Rohr hat DN 75 und hat einen freien Auslauf in einer Gartenecke. 
Damit gab es auch Anfang 2018 keine Probleme als wir die richtig dicken Minustemperaturen hatten.

Ich würde eventuell einfach deine Gartenbewässerungspumpe beim Filter mit integrieren.
Letzte Kammer oder so.
Und dann eben nach Bedarf, oder automatisch laufen lassen.
Was dann im Teich fehlt, wird eben einfach wieder nachgefüllt.


----------



## DbSam (21. Juni 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Damit gab es auch Anfang 2018 keine Probleme als wir die richtig dicken Minustemperaturen hatten.


Naja, damals hattest Du auch den Zulauf noch nicht automatisiert und bist sicherlich auch nicht alle 8 Stunden mit dem Schlauch zum Teich getrabt ...

Wenn das automatisiert abläuft und das Wasser aus dem Überlauf nur auf der Wiese verplätschern soll, dann müsste man im Winter die Menge (oder die Zeit) des Zulaufes etwas genauer planen.
Und vielleicht könnte auch der Hamburger Winter etwas strenger als in Deiner Gegend sein, vielleicht hat Andre keinen Schacht und vielleicht könnte das Wasser in seinem Grundstück auch insgesamt schlechter versickern.

Andre muss sein System auf Wintertauglichkeit abklopfen, ich habe keine Ahnung was genau er da treibt ... 

Gruß Carsten
PS:
Du schreibst: "Vom Gardena Computer geht es per Gartenschlauch in die erste Biokammer."
Das *könnte *bei einem richtigen Männerwinter auf dem Stück Trennwand neben der Holzbohle in Richtung TF-Kammer unter der insgesamt zugigen Abdeckung evtl. auch zu einem zugefrorenen Schlauchstück führen, wenn das Biobecken nicht genug Strahlungswärme abgibt. 
... und am Gartenwasserhahn musst Du sowieso basteln, sonst stimmt die Aussage auf Deiner Homepage nicht so ganz ...


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (21. Juni 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> ein Spülkastenventil einzubauen wäre mir etwas zu aufwändig, ich wüßte gar nicht an welcher Stelle im System ich das Dingens installieren sollte.


So, das mit dem Spülkastenventil ist wieder geplatzt.
Da bekomme ich Max 1/2 zoll Anschluss.
Die maximale Füllmenge liegt bei 450liter/Std.
Dauert viel zu lange.
Ich werde erstmal wie geplant mit dem PE Rohr 1 zoll bis unten in den Garten zum Haus gehen und dann mit dem Hahn manuell auffüllen. 
Oder deine Variante die du angegeben hast.


DbSam schrieb:


> Bei einer Überlauflösung wie von @Teich4You vorgeschlagen, welche grundsätzlich funktioniert, benötigst Du aber wieder einen Auffangbehälter für das 'Sprengwasser' und evtl. auch eine Pumpe am Überlauf ...
> Somit steht also noch eine Tonne mehr in der Gegend herum, welche dann während der 'Sprengarbeiten', also des Gießens, sicherlich per Schwimmschalter auch noch nachgefüllt werden muss. Dies sehe ich schon wieder als komplizierter an.



Das ist gar nicht mal so das Problem. 
Bürstenkammer, Bio 1&2 sowie der Überlauf sind komplett miteinander verbunden.
Da soll später dann auch noch die Regentonne vom Gartenhausdach mit ran.

Mit der Tonne ist geplant unter dem überbau eine Grube zu machen wo noch ein Vorfilter mit Siebkorb ran kommt der den groben Schmutz und Kot abhält. 

Dann wird von dort eine Leitung zu einem T Stück, und eine vom Filter kommend zum T Stück gelegt.
Beide werden mit Kugelhähnen versehen sodass man steuern kann.
Auch mein Überlauf sowie die restlichen Abläufe gehen über 75mm.


DbSam schrieb:


> Andre


Andy bitte



DbSam schrieb:


> Andre muss sein System auf Wintertauglichkeit abklopfen, ich habe keine Ahnung was genau er da treibt ...


Ja das muss ich auch noch.
Einige Isolierungsarbeiten müssen auch noch gemacht werden.


----------



## DbSam (21. Juni 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Andy bitte


Verzeih, war ein freudscher Vertipper



XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Bürstenkammer, Bio 1&2 sowie der Überlauf sind komplett miteinander verbunden.
> Da soll später dann auch noch die Regentonne vom Gartenhausdach mit ran.
> 
> Mit der Tonne ist geplant unter dem überbau eine Grube zu machen wo noch ein Vorfilter mit Siebkorb ran kommt der den groben Schmutz und Kot abhält.
> ...


 
Ich glaube, den letzten Satz habe ich verstanden. 
Wie auch immer, wenn da sowieso geplanterweise noch eine Tonne mehr herum steht, dann kannst Du das so machen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (22. Juni 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Das ist gar nicht mal so das Problem.
> Bürstenkammer, Bio 1&2 sowie der Überlauf sind komplett miteinander verbunden.
> Da soll später dann auch noch die Regentonne vom Gartenhausdach mit ran.


Haha ja.... Ich wieder.... ganze Sätze Andy.
Gemeint war das alle Abläufe miteinander verbunden sind.


DbSam schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, wenn da sowieso geplanterweise noch eine Tonne mehr herum steht, dann kannst Du das so machen.


Tonne oder ähnliches wird im Boden verschwinden.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (22. Juni 2018)

Das wird der kommende Platz.
    
Der sammelschacht kommt auf die linke Seite mit denke ich mal 75cm Höhe x 100cm Breite x 100cm Tiefe.
Rechts kommt ein Regenwasserfilter für Zysternen mit schmutzkorb. 
Dann sollte noch genug Platz sein für das HWW am Gartenhaus was dann verkleidet und isoliert wird.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (29. Juni 2018)

Kleines Statement zu dem Nylonstrumpf.
Die Filterleistung ist sehr gut.
Muss jeden Morgen und Abend ihn sauber machen und wechseln. 
Leider ist der Strumpf sooo fein das dieser den Durchfluss zu stark bremst und meinen Teich überlaufen lässt.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Filterstrümpfen? 
Sind diese weniger fein?

Da ich die Folie selbst schweissen werde, habe ich mir nun eine eigene Heisluftpistole gebraucht gekauft.
War sehr günstig mit 55€.
    
Ist von Raychem. 
Ich glaube dieses Modell gibt es aber auf dem Markt nicht mehr.


----------



## Haggard (29. Juni 2018)

Frag mal beim @Küstensegler , er filtert wohl mit Vliessäckchen und kann Dir dazu bestimmt mehr sagen  Hat aber einen Schwimmteich ohne Fische, soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (30. Juni 2018)

Wer kann mir sagen wie viel ich bei den beiden Rohren absägen muss um einen Durchfluss von 10m3 pro rohr zu bekommen.
Aktuell sind es ca 4 bis 5 cm und das Gitter davor.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (1. Juli 2018)

Ich habe mich mal ein wenig weiter schlau gesucht und im Nachbarforum die Lösung gefunden die ich selbst heute um gesetzt habe.

Ich habe zwischen Rohren und Wasseroberfläche gut 11cm nun wo ich die Rohre jetzt gekürzt habe.

-Und das kam vom Lothar Gehlhaar Forum;

Wenn die Standrohre ganz abgesenkt sind, so befindet sich die Oberkante des 100er Rohres etwa 10cm unter der Wasseroberfläche. Am Umfang dieses gedachten 10cm hohen Zylinders ist genügend Strömungsquerschnitt. Da bremst nix mehr. Wenn ich die Standrohre ganz entnehme, habe ich in der Vorkammer denselben Wasserstand wie mit gedrückten Standrohren.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (6. Juli 2018)

Guten Morgen alle miteinander, 
Gestern war mal wieder Putztag im Bürstenfilter.
Habe dann nun gestern auch eine Kleine Änderung an der einströmung vorgenommen, da ich bemerkt habe das der Schmutz sich überwiegend im vorderen und hinteren Bereich setzt wo keine Strömung vorhanden ist.
Habe einen 87°C bogen mit kurzem Stück Rohr drauf eingebaut, sodass das Wasser nun nach oben aufpilzt und sich dann gleichmässig verteilt. 
Beim Skimmer muss ich sehen ob ich dort genauso vorgehe das zeigt sich später. 
      

Dann habe ich gestern die Leitungen für die Zwischenhälterung gelegt.
Alles passt wunderbar vom Niveau.

Rücklauf
    
Einlauf mit Pumpe im Becken.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (9. Juli 2018)

Montag geht es los.
Die Erde wird weg geschafft.
Im Gegenzug gibt's dafür einen Japanischen __ Fächerahorn und eine Holzterasse und eine Kleine Teichschale von ca 3000 l.
  
Damit wir morgen gleich durchstarten können haben wir schon mal Vorarbeit geleistet.
Auch am Teovhdurchbruch haben wir schon mal angefangen und müssen nachher nur noch die lockere Erde in die Säcke einfüllen.
  
Den Teich haben wir auch heute umgepumpt und die Fische in den Pool umgesetzt. 
  
Bei der Reinigungsaktion vom Teich sind die ganzen Steine raus geflogen. 
Ich sage nur, nie wieder steinecken im Teich.
  Was eine Gammelecke.
Beim umpumpen haben wir dann festgestellt das die Wasseruhr damals richtig gezählt hat mit 6800 liter. 

So sieht's momentan aus.
    
So wird der Durchbruch ungefähr sein.
  
Weitere Infos Folgen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (12. Juli 2018)

Ich kann euch sagen...
Ich hab kein bock mehr auf buddeln.
In den letzten 4 Tagen habe ich ca 250 Säcke a 20 Kg mit Erde und Sand gefüllt.
Was das angeht bin ich auch mit meiner Kraft am Ende. 
Dazu kommt das alle Säcke gefüllt sind und man nicht mehr weiter graben kann.

Anstelle der angepeilelten 2 m tiefe werden es wohl nun 1,8 m.
Meines erachtens reicht das vollkommen.
    
Morgen wird der Durchbruch fertig und alles wird gerade gezogen und BA und Leitung kommen rein.

Nun sind wir erstmal auf dem Weg nach Walsrode um unsere beiden Babys zu holen.


----------



## trampelkraut (12. Juli 2018)

Komm stell dich nicht an, da gehen noch 20 cm.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (12. Juli 2018)

Ich würde gerne aber werde den Boden nicht mehr los.


----------



## trampelkraut (12. Juli 2018)

Grab doch ein Loch und füll ihn da rein!


----------



## Alfii147 (12. Juli 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne aber werde den Boden nicht mehr los.



Einfach Abends zum Nachbarn rüber..
Am nächsten Morgen rufst dann rüber, uii hast an Maulwurf


----------



## Ida17 (12. Juli 2018)

Das wird, halt durch


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (12. Juli 2018)

Wir sind wieder zu Hause und die Koi haben die Fahrt auch gut überstanden.
 
Abstrich wurde gemacht...
Habe nur einen Trichodina gefunden was allerdings durch die Wasserqualität von dort kommen kann.
Wir haben die beiden zu unserem Bestand direkt gesetzt da wir imoment gegen Kiemenwürmer behandeln und falls sich dort was bei denen versteckt hat werden die auch gleich abgetötet.
Der Chagoi (schoko) hat 54cm und 
der Kujaku 42cm.


----------



## tosa (13. Juli 2018)

na, die Trichodina hättest du mit einem Kurzzeit-KPM-Bad aber auch sehr schnell abtöten können, jetzt wirst du diese mit Sicherheit noch in deinem Teich nachbehandeln müssen.


----------



## Aquaga (13. Juli 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne aber werde den Boden nicht mehr los.


War bei mir ähnlich.... dann wurde der Hochteich eben etwas höher


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (14. Juli 2018)

tosa schrieb:


> na, die Trichodina hättest du mit einem Kurzzeit-KPM-Bad aber auch sehr schnell abtöten können


Habe ich aber keine Ahnung von.. 
Meine Tierärztin meinte das diese von allein wieder verschwinden wenn die Wasserqualität sehr gut ist. 



Aquaga schrieb:


> War bei mir ähnlich.... dann wurde der Hochteich eben etwas höher


Ja ne.... es reicht so wie es ist....
Bodenablauf ist drin 
  
Danach kam der feinschliff der Wände. 
    
Nach 4 Std war ich dann fertig mit dem Sand und das Flies kam rein.
Da hat Frauchen sich dran gemacht.


----------



## Teich4You (14. Juli 2018)

Bei Facebook habe ich sogar schon Bilder mit Folie gesehen


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (14. Juli 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Bei Facebook habe ich sogar schon Bilder mit Folie gesehen


Ja da hast du auch recht.
Und hier der Nachtrag mit Folie.


----------



## Alfii147 (14. Juli 2018)

Sehr schön Andy!
Bin auf das fertige Ergebnis gespannt..


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (14. Juli 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Sehr schön Andy!
> Bin auf das fertige Ergebnis gespannt..


Ich muss auch sagen wenn man das richtige Werkzeug hat läuft es wie von selbst. 
Hier mal ein kleiner Zwischenstand.


----------



## Michael H (14. Juli 2018)

Hallo
Ich drücke dir die Daumen das das alles klappt mit deiner Folie ....


----------



## Haggard (15. Juli 2018)

@XxGabbeRxX wie hast Du denn Dein Erdreich verputzt ? Ich muss bei mir auch noch an diverse Stellen ran.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (15. Juli 2018)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
Der Teich ist fertig.
War gestern Abend nicht mehr in der Lage das noch mitzuteilen.
          
Um 19 Uhr war die Teichfolie komplett verschweisst und alle Nähte mit Folien Schnipsel in Quellschweissmittel eingelegt schön bepinselt.


----------



## Ida17 (15. Juli 2018)

Sieht sehr gut aus!
Wann heißt es denn "Rohr 1 bis 4 bewässern"?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (15. Juli 2018)

Mal Zeit.... mitn und Kekse...
Wasser läuft seit gestern um 20.30 Uhr...
    
So war der stand heute morgen um 8.52 Uhr.
  
So sah es um 15 Uhr aus mit rund 20.000 liter Wasser.
Das Wasser hat schon gut 18,8°C.
Da kann man über ein kleines Bad nachdenken. 

Falten waren so gut wie keine vorhanden die man ziehen musste nur bei dem alten Teich musste man ein wenig liften

@Haggard Wir haben die Wände sowie den Boden mit Sand verputzt.
Wände mit der Gieskanne nass gemacht und den Sand ein wenig in der Maurerbütt feucht gemacht sodass er klebt.


----------



## Alfii147 (15. Juli 2018)

Und, wie sieht es aus?
Was hat nun Final an Wasser in den Teich gepasst?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (16. Juli 2018)

Endstand nach 24 Std.
*24.000 liter +2.200 liter Filter

26.200 Liter *


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (16. Juli 2018)

Einen wunderschönen Montag morgen,

Das ist nun der neue Blick auf den Teich.
 

Bisher kann ich nur minimale Veränderungen am Wasser feststellen was ich aber erstmal auf Setzungen vom Boden schiebe.
Wir waren mal ab.

Nächster Schritt wird sein das ich die Natursteinmauer wieder verblende und dann an die Terasse.


----------



## f.dittrich57 (16. Juli 2018)

SUPER[emoji106]
Jetzt muss nur noch alles dicht sein und hoffentlich auch bleiben[emoji98][emoji97]


----------



## Teich4You (16. Juli 2018)

Gut gemacht


----------



## krallowa (16. Juli 2018)

Sehr geil, hat sich echt gelohnt, sieht richtig klasse aus 

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Ida17 (16. Juli 2018)

Super, Glückwunsch! 
Da hat sich das Buddeln richtig gelohnt!


----------



## DbSam (16. Juli 2018)

Moin return,

da hast Du ja am Wochenende richtig losgelegt ... 
Ich drück die Daumen, dass sich nur die Folie/der Boden etwas gesetzt hat und auch wirklich alles dicht ist.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## pyro (16. Juli 2018)

Servus Andy!

Klasse Arbeit, ich hoffe die Knochen tun nicht zu sehr weh. Gönne Dir mal eine Stunde beim Physio/Masseur. Die Kosten hierfür gehen in den Teichbaukosten unter und glaub mir das tut gut.

Sag mal welche Folie hast du benutzt und gibt es irgendwo eine detailierte Anleitung wie das mit dem verschweissen der Folie mit dem Heissluftföhn geht? Das würde mich mal interessieren...


----------



## Aquaga (16. Juli 2018)

pyro schrieb:


> Sag mal welche Folie hast du benutzt und gibt es irgendwo eine detailierte Anleitung wie das mit dem verschweissen der Folie mit dem Heissluftföhn geht? Das würde mich mal interessieren...



Wirklich sehr schön geworden!        Gratuliere! 


Ich würde mich auch über einen detaillierten Erfahrungsbericht sehr freuen 

Bin ja nun auch gerade bei der Frage welche Folie und welche Verschweiß-Methode
ich bei meinem Projekt nehmen soll (Heißluft und/oder (nur) Quellschweißmittel)?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (16. Juli 2018)

Ich danke allen für die Herzliche Glückwünsche und Zustimmungen.
Ohne meiner Frau wäre das aber nie so schnell zustande gekommen denn sie hat sehr sehr viel mit angepackt. 

An 
@Aquaga 
@pyro 
Zum Thema selber schweissen.
Folie habe ich 1mm PVC Folie von Sika genommen
http://www.teichfolie-onlineshop.de...remium-PVC-Teichfolie-1-0mm-schwarz::442.html
Ist der günstigste Preis den ich finden konnte.
Eine richtige Anleitung zum schweissen habe ich nie wirklich gefunden.
Ansich ist das schweissen ganz easy. 
Du brauchst ein richtiges Schweissgerät wie ein Heisluftgerät von Leister oder ähnlicher Marke mit Schlitzdüse.
Dann eine andrückrolle die glatt ist.
PVC Reiniger für hartnäckige stellen wo z.B. Kleber von der Produktion drauf ist.
Quellschweissmittel zum versiegeln der Nähte.

Die Folie sollte stets sauber an den Kanten sein.
Normal reicht es mit einem Handtuch den Sand/Erde Weg zu wischen. 
Die Folie lappt ca. 10 über die andere. 
Dann mit der Spitze vom Fön ca. 3-4 cm zwischen die Folien.
Den Fön in der einen und die Rolle in der anderen Hand und dann drückst du immer hinter der Spitze mit der du immer weiter gehst entlang.
Nun machst du aber erst die innere Naht.
Nach ca. 20-30 cm mache ich dann die äußere Naht.
Da sollte dann schön die ausentkante von der Folie schmelzen und man hat einen weichen Übergang.
Beim schweissen immer schauen das die Folie richtig liegt und man nicht zu viele Falten hat.

Die Abschnitte die man später hat macht man klein in 2x2 cm Stücke in ein Glas und dann Quellschweissmittel drauf.
Die schnipsel müssen ca.2 cm bedeckt sein und dann geschlossen gut 24 -48 Std stehen.
Immer mal schütteln.
Das kommt dann zuletzt auf die Nähte.


----------



## DbSam (16. Juli 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Ansich ist das schweissen ganz easy.
> Du brauchst ein richtiges Schweissgerät wie ein Heisluftgerät von Leister oder ähnlicher Marke mit Schlitzdüse.


... und dann vor allem die richtig eingestellte Schweißtemperatur, welche durchaus auch von Folie zu Folie abweichen kann.  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Haggard (16. Juli 2018)

Hut ab für´s Selberschweissen. Ganz toll geworden !


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (16. Juli 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> und dann vor allem die richtig eingestellte Schweißtemperatur, welche durchaus auch von Folie zu Folie abweichen kann.


Oh ja... Ich habe meine Schweistemperatur bei 300 Watt gehabt.

Danke @Haggard


----------



## Alfii147 (16. Juli 2018)

System läuft auch schon, alles getestet und zufrieden ?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (16. Juli 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> System läuft auch schon, alles getestet und zufrieden ?


Also der Überlauf funktioniert. 
Alles andere sollte auch funktionieren da der neue Bodenablauf und der Skimmer an den Bürstenfilter angeschlossen sind.
Testen kann ich erst ab Freitag da die Zwischenhälterung mit dem Filter als Gepumptes System läuft.

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit allem...
So wie es aussieht ist der Teich wohl dicht. Einen kleinen Wasserverlust habe ich aber momentan da der 75mm Zugschieber nicht komplett schließt. 
Da kommen aber schon Ersatzteile. 

Die Natursteinmauer habe ich heute auch fertig bekommen.
Sieht wieder schick aus.
    

Morgen geht's mit der Terasse weiter.
Mit der Unterkonstruktion habe ich schon begonnen und vom Baumarkt haben wir für die Brücke 2 Stück 9x9x210cm Balken gekauft.
Frauchen beginnt morgen die Dielen mit Entgrauer zu behandeln.
@Teich4You welches Öl hattest du genommen für dein Holz?
War das Leinöl?

Bilder kommen morgen.


----------



## Alfii147 (17. Juli 2018)

Schau Dir auch dies mal an:

https://www.pnz.de/produkte-von-a-z/douglasien-terrassen-oel

https://www.osmoshop.com/aussen/terrassen-gartenmoebel/39/osmo-terrassen-oel?number=004-750


----------



## koichteich (17. Juli 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Morgen geht's mit der Terasse weiter.
> Mit der Unterkonstruktion habe ich schon begonnen und vom Baumarkt haben wir für die Brücke 2 Stück 9x9x210cm Balken gekauft.



Moin Andreas, ich habe auch vor eine Terasse am Teich zu bauen. Schön das du vorlegst. Wie sieht deine Unterkonstruktion aus? Ich wollte Erdspieße nehmen und darauf ein 6/8er Lattrnrahmen. Bitte Bilder einfügen.

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## Teich4You (17. Juli 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> @Teich4You welches Öl hattest du genommen für dein Holz?
> War das Leinöl?


Ja, war es.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (18. Juli 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Schau Dir auch dies mal an:
> 
> https://www.pnz.de/produkte-von-a-z/douglasien-terrassen-oel


Hab ich nun auch bestellt.
Danke für den Tipp.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Ja, war es.


Haben uns nun aber da das Holz nach der Reinigung sehr hell wurde für Teaköl von PNZ entschieden. 



koichteich schrieb:


> Wie sieht deine Unterkonstruktion aus? Ich wollte Erdspieße nehmen und darauf ein 6



Hier der Aufbau der Unterkonstruktion. 
Da die Terasse schon da war wurde sie auch als Grundlage zur Auflage verwendet. 
      
Nach einem halben Tag und vorher ohne Plan lag die Unterkonstruktion. 
  
Um 17 uhr waren dann die Langen Dielen gebohrt und verschraubt.
    
Um 20.00 Uhr war ich dann mit der gesamten Deckfläche fertig.

Morgen heißt es mal Pause und Donnerstag kommt dann der Rest. 
  
So soll es dann rund um den Teich aussehen.


----------



## pyro (18. Juli 2018)

Leinöl ... ich habe damals im Juni 2011 die Lärchenbretter bei meinem Steg nicht behandelt, ich hab die Natur gelassen. Ein Brett ist jetzt inzwischen am Rand geschädigt und fault etwas. Das muss ich wohl nächstes Jahr auswechseln. Die graue Farbe störte mich nicht und 8 Jahre bis das erste Brett kaputt geht ist auch ganz in Ordnung finde ich.

Hier ein Link zum Steg in meinem Teichbauthread aus dem Jahr 2011:
Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?

Leinöl gibt es hier öfter im Supermarkt. Ich glaub kürzlich bei Norma und da zahlt man einen Bruchteil von dem was PNZ aufruft.


----------



## koichteich (18. Juli 2018)

Moin Andi, du hast ja ein irres Tempo drauf bei 30 Grad. Gefällt mir sehr gut deine Gartenanlage.
Danke für deine Ausführliche Erklärung nebst Bilder.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (18. Juli 2018)

pyro schrieb:


> Hier ein Link zum Steg in meinem Teichbauthread aus dem Jahr 2011:
> Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?


Sehr schön geworden dein Steg.



pyro schrieb:


> Leinöl gibt es hier öfter im Supermarkt. Ich glaub kürzlich bei Norma und da zahlt man einen Bruchteil von dem was PNZ aufruft.


Unser Holz ist aber mit Teaköl damals gestrichen worden. 
Und da die Terasse schon ca. 8 Jahre alt ist mussten wir sie erstmal Reinigen von Schmutz und vergrauung befreien.

Nun wird morgen die Terasse neu gestrichen.
Hier mal ein paar vergleichsbilder.


----------



## Teich4You (18. Juli 2018)

Ihr macht das schon.


----------



## Michael H (18. Juli 2018)

Hallo

Und ich finde gerade das alte unbehandelte geil ...
Aber wie so oft, jeder wie er es mag ...


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (22. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
einige Tage sind vergangen und der Urlaub ist auch rum.
Die Terasse ist fertig und die Technik unter dem Deck hinten verschwunden. Ok, fast...

      
      
Die Feinheiten kommen nun nach und nach.
Am Freitag sind dann alle Koi vom Pool in den Teich umgezogen. 
Pool ist abgebaut und neue Rasensaat gestreut. 
Alle Fische haben ein Kurzzeitsalzbad bekommen und kamen nach dem Salzbad bevor sie in den Teich kamen in frisches gut belüftetes Teichwasser. 
    

Im großen neuen Teich sind nun 30 Koi von Klein bis groß. 

Nächsten Monat kommen dann endlich die Japanmatten und im September dann die neue Osaga OHE 30000.
Vielleicht komme ich dieses Jahr noch mit der kleinen UVC aus dann kann diese erstmal hinten ran gehängt werden.


----------



## Olli.P (23. Juli 2018)

Hi,



XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Im großen neuen Teich sind nun 30 Koi von Klein bis groß.



na, da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob das auf dauer gut geht............

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen das bei mir schon 25 Koi zu viel sind. 
Okay bis auf 3,4 kleinere von ca. 30-35 cm, haben alle anderen schon die 50+ an Länge erreicht.
Ich würde jedenfalls gerne min. 4 Koi wieder abgeben wollen.
Und das bei 25.000L Teich + 3m³ Filter + 4500L Pflanzenteich...............

Ansonsten ist der Teich sehr schön geworden, Respekt und das bei dem Wetter!


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (23. Juli 2018)

Olli.P schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist der Teich sehr schön geworden, Respekt und das bei dem Wetter!


Vielen Dank für das Kompliment.



Olli.P schrieb:


> na, da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob das auf dauer gut geht............


Ich wüsste nicht warum das nicht gut gehen sollte.
Klar es ist mehr als einer auf 1qm3 aber wenn ich andere Teiche sehe die 2 Koi auf 1qm3 Haben, na ich weiß nicht. 
Aber man wird sehen.


----------



## Teich4You (23. Juli 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> aber wenn ich andere Teiche sehe die 2 Koi auf 1qm3 Haben



Wo denn? Beim Händler? 
Ich habe dieses Jahr nun wirklich nicht wenige Teiche besucht, aber 2 auf 1m³ hatte keiner.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (23. Juli 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wo denn? Beim Händler?
> Ich habe dieses Jahr nun wirklich nicht wenige Teiche besucht, aber 2 auf 1m³ hatte keiner


Nein, bei Kalle zum Beispiel der einen 35qm3 Teich hat und dort schwimmen 60 Koi alle über 50cm.




_View: https://youtu.be/SvIdekasdLI_


----------



## Teich4You (23. Juli 2018)

Sowas solltest du dir nicht als Vorbild nehmen.

Das hat für mich auch nichts mehr mit "ästhetischer" Koihaltung zu tun. 
Das ist eine Koimast auf engen Raum mit Massen an Futter.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (23. Juli 2018)

Wer redet denn von Vorbild???


XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> aber wenn ich andere Teiche sehe die 2 Koi auf 1qm3 Haben, na ich weiß nicht.


Ich stelle dies doch sogar in Frage. 

Und bis unsere Koi alle auf 50 cm und mehr sind vergehen noch einige Jahre.
Ich habe doch nicht umsonst den großen Umbau vom Filter gemacht.


----------



## Teich4You (23. Juli 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> ...man wird sehen


----------



## pyro (24. Juli 2018)

Hallo Andy,

sei mir bitte bitte nicht böse aber irgendwie will mir das ganze mit der Terasse nicht recht gefallen.

Ich bin wohl doch ein zu starker Liebhaber eines natürlichen Teiches mit geschwungenem Randverlauf usw.

Mir ist klar, das Koiteiche nicht selten wie sterile Wasserbecken aussehen. Du hast an deinen recht schönen natürlichen Teich so ein Wasserbecken angebaut... alles gut. Aber jetzt wurde das bisschen natürlich am alten Teich von einer grossen, rechteckigen Terasse eingepfercht und zugebaut.

Das will mir auf den ersten Blick anhand der letzten Bilder nicht gefallen... tut mir leid. Ich dachte das Du mit den Terassenbrettern nur eine kleine Umrandung baust, eine Art Weg und nicht so ein 10qm +x Monstrum.  Nimm es bitte nicht persönlich, du hattest super viel Arbeit und hast viel Zeit und Geld investiert. Da hab ich totalen Respekt.


----------



## f.dittrich57 (24. Juli 2018)

Moin moin,
Warum sollten deine Koi noch Jahre brauchen um über 50cm zu wachsen?Willst du nur auf erhalt füttern?Da giebt es bei Konishi einen Futterkonfigurator wo du alle deine Fische eingeben kannst mit größe und geschlecht usw. und dann hast du die Menge welche du füttern kannst.
Bei 30 Fischen in allen größen kommt da bestimmt 500g pro Tag raus denk ich.

Viel Spaß weiterhin mit deinem schönen Hobby[emoji41]


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (24. Juli 2018)

@pyro du alles gut. Jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack. 
Ansich ist die Terasse nicht so groß, ich denke das kommt vom Winkel her wie es Fotografiert wurde. 
Die Terasse misst 4m*2,2m.
Klar, Sehr schade das die geschwungenen Formen Weg sind aber es ist dennoch sehr stimmig geblieben.
  



pyro schrieb:


> Nimm es bitte nicht persönlich, du hattest super viel Arbeit und hast viel Zeit und Geld investiert. Da hab ich totalen Respekt.


Vielen lieben dank für das Kompliment.


f.dittrich57 schrieb:


> Warum sollten deine Koi noch Jahre brauchen um über 50cm zu wachsen?Willst du nur auf erhalt füttern?Da giebt es bei Konishi einen Futterkonfigurator wo du alle deine Fische eingeben kannst mit größe und geschlecht usw. und dann hast du die Menge welche du füttern kannst.
> Bei 30 Fischen in allen größen kommt da bestimmt 500g pro Tag raus denk ich.



Nein, auf erhalt füttern wir nicht. 
Aber ein 10 cm oder 20cm Koi braucht eben mehr als nur 1 Jahr um auf 50+ zu kommen.
Ich kann unsere Koi ja gerne mal alle vorstellen.

Danke, werden wir haben.


----------



## f.dittrich57 (24. Juli 2018)

Ja stell sie mal vor[emoji226][emoji245]

Als Beispiel,ich habe letztes Jahr 7 Koi am 13 Juni gekauft 15 -17cm jetzt sind die 36-46cm wobei der kleinste jetzt der Größte ist[emoji16]


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (24. Juli 2018)

Unsere Koi.
  28cm Nisai, Holland
  Tosai, Israel
  42cm Sansai 54cm Yonsai, Japan
  Nisai, Israel
  Nisai, Japan
  Sansai, Deutschland
  Yonsai, Japan, Weiblich
  Sansai, Japan
  Sansai, Deutschland, Weiblich
  Nisai, Israel
  Nisai, Israrel
  Yonsai, Deutschland
  Sansai, Deutschland
  Sansai, Deutschland
  Nisai, Israel
  Sansai, Japan
  Tosai, Israel
  Sansai, Deutschland
  Tosai, Israel
  Tosai, Israel
  Nisai, Israel
  Nisai, Israel
  Nisai, Israel
  Nisai, Israel
  Nisai, Israel
  Nisai, Israel
  Nisai, Israel


----------



## Teich4You (24. Juli 2018)

Jau Andi, bei guter Pflege gehen die in den ersten 1,5 Jahren richtig ab. 45-50cm sind schnell erreicht.
Ab da entscheidet sich meiner Meinung nach (oder man kann es besser beurteilen) welche weiter Gas geben, oder eher langsam weiter wachsen werden.
Mein Mukashi mit 15cm gekauft war nach 1,5 Jahren 47cm. Und ich konnte gar nicht richtig füttern in der Übergangshälterung.

Aber wie auch immer, mich würde es auch interessieren, wenn du die einzeln vorstellen könntest.


----------



## Teich4You (24. Juli 2018)

Da warst du wohl nen Tick schneller als mein Kommentar. 

Da hast du ja wirklich eine bunte Mischung Andi. 
Bei ein paar würde ich die Grenze tatsächlich bei 50cm setzen.
Ich bin da eventuell etwas kritischer 

Aber halte und mal auf dem Laufenden wie es so voran geht.


----------



## f.dittrich57 (24. Juli 2018)

Da hast du ja ein Sammelsurium von Multikulti Koi in deinem Teich,bin gespannt wie sie sich noch weiter entwickeln weden.
Alles steht und fällt ja mit der Filtertechnik und Umwätzleistung.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (24. Juli 2018)

Ja doch.... das ham waaa....
Der weisse ist leider nicht so gewesen, normal hatte er viel mehr Schwarz und eine Maske wie Zoro. 
Aber mal schauen was sich aus dem noch entwickelt. 

Wir sind auch gespannt wie sich alle dieses Jahr entwickeln da uns das Wetter ja wirklich in die Hände spielt.
Nun können sie im großen Teich viel mehr Strecke machen.


f.dittrich57 schrieb:


> Alles steht und fällt ja mit der Filtertechnick und Umwätzleistung.


Aufjedenfall, da bin ich voll und ganz auf deiner Seite. 
Leider erst zum September kommt die grosse Osaga OHE 30000 die zusammen mit der OHE 19000 den Teich einmal pro Stunde umwälzen sollen.
Nun kommen im neuen Monat erstmal 10 Japanmatten rein kommen denn Biologie benötigt mehr Zeit als alles andere an Technik.


----------



## f.dittrich57 (24. Juli 2018)

Andi
 warum bis September warten,jetzt geht der Pank ab!

https://www.teichhandel-24.de/OSAGA...pumpe-Koiteich-stromsparendTrockenaufstellbar


----------



## Teich4You (24. Juli 2018)

Von den Osaga bin ich überhaupt kein Freund.
Die verbrauchen zu viel Strom und die Leistung....naja da hatte ich mir auch mehr versprochen.

Ich fahre momentan mit 2 Pumpen Aquaforte HF. 
Die sind meiner Meinung nach Preis/Leistung/Stromverbrauch am besten.


----------



## f.dittrich57 (24. Juli 2018)

Freund bin ich auch nicht, aber wenn er die verwenden will.
Ich habe 2× Oase im Einsatz[emoji1]


----------



## Alfii147 (24. Juli 2018)

Bei guter Filterung und guten Flow von 1x pro Stunde + sehe ich da keine Probleme.
Wasserwechseln tut der Andi ja eh, dann legt er halt noch eine extra Portion Frischwasser nach .. 

Mehr würde ich jedoch auch nicht mehr einsetzen, sondern vll. mal mehr auf Qualität setzen, dafür ältere aussortieren.
Sehe das auch wie Florian, da bleiben bestimmt mehrere Koi auf der Strecke, die irgendwann nicht mehr wachsen wollen oder eher können. 

Das soll keine Kritik sein, bitte nicht falsch verstehen.
Noch was zum optischen des Teiches: Geschmackssache! Meiner ist auch einfach nur ein Rechteck


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (24. Juli 2018)

f.dittrich57 schrieb:


> Andi
> warum bis September warten,jetzt geht der Pank ab!
> 
> https://www.teichhandel-24.de/OSAGA...pumpe-Koiteich-stromsparendTrockenaufstellbar


Preise hab ich alle schon lange verglichen. 
Entschuldige ich habe nicht mal eben 600 € für Pumpe und Matten.
Kannst mir ja leihen dann gerne.

Mit Osaga hab ich bisher keine Probleme gehabt und die Aquaforte DM Vario Serie verbraucht sogar noch mehr.
Und so viel mehr verbrauchen die Pumpen auch nicht wie andere teure Pumpen.

@Teich4You ich bin leider auf Druckpumpen angewiesen. 
@Alfii147 Ne alles gut. Wirst du so wie andere auch gut recht haben.
Bei dem einen Showa wird das wohl auch sein aber gut, jeder fängt mal einfach an.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (27. Juli 2018)

Moin zusammen, 
Seit dieser Woche bin ich wieder am Arbeiten und da gibt die Freizeit nicht viel ab für den Teich.
Dennoch hab ich es geschafft die Teichumrandung zu 90% fertig zu bekommen und den Wasserfall den wir von der Mauer umgesetzt haben einzupassen und anzuschließen.
    

Ich kann auch ruhigen Gewissens sagen 
Der Teich ist wirklich dicht.

Ich habe minimalen bis keinen Wasserverlust und wenn eben nur das durch die Wärme.

Habe gestern eine 0,75l Flasche Kanne Brottrunk Milchsäurebakterien zugegeben und werde dies alle 2 Wochen bis Ende der Saison machen. 
Bin gespannt wie sich das ganze entwickelt denn 4 € im Monat machen den Kohl auch nicht fett.

Den Fischen geht es sehr gut.
An den ersten 2 Tagen nach dem Umsetzen haben sie sich viel gescheuert und sind gesprungen.
Mittlerweile ist davon so gut wie nichts mehr zu sehen.


----------



## Alfii147 (27. Juli 2018)

In welchem Abschnitt, halten Sie sich denn am liebsten auf ?
Bezüglich deiner Kommentare im Temperatur-Thread.

Über den linken Teil des Teiches, lässt sich bei dir super ein kleines Sonnensegel spannen ..


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (28. Juli 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> In welchem Abschnitt, halten Sie sich denn am liebsten auf


Wenn man nicht am Teich ist eher im Pflanzenbereich vom alten Teich. 

Sonnensegel ist auf jedenfall ne gute Idee.
Ich bin aber mal gespannt ob die Teichtemperatur noch weiter hoch geht denn gestern war auch Ende bei 25,9°C.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (3. Aug. 2018)

Moin moin....
Also Sonnensegel ist keine für mich keine Option da ich dann auch diesen unangenehmen Schatten auf dem Teich habe.
Dazu kommt die Teichtemperatur gar nicht so hoch als ich dachte.
Bisher war bei 26,5°C Schluss.

So wie es aussieht wird wohl doch diesen Monat schon die Pumpe kommen.
Dies hängt allerdings davon ab was 2m2 Japanmatten und 50liter __ Hel-x verstoffwechseln können.
Habe noch keine richtige Seite gefunden wo man dies ausrechnen kann.
Zur Zeit füttern wir Max. 200gr. Futter.


----------



## DbSam (3. Aug. 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Habe gestern eine 0,75l Flasche Kanne Brottrunk Milchsäurebakterien zugegeben und werde dies alle 2 Wochen bis Ende der Saison machen.
> Bin gespannt wie sich das ganze entwickelt denn 4 € im Monat machen den Kohl auch nicht fett.


Kann man aber auch in einem funktionierendem System sehr gern weglassen. 
Fahre doch erst einmal ohne diese Tinktur, welche sowieso erst wieder durch den Filter entfernt werden muss. Genau da wäre ich gespannt wie sich das entwickelt. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Teich4You (3. Aug. 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Moin moin....
> Also Sonnensegel ist keine für mich keine Option da ich dann auch diesen unangenehmen Schatten auf dem Teich habe.
> Dazu kommt die Teichtemperatur gar nicht so hoch als ich dachte.
> Bisher war bei 26,5°C Schluss.
> ...


 
Eine Japanmatte mit 120x100x3,5cm hat schon rund 8,82m² Fläche.

Hast du nur einige Schnipsel momentan?

Was hat die Pumpe denn mit dem Futter zu tun? 
Solange die Wasserwerte passen, weißt du doch ob die 200gr verarbeitet werden können.

Hier mal mein Rechner:


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (4. Aug. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Fahre doch erst einmal ohne diese Tinktur, welche sowieso erst wieder durch den Filter entfernt werden muss. Genau da wäre ich gespannt wie sich das entwickelt.


die Milchsäurebakterien sollen vom Filter ja nicht abgebaut werden die sollen ja im Wasser bleiben denn z.B. produzieren diese Vitamin B12 dieses benötigen die Nitrifizierenden Bakterien.
Zudem fressen die Milchsäurebakterien andere schädliche Bakterien.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Eine Japanmatte mit 120x100x3,5cm hat schon rund 8,82m² Fläche.
> 
> Hast du nur einige Schnipsel momentan?


Ich habe ein paar Schnipsel von 4 Stück 
100x50cm.
Das wären in meinem Fall ca 16m2 Oberfläche. 



Teich4You schrieb:


> Was hat die Pumpe denn mit dem Futter zu tun?


Da ich normal erst die Matten kaufen wollte und im nächsten Monat die Pumpe.

Deinen Rechner verstehe ich nicht ganz.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (4. Aug. 2018)

Guten morgen allerseits, 

Gestern kam mein Hauswasserwerk.
Eigentlich wollte ich mir einen Hauswasserautomat kaufen aber ich denke ein Werk wird es auch tun, zumal dies auch günstiger war.
  
Angesaugt wird in der Japanmatten Kammer. 
Feste Aufstellung wird im Gartenhaus Erfolgen mit 2 Abgängen. 
Einer zum Bürstenfilter wo ein Spiralschlauch angeschlossen wird und der andere am Gartenhaus außen für Gartenwasser.


----------



## f.dittrich57 (4. Aug. 2018)

Moin moin,
Ist das für Dauerbetrieb augelegt?


----------



## DbSam (4. Aug. 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> die sollen ja im Wasser bleiben


... und warum kippst Du diese dann immer nach?
Wenn eine Teichbiologie funktioniert, dann kann man sich solche Maßnahmen ersparen. 
Dann lebt diese besser ohne unsere störenden Eingriffe.

Zum anschubsen total ok. 
Ansonsten finde ich das Quatsch, würde die Ursache woanders suchen und der "dauernd wegsterbenden, unbedingt nötigen Bakterienpopulation, welche ich unbedingt wieder zuführen muss," bessere Lebensbedingungen bieten. 

Ist meine Sicht. 
Kannst Du natürlich halten wie ein Dachdecker. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## lollo (4. Aug. 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Gestern kam mein Hauswasserwerk.


Hallo,
und damit willst du Teichwasser fördern? Dafür sind Hauswasserwerke aber nicht geeignet, diese sind zur Förderung von
Klarwasser ausgelegt und benötigen den dazu gehörenden Filter.

Und von der Leistungsaufnahme von ca. 1000 Watt nicht gerade günstig.


----------



## troll20 (4. Aug. 2018)

Nein @lollo damit will er Wasser aus seinen Filter zum gießen vom Garten Pumpen. Dieses billig Teil steht hier auch noch rum , hat keine 5 Minuten funktioniert. Leider wäre der Rücktransport teurer geworden als was  das Teil gekostet hat


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (4. Aug. 2018)

@f.dittrich57 @lollo
Nein damit möchte ich meinen Bürstenfilter reinigen können da man den Filter nie mit fremden Wasser reinigen sollte.
Dazu möchte ich dann zusätzlich damit den Garten bewässern.
Die Leistungsaufnahme liegt bei 650Watt und 3800l die Std.

@troll20 wir werden sehen wie es funtioniert. Hab ja Garantie.
Und mit dem Vorfilter ein guter Tipp.
Werde ich aufjedenfall mit installieren.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (5. Aug. 2018)

@troll20 Test wurde heute Abend durchgeführt mit Brause und Rasensprenger sowie 15m Gartenschlauch 13mm.
Der Druck am Gerät war bei 2,5bar. 
Ich konnte keinerlei Druck Unterschied zum Hauswasseranschluss bei der Brause und dem Sprenger feststellen.
Lediglich beim Abknicken der Leitung um den Durchfluss zu stoppen war zu merken das da nichts mehr durch ging wie im Gegensatz zum Hauswasseranschluss, da sind dann aber auch halt 4bar drauf wahrscheinlich.
Also bisher sehr guter Eindruck. 
Der Geräuschpegel von 86db war nun auch nicht zu merken vor allem wenn es dann fest im Gartenhaus steht hört man davon gar nichts mehr.


----------



## pyro (5. Aug. 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Moin moin....
> Also Sonnensegel ist keine für mich keine Option da ich dann auch diesen unangenehmen Schatten auf dem Teich habe.



Hm.... *kopfkratz* ...

Was ist an Schatten denn unangenehm???

Ich hab südlich von meinem Teich, in etwa 4m entfernung eine grosse Tanne stehen und bin da ganz froh das ich um die Mittagszeit hier einen mehr oder weniger grossen Schatten habe der über den Teich wandert. Ist ja auch gut für diverse Planzen die unterschiedlich viel Sonne wollen...


----------



## lollo (5. Aug. 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> da man den Filter nie mit fremden Wasser reinigen sollte.


Moin Andy,
das ist ein Mythos, ich reinige schon immer meine Filtermedien mit Brunnenwasser, andere Teichbesitzer mit Wasser vom Versorger.
Was soll da für einen Filter schädlich sein? 



XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Der Geräuschpegel von 86db war nun auch nicht zu merken vor allem wenn es dann fest im Gartenhaus steht hört man davon gar nichts mehr.


und das ist gut so, denn schon ab 85 dB kann das menschliche Gehör irreparablen Schaden nehmen.
Ich hätte einer Jetpumpe mit Aquamat den Vorzug gegeben.
Diese macht das gleiche wie ein Hauswasserwerk, Zapfhahn an, Wasser da, Zapfhahn zu, Pumpe aus.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (5. Aug. 2018)

pyro schrieb:


> Was ist an Schatten denn unangenehm???


An dem schatten ist rein gar nicht's Ei zuwenden.
Habe vergessen zu erwähnen das wir dort zu sehen
 
hinten am Teich eine recht hohe Buchenhecke haben und dann im Nachbargarten eine sehr hohe Tanne die uns ab Mittags dann den Schatten Spenden.


lollo schrieb:


> das ist ein Mythos, ich reinige schon immer meine Filtermedien mit Brunnenwasser, andere Teichbesitzer mit Wasser vom Versorger.
> Was soll da für einen Filter schädlich sein?


Dennoch finde ich es sinnlos frisches Wasser für die Reinigung zu nutzen.
Sei es ein Mythos oder nicht aber wenn du 10°C kaltes Wasser in deinen 20°C warmen Filter ballerst denke ich ist das nicht gut für die Bakterien.
Kann mir keiner erzählen.



lollo schrieb:


> Ich hätte einer Jetpumpe mit Aquamat den Vorzug gegeben.


Geplant war solch eine Pumpe sprich Hauswasserautomat mit Druckschalter aber da war dann dieses Angebot.

Die Pflanzen in unserem Pflanzenfilter haben sich richtig prächtig entwickelt.
Jetzt 
  
Nach dem Umsetzen


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (5. Aug. 2018)

pyro schrieb:


> Was ist an Schatten denn unangenehm???


An dem schatten ist rein gar nicht's Ei zuwenden.
Habe vergessen zu erwähnen das wir dort zu sehen
Anhang anzeigen 201692
hinten am Teich eine recht hohe Buchenhecke haben und dann im Nachbargarten eine sehr hohe Tanne die uns ab Mittags dann den Schatten Spenden.


lollo schrieb:


> das ist ein Mythos, ich reinige schon immer meine Filtermedien mit Brunnenwasser, andere Teichbesitzer mit Wasser vom Versorger.
> Was soll da für einen Filter schädlich sein?


Dennoch finde ich es sinnlos frisches Wasser für die Reinigung zu nutzen.
Sei es ein Mythos oder nicht aber wenn du 10°C kaltes Wasser in deinen 20°C warmen Filter ballerst denke ich ist das nicht gut für die Bakterien.
Kann mir keiner erzählen.



lollo schrieb:


> Ich hätte einer Jetpumpe mit Aquamat den Vorzug gegeben.


Geplant war solch eine Pumpe sprich Hauswasserautomat mit Druckschalter aber da war dann dieses Angebot.

Die Pflanzen in unserem Pflanzenfilter haben sich richtig prächtig entwickelt.
Jetzt 
Anhang anzeigen 201693 
Nach dem Umsetzen 
Anhang anzeigen 201694


----------



## lollo (6. Aug. 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Sei es ein Mythos oder nicht aber wenn du 10°C kaltes Wasser in deinen 20°C warmen Filter ballerst denke ich ist das nicht gut für die Bakterien.


Moin,
das macht nun den Bakterien nichts aus, denn zwischen 4 bis 35 Grad sollen sie leben können. Bakterien leben supstratgebunden überall im Teich, nicht nur im Filter, auch sogar im Winter.

Bei mir werden mit 12 Grad Brunnenwasser, die Filtermatten gehören bei mir nach dem Spaltsieb noch zum Schmutzfilter gereinigt, und auch die __ Hel-x Tonne wird 2-3 mal im Jahr mit Brunnenwasser gespült. Letztendlich wird jeder Teichbesitzer die Möglichkeit nutzen, die für ihn am besten ist.

Ein Hauswasserwerk hatte ich auch mal betrieben, aber durch Lagerschäden, oder durch den Defekt der im Kessel befindlichen Gummiblase (kein Vordruck mehr)
gegen eine Jetpumpe mit Aquamat getauscht, die auch heute noch ok ist.


----------



## Teich4You (6. Aug. 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Sei es ein Mythos oder nicht aber wenn du 10°C kaltes Wasser in deinen 20°C warmen Filter ballerst denke ich ist das nicht gut für die Bakterien.
> Kann mir keiner erzählen.



Ich lasse mein Frischwasser direkt im Filter zulaufen.
Das hat im Normalfall 10-12 Grad.
Da es sich aber sofort vermischt in einem Strom von 35.000l/std macht das rein gar nichts aus.

An meiner Hälterung habe ich damals IMMER mit Frischwasser die Matten gereinigt. 
Jede Woche ein mal! 
Alles gut.

Aber gründsätzlich hast du Recht.
Es ist "schonender" wenn man die Filtermedien mit demselben Wasser reinigt, aus dem sie stammen.
Sie mögen ein gleichbleibendes Umfeld.
Aber ob das Kriegsentscheidend ist? Ich weiß nicht.


----------



## DbSam (6. Aug. 2018)

lollo schrieb:


> das macht nun den Bakterien nichts aus


Amüsant finde ich, dass gerade in dem oben geposteten Link empfohlen wird:
[Zitat]_... Daher gilt es den Filter auch nur vorsichtig mit Teichwasser zu reinigen._[/Zitat]
Vielleicht hilft es daher mal ein paar Seiten zurückblättern, da beschreibt Andy den Sinn und Zweck der Pumpe. Der Teich wird später mit Frischwasser wieder aufgefüllt, TWW.

Über die Qualität gerade dieses Hauswasserwerkes kann man natürlich geteilter Meinung sein, ist aber nun zu spät. 


Gruß Carsten

PS:


Teich4You schrieb:


> Aber ob das Kriegsentscheidend ist?


Nein, wir befinden uns zum Glück auch nicht im Krieg.


----------



## lollo (6. Aug. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Amüsant finde ich, dass gerade in dem oben geposteten Link empfohlen wird:
> [Zitat]_... Daher gilt es den Filter auch nur vorsichtig mit Teichwasser zu reinigen._[/Zitat]



Hallo Carsten,


lollo schrieb:


> Bei mir werden mit 12 Grad Brunnenwasser,* die Filtermatten gehören bei mir* nach dem Spaltsieb *noch zum Schmutzfilter* gereinigt,





lollo schrieb:


> Letztendlich wird jeder Teichbesitzer die Möglichkeit nutzen, die für ihn am besten ist.



das hatte ich doch so erwähnt, und das sind meine Erfahrungswerte die ich in ca. 50 Jahren an meinem Teich gemacht habe, andere Teichbesitzer haben da vielleicht andere Erfahrungen machen dürfen, denn kein Teich läuft wie der andere.



XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Sei es ein Mythos oder nicht aber wenn du 10°C kaltes Wasser in deinen 20°C warmen Filter ballerst denke ich ist das nicht gut für die Bakterien.
> Kann mir keiner erzählen.



zum Sterben von Bakterien habe ich in diesem Forum dazu Interessante Beiträge gefunden. Da sind Schreiber bei, die beruflich mit Bakterien zu tun hatten, leider sind diese nicht mehr aktiv hier im Forum.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (6. Aug. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Über die Qualität gerade dieses Hauswasserwerkes kann man natürlich geteilter Meinung sein, ist aber nun zu spät.


Entweder hält das Ding erstmal oder nicht.... bisher bin ich zufrieden und wenn ein Umbau auf Automat ist schnell gemacht 


lollo schrieb:


> das hatte ich doch so erwähnt, und das sind meine Erfahrungswerte die ich in ca. 50 Jahren an meinem Teich gemacht habe, andere Teichbesitzer haben da vielleicht andere Erfahrungen machen dürfen, denn kein Teich läuft wie der andere.


Ich bin zwar noch nicht so lange mit meinen 2 Jahren dabei aber das sind halt auch nur meine Erfahrungen und Informationen die ich erhalten habe.


----------



## DbSam (6. Aug. 2018)

lollo schrieb:


> das hatte ich doch so erwähnt, und das sind meine Erfahrungswerte die ich in ca. 50 Jahren an meinem Teich gemacht habe, andere Teichbesitzer haben da vielleicht andere Erfahrungen machen dürfen, denn kein Teich läuft wie der andere.


Hallo Lollo,

ich habe Dir doch auch nicht widersprochen.
Amüsant habe ich nur gefunden, dass Du weiter oben auf Andys Einstellung zur Filterreinigung mit Teichwasser mit 'das ist ein Mythos' geantwortet hast und einen Post weiter präsentierst Du einen Link in dem genau das empfohlen wird. 
Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.   


Gruß Carsten


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (9. Aug. 2018)

Bestellung ging heute raus. 
  
Pumpe nun doch von Aquaforte
4 Bürsten nochmal die zum Abschluss in die Kammer kommen und bis fasst auf den Boden gehen.
Und eine grosse Japanmatten der Rest kommt dann.


----------



## Teich4You (9. Aug. 2018)

Die Japanmatten gibt es 12 Euro günstiger bei Koi Company.
Die DM Vario 21 Euro günstiger bei Koigarten Müller.


----------



## troll20 (9. Aug. 2018)

Jooo und Geiz ist geil


----------



## Teich4You (9. Aug. 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Jooo und Geiz ist geil


Aber sicher doch.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (10. Aug. 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Die Japanmatten gibt es 12 Euro günstiger bei Koi Company.
> Die DM Vario 21 Euro günstiger bei Koigarten Müller.


Da muss ich dir leider wieder sprechen. 
Den die Filtermatte bei Koi Company ist nur 120x100x4 Und die bei Teichpoint 200x100x4


troll20 schrieb:


> Jooo und Geiz ist geil


Steh ich voll und ganz auf deiner Seite aber dafür habe ich ja den Stammkundenrabatt.

Dazu kommt das ich genau die baugleichen Filterbürsten haben wollte und somit dann alles aus einer Hand habe.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (13. Aug. 2018)

Moin zusammen,
Am Samstag kam meine Lieferung mit den Sachen von Teichpoint. 
Noch abends nach der Arbeit habe ich die neue Pumpe angeschlossen. 
Allerdings liegt sie noch sehr ungünstig und ist daher stark zu hören, da diese ca 2 cm mehr Durchmesser hat. 
Dies kann ich hoffentlich ohne grossen Aufwand beheben. 
Der neue Flow ist der Wahnsinn. 
Dennoch komme ich mit der Pumpe auf voller bei 2 BA und einen Skimmer nicht aus was mir aber von vorne rein klar war.

Heute morgen habe ich die 4 Bürsten vor die Standrohre in der Bürstenkammer gesetzt sodass sich der Dreck noch besser absetzen kann. 
Da habe ich mir gleich mal die letzte Bürstenreihe genau angesehen.
Da ich die Kammer im hinteren Teil fasst nie richtig reinige und nur abspüle habe ich eine schöne Biologie.
Hier kann man das richtig schön sehen. 
Erst dachte ich es sei __ Moos 
Aber Unterwasser? Nene....
  

In den nächsten Tagen werde ich die neue Matte einsetzen. 
Bin gespannt was da so im Filter zu sehen ist.


----------



## Teich4You (13. Aug. 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Der neue Flow ist der Wahnsinn.
> Dennoch komme ich mit der Pumpe auf voller bei 2 BA und einen Skimmer nicht aus was mir aber von vorne rein klar war.


Was soll das heißen?


----------



## ThorstenC (13. Aug. 2018)

na das die 30000 Aquavorte DM Vario nicht genug Flow hat für 2 BA und 1 Skimmer.
Was mich pers. allerdings wundert bei einer "Schwerkraftfilteranlage" mit wenig Förderhöhe.
Da müsste so ein Motorpümpchen doch genug Fördervolumen bringen...

Da würde ich doch glatt mal die Pumpe in eine Mörtelkiste fördern lassen und die Zeit stoppen...ausrechnen was wirklich ankommt.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (13. Aug. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> na das die 30000 Aquavorte DM Vario nicht genug Flow hat für 2 BA und 1 Skimmer.
> Was mich pers. allerdings wundert bei einer "Schwerkraftfilteranlage" mit wenig Förderhöhe.


Kann das vielleicht an dem 50 mm Ausgang liegen?


----------



## ThorstenC (13. Aug. 2018)

Möglich.
Liter erst mal aus.
Den Versuch 30m³/h durch ein 50er Röhrchen- vielleicht 45 mm Innendurchmesser zu prügeln hättest Du Dir eigentliche ersparen können.

2 x DN 100 wäre da besser oder 1 x KG160.
Wenigsten 1 x KG125...

Die Förderhöhen/ Gegendruck für die Pumpe kannst Du doch grob abschätzen.
Innendurchmesser, Leitungslänge, Fördervolumen eingeben (einfach 25m²/h geschätzt)
Druckverlust.de

Kann sein...daß es ca. 1m Förderhöhe hat...oder 0,1bar Gegendruck.
Dazu die Absenkung der Kammer vor der Pumpe- alles in Relation zum Teichwaserpegel.

----
den 50mm Ausgang der Pumpe kann man zügig mit entsprechenden PVC Teilen auf KG- Größe erweitern.
pvc-welt.de

Für 30m³/h Wunschflow gibt es bessere Pümpchen, die weniger kosten....im Unterhalt- bei entsprechender Verrohrung etc..


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (13. Aug. 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> soll das heißen?


Das man sich wundern muss was für Strömung man mit einer guten Pumpe erzeugen kann.


----------



## Teich4You (14. Aug. 2018)

Ist das jetzt Ironie?



XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Dennoch komme ich mit der Pumpe auf voller bei 2 BA und einen Skimmer nicht aus was mir aber von vorne rein klar war.



Warum hast du dir die Pumpe gekauft, wenn du es gewusst hast?

Wenn du 30.000 Liter durch 50mm drücken willst, wird das schwierig.
Hast du jetzt nicht 2 BA und 1 SK?
Dann hätte ich keine regelbare 30.000er genommen.
Die muss man ja selbst bei optimaler Nutzung am Anschlag fahren.
Also nix mit regeln und Strom sparen.
Die zieht laut Datenblatt bei Vollast 385 Watt.

Zwei HF 20.000 ziehen zum Beispiel zusammen 190Watt und bringen dann 40.000 Liter brutto.
Aber natürlich nur bei geringer Förderhöhe und Querschnitt mind. DN 75.

Ich kann die Entscheidungen nicht alle ganz nach vollziehen.
Aber vielleicht kannst du es ja nochmal erklären.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (14. Aug. 2018)

Ok. Ich Versuch es mal zu erklären.
Ausläufe sind 2 vorhanden. 
Einmal 75mm im Neubau,
  
Und der 50mm Ausgang im alten Teil.
  
Da Ich dachte das Die alte Pumpe schon an den Grenzen ist dachte ich das ich mit der 30000 mehr raus holen kann über den einen 50 mm Ausgang plus 2 nebenausgänge die aus 25mm Ausgang Pflanzenfilter und 25mm Wasserfall bestehen. 
Aber Pustekuchen. 

Das ganze leitungssystem sieht so aus das ich mit 2Zoll ausengewinde von der Pumpe auf ein übergangsstück 75 mm gehe und dann auf 75mm rohr.
  das sieht dann so aus.
Von der Pumpe bis da hin  sind es ca 6m.
Dann teilt sich das ganze halt auf. 
Dort habe ich dann ja 4m 50 mm Leitung wo ich nun herausgefunden habe das mir das 0,9 bar raubt. Das ist sehr viel.
Mit 75mm wäre ich bei 0,1bar. 
Aber ich kann da nichts mehr aufreißen.

@Teich4You für HF Pumpen habe ich zu lange Wege.
Die Idee hatte ich schon ganz zu Anfang. 

Ich habe nun die Überlegung auf die neue Pumpe beide Ausgänge zu legen und dann schauen wie die Umwälzung ist. 
Entweder innerhalb der Kammer oder außerhalb den der Flansch ist schon drin.
  

Welche Pumpen aber gibt es denn die noch günstiger wären?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (14. Aug. 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich keine regelbare 30.000er genommen.
> Die muss man ja selbst bei optimaler Nutzung am Anschlag fahre


Doch für den Winterbetrieb.


----------



## Teich4You (14. Aug. 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Doch für den Winterbetrieb.


Aber dann zieht im Winterbetrieb dein Skimmer ja trotzdem nicht richtig, oder sehe ich das jetzt falsch? 



XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Welche Pumpen aber gibt es denn die noch günstiger wären?


Nach meinem Wissen keine.

Es ist halt schade, da ich meine das du noch auf die 75er Flansche hingewiesen wurdest.
Du hättest eben 110er nehmen können und dann im Teich gerne nochmal auf 75er reduzieren, so habe ich es zB gemacht.

Du könntest zB die Verrohrung aufgeben und über den Teichrand zurück fördern.
Dann kannst du halt neue Rohre legen aber hast noch paar Zentimeter mehr an höhe.
Klar, nicht die elegante Art. Würde ich auch nicht wirklich anstreben.

Du kannst zB wenn noch Lust und Laune da ist, Wasser ablassen, neue Kernbohrung machen und 110er Flansch setzen.
Dann halt einen neuen Anschluss zum Filter. Wird aber wohl nur im neuen Teich funktionieren.
Am Alten kommst du ja nicht mehr ran. 

Was ich auch noch nicht ganz verstehe; Du fährst die Pumpe also am Limit, aber der Skimmer zieht nicht richtig.
Würde ja eigentlich bedeuten dass halt nicht genug gefördert wird.
Engpass ist dann die kleine Verrohrung.
Alternativ muss man eine noch stärkere Pumpe einsetzen, die halt mit noch mehr Wumms in die Rohre drückt.

Oder du holst dir eine zweite Pumpe und jeder Rücklauf bekommt eine separate Pumpe.

Das sind jetzt alles nur schnelle Ideen.
Eventuell kann man manches nicht umsetzen, aber ich gestehe auch ein, dass ich nicht bei allen Dingen an deinem Teich genauen Einblick habe.


----------



## Alfii147 (14. Aug. 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Welche Pumpen aber gibt es denn die noch günstiger wären?



Noch günstiger ?
Gibt eher nur teurer .. 

Würde halt dann mit 2 DM fahren, für jeden Rücklauf eine, wie es viele andere auch machen..
Oder eine vernünftige Pumpe kaufen.


----------



## ThorstenC (14. Aug. 2018)

Konsequent mal die ganze (Rücklauf-)Verrohrung und Flansche ordentlich bauen.
Kernbohrung war das Stichwort.
Ich hätte ja nicht gedacht, daß dieses beim Teichneubau jetzt nicht schon erledigt wurde.

Nix kleiner als DN 100....
Und dann würde auch ein Luftheber gehen für die paar m³/h....zumal die im Wasser nix haben, was verschleißen kann....nur Wartung der Luftmembranpumpe.
Flow lässt sich auch dort über die Luftmenge regeln.....

Und würde ja nur ca. 300W sparen...dauerhaft.

Es gibt ja auch sehr sparsame Flowpumpen...die kosten aber etwas Geld...und benötigen ebenso vernünftige Rücklaufverrohrung um Förderhöhe zu vermeiden.
Flowfriend Pro....

Rohrpumpen gehen natürlich auch...

Kannst Du ja alles irgendwann mal durch Umbauten irgendwann mal durchtesten...in beliebiger Reihenfolge.
------

Liter doch ersteinmal die Pumpe aus, was sie wirklich fördert.
Selbst bei "nur" 25m³/ h müsste der Skimmer ziehen..
Es sei denn irgendwo anders wäre ein Fehler...Verrohrung- Luftblase...


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (15. Aug. 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Aber dann zieht im Winterbetrieb dein Skimmer ja trotzdem nicht richtig, oder sehe ich das jetzt falsch


Das soll er ja auch nicht. 
Dann hab ich vielleicht das gleiche Problem wie im letzten Jahr.


Teich4You schrieb:


> Du könntest zB die Verrohrung aufgeben und über den Teichrand zurück fördern.
> Dann kannst du halt neue Rohre legen aber hast noch paar Zentimeter mehr an höhe.
> Klar, nicht die elegante Art. Würde ich auch nicht wirklich anstreben.


Die Überlegung hatte ich auch schon.
Da der 50mm Schlauch hinter der Mauer oberhalb liegt und nicht vergraben ist und somit gar nichts an Höhe zu kommt.
  
Die untere 50mm Leitung ist die vom Pflanzenfilter bis zur anderen Seite. 
An den Abgang könnte ich einen abzweig anschließen und von dort an den 50mm Auslauf und den Pflanzenfilter zusammen Speisen.
Somit ist die 75mm Leitung frei und ich kann dort eine neue Leitung anschließen.

  
An der bestehenden Leitung werde ich hinter dem Winkel aus dem Filter einen 87°C Abzweig einbauen und daran den 75mm Auslauf im neuen Teich anschließen. 
Wenn dies alles erledigt ist schauen wir mal wie dann der Durchfluss ist.


ThorstenC schrieb:


> Kernbohrung war das Stichwort.


Das ist ein Stichwort auf jedenfall aber erstmal werde ich alle anderen einfachen Wege ausprobieren.
Außerdem habe ich noch eine weitere Idee aber die erst später.


ThorstenC schrieb:


> Liter doch ersteinmal die Pumpe aus, was sie wirklich fördert.
> Selbst bei "nur" 25m³/ h müsste der Skimmer ziehen..
> Es sei denn irgendwo anders wäre ein Fehler...Verrohrung- Luftblase..



Wie mache ich das am besten? Vor allem mit welcher formel?


----------



## f.dittrich57 (15. Aug. 2018)

Du hälst einen 20L einer darunter wenn er in 4 sec voll ist waren es 15000L in 2 sec 30000L jetzt must du selber weiter rechnen[emoji118][emoji106][emoji6]


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (16. Aug. 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich war heute voller Tatendrang.
Normal wollte ich nur den 2 Ten Auslauf anschließen aber habe dann doch mich im Baumarkt bei den metallfittingen wieder gefunden. 
Nun ist der Gartenwasseranschluss auch komplett fertig. 
  
Vorher
  
Nachher
Dazu habe ich mir nun zwar gebraucht aber ohne grosse Gebrauchsspuren eine Schlauchtrommel von Gardena zugelegt, die ich auch an der Wand montieren kann.
  

Nachdem das fertig war, habe ich mich an die Druckleitung vom Teich gemacht.
Der Umbau dort hat 2 Std gedauert mit einmal auseinander drücken der Leitung mit großem Knall.

Nun drückt die 3000 DM Vario über 2 Ausläufe einmal 75 Und 50 mm in den Teich.
Der 75 er Auslauf ist dennoch gedrosselt da hinten am Auslauf und Pflanzenfilter sonst nicht's ankommt.
  
Beide Bodenabläufe und der Skimmer sind auf 100%.
Ausgelitert habe ich die Pumpe noch nicht, dafür war noch keine Zeit 
In der 3 Ten und letzen Filterkammer beim __ Hel-x habe ich eine höhendifferenz zum Teich von 10cm.


----------



## f.dittrich57 (17. Aug. 2018)

Wenn 50% deiner Pumpenleistung Netto rauskommt ist gut[emoji41]


----------



## goldi_garten (17. Aug. 2018)

Die Teiche sehen echt klasse aus. Viel Freude damit!


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (17. Aug. 2018)

Vielen Dank @goldi_garten


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (19. Aug. 2018)

Am Donnerstag und heute haben wir mal wieder 2 lange Touren gemacht. 
Am Donnerstag waren wir bei Brake und haben 2 Koi abgeholt. 
Einen Ginrin Matsukawabake und einen weißen Doitsu mit kleinem Farbfehler.
    
Heute waren wir dann in Schafflund und haben uns einen kleinen __ Spitzahorn geholt. 
Bild folgt.

Schafflund hat ein kleines Koi Center.
Wir wollten einfach mal rein schauen und gucken was dort so angeboten wird.

Wir haben 2 kleine Koi dort erworben aber nur weil einer sehr interessant war.
Ein Hi Utsuri der in seinem Gelb ein Grün mit drin hat.
Und einen ein schöner Asagi hat es uns angetan.
    
Eigentlich wollten wir keine kleinen Koi mehr haben aber da könnten wir nicht Nein sagen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (21. Aug. 2018)

Kleines Update...
Momentan bin ich an den Feinheiten bei.
Die grosse Baustelle ist fertig und nun kommen die I-Tüpfelchen.

Habe heute den Kleinen __ Ahorn eingepflanzt. 
Das war das Bild vorher.
  
So sieht es nun aus.
  
Die beiden __ Hosta werden aber wohl nächstes Jahr einen anderen festen Platz bekommen.

Die neue Schlauchtrommel hat auch ihren Platz bekommen.
  

Der Filter wurde auch neu eingekleidet.
Das war der Zustand vorher.
Mit gemischten Brettern.
Für mich sehr unfertig und zusammen geschustert. 
Alles nicht 100% angeschraubt und gebohrt.
    
Jetzt ist die Verkleidung vorne aus einem Stück.
Unten habe ich 2 Löcher für die Ablasshähne der IBC gesägt.
Das Steuergerät der neuen Pumpe ist auch angebracht. 
    
Auch mit dem Deckel habe ich angefangen.
Der Linke Deckel ist fertig, der rechte muss noch gemacht werden.


----------



## pyro (21. Aug. 2018)

Hmmm... Andy sag mal, ich glaub vor ein paar Seiten haben schon manche Leute geschrieben das Du zu viele Kois im Teich hast, die Tierchen wachsen ja...
Nun kaufst Du wieder und wieder neue...

Planst Du schon die nächste Teicherweiterung?


----------



## trampelkraut (21. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Andy,

Den Deckeln aus OSB - Platten gebe ich nicht lange. Du solltest sie an der Unterseite und den Schnittkanten mit Folie bekleben. Die bessere aber auch teure Lösung wäre eine Abdeckung aus geschäumten PVC - Platten, die sind stabil, und lassen sich gut sägen und bohren.

Auch die seitliche Wand neben dem Deckel solltest du vor Feuchtigkeit schützen.


----------



## Teich4You (21. Aug. 2018)

Moin.
Ich denke auch das die Platten sehr schnell weich werden.
Das Pressholz ist für Dauerfeuchtigkeit nicht gemacht.
Folie drunter tackern, könnte die Lebensdauer schon verdoppeln oder verdreifachen.

Zum Fischeinkauf wollte ich erst nichts schreiben.
Aber diese Aussage trifft es eigentlich schon.


pyro schrieb:


> Hmmm... Andy sag mal, ich glaub vor ein paar Seiten haben schon manche Leute geschrieben das Du zu viele Kois im Teich hast, die Tierchen wachsen ja...
> Nun kaufst Du wieder und wieder neue...



Ich weiß ja nicht was das alles für Händler sind.
Aber bitte vergiss nicht das Risiko, dass man sich mit jedem Fisch auch holt.
Alle kommen aus einem anderen Wassermillieu mit anderen Bakterien usw.
Ich kaufe auch bei unterschiedlichen Händlern, aber meine Empfehlug wäre es wirklich auf etablierte zu beschränken und keine Wald- und Wiesenhändler zu nehmen.
Du ärgerst dich einfach zu tode, wenn durch einen einzigen Zukauf der ganze restliche Bestand Probleme bekommt.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (21. Aug. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Den Deckeln aus OSB - Platten gebe ich nicht lange. Du solltest sie an der Unterseite und den Schnittkanten mit Folie bekleben.


Da gebe ich dir recht.
Mit der Folie ist ja eh mein Plan.
Steht ja auch geschrieben einige Seiten vorher.
Nur war es gestern dann schön spät geworden und der __ Ahorn musste auch noch an seinen Platz.
In den nächsten Tagen wird das zusammen mit dem anderem Deckel gemacht.

Mit dem PVC ist bestimmt ne bessere Lösung aber 15 mm OSB3 Platten sollten reichen da die ja auch komplett auf einem Rahmen einzeln aufliegen.

Mit der Folie neben den Deckeln kann man machen. Im letzten Winter hatte ich da aber überhaupt keine Probleme mit Kondenswasser oder Feuchtigkeit.
Die beiden Kammern sind ja mit einem Luftrohr nach draußen verbunden und die Decke vom Gartenhaus ist auch belüftet.


----------



## krallowa (21. Aug. 2018)

Hey,
wenn es mit der Filterung passt und die Fische gut genährt werden klappt es schon.
Bei Zeiten mal wieder ein paar verkaufen und dann wird es schon gehen.
Habe ich jetzt richtig mitgezählt, du hast jetzt insgesamt 30 Koi im Teich?
Ändere mal bei Gelegenheit dein Profil 

MfG
Ralf


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (21. Aug. 2018)

pyro schrieb:


> Hmmm... Andy sag mal, ich glaub vor ein paar Seiten haben schon manche Leute geschrieben das Du zu viele Kois im Teich hast, die Tierchen wachsen ja...
> Nun kaufst Du wieder und wieder neue...





Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht was das alles für Händler sind.
> Aber bitte vergiss nicht das Risiko, dass man sich mit jedem Fisch auch holt.
> Alle kommen aus einem anderen Wassermillieu mit anderen Bakterien usw.
> Ich kaufe auch bei unterschiedlichen Händlern, aber meine Empfehlug wäre es wirklich auf etablierte zu beschränken und keine Wald- und Wiesenhändler zu nehmen.



Klar wir haben viele Fische.
Einige werden nächstes Jahr einen anderen Platz bekommen.
Ich muss ehrlich sagen 1 bis 1,5 Fische auf 1m3 ist bei gutem Managment überhaupt kein Problem.
Und ich Rede aber von 60cm+ Fischen. 

Unser Wasser ist sehr gut.
Es ist klar
Die Umwälzung stimmt nun auch
Der Filter läuft sehr gut 
Werte sind Stabil

Das jeder Fisch aus einem anderen Milieu kommt ist mir bewusst.
Jeder Fisch der zu uns kommt, kommt in eine Quarantäne für 7 bis 10 Tage, manchmal auch länger wenn z.B. __ Parasiten vorhanden waren und man behandeln musste.
Nach dieser Quarantäne bekommen die Fische ein Kurzzeitsalzbad von 20 Minuten und schwimmen dann nochmals im Klarwasser um richtig abschleimen zu können.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (21. Aug. 2018)

krallowa schrieb:


> Habe ich jetzt richtig mitgezählt, du hast jetzt insgesamt 30 Koi im Teich?
> Ändere mal bei Gelegenheit dein Profil


Danke für die Info. 
Ja nicht ganz 32 nun.
Die 2 Neuzugänge aus Brake 
Und dann die beiden kleinen vom Koi Center Schafflund.
Die sind nun aber im großen 750l Aquarium bis zur nächsten Saison da die beiden einfach noch zu klein sind und der Hi Utsuri mit dem Grün war wie auch immer in den Überlauf gekommen.


----------



## Teich4You (21. Aug. 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Ich muss ehrlich sagen 1 bis 1,5 Fische auf 1m3 ist bei gutem Managment überhaupt kein Problem.
> Und ich Rede aber von 60cm+ Fischen.


Ich kenne solche Teiche.
Und das Drumherum hast du nicht.
Ich auch nicht.
Das haben nur wenige Leute.
Das Equipment und die Unterhaltungskosten sind schon enorm.

Und wenn Händler das haben, dann kannst du davon ausgehen, das die nicht füttern.



XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Unser Wasser ist sehr gut.
> Es ist klar


Das ist ja wohl kein Indiz.
Aber das beurteilen wir nächstes Jahr um diese Zeit nochmal, bei demselben Besatz wie heute.
Ich vermute nur, das die Kauffreude bis dahin nochmals befriedigt werden will.
Daher hätte ich mir das für mehrere Jahre aufgehoben und nicht gleich in 2 Jahren 30 Koi angeschafft.
Alleine schon unter dem Gesichtspunkt das ja jetzt schon die Aussage kommt: Ja dann gehen nächstes Jahr ein paar. 
Koi sind doch keine Objekte die man wild hin und her tauscht.
Ich bin zwar emotional auch nicht so sehr an die Fische gebunden, wie an unsere Katzen, aber pausenlos Koi einsetzen und wieder abgeben finde ich nicht gut.


----------



## Aquaga (21. Aug. 2018)

Ich denke die meisten Koi-Anfänger beginnen mit Tosai-Zocken, die kosten ja auch noch nicht viel.
Wenn die dann größer werden und dann vom 'Altbestand' sukzessive die 'schlechtesten' abgegeben
werden passt das schon.

Wenn der Spaß am Koi-Hobby dann weiter ausufert und gezielt nach vollkommeneren Vertretern
der verschiedenen Varietäten gesucht wird und so höherwertige Exemplare eingekauft werden
(bei denen man schon sehen kann wohin die Reise geht) regelt sich das 'Überbesatz-Problem'
doch schon bei den meisten über den Geldbeutel (also Koi-Preis und Futterkosten)


----------



## krallowa (21. Aug. 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Aber das beurteilen wir nächstes Jahr um diese Zeit nochmal, bei demselben Besatz wie heute.


Lass dich nicht ärgern, jeder geht seinen Weg.
Kann gut sein, das es schwierig wird das Wasser klar und gute Werte zu halten.
Kann aber auch klappen, mir wurde hier schon sehr oft geschrieben das mein Filter zu klein, die Fische zu viel und der Teich nicht die richtige Form hat, ganz abgesehen von den fehlenden BA und der gepumpten Version.
Was soll ich schreiben, im Umkreis sind viele Teiche und auch Koiteichbesitzer die viel Geld in ihren Teich stecken.
Immer wenn einer von denen mal auf ein kühles Getränk vorbei kommt ist der erste Satz: Wie bekommst du dein Wasser so klar???

Ich will damit nur schreiben, mach dein Ding, geh deinen Weg, lerne aus Fehlern (das musste ich in den ersten 2 Jahren auch).

MfG
Ralf


----------



## koiteich1 (21. Aug. 2018)

krallowa schrieb:


> wie bekommst du dein Wasser so klar?


Klares Wasser ist kein Problem
Aber gute Wasserwerte für einige schon.


----------



## krallowa (21. Aug. 2018)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Klares Wasser ist kein Problem


Ok, dann sind die ganzen Themen von trüben, grünen oder braunen Wasser hier im Forum von Unfähigen geschrieben, oder was.
Immer das selbe leidige Thema: Alle sagen, das geht nicht. Dann kommt einer der das nicht wusste, macht es und es geht doch.


----------



## Teich4You (21. Aug. 2018)

krallowa schrieb:


> Lass dich nicht ärgern, jeder geht seinen Weg.



Ich will niemanden ärgern.
Aber man muss ja nicht dieselben Fehler machen wie andere.
Klar lernt man aus eigenen Problemen immer am besten, aber Geld und Zeit kann man sich eben auch sparen.



krallowa schrieb:


> Ich will damit nur schreiben, mach dein Ding, geh deinen Weg, lerne aus Fehlern (das musste ich in den ersten 2 Jahren auch).



Du sagst es, es hat 2 Jahre gedauert.
Wenn Systeme Zeit haben einzulaufen und langsam aufgestockt werden, sind sie wesentlich stabiler.
Auch kleine Filter können großes verrichten, aber eben nur wenn sie richtig eingelaufen sind.
Übrigens ebenso wie der Teich.
Ich merke dieses Jahr ganz deutlich das der Teich gleich 100% besser läuft wie letztes Jahr.
Und ander Koihalter sagten zu mir: Warte mal ab wie das nächstes und das Jahr darauf ist.
Bis sich eine gute Teichbiologie ausgebildet hat, die resistet gegen Einflüsse ist und vielschichtig aufgebaut, dauert es halt.
Aber dann kann so ein Teich eben auch viel mehr, als wenn er frisch ist und 30 Koi beherbergen muss.
Ich rede da nicht nur von Nitrit und solchen Geschichten.
Man wird sich wundern welchen Einfluss die Biologie auch auf Wachstum und allgemeines Wohlbefinden, sowie die Gesundheit der Fische liefern kann.
Und tatsächlich, klares Wasser ist das geringste Problem. 
Alles eine Frage der Filterung.


----------



## Alfii147 (21. Aug. 2018)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Klares Wasser ist kein Problem
> Aber gute Wasserwerte für einige schon.



100%


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (21. Aug. 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Alleine schon unter dem Gesichtspunkt das ja jetzt schon die Aussage kommt: Ja dann gehen nächstes Jahr ein paar.
> Koi sind doch keine Objekte die man wild hin und her tauscht.


Nein das stimmt und ich sehe die Koi auch nicht als Objekte aber es ist halt wenn man sich Tosai zulegt weiß man nicht ob sie sich zu dem entwickeln wie man es sich wünscht und davon haben wir nun schon mehrere.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Aber das beurteilen wir nächstes Jahr um diese Zeit nochmal, bei demselben Besatz wie heute.


Ohja,  da bin auch ich sehr drauf gespannt. 



Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich merke dieses Jahr ganz deutlich das der Teich gleich 100% besser läuft wie letztes Jahr.
> Und ander Koihalter sagten zu mir: Warte mal ab wie das nächstes und das Jahr darauf ist.
> Bis sich eine gute Teichbiologie ausgebildet hat, die resistet gegen Einflüsse ist und vielschichtig aufgebaut, dauert es halt.
> Aber dann kann so ein Teich eben auch viel mehr, als wenn er frisch ist und 30 Koi beherbergen muss.
> ...



Da will ich mich gar nicht weiter aus dem Fenster lehnen... Das ist auch mir bekannt das Filter und Teich umso älter sie sind widerstandsfähiger und belastbarer sind als frische Anlagen.



koiteich1 schrieb:


> Klares Wasser ist kein Problem
> Aber gute Wasserwerte für einige schon.


Ohja, Wasserwerte stehen bei mir an vorderster Stelle.


----------



## Teich4You (22. Aug. 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Nein das stimmt und ich sehe die Koi auch nicht als Objekte aber es ist halt wenn man sich Tosai zulegt weiß man nicht ob sie sich zu dem entwickeln wie man es sich wünscht und davon haben wir nun schon mehrere.



Wäre es dann nicht besser zu sagen statt 4 Tosai, bei denen 3 nicht das werden was man sich vorstellt, holt man sich lieber gleich 1 Nisai der eben schon viel eher Rückschlüsse auf die zukünftige Entwicklung zu lässt?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (22. Aug. 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wäre es dann nicht besser zu sagen statt 4 Tosai, bei denen 3 nicht das werden was man sich vorstellt, holt man sich lieber gleich 1 Nisai der eben schon viel eher Rückschlüsse auf die



Jetzt würde ich es so machen. 
Die Tosai sind ja unsere ersten gewesen.
Normal war der Plan die Tosai selbst groß zu ziehen.
Nun sind wir aber an einem Punkt das wir uns wenn wir Koi kaufen, erst ab 25+cm.
Die beiden kleinen waren eine Ausnahme.


----------



## Aquaga (22. Aug. 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wäre es dann nicht besser zu sagen statt 4 Tosai, bei denen 3 nicht das werden was man sich vorstellt, holt man sich lieber gleich 1 Nisai der eben schon viel eher Rückschlüsse auf die zukünftige Entwicklung zu lässt?



Na der wäre dann aber erst mal sehr alleine im Teich, da viele mit einer kleinen Gruppe von 3-5 Tieren beginnen. Ob ihm das gefallen würde?


----------



## Michael H (22. Aug. 2018)

Morsche 

Heißt also , wenn man sich nur Nisai kauft ( statt Tosai ) verkauft man die nicht weiter .
Die Nisai werden einem dann auch immer gefallen und Entwickeln sich so wie man das will .

Öhm , ok gut zu wissen ......


----------



## troll20 (22. Aug. 2018)

Ich verstehe nicht warum und weshalb diskutiert wird wie viele und wie große Fische sich Andy holt. Es ist sein Geld und seine Verantwortung,  solange keiner der Fische leiden muss, ist doch alles gut. Gerade von dir Florian hätt ich was anderes erwartet, als das gleiche verhalten wie es dir entgegen gebracht wurde/ wird .


----------



## Teich4You (22. Aug. 2018)

Ich denke Andy kann selbst entscheiden, wie er meine Kommentare wertet und ob er sich angegriffen fühlt oder nicht.


----------



## Teich4You (22. Aug. 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> Morsche
> 
> Heißt also , wenn man sich nur Nisai kauft ( statt Tosai ) verkauft man die nicht weiter .
> Die Nisai werden einem dann auch immer gefallen und Entwickeln sich so wie man das will .
> ...



Je nachdem wie gut oder schlecht du das beurteilen kannst und je nachem wieviel Geld du ausgeben willst.
Und ja, tatsächlich werde ich meine Fische nicht weiter verkaufen.


----------



## Michael H (22. Aug. 2018)

Hallo

Ich kann das ja gar nicht Beurteilen da ich ja noch Blutiger Anfänger bin in dem Hobby .

Ich find es ja gut das DU keine deiner Koi verkaufen wirst .  Kauf´st dir also noch 9 bis 10 Stück , natürlich Nisai damit du auch weißt was draus wird ,weil die Verändern sich ja dann auch nicht mehr . Sodas dein Teich voll ist und behälst die dann die nächsten 30 bis 40 Jahre ....​Ist doch auch eine Variante eines Hobby‘s . Vorallem hat ja keiner was gegen gesagt . Jeder wie er will .

Sorry , für‘s zerschießen des Thread‘s .....


----------



## pyro (23. Aug. 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum und weshalb diskutiert wird wie viele und wie große Fische sich Andy holt. Es ist sein Geld und seine Verantwortung,  solange keiner der Fische leiden muss, ist doch alles gut. Gerade von dir Florian hätt ich was anderes erwartet, als das gleiche verhalten wie es dir entgegen gebracht wurde/ wird .




Ich hab leider dieses Thema auf den Tisch geworfen... 
Zum Thema Koi liegt die Latte meiner Erfahrung gefüht 2mm über dem Boden - sprich ich habe keine Ahnung davon, ich weis nicht mal die Namen der verschiedenen Zuchtarten.
Ich weis nur das grundsätzlich jeder gesunde Fisch wächst, größer wird und sich über Platz im Teich freut, der Rest ist Bauchgefühl und so kam der Beitrag 695 zustande.

Aber viellecht sehe ich das auch total falsch, ich mein... ich hab über 800qm Grundstück, 180qm Wohnfläche, 20qm Schlafzimmer, 25qm Hobbyraum.... andere Leute in der Stadt haben 50 qm Wohnfläche ohne Garten und leben auch glücklich und zufrieden....


----------



## troll20 (23. Aug. 2018)

pyro schrieb:


> andere Leute in der Stadt haben 50 qm Wohnfläche ohne Garten und leben auch glücklich und zufrieden


Und wieder andere haben noch vor ein paar jährchen zu 10 in einer Kate gelebt mit nicht mehr als 20qm + einer Ziege oder zwei Schafe. 
Määhhhh
Sorry Pyro, geht nich gegen dich, nur gegen das ständige genörgel und Vorschriften gemache.
Kann man das evtl. aus dem Thread holen und in die Versenkung  gleich neben Ablage P schieben.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (23. Aug. 2018)

@pyro Mach dir da keine Vorwürfe. 
Ich verurteile niemanden.

Ich hab nen dickes Fell und lass mich nicht ärgern.
Die Idee von @troll20 das ganze aus dem Threat zu holen finde ich gut.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (28. Aug. 2018)

Es hat sich einiges getan, 

Vor ca. 2 Wochen habe ich die Umbauten am Filter gemacht.
Darunter auch den Einbau der Filtermatten und die dazugehörige Reinigung der alten Matten da doch schon sehr viel straub/Mulm auf den Matten lag.

Auch der Bürstenfilter musste gereinigt werden da dieser sehr stark verschmutzt war.

Mit dieser Aktion habe ich allerdings einen Teil meiner Biologie in Mitleidenschaft gezogen, sodass der Nitritwert auf 0,1 war.
Heute konnte ich dann verzeichnen das der Wert runter geht. 
Ich liege nun bei 0,075.
Die Fische haben keine Veränderung gezeigt und haben wie gewohnt weiter gut gefressen.

Letzten Freitag müssten wir einen Todesfall von den Shubis feststellen.
Äußerlich und auch auf den Kiemen war nichts zu sehen unter dem Mikroskop.
Die anderen Fische sind Top drauf.
Ob der Fisch innerlich ein Problem hatte habe ich nicht feststellen können da es zu dem Zeitpunkt zu spät war.

Das Hauswasserwerk ist nun auch komplett installiert mit 2 Kugelhähnen. 
Einer draußen am Filter und einer im Gartenhaus.
      
Dort wo ich durch die Wand gegangen bin kommen die 2 Luftleitungen für die Belüftung im Teich durch.

Diese Woche wird noch das 3 Loch in den IBC gebohrt sodass ich noch weniger Differenz im Filter habe.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (31. Aug. 2018)

Es war mal wieder ein wenig Zeit für den Teich da...
Nachmittags habe ich den Bürstenfilter gespült was ich normal immer einmal wöchentlich mache. 
Danach bin ich an die 3 te Verbindung vom Bürstenfilter zum Japanmatten IBC gegangen.
Da ich keine Möglichkeit hatte dort mit einem Folienflansch zu arbeiten habe ich ein 125mm Lochkreis gesägt.
Dann bin ich bei gegangen in ein 125 KG Rohr ein 110 KG Rohr einzukleben.

Wie?
Man nehme einen Bogen. 
Säge am Übergang von Muffe zu Rohr.
Dann klebe das Muffenstück mit viel Kleber in das 125 KG Rohr ein.
Nach einer Std. Habe ich das Rohr innen noch mit MS Polymer Kleber zusätzlich abgedichtet. 

Und dann hieß es stecken. 
Scheiss Arbeit wenn man alleine ist, 
Zum Glück war ich das nicht und Frauchen hat die Rohre draußen auf Position gehalten. 
Das 125 KG Rohr wird einfach in den Lochkreis geschoben und später mit dem Polymer Kleber abgedichtet. 
Alles dicht. 
      

Die Differenz in der ersten Bio ist nun bei 1cm und in der 2 ten Bio bei 5 cm.
In der 2 ten Bio ist dies nicht so schlimm d dort eh __ Hel-x drin.
Bei den Matten ist es nicht so gut wenn der Wasserstand so variiert da das Wasser von unten nach oben durchströmen soll. 
Es dies aber nicht kann wenn der Wasserstand nicht über den Matten ist.


----------



## Teich4You (31. Aug. 2018)

Ich hoffe das das kg lose eingeklebt in den IBC hält. Wenn das abgeht pumpst du dir ja den Teich leer.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (31. Aug. 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das das kg lose eingeklebt in den IBC hält. Wenn das abgeht pumpst du dir ja den Teich leer.


Ich wüsste nicht warum es nicht halten soll.
Die KG Rohre bestehen aus PVC und zum kleben habe ich PVC Kleber genommen.
Zur zusätzlichen Absicherung und abdichtung habe ich im rohr an der Naht Polymer Kleber aufgebracht.

Und falls du das 125KG Rohr meinst.
Das 125 KG Rohr ist so eingeklebt das von innen so wie außen Polymer Kleber aufgebracht ist.
Ist wüsste nicht was da nicht was da nicht halten soll.
Es ist keine Spannung, Druck oder sonstige Einflüsse auf dem Rohr.
Wenn du wüsstest was ich mit dem Kleber schon alles geklebt habe.

Dieser Kleber ist wie innotek nur nicht so teuer.
Ebenso ohne Lösemittel.

PS: OB ich nun einen Dichtring nehme oder sogesehen einen Dichtring selbst mache was ich ja nun in dem Fall gemacht habe ich doch egal.
Ist genauso dick wie eine Kesseldichtung.


----------



## Wolframator (1. Sep. 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das das kg lose eingeklebt in den IBC hält. Wenn das abgeht pumpst du dir ja den Teich leer.



Solange keine mechanische Kräfte wirken sollte das halten. Hab schon ähnliche Anschlüsse im industriellen Bereich gesehen. Und das obwohl es ja Airfit und Co gibt.

Das mit dem Teich leer pumpen sollte man allerdings mal im Auge behalten. Werde bei mir auch eine Notabschaltung noch einbinden.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (1. Sep. 2018)

Wolframator schrieb:


> Das mit dem Teich leer pumpen sollte man allerdings mal im Auge behalten. Werde bei mir auch eine Notabschaltung noch einbinden



Leerpumpen würde schon mal gar nicht funktionieren da in dem Bürstenfilterausgang zum Mattenfilter standrohre eingebaut sind die 15 cm unter Wasserstand aufhören und wenn zu wenig Wasser nach kommt zieht die Pumpe Luft und schaltet dadurch ab.

Die Notabschaltung kommt aber dennoch mit einem Pegelschalter in passender Zeit.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (5. Sep. 2018)

Tja, wie soll ich anfangen. 
Wir haben Ichtyho im Teich und im Aquarium.
Wir denken mal durch unsere beiden kleinen Tosai die wir aus Schafflund aus dem Koi Center mit gebracht haben. 
Trotz Quaranäne und Kurz Zeit Salzbad.

Bevor wir die Chemie Keule einsetzen, behandeln wir mit 0,5% Salz.
Salz ist zu Freitag bestellt und kann dann hoffentlich auch noch dann eingesetzt werden bevor ich zur Arbeit fahre. 

Da wir zu Anfangs wo der Pool stand und der Teich noch nicht fertig war ein Kiemenwurm Problem hatten, kommt nun morgen unsere Koi Ärztin und weißt mich in den Kiemenabstrich ein.

Dem Befall hatten wir mit einem Kurzzeit Salzbad vorgebeugt da das angewandte mittel nicht richtg wirkte.
Dort schauen wir dann ob noch Handlungsbedarf besteht oder nicht. 
Wenn ja, wird mit Triclam behandelt.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (6. Sep. 2018)

Kleines Mikroskop Seminar erfolgreich abgeschlossen. 

Der Keimenwurmbefall ist nicht mehr da.
Nur der Ichthyo ist da.
Morgen oder Samstag wird das Salz zugegeben und dann wird nach 7-10 Tagen nochmal kontrolliert.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (6. Sep. 2018)

Da das Wetter mitspielt und ich mal wieder ein wenig Lust zum Handwerkern habe, ging es heute an die Bürstenfilter Abdeckung. 
  
Die Abdeckung ist in 4 Teile aufgeteilt. 
3 klappbare Elemente über dem Filter und ganz links am Hahn einfach nur zum Hoch nehmen. 
Der Rest kommt morgen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (7. Sep. 2018)

Moin.... 
Salz ist heute angekommen.
Alles ausgepackt und vorbereitet und anschließend an der Flachwasserzone verteilt.
  
Die Koi haben sich schnell zu einer Gruppe zusammen geschlossen und haben den Bereich mit dem Salz weiträumig gemieden. 
  
Nach 2 Std ging es dann... nun schwimmen sie zwar ruhig und verhalten aber es bessert sich.
    

Auch wieder ein Element heute fertig bekommen.
Fehlt noch eins und die Kreuzscharniere.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (8. Sep. 2018)

Ich bin nicht sehr erfreut

Die Fische sind total lethargisch, also sehr träge, wollen auch nicht fressen. 

Der Nitritwert ist von 0,2 am Abend heute morgen auf 0,4 hoch gegangen. 
Wasser hat sich auch schon gut eingetrübt.

Futter wird nun eingestellt da ich nun schlecht einen Wasserwechsel machen kann.


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Sep. 2018)

Warum hast Du Salz.bestellt...wo und welches?

NaCl gibt es als Siedesalz bei Hornbach....und auch jodfreies in der Metro.

Viel Glück bei der Behandlung


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (8. Sep. 2018)

Ich hab Jodfreies Siedesalz bestellt. Bei shanty patisserie. 
Waren blaue verschweisste Säcke.


----------



## Alfii147 (8. Sep. 2018)

Da wäre ich eher in Baumarkt gefahren & hätte mir Regeneriersalz-Tabletten geholt..
Kosten bei uns 6.99 € für 25 KG.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (8. Sep. 2018)

Das Salz geht auch?
Hätte ich das gewusst...


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (8. Sep. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Warum hast Du Salz.bestellt


Achso, da ich einen Ichthyo Befall habe... und bevor ich Medikamente nehmen versuche ich erst mit Salz.


----------



## Alfii147 (8. Sep. 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Das Salz geht auch?
> Hätte ich das gewusst...



Das hier, habe ich immer mal auf Vorrat liegen - geht ja nicht kaputt ..
https://www.globus-baumarkt.de/ralinger-salz-regeneriersalztabletten

Gibt es immer wieder mal im Angebot für 6.99 €


----------



## Teich4You (8. Sep. 2018)

Logische Reaktion deiner Biologie. Die mag kein Salz. Und die Fische kein Nitrit. Und während einer Behandlung füttert man auch nicht. Ist also auch klar wo das ganze Nitrit her kommt.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (8. Sep. 2018)

Ok, leuchtet ein.
Das bei einer Behandlung nicht gefüttert wird war mir klar.
Bei dem Salz nun aber nicht so ganz.
Habe das Füttern nun auch eingestellt nachdem die Fische nichts wollten.

Das das Salz dem Filter nicht gut tut war mir nicht ganz bewusst.


----------



## troll20 (10. Sep. 2018)

Auf wie viel hast du denn überhaupt aufgesalzen?
Und bedenke, wenn dein Salz nicht den gewünschten Erfolg zeigt, muss das Salz erst aus dem Teich raus, bevor du mit Medikamenten arbeiten kannst.
Dazu kommt das die Temperaturen langsam sinken und damit Medikamente schlechter wirken. Hoffentlich reicht das mit dem Salz.
Kleiner Nachtrag denn Edit sagt : deine Wassertemperatur ist inzwischen auch auf 18° gefallen und somit ein zusätzlicher Stressfaktor


----------



## f.dittrich57 (11. Sep. 2018)

Wie viel Salz und was sagen deine Pflanzen zu der Aktion würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (11. Sep. 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Auf wie viel hast du denn überhaupt aufgesalzen?


Auf 0,5%
130 Kg bei 26 qm3. Inkl. Filter


troll20 schrieb:


> Und bedenke, wenn dein Salz nicht den gewünschten Erfolg zeigt, muss das Salz erst aus dem Teich raus, bevor du mit Medikamenten arbeiten kannst.


Dem bin ich mir auch bewusst.
Daher werde ich mir auch einen Salzmesser zulegen. 
Aber welcher ist gut???

Momentan hat sich noch nicht viel geändert im Teich.
Nitrit ist noch immer bei 0,4.
Aber ich weiß zumindest nun:
Quelle Fishcare:
"Die Filterbakterien werden in ihrer Aktivität zunächst stark gehemmt und müssen durch Mutationen eine Salztoleranz erst herstellen. Hierdurch steigt meist anfangs der Nitritgehalt im Wasser noch an. Nach 2-7 Tagen sind dann ausreichend salztolerante Bakterien im Filter entstanden".

Das Verhalten der Fische hat sich aber schön zum Positiven Verändert. 
Sie sind wieder mehr am Schwimmen, nicht mehr so Apathisch. 
Fresslust ist auch gut aber bekommen noch nicht's so lange das Nitrit nicht runter geht.

Da das Wetter nun leider schlechter wird habe ich nun gestern den 200W Heizstab zugeschaltet um die Temperatur zu halten/ erhöhen um zum einen die Immunabwehr zu verbessern und den Entwicklungszyklus des __ Parasiten zu beschleunigen.



f.dittrich57 schrieb:


> Wie viel Salz und was sagen deine Pflanzen zu der Aktion würde mich auch interessieren


Sandmenge hab ich oben geschrieben und den Pflanzen geht es bisher sehr gut.


----------



## f.dittrich57 (11. Sep. 2018)

Ist das ein Schreibfehler 200W auf 26000L eher 2000W über Nacht würde Sinn machen[emoji2]


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (11. Sep. 2018)

f.dittrich57 schrieb:


> Ist das ein Schreibfehler 200W auf 26000L eher 2000



Nein, das ich kein Schreibfehler. 
Ich will ja nicht voll Power hoch Heizen. 


XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> um die Temperatur zu halten/ erhöhen



Gestern Abend z.B. war ich bei 18,5°C.
Heute morgen bei 18,3°C
Ohne Stab wäre ich bei 17,7°C Wahrscheinlich gewesen.
Mitlerweile bin ich bei 19°C und nur 20°C Lufttemperatur ohne Sonne.


----------



## f.dittrich57 (11. Sep. 2018)

Das kommt auf die Nachttemperaruren an was du bei 200w Morgens hast.Wenn du 16° hättest glaube ich das sogar aber bei 7° was wir hier schon hatten geht die Temp. Dann 3° runter über Nacht was dann nicht gut wäre für deine Fische in dem Zustand


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (12. Sep. 2018)

f.dittrich57 schrieb:


> aber bei 7° was wir hier schon hatten geht die Temp. Dann 3° runter über Nacht was dann nicht gut wäre für deine Fische in dem Zustand


Das Problem hatte ich bei dem kleinen Teich. 
Im Sommer hatten wir auch eisige Nächte wo die Temperatur maximal 1,5°C runter gegangen ist, und da war der Teich noch wärmer.

Tag 5. der Behandlung 
Nitrit noch immer bei 0,4mg/l
Die Pünktchen auf den Fischen sind nicht weniger und nicht mehr geworden was ich erkennen konnte.
Einige Fische sind immun gegen den __ Parasiten und haben wenige bis gar keine Pünktchen.

Habe mein Temperatursystem nun Automatisiert und bin immer und überall informiert wenn was nicht stimmt.


----------



## Teich4You (12. Sep. 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Die Pünktchen auf den Fischen sind nicht weniger und nicht mehr geworden was ich erkennen konnte.
> Einige Fische sind immun gegen den __ Parasiten und haben wenige bis gar keine Pünktchen.



Hier bist du einem Irrglauben aufgesessen.
Kein Koi ist Immun gegen Parasiten.
Es ist maximal das Immunsystem, welches bei einigen stärker ist, als bei anderen.
Sobald die Parasiten allerdings Überhand nehmen, sind alle Koi fällig.

Da sich der Zustand nach deiner Aussage nicht gebessert hat, solltest du eventuell zu dem Schluss kommen, dass Salz hier die falsche Wahl war.
Eventuell denkst du mal drüber nach durch großzügige Wasserwechsel das Salz aus dem Teich zu bekommen und dann endlich richtig zu behandeln.
Ansonsten ist der Winter schneller da, als dir bzw. den Fischen lieb ist.
Die Futterpause kommt aktuell einfach zur falschen Zeit.
Die Koi brauchen die Nahrung gerade jetzt dringend für die Winter Konditionierung.
Jeder Tag der vergeht, ist verlorene Zeit gerade.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (12. Sep. 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Hier bist du einem Irrglauben aufgesessen.
> Kein Koi ist Immun gegen __ Parasiten.
> Es ist maximal das Immunsystem, welches bei einigen stärker ist, als bei anderen.
> Sobald die Parasiten allerdings Überhand nehmen, sind alle Koi fällig.


Ich habe mir schon gedacht das sowas von dir kommt.
Immun ist vielleicht nicht richtig ausgedrückt.
Schon einmal infizierte Fische mit dem Parasiten entwickeln eine bessere Abwehr und mehr Schleim um dich vor diesem zu schützen.
Und dieses war auch schon mal der Fall in unserem Teich ganz zu Anfang.
Und ja da gebe ich dir recht wenn es zu viele sind ist auch die beste Abwehr irgendwann am Ende.


Teich4You schrieb:


> Da sich der Zustand nach deiner Aussage nicht gebessert hat, solltest du eventuell zu dem Schluss kommen, dass Salz hier die falsche Wahl war.
> Eventuell denkst du mal drüber nach durch großzügige Wasserwechsel das Salz aus dem Teich zu bekommen und dann endlich richtig zu behandeln.
> Ansonsten ist der Winter schneller da, als dir bzw. den Fischen lieb ist.
> Die Futterpause kommt aktuell einfach zur falschen Zeit.
> ...


Informiere dich bitte erst nach dem Zyklus des Parasiten bevor du eine Aussage triffst.

Der Zyklus beträgt 5-7 Tage bei manchen auch länger.

Wenn nun keine neuen Pünktchen aufgetreten sind bedeutet dies das keine oder weniger __ Schwärmer im freien Wasser sind.
Nach diesen 5-7 Tagen gehen die Ichthyo Parasiten von der Haut runter um sich wieder zu Teilen.
Nun muss ich weiter warten was bei einem anderen Mittel auch so gewesen wäre denn wenn der Parasit in der Haut sitzt ist er immun gegen die Medikamenten da er Zwischen Ober- und Lederhaut sitzt.

Ich denke ich werde heute einen Großzügigen Wasserwechsel machen um das Nitrit zu senken und noch weitere Schwärmer die im Freien Wasser sind zu reduzieren.

Eine Behandlung mit Salz dauert in der Regel bis zu 20  Tage.
Mit Malachitgrün Oxalat Produkte bin ich bei 14 Tagen.


----------



## Teich4You (12. Sep. 2018)

Ich habe auch lange überlegt ob ich nochmal was dazu schreiben soll.
Einfach darum, weil meine Aussage sowieso wieder als Angriff gewertet werden würde.
Und weil du meinst alles richtig zu machen und wie ich lese auch meinst das ich keine Ahnung habe.

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg bei deinem Vorgehen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (12. Sep. 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> h habe mir schon gedacht das sowas von dir kommt.


Hallooooooooo... oh man warum musst du immer gleich alles negativ sehen....
Nächstes mal mache ich bei jedem Satz einen smilie zu der Situation. 
Es war so gemeint da du dich meistens zu solchen Sachen äußerst. 
Das war nicht negativ gemeint.
Ich sage nicht das du keine Ahnung hast sonst würde ich nicht deine Blogs ansehen oder mit deine Beiträge durchlesen.

Ich habe dir doch auch zugestimmt zwecks der Abwehr.
Wo sage ich das du keine Ahnung hast.
Du bist nicht all wissend und ich auch nicht aber mit dem was ich tue befasse ich mich und das auch nicht nur von einer oder 2 Seiten im Internet auch mit Ärzten Rede ich.


----------



## f.dittrich57 (12. Sep. 2018)

Ich bin auch der Meinung das Salz kein Heilmittel ist in dem Sinne.Sondern es verhindert bzw.erschwert die Entstehung oder das Ausbrechen von Krankheiten bei vergesellschaftungen von Fischen.Aber wenn es klappt wäre es super ,wenn auch für mich schlecht vorstellbar.


----------



## Teich4You (12. Sep. 2018)

Ich verfolge das Thema sicher auch weiter und bin gespannt ob es hilft.
Denke schon das du dich auch damit befasst.
Hast es ja schon paar Beiträge vorher geschrieben mit dem Doc.
Nur halte ich es tatsächlich nicht für den Besten Weg und bin eher kritisch eingestellt.

Hatte selber schon Ichtyo und kenne auch den Lebenszyklus der __ Parasiten.
Würde halt da wenig rumspielen.
Eher gleich mit Kanonen schießen.
Eben gerade zu dieser Jahreszeit.

Sonst alles gut.
Und nein ich bin nicht allwissend.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (12. Sep. 2018)

Der Grund warum ich zum Salz und nicht zu einer Chemie Keule gegriffen habe ist das ich den Filter nicht belasten wollte.
Was mir nun keiner gesagt hat und auch nicht mein Doc:
Erst auf 0,3 aufzusalzen und dann langsam den Rest auf 0,5.
Das die Baktieren im Filter sich an das Salz anpassen müssen.

Hätte ich das gewusst und wäre ich besser von meinem Doc aufgeklärt worden hätte ich gleich zu einem entsprechenden Medikament gegriffen und die 20euro mehr hätten auch nicht viel mehr weh getan.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (14. Sep. 2018)

Angenehmen Freitag Nachmittag wünsche ich....
Neuigkeiten zwecks Ichthyo Behandlung mit Salz.
Die Bakkies kommen wieder in Fahrt.
Wir befinden uns nun bei Nitrit 0,3mg/l tendierrend nach unten.
Seit gestern wurde wieder langsam angefangen zu füttern.

Der Ichthyo Befall wird sichtlich weniger.
Nun sieht man auch die ganzen Weißen Punkte im Wasser frei schwimmen.
Kann auch was anderes sein aber die Grösse passt genau.

Der Filterdeckel vom Bürstenfilter ist nun zu 95% fertig.
Fehlt nur noch die Blende rechts an der letzten Klappe.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (15. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Leute, 
Der Befall geht immer mehr zurück.

Schade das ich von Anfang an keine Bilder gemacht habe.
Heute hab ich mal Bilder von 2 Koi gemacht die am stärksten befallen waren. 
      

Das ist allerdings gar nichts zudem was vor 2 Tagen war.
Der Kopf bei dem Ochiba war regelrecht voll.
Habe leider kein vergleichsbild im Netz gefunden. 
Aber ich denke wenn ich sage alle 2-3mm war ein Ichtyho reicht das.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (19. Sep. 2018)

Hey Leute....
Seit Sonntag ist nun überhaupt nicht's mehr von dem Ichthyo Befall zu sehen.
Die Koi verhalten sich wieder ganz normal und fressen auch gut.

Später werde ich noch einen Abstrich machen von einem Koi der sehr stark befallen war und dann mal schauen.
   
Wir waren gestern in Bützow Nähe Rostock.
Ab dem 30.9 haben wir ein neues Familienmitglied.
   das ist Jack

Nachtrag:
Abstrich gemacht und keinen __ Parasiten finden können.


----------



## Ida17 (19. Sep. 2018)

Abstrich beim Wauzi??? 













Sorry, der musste sein 

Ist doch super, dass die Koi sich wieder erholen!


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (7. Okt. 2018)

Nabend zusammen
Man denkt ja immer das es einen mit dem Stromausfall nicht trifft....
Tja ******** was....
Heute Nacht um 4 ist es passiert.
Wohnzimmer, Schlafzimmer, Garten und Küche hatten keinen Strom mehr ...
Den Zeitpunkt hab ich anhand der Zeitschaltuhr raus finden können....

Als ich im Sicherungskasten nachsah musste ich feststellen das keine Sicherung ausgelöst hat.
Kurz danach hat es an der Tür geklingelt und die Nachbarin fragte ob wir auch keinen Strom hätten. 
Bei denen war es so das wenn sie den Dirchlauferhitzer laufen hatten ging das Licht wieder in der Küche und auch bei uns war es so mit dem Licht.

Als ich die Leitungen durch geprüft habe merkte ich das die 2 te Phase kein Strom führte. 
Dort waren natürlich dann auch die Räume drauf verteilt die keinen Strom hatten. 

Somit musste ich den Teich über den Keller überbrücken mit einem verlängerungskabel.

Heute Abend war dann der Fehler gefunden.
Eine Sicherung in dem Hochspannungskasten musste ersetzt werden. 

Da kann man mal sehen wie schnell das doch gehen kann.

Aber alles gut.
Habe heute morgen gleich Strom vom Keller aus genommen sodass das System wieder lief.


----------



## mitch (7. Okt. 2018)

Hi Andy,

schnell (um)geschaltet


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (21. Okt. 2018)

mitch schrieb:


> schnell (um)geschaltet


Auf jedenfall... 
Der Sommer hat sich mit einem Goldenen Oktober verabschiedet und der Herbst ist nun in vollem gange. 
Schnell ist es Kalt geworden und auch der Teich ist schon auf 11°C abgekühlt.
Seit Freitag läuft die Pumpe auf 90%.
Nach und nach wird nun langsam weiter runter geregelt.
Die Monster sind noch immer gut am Fressen und bekommen noch ihre 2 bis 3 Portionen am Tag.
Natürlich nicht mehr die Menge wie im Sommer.

Kommende Woche wird der Bürstenfilter nochmal sauber gemacht und sollte dann fit für den Winter sein.
Dann wird nur noch gespült wenn WW gemacht wird.

Abdeckung kommt dieses Jahr vielleicht da ich an Doppelstegplatten ran komme die Vorher einem Windergarten dienten.

Den Fischen geht allen super und machen einen sehr vitalen Eindruck und sollten ohne Probleme den Winter überstehen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (21. Okt. 2018)

Das Wetter war heute angenehm mit 15°C.
Das haben wir genutzt und uns Gedanken gemacht wie wir den Teich abdecken.
Da momentan kein Geld zur Verfügung steht und einige andere Zahlungen getätigt werden müssen haben wir die Abdeckung mit Luftpolsterfolie gemacht. 
    
Mit leichtem Gefälle zum Gartenhaus hin und die Polsterfolie fest getackert. 
Die Insgesamt 3 Bahnen sind mit Alu Klebeband von 3M  verbunden.

Bin gespannt wie sich die Abdeckung bei dem ersten unschönen Herbstwetter macht.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (21. Okt. 2018)

Auf die schnelle sicher eine gute Lösung, hoffen wir mal das uns die Herbststürme nicht zu Stark treffen dann sollte das halten.
Ich drücke dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen.


----------



## Alfii147 (22. Okt. 2018)

Die Folie wirst du schon noch besser sichern, nicht nur mit so kleinen Holzbrettchen ?
Gehört schon was schwereres drauf oder du schraubst eine Latte drauf, damit kein Wind eindringen kann..

Ansonsten, sollte sie zerstört werden oder wegfliegen. 
Kostet ja nicht die Welt, vermutlich hast auch eine größere Rolle (50m) ?
Dann ist das gleich wieder neu gemacht!

Habe auch so eine Rolle, 3 lagig mit großen Noppen.
Glaub 35 € gekostet mit 50 Meter.

Habe ich damals die Biotonne eingewickelt und den Vlieser zusätzlich noch.
Habe ich heute auch wieder rausgekramt vom Speicher.

Wickel ich morgen den Pool einmal ein und spanne was oben rum..
Damit es doch etwas geschützter ist.


----------



## Teich4You (22. Okt. 2018)

Ich habe es ja schon auf Facebook geschrieben das ich der Folien-Lösung eher wenig Chancen einräume. Habe selber damit experimentiert und musste feststellen das es zu anfällig ist auf Wind und Wetter. Klebeband jeder Art hat sich über kurz oder lang gelöst nachdem es feucht wurde. Punktuelle Befestigungen haben dazu geführt das die Folie genau dort eingerissen ist.

Als Alternative hätte ich eine stabile große Gewächshausfolie genommen und dann auf ganzer Länge mit Latten von Oben verschraubt, damit die auch nicht flattern kann bei Wind und eine flächige Befestigung entsteht anstatt der punktuellen Befestigungen.

Alles in allem ist aber Folie immer nur die letzte Alternative, da sie nur ganz bedingt vor Auskühlung schützt. Dazu sind die Folien einfach zu dünn. Das konnte ich in meinem Gewächshaus feststellen wo meine Quarantäne drin war. Am Ende der Nacht hatte sich die Temperatur im Gewächshaus meist mit außen angeglichen.

Mit fällt gerade noch ein das du auch Styrodur-Platten direkt auf den Teich packen könntest. Das machen auch viele und die Platten gibt es auch oft bei Kleinanzeigen als Reste von Wohnbauten oder anderen. Dann lässt du einen Bereich frei und legst nur eine einzige Doppelstegplatte drüber als Fenster oder einfach offen. @minimuelli macht es fast genau so mit guten Erfolg.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (22. Okt. 2018)

Ja genau...


Teich4You schrieb:


> Alles in allem ist aber Folie immer nur die letzte Alternative, da sie nur ganz bedingt vor Auskühlung schützt. Dazu sind die Folien einfach zu dünn


Und da es noch vorhanden war haben wir erstmal diese Alternative genommen.
Denn wie erwähnt;


XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Da momentan kein Geld zur Verfügung steht und einige andere Zahlungen getätigt werden müssen haben wir die Abdeckung mit Luftpolsterfolie gemacht.


Erst Anfang Dezember wird es wieder möglich sein in eine Vernünftige Abdeckung aus Doppelstegplatten zu investieren.

Ansonsten werde ich @Alfii147 seinen Ratschlag mit den Latten nachholen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (25. Okt. 2018)

Es gibt ein paar Neuigkeiten

Anfang der Woche hatten wir den ersten Herbst Sturm über Hamburg mit viel Regen und Windgeschwindigkeiten von 31 Kmh und starken Böen.

Die Folie musste einiges mitmachen und habe dann auch einige kleine Ablauf Löcher machen müssen da die Folie sehr auf Spannung war.
Die Klebenaht mit dem Aluminiumklebeband von 3M hält nach wie vor trotz dem vielen Wasser.
    
  

Heute hatten wir eine angekündigte Wohnungsbegehung des Vermieters zwecks Instandhaltungsmasnahmen.
Somit ging uns auch ein wenig der Kackstift das der Vermieter nun was sagen wird wenn dieser den Teich sieht.

Tja aber was soll ich sagen....
Unsere tollen Nachbarn hatten im Frühling den Teichbau beim Vermieter gemeldet weil sie uns ans Bein kacken wollten...
Die Vermietung sagte heute als sie den Teich sah das dies eine Bauliche Veränderung sei aber das das für Sie völlig in Ordnung ist und Sie sich freuen das wir den Garten so schön gestalten. 

Jeden Tag Haben wir Angst gehabt das der Tag kommen wird und der Vermieter sagt das wir Rückbauen müssen.

Aber das ist nun vorbei.
Es ist ein tolles und beruhigendes Gefühl das wir nun keine Angst haben müssen und uns weiter frei entfalten können.


----------



## Alfii147 (25. Okt. 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Die Vermietung sagte heute als sie den Teich sah das dies eine Bauliche Veränderung sei aber das das für Sie völlig in Ordnung ist und Sie sich freuen das wir den Garten so schön gestalten.



Super, Glückwunsch!


----------



## trampelkraut (26. Okt. 2018)

Das ist toll, da steht einer Teicherweiterung im Frühjahr ja nichts im Wege.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (26. Okt. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Das ist toll, da steht einer Teicherweiterung im Frühjahr ja nichts im Wege.


 bist du wohl ruhig. 

Nein Spass... 
Da wird nicht's erweitert an Volumen. 
Das ist völlig ausreichend. 
Du weißt ja, umso größer umso Teurer der Unterhalt.
Wenn dann werden nur 2 einläufe optimiert.


----------



## trampelkraut (27. Okt. 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Wenn dann werden nur 2 einläufe optimiert.



Der Winter wird lang und düste,r da hast du Zeit zum planen. Und wenn du im Frühjahr  eh am werkeln bist findet sich bestimmt das eine oder andere  zum optimieren.


----------



## troll20 (28. Okt. 2018)

Also, so ein Wassergrundstück hat schon was


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (29. Okt. 2018)

Das stimmt schon... aber Nene... das wird so bleiben.
Was wohl noch kommen wird ist ein __ Schleierschwanz Teich weil wir das Aquarium wohl Weg haben wollen.
Mit den Unterhaltskosten vom Aquarium kann ich z.b. einen 15m3  Teich unterhalten.


----------



## pyro (31. Okt. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Der Winter wird lang und düste,r da hast du Zeit zum planen. Und wenn du im Frühjahr  eh am werkeln bist findet sich bestimmt das eine oder andere  zum optimieren.



Wenn dem Andy langweilig wird könnte er zu mir kommen und mir helfen mein Loch im Teich zu finden.... wie mich das anko....t!!


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (22. Nov. 2018)

pyro schrieb:


> Wenn dem Andy langweilig wird könnte er zu mir kommen und mir helfen mein Loch im Teich zu finden.... wie mich das anko....t!!


Wie sieht's aus mit deiner Leck suche?
Habe deinen Threat verfolgt aber länger nichts mehr gelesen. 

Kleines Update zur Abdeckung.
Teich ist zu 100% abgedeckt seit ca. 3 Wochen. 
      
Es wurde eine Klappe installiert um die Fische zu inspizieren und Füttern zu können.
Rechts an der Mauer wo die Steine oben aufliegen wurde noch ein Stück Folie hinten rum verlegt da dort der Wind unter gehen konnte, zumal unser dicker Kater diesen Weg gerne nutzt. 
Schon life gesehen und der Folie macht das überhaupt nicht's aus.
Aktuell haben wir im Teich noch 9°C und die Fische fressen noch gut.
Es wird aber nun merklich weniger. 
Filter läuft noch auf 75%.
Hoffe erstmal länger über 8°C zu bleiben.
Wenn ich drunter bin wird die Pumpe auf 50% Leistung reduziert. 

Den Bürstenfilter sowie die rücklaufleitungen hinter dem Gartenhaus habe ich nun auch rundherum mit 10mm Styropor isoliert und mit Pu schaum aufgespritzt.
Zum Schluss kommt noch ein Anstrich mit Bitumen oder unterbodenschutz.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (11. Jan. 2019)

Das Jahr ist nun schon einige Tage alt.
Biel hat sich aber nicht getan....
Fische sind alle Fit und bekommen alle 2-3 Tage ihr Winterfutter.
Ww wird auch regelmäßig gemacht.... wenn dann das Frischwasser rein läuft sind immer alle verschwunden und zwar dahin wo das Wasser rein läuft.... muss wohl ein wenig  Wärmer sein das Frischwasser

Teichtemperatur liegt bei 5,8°C ohne Heizung.

Mit dem Kautschukanstrich muss ich wohl noch ein wenig warten bis es wieder wärmer und trocken ist.
Entschieden habe ich mich für die Sprühvariante... denke das 12 Dosen reichen sollten

Die Teichabdeckung hält bisher auch gut durch.
Musste bisher einmal nach kleben nach dem Sturm....
Für den nächsten Winter wird aber eine bessere Abdeckung entwickelt.

Mit dem Energie Managment bin ich auch noch nicht zufrieden...
Die Planung ist in eine Oase Titanium 50000 zu investieren, diese hat einen Max. Stromverbrauch von 320 W im Gegensatz zu meiner jetzigen DM Vario 30000 Mit 400 W und habe lange nicht die Umwälzung die ich mit der Titanium haben würde. 

Gartenwasserzähler wurde auch beantragt nachdem nun endlich die Leitungen von meinem Nachbar und mir richtig getrennt wurden. 
Bin gespannt was da auf mich zu kommt denn 120m3 sind nicht wenig die wir verbraucht haben....


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (23. Jan. 2019)

Diesen Winter halte ich mich sehr weit fern von allem zusätzlichem zuheizen im Teich und im Gartenhaus mit Strom. 
Da nun die Frostperiode aber den Teich soweit runter gekühlt hat (3,5°C) habe ich bei starkem Frost nun auch leichte Minustemperaturen im Gartenhaus. 
  
Daher habe ich 2 grosse Kerzen seit heute Nachmittag am brennen die eine Wärme von über 3°C halten.
Morgen muss ich dann erstmal los um Nachschub zu holen.
Ist aufjedenfall um einiges Günstiger als Strom....

Die Pumpe läuft mitlerweile auch nur noch auf 30%(45W) und zu 80% über die Skimmer sodass die Koi unten ruhig abliegen können und sich eine Wärmeschicht am Boden bildet.

Anfang November hatte die Fischfarm Schubert eine Aktion und wir haben uns 3 kleine 12-15cm Koi ausgesucht und versenden lassen.
      
Diese halten wir in einem 200 Liter Aquarium im Wohnzimmer.
Jetzt nach fast 3 Monaten sind sie um über 5-7cm gewachsen bei 20-22°C Wassertemperatur .
      

Der kleine Hi Utsuri will nicht wirklich wachsen. 
Dazu kommt das der Asagi wo auch der Hi Utsuri her kam nicht mehr lebt.
Dieser lag einen Tag später regungslos im Becken nachdem er ein Kurz Zeit Salzbad bekam da die Koi Hautwürmer hatten.


----------



## Teich4You (24. Jan. 2019)

Wenn du über die Kerzen noch einen Blumentopf machst hast du einen Blumentopfofen.
Habe ich auch schon mal getestet.
Kann man auf kleinem Niveau was bewegen.
Der Topf speichert die Wärme besser und gibt sie auch besser ab.
Davon 2-3 Stück, und der Schuppen ist Frotfrei.
Ich würde aber über die OSB Platten noch eine weitere Unterlage machen, die nicht brennbar ist.

Tja zu Koi im Aquarium....ne finde ich nicht gut.

Der HiUtsuri ist auch keiner.
Ich sehe zumindest keinen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (24. Jan. 2019)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wenn du über die Kerzen noch einen Blumentopf machst hast du einen Blumentopfofen.
> Habe ich auch schon mal getestet.
> Kann man auf kleinem Niveau was bewegen.
> Der Topf speichert die Wärme besser und gibt sie auch besser ab.
> Davon 2-3 Stück, und der Schuppen ist Frotfrei.


Die Idee hatte meine Frau mir auch schon gesagt.
Nur blöd wenn man keine grossen Blumentöpfe da hat und extra welche kaufen ist Blödsinn.
Das Gartenhaus ist ansich ja sehr gut Isoliert und mitlerweile habe ich 6°C im Haus bei noch -3,5°C.


Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich würde aber über die OSB Platten noch eine weitere Unterlage machen, die nicht brennbar ist.


Kerzen wurden über Nacht auf den Boden gestellt damit nicht's passieren kann.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Tja zu Koi im Aquarium....ne finde ich nicht gut.


Alles gut... kommen im Frühjahr in den Teich. 
Hälterungs/Aufziehanlage kommt dieses Jahr erst wenn wir den offenen Teil vom Gartenhaus 
  zu machen und auch isolieren. 
Geplant ist ein IBC mit Bodenablauf.


Teich4You schrieb:


> Der HiUtsuri ist auch keiner.



Jup, haste recht.... Ich verwechsle diese beiden immer.
Es ist ein Ki Utsuri.


----------



## Alfii147 (24. Jan. 2019)

Hallo Andy,



XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Die Pumpe läuft mitlerweile auch nur noch auf 30%(45W) und zu 80% über die Skimmer sodass die Koi unten ruhig abliegen können und sich eine Wärmeschicht am Boden bildet.



Versuch fehlgeschlagen würde ich sagen ..
Sobald du Bewegung in den kleinen Teich bekommst, sei es auch nur die Koi, ist deine Schicht eigentlich schon Geschichte.
Dazu pumpst du ja auch noch mit deiner Pumpe.

Dein Teich ist halt nicht richtig abgedeckt, somit vermutlich auch die Luft sehr kalt.
Dann würde ich auch nicht den kalten Bereich per Skimmer absaugen.



XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Anfang November hatte die Fischfarm Schubert eine Aktion und wir haben uns 3 kleine 12-15cm Koi ausgesucht und versenden lassen.



Wäre nicht mein favorisierter Händler, du verstehst .. 
Kranke Tiere usw. - viel zu riskant in der jetzigen Zeit.



XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Der kleine Hi Utsuri will nicht wirklich wachsen.
> Dazu kommt das der Asagi wo auch der Hi Utsuri her kam nicht mehr lebt.
> Dieser lag einen Tag später regungslos im Becken nachdem er ein Kurz Zeit Salzbad bekam da die Koi Hautwürmer hatten.



Genau aus solchen Gründen, würde ich von so etwas Abstand nehmen!




XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Hälterungs/Aufziehanlage kommt dieses Jahr erst wenn wir den offenen Teil vom Gartenhaus
> Anhang anzeigen 205150 zu machen und auch isolieren.
> Geplant ist ein IBC mit Bodenablauf.



Wir haben glaube ich schon mal darüber gesprochen, das es irgendwann zu viele Tiere werden..
Nun schon wieder 4 Stück, nächstes Jahr nochmal 3-5, wenn eine Hälterung bsteht? - Wo soll das ganze hinführen.. ?

Möchte nicht böse rüber kommen, aber kaufe dir doch mal einen guten Koi & dann vielleicht nur einen.. Den ich erkenne wie Florian auch nicht wirklich eine Varietät.

Das mit deiner Hälterung würde ich verschieben & dafür für nächstes Jahr, eine gute Abdeckung bauen, aus Doppelstegplatten!
Damit du endlich mal einigermaßen das Kälteproblem in den Griff bekommst.

Für dich besser und für die Fische erst Recht. 

Grüße Fabi


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (24. Jan. 2019)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Versuch fehlgeschlagen würde ich sagen ..
> Sobald du Bewegung in den kleinen Teich bekommst, sei es auch nur die Koi, ist deine Schicht eigentlich schon Geschichte.
> Dazu pumpst du ja auch noch mit deiner Pumpe.


Werde heute sie BA komplett schließen.
Normal dürfte dann nur das obere Wasser abgezogen werden da ich das Wasser in maximal 30cm tiefe einleite. 
Oder lieber doch Skimmer zu und über BA laufen lassen?



Alfii147 schrieb:


> Genau aus solchen Gründen, würde ich von so etwas Abstand nehmen!


__ Parasiten kannst du bei jedem Händler haben. 
Und leider hatten wir auch bei jedem Händler bisher Parasiten.


Alfii147 schrieb:


> Wir haben glaube ich schon mal darüber gesprochen, das es irgendwann zu viele Tiere werden..
> Nun schon wieder 4 Stück, nächstes Jahr nochmal 3-5, wenn eine Hälterung bsteht? - Wo soll das ganze hinführen.. ?


Wir werden uns dieses Jahr von mehr als 10 Koi trennen und uns nach Qualität umschauen. 
Man wird schlauer und man sieht immer bessere Qualitäten und diese möchte man sich dann auch zulegen.
Somit __ fliegen dieses Jahr unsere Anfänge raus und auch die die nicht richtig wachsen wollen. 


Alfii147 schrieb:


> Möchte nicht böse rüber kommen, aber kaufe dir doch mal einen guten Koi & dann vielleicht nur einen.. Den ich erkenne wie Florian auch nicht wirklich eine Varietät.


Nein Nein, alles gut.
Nur manchmal habe ich den Eindruck als wenn alle denken der holt sich immer mehr Fische in den Teich bis nichts mehr geht.
Aber dem ist nicht so.
Ich setze mich mit dem Thema viel mehr als manch anderer auseinander und ich weiß auch was an meinem Teich geht und nicht andere haben einen 40m3 Teich und 60 Fische drin und dann auch nicht kleine...



Alfii147 schrieb:


> Das mit deiner Hälterung würde ich verschieben & dafür für nächstes Jahr, eine gute Abdeckung bauen, aus Doppelstegplatten!
> Damit du endlich mal einigermaßen das Kälteproblem in den Griff bekommst.


Abdeckung ist für dieses Jahr geplant.
Bin aber noch nicht sicher ob Mit Doppelstegplatten oder Dicker Folie.


----------



## Alfii147 (24. Jan. 2019)

Alle Antworten befinden sich direkt im Thread, mit rot geschrieben!

Werde heute sie BA komplett schließen.
Normal dürfte dann nur das obere Wasser abgezogen werden da ich das Wasser in maximal 30cm tiefe einleite.
Oder lieber doch Skimmer zu und über BA laufen lassen?

Ich weiß nicht, was man dir hier genau empfehlen soll..
Kenne ja deine Umgebung nicht, gleiche gilt für die Temperatur usw. 

Beim Skimmer ziehst du halt immer kalte Luft mit ein und natürlich auch das kalte Oberflächenwasser, was von Nachteil ist. 
BA würde ich nie schließen, sondern laufen lassen..

Da bei dir eh Bewegung im Teich ist, spielt es für mich keine Rolle.
Du siehst ja das es so oder so abkühlt, wenn du aktuell nur 3.5 Grad im Teich hast .. 

Schau dir das mal an: https://www.mega-koi.de/produkte/pe-zubehör/pe-hd-skimmerabdeckung/
Kann für den Winter, zieht dann unter Wasser, somit kommt keine kalte Luft mit oder wirklich kaltes Oberflächenwasser - im Sommer dann für Futter.

Bei mir und sehr vielen anderen, läuft alles auf Hochtouren am Teich. 


__ Parasiten kannst du bei jedem Händler haben.
Und leider hatten wir auch bei jedem Händler bisher Parasiten.

Also ich hatte bisher keinerlei Probleme mit Parasiten oder ähnlichem.
Kommt wohl auch darauf an, das ich sehr viel Wert auf gute Händler lege, denen man auch einigermaßen vertrauen kann.
Und ich hoffe auch, das es weiterhin so Problemfrei bleibt!

Wir werden uns dieses Jahr von mehr als 10 Koi trennen und uns nach Qualität umschauen.
Man wird schlauer und man sieht immer bessere Qualitäten und diese möchte man sich dann auch zulegen.
Somit __ fliegen dieses Jahr unsere Anfänge raus und auch die die nicht richtig wachsen wollen.

Das hört sich doch schon mal ganz anderster an. Dann ist auch wieder mehr Platz im Teich.
Gibt es denn schon Händler, die dich interessieren würden ? - Was wäre denn bei dir in der näheren Umgebung ( 100 KM) zu finden.


Nein Nein, alles gut.
Nur manchmal habe ich den Eindruck als wenn alle denken der holt sich immer mehr Fische in den Teich bis nichts mehr geht.
Aber dem ist nicht so.
Ich setze mich mit dem Thema viel mehr als manch anderer auseinander und ich weiß auch was an meinem Teich geht und nicht andere haben einen 40m3 Teich und 60 Fische drin und dann auch nicht kleine...

Das liegt vermutlich auch daran, das du sowas wie "es ziehen nächstes Jahr gut 10 Tiere aus" nicht erwähnst.
Dann wäre so eine Frage, auch nicht aufgetaucht.


Abdeckung ist für dieses Jahr geplant.
Bin aber noch nicht sicher ob Mit Doppelstegplatten oder Dicker Folie.

-Doppelstegplatten-


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (24. Jan. 2019)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was man dir hier genau empfehlen soll..
> Kenne ja deine Umgebung nicht, gleiche gilt für die Temperatur usw.
> 
> Beim Skimmer ziehst du halt immer kalte Luft mit ein und natürlich auch das kalte Oberflächenwasser, was von Nachteil ist.
> ...


Dann werde ich es einfach mal mit Skimmer aus probieren....



Alfii147 schrieb:


> Bei mir und sehr vielen anderen, läuft alles auf Hochtouren am Teich.


Was aber bei 3°C Wassertemperatur nicht von Vorteil ist.



Alfii147 schrieb:


> Schau dir das mal an: https://www.mega-koi.de/produkte/pe-zubehör/pe-hd-skimmerabdeckung/
> Kann für den Winter, zieht dann unter Wasser, somit kommt keine kalte Luft mit oder wirklich kaltes Oberflächenwasser - im Sommer dann für Futter.


Danke für den Tipp.
Ich hab's diesen Winter verpasst den Skimmer am älteren Teich ab zuziehen und dort einen Mittelflächenabzug mit Gitter anzuschließen. 


Alfii147 schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch schon mal ganz anderster an. Dann ist auch wieder mehr Platz im Teich.
> Gibt es denn schon Händler, die dich interessieren würden ? - Was wäre denn bei dir in der näheren Umgebung ( 100 KM) zu finden.


Nein haben wir leider noch nicht. 


Alfii147 schrieb:


> Das liegt vermutlich auch daran, das du sowas wie "es ziehen nächstes Jahr gut 10 Tiere aus" nicht erwähnst.
> Dann wäre so eine Frage, auch nicht aufgetaucht.


Ich war der Meinung das schon mal erwähnt zu haben. 
Aber in Zukunft wenn sowas wie neue Koi anstehen wird's mit erwähnt.


----------



## Aquaga (24. Jan. 2019)

Hallo Andy,

zu deinem Temperaturproblem: Auch ich würde Dir nur zu Doppelstegplatten raten.
Oder noch besser: Bei 50% der Teichfläche sogar Doppelsteg + Styrodur + Doppelsteg.
Es muss ja nicht überall Licht reinfallen können.

Zur "Akutversorgung": Den Fotos nach zu urteilen ist euer Haus nicht weit vom Teich entfernt.
Ich würde einen neuen kurzen Gartenschlauch kaufen (wegen Verkeimungsgefahr der Trinkwasserleitung)
und den an einem Waschbecken anschließen und dann maximal heißes Wasser einleiten.
So kannst du den Teich bei Extremtemperaturen schneller und günstiger in einem akzeptablen
Temperaturfenster halten als mit Elektroteichheizungen.

Mein isolierter Teich (Doppelstegabdeckung + Styrodur an Außenwänden) verliert aktuell bei dem strengen Frost
0,5 - 0,7 Grad pro Tag. Altes Teichwasser ablassen und dann ca. eine halbe Stunde das Wasser laufen lassen ergibt bei mir
eine Temperaturerhöhung von einem Grad (bei einem Winterteichinhalt von nur ca. 17 cbm) Das mache ich zur Zeit alle zwei Tage.
Wenn's nicht so kalt ist auch nur einmal die Woche. Bin dadurch immer zwischen 5 und 6,5 Grad.


----------



## Alfii147 (24. Jan. 2019)

Genauso habe ich es damals auch noch gehandhabt, einfach warmes Wasser zu laufen lassen.
Dürfte denke ich für fast jeden machbar sein!
Musste damals auch hinten aus dem zweiten WC raus, waren auch gute 20 Meter Schlauch - habe ich gute 2 Jahre so gemacht.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (25. Jan. 2019)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Zur "Akutversorgung": Den Fotos nach zu urteilen ist euer Haus nicht weit vom Teich entfernt.
> Ich würde einen neuen kurzen Gartenschlauch kaufen (wegen Verkeimungsgefahr der Trinkwasserleitung)
> und den an einem Waschbecken anschließen und dann maximal heißes Wasser einleiten.
> So kannst du den Teich bei Extremtemperaturen schneller und günstiger in einem akzeptablen
> Temperaturfenster halten als mit Elektroteichheizungen.





Alfii147 schrieb:


> Genauso habe ich es damals auch noch gehandhabt, einfach warmes Wasser zu laufen lassen.
> Dürfte denke ich für fast jeden machbar sein!
> Musste damals auch hinten aus dem zweiten WC raus, waren auch gute 20 Meter Schlauch - habe ich gute 2 Jahre so gemacht.


Ich will da niemanden kritisieren aber die Fische müssen im Winter mit den kalten Temperaturen klar kommen.
Wir werden nicht zuheizen oder warmes Wasser einleiten.
Samstag in der Nacht soll es eine kurze verschnaufpause vom Nachtfrost geben da wird dann früher aufgestanden und ein grosszügiger Wasserwechsel gemacht.
Dadurch komme ich dann gut 1°C höher.

Letzten Winter hatten wir keine Abdeckung und ne dicke Eisschicht auf dem Teich.
Der Filter war fast zu gefroren und alle Fische haben den Winter gut überstanden und so soll es dieses Jahr auch sein.


----------



## Aquaga (25. Jan. 2019)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Ich will da niemanden kritisieren aber die Fische müssen im Winter mit den kalten Temperaturen klar kommen.



Nix für ungut 

Tun sie auch ..... zumindest in aller Regel.
Allerdings ist es auch natürlich, dass hin und wieder einer einen "schlechten Tag" erwischt und den Winter nicht übersteht.


Ich gebe daher zu bedenken:

Die Exituswahrscheinlichkeit ist umso höher....

... je kälter das Wasser (< 5 °C scheint hier eine besondere Marke zu sein)

... je älter ein Japan-Koi bei seinem Umzug nach Deutschland ist und deswegen (noch) nix gewöhnt ist
     (hochwertige Koi überwintern dort nämlich auch nicht im Eistümpel)

... je kürzer die Eingewöhnungszeit vor dem Winter ist


Da du oben ja schreibst ab jetzt zukünftig hochwertige Koi kaufen zu wollen bist du ganz sicher mit der besonders
fiesen Variante des Koi-Virus infiziert! 
Irgendwann wirst auch du dann bei 500 - 1000 Euro-Koi nicht mehr ungläubig den Kopf schütteln  
.... sondern die Brieftasche zücken 
Und da ich dich als rationalen Typ einschätze, wirst du auf deinem Koikichi-Weg bestimmt keine unnötigen Risiken eingehen wollen
 und einen vielleicht mehrere-Tausend-Euro-Fischbestand aufs Spiel setzen wollen......  Wetten? 

Ich gebe meinen nicht-High-End-Koi halt heute schon diesen Komfort


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (4. Apr. 2019)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Da du oben ja schreibst ab jetzt zukünftig hochwertige Koi kaufen zu wollen bist du ganz sicher mit der besonders
> fiesen Variante des Koi-Virus infiziert!
> Irgendwann wirst auch du dann bei 500 - 1000 Euro-Koi nicht mehr ungläubig den Kopf schütteln
> .... sondern die Brieftasche zücken
> ...


Ja.... also Mitlerweile sind wir nicht mehr so die Japan Koi Käufer.
Momentan gucken und kaufen wir bei Fischfarm Schubert oder Obi Markt Norderstedt.
Warum von Schubert, und warum aus dem Baumarkt?
Weil sie von ein und der selben Farm aus Israel kommen und zwar von einer sehr sehr guten mit Japan Koi Elterntiere die über ein halbes Jahr in Quarantäne gehalten wurden bis man mit ihnen die Zucht angefangen hat.
Diese Koi Farm in Israel die Hazorea Koi Farm züchtet ausschließlich Biose Koi.
Die Farm ist komplett abgeschlossen und hat sehr hohe Sicherheitsvorschriften.  
Ich wollte das Thema einfach nur nochmal hoch holen weil die Fischfarm Schubert ja schon mal im Gespräch war.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (4. Apr. 2019)

Mal ein Update zum Winter. 
2 schlechte Nachrichten gibt es wobei eine aber schön vorhanden war.
- einer unser Tosai hat es nicht geschafft. 
  Der Kikokuryu ( Orange/Weisse)
-nach dem Umbau haben wir bei 2 auffälligen Fischen einen Kiemenabstrich gemacht und fest gestellt das Kiemenwürmer vorhanden sind.
Nach dem Umsetzen der Koi in den Teich kam dann auch noch Ichthyo dazu.
Den Ichthyo Befall hatten wir mit Salz eliminiert und den Kiemenwurmbefall leider nur reduziert so wie es aussieht, zumindest waren keine __ Würmer mehr nachweisbar. 
Nun wird ab 12 °C Wassertemperatur mit Triclam 2 mal behandelt. 
Den Verlust des kleinen Koi haben wir denke ich mal den Würmern zu verdanken.

Ansonsten sind die Fische Top drauf.
Fressen wie die Schweine


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (4. Apr. 2019)

Mal ein Update zum Winter. 
2 schlechte Nachrichten gibt es wobei eine aber schön vorhanden war.
- einer unser Tosai hat es nicht geschafft. 
Anhang anzeigen 206413 Der Kikokuryu ( Orange/Weisse)
-nach dem Umbau haben wir bei 2 auffälligen Fischen einen Kiemenabstrich gemacht und fest gestellt das Kiemenwürmer vorhanden sind.
Nach dem Umsetzen der Koi in den Teich kam dann auch noch Ichthyo dazu.
Den Ichthyo Befall hatten wir mit Salz eliminiert und den Kiemenwurmbefall leider nur reduziert so wie es aussieht, zumindest waren keine __ Würmer mehr nachweisbar. 
Nun wird ab 12 °C Wassertemperatur mit Triclam 2 mal behandelt. 
Den Verlust des kleinen Koi haben wir denke ich mal den Würmern zu verdanken.

Ansonsten sind die Fische Top drauf.
Fressen wie die Schweine  
Anhang anzeigen 206414 Anhang anzeigen 206415


----------



## Aquaga (4. Apr. 2019)

Also prinzipiell finde ich es gut sich nicht nur auf Japaner zu "fixieren". Andere können das auch 

Aber bei Baumarkt habe ich meine Zweifel ob die wirklich alle da herkommen wo die Mitarbeiter glauben dass sie herkommen.

Ein Baumarktzooabteilungsleiter der früher auch mal bei einem Koi-Händler gearbeitet hat meinte mal zu mir, dass seine Baumarktkette
die Koi von einem Großhändler beziehen und sie gar nicht so genau wissen wo Fische alle ursprünglich herkommen.
Es könnten sogar auch "Japankoi-Restposten" darunter sein die, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, vom Großhändler vorher nicht
als höherpreisige "Japankoi" abverkauft werden konnten. 

Ich habe übrigens auch noch 4 Baumarkt Koi im Teich:

Ein Sansai Shiro Muji hat aufgehört zu wachsen oder wächst nur in Zeitlupe (is nur um die 25 cm!).

Ein Ginrin Yamabuki den ich mit 9 cm als kleinsten gekauft habe ist in zwei Jahren (bei kalter Überwinterung) 
auf locker über 30 cm gewachsen (schätze auf 32-34 cm)!  Allerding hat er eine Brustflosse etwas "verzogen" 

Und ein Hi-Utsuri und ein Kikusui zeigen hingegen wieder BEIDE KEINE Wachstumsambitionen. Meine gleichaltrigen
(und ursprünglich gleich großen) Japaner von verschiedenen Züchtern sind in der gleichen Zeit ALLE um mindestens 50% mehr gewachsen!

Ich finde die Baumarkt-Qualität ist einfach zu schlecht und kaufe deswegen dort nicht mehr.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (4. Apr. 2019)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Aber bei Baumarkt habe ich meine Zweifel ob die wirklich alle da herkommen wo die Mitarbeiter glauben dass sie herkommen.
> 
> Ein Baumarktzooabteilungsleiter der früher auch mal bei einem Koi-Händler gearbeitet hat meinte mal zu mir, dass seine Baumarktkette
> die Koi von einem Großhändler beziehen und sie gar nicht so genau wissen wo Fische alle ursprünglich herkommen.


Da gebe ich dir auch zu 90% recht aber der Obi Markt in Norderstedt ist für sich und die Lieferscheins habe ich auch schon gesehen wenn die Fische frisch gekommen sind.

Das mit dem Wachstum ist echt so ne Sache. 
Das haben auch wir schon bemerkt. 
Die 6 wovon einer verstarb die wir letztes Jahr beim Obi kauften sind alle total unterschiedlich.
2 wachsen brutal 2 normal und einer sehr mickrig. 
Das hat meiner Meinung aber damit was zu tun das dies schon aussortierte Koi von der Farm sind und als Mix an die Märkte günstig verkauft werden.


----------



## troll20 (4. Apr. 2019)

Egal wo sie herkommen, 
Schee müssen Sie sein.
Und wenn auch das nicht ist,  müssen sie zumindestens ein Platz in deinem Herzen sich erobern.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (4. Apr. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Egal wo sie herkommen,
> Schee müssen Sie sein.
> Und wenn auch das nicht ist, müssen sie zumindestens ein Platz in deinem Herzen sich erobern.


Das ist doch endlich mal eine Ansicht die auch ich so habe und wenn es dann mal welche aus einem Privaten Teich sind.


----------



## Aquaga (5. Apr. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Egal wo sie herkommen,
> Schee müssen Sie sein.
> Und wenn auch das nicht ist,  müssen sie zumindestens ein Platz in deinem Herzen sich erobern.



Ja das stimmt! 

Unser Schneeflöckchen hat es geschafft (Das ist der Zwerg-Shiro Muji der ursprünglich als Baumarkt-Tancho gestartet ist aber dann sein rot verloren hat)


----------



## dasHirschl (9. Apr. 2019)

Hey, bin ganz neu hier und gleich in deinen Teich verliebt


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (10. Apr. 2019)

dasHirschl schrieb:


> Hey, bin ganz neu hier und gleich in deinen Teich verliebt


Herzlich willkommen @dasHirschl das freut mich sehr, danke.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (16. Apr. 2019)

Da wir dieses Jahr an dem Thema Terrassenüberdachung festhalten wollen, haben wir uns vor einigen Wochen mal an die Planung gemacht.
* defekter Link entfernt *
Eine Terassenüberdachung aus Aluminium und Polycarbonat.
Die Seiten sollen auch geschlossen werden sodass man nachher die möglichkeit hat einen kalten Wintergarten zu machen.

Daraufhin haben wir nach einem schönen Sichtschutz aus Lärche geschaut und sind auf einen Sichtschutz bei Obi gestoßen.
Als wir den Preis gesehen haben wollten wir dies gar nicht glauben .... von 84,99€ auf 4,99€ runter gesetzt.
 
Ok dachten wir.
Wir bestellen nun 20stück und brauchen eh einiges an Material.
Ca. 3 Wochen dauert die Lieferung.
Alles war bezahlt und wir hätten 2 Wochen nicht's. Dann kam der Anruf der Lieferung.
Als ich aufgelegt habe bin ich aus allen Wolken geflogen  zieht euch das mal rein... 170€ für Sichtschutz und Lieferung anstatt 1700€

Nachdem ich die Elemente(50kg pro stück) an dem Tag der Lieferung noch in den 2,5 meter höher gelegenen Garten geschafft habe haben wir die darauf folgende Woche mit dem Aufbau begonnen.
Da wir die alten Sichtschutz-Elemente verkauft haben mussten dort erstmal wieder die neuen hin.
Als das fertig war haben wir am Teich weiter gemacht. Nun sieht das ganze so richtig vollendet aus und nicht mit so viel durcheinander von Gartenhaus, Hecke und Terrasse.
         

Da sieht man nochmal wie es vorher aussah.
 
Da wir das ganze noch etwas in Szene setzen wollen haben wir noch eine LED Beleuchtung angebracht.
     
Auch die Filterabdeckung wurde komplett mit Scharniere ausgestattet da das Holz, vor allem im Winter einiges wiegt.


----------



## Aquaga (16. Apr. 2019)

Super Idee mit der Sichtschutzbeleuchtung! Ich glaube da werde ich mich von inspirieren lassen


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (20. Apr. 2019)

Der Teich hat sich in den letzten 4 Tagen auf 12°C erwärmt.
Ich denke am Sonntag werden wir dann wohl bei 14°C liegen.
Die Quarantäne mit den Neulingen  die wir seit November haben und gross füttern bekommen seit 2 Wochen nun schon immer Teichwasser um sich an den Bakterienstamm zu gewöhnen. 
Die Quarantäne halten wir bei 17°C und wenn alles klappt kommen sie Dienstag oder Donnerstag in den Teich. 
Hier mal ein paar Bilder.
                        

Und da es mit den Temperaturen immer so ne Sache ist haben wir uns schon 2 lange Laichbürsten gekauft da wir 2 Weibchen haben die dieses Jahr auf jedenfall ablaichen sollen.


----------



## f.dittrich57 (20. Apr. 2019)

Moin Andy,
Viel Glück mit deinem Zuchtversuch AkaMatsuba[emoji16]
Kam heute bei Modern Koi
Berlin hat ja nur 4Mio Einwohner[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## Teichfreund77 (20. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Andy,
wie viele Fische hast du nach dem zusetzen denn in deinem Teich?
Hast du schon ein paar verkaufen können?

Schönes Oster WE


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (20. Apr. 2019)

f.dittrich57 schrieb:


> Viel Glück mit deinem Zuchtversuch


Danke,
Wollen aber nicht geziehlt züchten, eher um die Weibchen von dem Druck des Laich zu befreien und Tumore oder Entzündungen vorzubeugen. 


f.dittrich57 schrieb:


> Kam heute bei Modern Koi


Hab ihn mir grad angesehen.
War sehr informativ, haben sogar einen Aka Matsuba


----------



## samorai (20. Apr. 2019)

Ach, ihr meint das Früstücks-TV.
War wie immer informativ.


----------



## f.dittrich57 (20. Apr. 2019)

Das kann ja nicht sein,es giebt noch einen Andy mit AkaMatsuba in Berlin[emoji2][emoji2][emoji28][emoji1787][emoji1787]


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (20. Apr. 2019)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Hallo Andy,
> wie viele Fische hast du nach dem zusetzen denn in deinem Teich?
> Hast du schon ein paar verkaufen können?


Aufjedenfall über 35 Koi
Aber der Großteil sind halt kleine.

Ja, 2 verkauft, 2 angezahlt und 1 ist reserviert.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (2. Mai 2019)

Letzten Donnerstag haben wir die neuen 12 Tosai in den Teich gesetzt.
    
Nach 2 Tagen war die Unruhe vorbei und auch unsere kleinen vom letzten Spätsommer schwimmen nicht mehr so einzeln.
Jetzt haben wir 17 Tosai von 2018 im Teich die sich sehr gut entwickeln.


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Mai 2019)

Den  Butterfly finde ich schick....wo hat du den gefunden ?
Rechte Bild, den zweiten von oben in der linken Ecke meine ich.
Hast du da noch ein Foto von ?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (3. Mai 2019)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Den Butterfly finde ich schick....wo hat du den gefunden ?


Bei Fischfarm Schubert 



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Hast du da noch ein Foto von ?


Nur noch das hier.






Ich versuche die Tage mal ein paar Bilder von dem kleinen zu machen.


----------



## pyro (3. Mai 2019)

Gerade guck ich mal wieder in den Thread und lese auf der vorherigen Seite das mit den Zaunelementen. Da ich welche brauchen könnte gleich nachgesehen... schade, der Preis ist wieder bei 84,99 Euro.

Da hast Du Glück gehabt!


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (3. Mai 2019)

pyro schrieb:


> Da hast Du Glück gehabt!


Ohhhhh ja.... das haben wir wirklich.


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Mai 2019)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Bei Fischfarm Schubert


Ja, da wollte ich die Tage auch hin. Habe es aber nicht geschaft.

Nee, der hat mir auf dem Froßen Foto etwas viel gelb. Vielleicht wächst das noch raus oder das Weiß färbt sich um. Ich hatte auch zwei reinweiße welche jetzt viel Gelb haben.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (29. Mai 2019)

Gibt wieder einiges zu Berichten 
-Teicherweiterung
-Koi Verkauf und Kauf
-__ Parasiten 
-Planung Siebfilterpatrone

-nachdem wir fertig waren mit dem Sichtschutz fehlte uns noch das gewisse etwas an unserem Teich wo der Fächer __ Ahorn Bonsai steht.
  
So sah das ganze noch im letzten Jahr aus.

Nun haben wir eine kleine Insel am Teich. 
Der Graben geht unter der Terrasse komplett durch.
    
So sieht das ganze nun fertig aus.
  
Mit dazu kam der Umbau der Rohrleitung hinter der Mauer von 50 auf 75mm mit Isolierung. Habe dann gleich einen Abzweig für den Kanal gemacht in 50mm.
 
Zwar nicht auf dem Bild zu sehen aber von da geht ein Y Stück dann ab durch den Pflanzengraben.
  
Wurde schon sehr gut angenommen und morgens nutzen die Koi die Flache Stelle auch gern unter der Terrasse zum relaxen.
Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## dasHirschl (29. Mai 2019)

mega mega mega


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (31. Mai 2019)

dasHirschl schrieb:


> mega mega mega


Vielen Dank @dasHirschl

-Koi Verkauf und Kauf
5 unserer Koi haben ein neues zu Hause gefunden.
8 weitere werden noch zum Verkauf stehen, die Anzeige wird auch hier Online gehen.

Meine Frau wollte sich den Traum verwirklichen und hat sich einen Asagi zum Geburtstag gewünscht.
Den sollte sie dann auch bekommen.
Dazu kamen dann noch ein kleiner Showa 31cm und ein Kujaku 39cm.
Der Kauf ging über Privat und die Koi sollten dann versendet werden.
Und alles ist komplett schief gelaufen was überhaupt schief laufen konnte.
Der Asagi war bei Ankunft tot und den Kujaku mussten wir wieder beleben ist dann aber 2 Tage später auch verstorben.
Der Showa war soweit ok, musste sich aber erstmal berappen.
Den Showa haben wir wieder verkauft nachdem dieser wieder fit war.

Im Mai haben wir uns 2 Yamabuki Nisai ausgesucht wo wir dann alle drei genommen haben da wir sonst den Zuschlag nicht bekommen haben.
42cm , 48cm und 51cm.
         
Einer ist wieder verkauft in die Nachbarschaft wo ich nun auch den Teich schweisse.
Ach und einen Shiro Utsuri auch Nisai 53cm hat mir meine Frau als Überraschung mit gebracht.
Did Koi kommen von einem hobbyzüchter der diese von dem Züchter Izomeya bezogen hat.

Am 6.6. Kommen nun noch 5 Koi welche die letzten für dieses und vorerst nächstes Jahr sind und dazu kommt das wir wohl unseren neuen Koihändler des Vertrauens haben wenn alles klappt und gut läuft, sind immerhin 1100€.
 Mizuho Ogon 
 Asagi 
  Ki Matsuba 
  Kujaku
  Kikokuryu

Mit den 5 Koi sind wir bei einem Bestand von 45 Tieren von klein 11cm bis gross 55cm.

Die Werte sind im absolut grünen Bereich. 
Bin sehr zufrieden wie gut der Filter innerhalb einer Saison eingelaufen ist.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (13. Juni 2019)

Mittlerweile sind schon 2 Wochen vergangen und es hat sich einiges getan.
Am 6.6 kamen ja die 5 Koi und da wir unseren Beni Karashi verkauft haben (aus dem Grund das er die anderen Koi immer weg gestoßen hat wenn es Futter gab und er Shimi entwickelte) haben wir uns für einen schönen Ginrin Karashi entschieden.  
Er ist auch Nisai und hat 54cm.
Aber damit nicht genug... Als die Koi dann alle angekommen sind und umgesetzt wurden vergleichen wir die Bilder und Merkmale von 2 Asagi Geschwistern. Ja.... da war es passiert wir haben den falschen bekommen.  
Dieser ist Caramelfarben und der der kommen sollte Reinweis.
Der bestellte Asagi war natürlich schon verkauft.
Nun haben wir aber einen Kompromissvorschlag gemacht und uns auf einen weiteren Karashi geeinigt mit 44cm der nun eine Woche später kommen wird.


----------



## Ida17 (13. Juni 2019)

Moin Andy,

schöne Tiere, aber ich will ja nicht __ unken... Was ist genau der Sinn dahinter ständig neue Tiere zu kaufen und diese wieder zu verkaufen?
Seit Ihr jetzt Zwischenhändler? 

45 Tiere auf 26.000l, meiner Treu echt ne Hausnummer.
Ich habe 20 Koi auf knapp 50.000l und habe schon das Gefühl es ist zu wenig an Wasser da ...


----------



## Teich4You (13. Juni 2019)

Koi kaufen, kann süchtig machen.
Ich würde versuchen den Bestand wieder auf maximal 1 Koi pro 1.000l zu reduzieren.
Das Risiko bzw. die Wahrscheinlichkeit das etwas passiert ist bereits sehr hoch, egal wie gut man sich um den Teich und die Fische kümmert.
Da hat man dann kaum noch Einfluss drauf.
Ein so hoch besetzter Teich gleicht auch mehr einem Händler Becken, als einer Oase der Ruhe.

Sicher ist das Kritik von mir.
Ihr finde aber du/ihr habt den Teich, die Filtertechnik und das drum herum gut hinbekommen.
Jetzt heißt es die Kaufsucht und das Teichmanagement auch in den Griff zu bekommen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (13. Juni 2019)

Ida17 schrieb:


> schöne Tiere, aber ich will ja nicht __ unken... Was ist genau der Sinn dahinter ständig neue Tiere zu kaufen und diese wieder zu verkaufen?


Danke schön 
Nein, wir wollen kein zwischen Händler sein. 
Wir sind aber an einem Punkt wo wir uns nach einer anderen/besseren Qualität umschauen. 
Daher werden wir uns so nach und nach von den Koi trennen die z B. nicht das Wachstum zeigen oder sich anders verändern wie Shimi(schwarze Punkte) zu entwickeln die Zeichnung sich verändert. 
Der Bestand wird wieder kleiner, 5-8 Koi werden uns noch nach und nach verlassen.


Ida17 schrieb:


> 45 Tiere auf 26.000l, meiner Treu echt ne Hausnummer.
> Ich habe 20 Koi auf knapp 50.000l und habe schon das Gefühl es ist zu wenig an Wasser da ...


Das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Alle verteilen sich immer sehr gut. Dazu kommt das dass Management und mit einem großen Filter wie ich ihn habe und dem Regelmässigen Wasserwechsel ist das kein Problem. 
Dazu habe ich nun noch einen Eiweisabschäumer gebaut aber dazu später mehr.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (13. Juni 2019)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Koi kaufen, kann süchtig machen.
> Ich würde versuchen den Bestand wieder auf maximal 1 Koi pro 1.000l zu reduzieren.


Da hast du auch gar nicht mal so Unrecht. Und zu meiner Frau habe ich auch gesagt dieses Jahr und auch nächstes gibt es keine neuen Koi mehr.
Denn gerade das zu setzen birgt neue Gefahren für die Tiere auch wenn wir wohl jetzt unseren Händler des Vertrauens haben.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Sicher ist das Kritik von mir.
> Ihr finde aber du/ihr habt den Teich, die Filtertechnik und das drum herum gut hinbekommen.
> Jetzt heißt es die Kaufsucht und das Teichmanagement auch in den Griff zu bekommen.


Danke schön...
Das management wird jetzt so sein das wir auf Chikara umgestiegen sind und von Niederrhein weg da die Koi das Futter immer weniger gefressen haben. 
Dazu 1 Tag Winterpause in der Woche. 
Kommenden Monat kommen nochmal 200 Liter __ hel-x dazu und dann nochmal die Aufstockung im Herbst mit Japanmatten.


----------



## Ida17 (13. Juni 2019)

Florian hat nicht Unrecht, denn immer neue Fische und "alte" die den Teich verlassen wirbeln den gesamten Bakterienhaushalt durcheinander.
Ich behaupte jetzt mal, dass sich innerhalb kürzester Zeit auch nicht das Wachstumspotential zeigen wird. 
Ihr vermesst die Tiere doch nicht jede Woche oder? 

Entschuldige, aber ich finde es sehr fragwürdig, zumal sich der Stresspegel der Tiere enorm erhöht durch das Hin- und Hertransportieren. 

Hoffentlich kommt bei Euch dieses Jahr Ruhe auf!
Für mich macht es den Eindruck einer tickenden Zeitbombe bis der Filter entgültig kapituliert und aus dem schönen Teich eine Büchse der Pandora wird


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (13. Juni 2019)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Ich behaupte jetzt mal, dass sich innerhalb kürzester Zeit auch nicht das Wachstumspotential zeigen wird.
> Ihr vermesst die Tiere doch nicht jede Woche oder?


Ida, ich bitte dich.
Ich denke nicht das ich so schreibe als wenn ich keine Ahnung hätte.
Ich rede von Koi die wir vor 2 Jahren als Tosai gekauft haben.



Ida17 schrieb:


> Ihr vermesst die Tiere doch nicht jede Woche oder?


Koi werden nur dann heraus gefangen wenn es nötig ist.


Ida17 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommt bei Euch dieses Jahr Ruhe auf!


Siehe Zitat von mir.


XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Und zu meiner Frau habe ich auch gesagt dieses Jahr und auch nächstes gibt es keine neuen Koi mehr.
> Denn gerade das zu setzen birgt neue Gefahren für die Tiere auch wenn wir wohl jetzt unseren Händler des Vertrauens haben.





Ida17 schrieb:


> Für mich macht es den Eindruck einer tickenden Zeitbombe bis der Filter entgültig kapituliert und aus dem schönen Teich eine Büchse der Pandora wird


Ich danke dir für deine Besorgnis aber da bin ich schon um einiges Belesen und handle nicht ohne Kopf.


----------



## Ida17 (13. Juni 2019)

Ich wollte Dir auch nicht vor den Kopf stoßen, entschuldige wenn das so rüber kam.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (13. Juni 2019)

-__ Parasiten
Letztes Jahr hatten wir das Problem mit Kiemen und Hautwürmern. 
Diese hatten wir dann bevor der Teich fertiggestellt wurde im Hälterungsbecken mit dem Tomodachi behandelt aber nicht vollständig weg gekommen.
Der Teich wurde nach der Fertigstellung aufgesalzen und somit konnten wir dann aber ohne Probleme über den Winter trotz Parasiten meinte sie.
Gut, was keiner wusste war das der Winter so mild war und die Koi somit doch schon Früh mit den Würmern zu hadern hatten. 
Nun wurde vor ca 4 Wochen mit Triclam 2x behandelt.
Die Koi Scheuern nicht mehr und das verhalten allgemein ist viel entspannter geworden.


----------



## Aquaga (24. Sep. 2019)

Na, wie geht's dem Teich und seinen Bewohnern? Hast ja lange nichts mehr gepostet. 

Mich würde mal interessieren wie du deinen Eiweisabschäumer gebaut hast den du weiter oben erwähnt hattest
und wie zufrieden du mit seiner Leistung bist.

Ich möchte vielleicht 2020 auch einen in Betrieb nehmen, bin mir da aber noch nicht so ganz schlüssig.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (29. Sep. 2019)

Danke der Nachfrage @Aquaga
Dem Teich und seinen Bewohnern geht es sehr gut.
Daher das wir auf Chicara Futter und Futterautomat umgestellt haben, haben die Koi ein sehr gutes Wachstum mit Vorzeigen können zum Teil ( bei den Jüngeren Koi) bis zu 15 cm.
Wir haben auch wieder umgebaut.
        
 Der Eiweisabschäumer den ich jeden Tsg auslehren muss.
Die Anleitung kam sogar hier aus dem Forum.
Wo genau muss ich mal schauen oder du guckst mal bei der Suche nach. 
Ist auch der erste Entwurf der Wunderbar funktioniert.      
Befestigt habe ich den Eiweißabschäumer mit Kunststoff ummantelten Montageband am IBC.
Klappt wunderbar mit dem Justieren.


----------



## dasHirschl (29. Sep. 2019)

Dein Teich ist der absolute Wahnsinn


----------



## Aquaga (30. Sep. 2019)

Wow, sehr gelungen! Da ist ja noch mal einiges an Teichfläche hinzugekommen.

Die Kombi Chikara + Futterautomat habe ich auch seit ein paar Monaten im Einsatz und bin bisher auch sehr zufrieden 
Habs aber zu gut gemeint, Frau Doktor fand beim Herbstcheck meinen Fische ein wenig zu pummelig.
Nun sind sie auf Diät


----------



## dasHirschl (30. Sep. 2019)

Du hast ein ganzes Stück Terrasse zurück gebaut oder? Oder habe ich einen Knick in der Optik?


----------



## PeBo (1. Okt. 2019)

dasHirschl schrieb:


> Du hast ein ganzes Stück Terrasse zurück gebaut oder? Oder habe ich einen Knick in der Optik?


Ich denke eher noch etwas gegraben - wer findet den Unterschied?

 
 

Gruß Peter

PS: Ich meine nicht den Hund


----------



## dasHirschl (1. Okt. 2019)

Das er umgegraben hat, hat er schon mal gepostet aber das mit der Terrasse ist mir neu. Die ist ja quasi weg bzw gewandert


----------



## ralph_hh (1. Okt. 2019)

Wenn ich das richtig zähle, sind das vorher wie nachher 14 Bretter. Die Terrasse ist unverändert.


----------



## f.dittrich57 (1. Okt. 2019)

Der Hund würde jetzt neben dem Wasser stehen und könnte direkt saufen[emoji6]


----------



## dasHirschl (1. Okt. 2019)

Er hat diese beiden Bilder gepostet und die sind meiner Meinung nach von der teichoberfläche unterschiedlich ?! So mal da mittig grün ist was auf dem Bild mit der Terrasse nicht funktionieren würde ‍


----------



## dasHirschl (1. Okt. 2019)

Sorry, vom anderen Bild zu viel weg geschnitten... 
die Terrasse ging ja mal bis zur „Insel“


----------



## Aquaga (1. Okt. 2019)

PeBo schrieb:


> Ich denke eher noch etwas gegraben - wer findet den Unterschied?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 211550
> Anhang anzeigen 211551
> ...



Die beiden Bilder zeigen glaube ich Version 2 und 3.

Aktuell dürfte aber Version 4 sein, mit Rückgebauter oder versetzter Terrasse hinter die Insel, so dass die frei zu sehen ist.







Vielleicht bekommen wir ja noch ein paar Baubilder oder eine "Totale" nachgereicht


----------



## PeBo (1. Okt. 2019)

Oh ja, Gabor, da hast du natürlich recht, ich dachte das 1. Bild vom Sonntag aus #825 wäre der aktuelle Stand und dieses mit älteren Bildern verglichen. Es freut mich natürlich, dass da aktuell noch Wasservolumen dazu gekommen ist - dann ist der Überbesatz nicht mehr ganz so hoch!

Gruß Peter


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (1. Okt. 2019)

dann werde ich mal alles auflösen.
Die Terrasse hat die gleiche Größe wie vorher behalten ist aber um 2 meter gewandert.

      
Die neue Zone hat eine Wassertiefe von 35-40 cm.
Eine neue Treppe ist auch schon im Bau. 
    

@PeBo es sind über 10Koi zu anderen Besitzern gekommen. 
Wie ich schon aber von Anfang an sagte es kommt auf das Management an und wir hatten keinerlei Probleme mit den Wasserwerten. Und es sind von Anfang Juni bis jetzt über 40 KG Futter im Teich gelandet. __ Parasiten konnten bisher auch keine nachgewiesen werden .Wir werden sehen was der Herbstcheck sagt.


----------



## dasHirschl (1. Okt. 2019)

Mir gefällt es richtig tut... sehr geil... so eine flache Zone hab ich auch schon überlegt aber ich bin noch nicht motiviert rein zu reißen... hast alles richtig gemacht !!!


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (1. Okt. 2019)

dasHirschl schrieb:


> so eine flache Zone hab ich auch schon überlegt aber ich bin noch nicht motiviert rein zu reißen


Das waren wir erst auch nicht, vorallem da man dadurch ha angeblich starke Temperatur Schwankungen bekommt.
Kann ich momentan nicht sagen. Habe noch immer 15,5°C Wassertemperatur. Aber deshalb haben wir es nicht gemacht. 
Als wir den Kanal machten 
  
haben die Koi dies immer mehr und mehr angenommen und hielten sich sehr viel dort auf. 
Daraufhin haben wir dann alles auf gemacht und bereuen es kein Stück.
Allein dieser Anblick 
  
die ganze Truppe so nah vor sich zu haben.


----------



## dasHirschl (1. Okt. 2019)

Ja gut. Ich habe nur Goldfische. Unser Teich ist im Sommergrundstück. Da Kois zu halten wenn es gehen würde wäre mir zu schade. Ist schon arg in der Natur und da kommen auch Wildtiere und holen sich ab und an mal nen kleinen Happen ab... und wir sind nicht immer da...

Aber so eine flache Stelle zum noch besser Fische schauen wäre was. Ist leider nur genau der Weg zum Nachbar unserer französischen Bulldogge und die hat es nicht so mit schwimmen. Wäre bei mir auch nur maximal 1.50m x 1,00m wenn ich es maximal ausreizen würde und dafür noch mal rein reißen... mal gucken.

Aber echt toll geworden. Kann’s nur immer wieder sagen...


----------



## Aquaga (2. Okt. 2019)

Boah, seeehr schön geworden und sogar mit Brücke, Flachwasserzone UND Insel! 

Wollte ich auch immer schon alles in meinem Teich haben, habe aber leider zu wenig Platz und brauche alles Volumen was möglich ist 

Hast du irgendwelche Schutzmaßnahmen für die Wasserpflanzen installiert oder gehen die Koi bei dir nicht an frisches Grünfutter?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (27. Dez. 2019)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Hast du irgendwelche Schutzmaßnahmen für die Wasserpflanzen installiert oder gehen die Koi bei dir nicht an frisches Grünfutter?


Schutzmaßnahmen habe ich keine, lediglich die Pflanzen sind mit verschiedenen Steinen beschwert und die Pflanzen wachsen optimal.
Die Sumpfschertlilie in der Linken Steinmauerecke ist vom @mitch und war mickrig als wir sie vor 2 Jahren bekommen haben.

Mittlerweile ist der Teich eingehaust.
Dadurch das wir den __ Ahorn, die Steinmauer aus Porenbeton haben, haben wir uns für ein 4x8 Zeltstell entschieden wo dann mit einer selbst geklebten Luftpolsterfolie 3 lagig und einer starken Gewächshausfolie abgedeckt wurde.
       
   
Normal wollte ich das 180°C Winkel Bild hochladen aber dies ist zu groß mit 26MB.
Mache die Tage nochmal einzelne Bilder.


----------



## troll20 (27. Dez. 2019)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Die Sumpfschertlilie in der Linken Steinmauerecke ist vom @mitch und war mickrig als wir sie vor 2 Jahren bekommen haben.


Kann ja nicht sein, mikrig gibt es bei @mitch nicht, höchstens ein Baby-Pflänzken


----------



## DbSam (27. Dez. 2019)

Hallo Andy,


ich gehe davon aus, dass die Löcher für die Kabelbinder verstärkt wurden.
Sonst wären diese die ersten Schwachpunkte für die Flatterei bei lauen Lüftchen ...
(Schnellschuss: Wahrscheinlich hätte ich die Folie von außen mit Holzlatten und Schrauben an den Stangen fixiert, da verteilt sich die Beanspruchung ...)


Gruß Carsten


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (27. Dez. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Kann ja nicht sein, mikrig gibt es bei @mitch nicht, höchstens ein Baby-Pflänzken


Das war auch damit gemeint 



DbSam schrieb:


> ich gehe davon aus, dass die Löcher für die Kabelbinder verstärkt wurden.
> Sonst wären diese die ersten Schwachpunkte für die Flatterei bei lauen Lüftchen ...
> (Schnellschuss: Wahrscheinlich hätte ich die Folie von außen mit Holzlatten und Schrauben an den Stangen fixiert, da verteilt sich die Beanspruchung ...)


Es sind nicht mal Kabelbinder. Es sind richtige Gummibänder für diese Zelte. 
Die Löcher sind Verstärkt.
Die Folie ist auf allen Seiten mit Latten am Boden verschraubt und Getackert.... da freu ich mich nächsten Sommer alle raus zu ziehen 
Der erste Sturm kam schon. Und top überstanden.


----------



## DbSam (27. Dez. 2019)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Die Löcher sind Verstärkt.




Gruß Carsten


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (27. Dez. 2019)

Aktuell heize ich das Gartenhaus mit 1 kWh Lüfter und das Koizelt mit 2 kWh Lüfter.
Der Lüfter im Gartenhaus muss nicht viel Arbeiten da die gartenhaustüren mit 5mm Plexiglasscheiben umgerüstet wurden.
Der Lüfter im Koizelt läuft momentan durch und kann 6°C mehr Raumluft erzeugen als zu draußen. 
Der Teich selber wird auch zu geheizt mit 2x300Watt.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (13. Jan. 2020)

Es ist zwar schon ein wenig älter das Jahr aber dennoch ein frohes neues Jahr.

Hier nochmal die versprochenen Bilder von der Rund um Sicht. 
            

Projekt 2020 läuft auch schon. 
  da wird es hin kommen. 
Ein Tipp die Platten an der Wand sind Vermiculiteplatten.


----------



## ralph_hh (14. Jan. 2020)

Sag mal... Findste das Zelt hübsch? Ehrlich, als Preis für ein paar Kois jeweils die Hälfte des Jahres so ein Plastik Zelt im Garten zu haben, da ist ja jeder ungepflegte Rasen schöner. Und dann mit 3,6KW insegesamt heizen, 2KW davon permanent... Umweltschutz geht anders.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (14. Jan. 2020)

Hübsch ist es nicht aber ab Oktober ist im Garten meist eh alles vorbei. 
Es geht ja nicht nur um die Koi. 
Der __ Fächerahorn ist geschützt und die Teichmauer die aus Ytong Stein um Instandsetzungskosten zu sparen da der Ytong Wasser zieht und bei Frost alles platzt. 
Gebaut wurde die Mauer mangels Fachwissen, heute bin ich schlauer. 

Ich kenne Teich da sind 3,6Kwh gar nichts am Tag.


----------



## Alfii147 (14. Jan. 2020)

ralph_hh schrieb:


> Umweltschutz geht anders.



Einfach selbst, mit guten Beispiel voran gehen!


----------



## f.dittrich57 (14. Jan. 2020)

Die Gretel wird sich freuen [emoji28][emoji268]


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (14. Jan. 2020)

f.dittrich57 schrieb:


> Die Gretel wird sich freuen [emoji28][emoji268]


 Wen meinst du?


----------



## ralph_hh (14. Jan. 2020)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Ich kenne Teich da sind 3,6Kwh gar nichts am Tag.


Der Lüfter im Zelt mit 2kW läuft durch, schreibst Du. Das sind 48kWh am Tag... Oder etwa 16€ Stromkosten am Tag. Bei 100 Tagen Kaltwetter in der Saison 1600€. und da kommen noch die 2x300W für das Wasser und 1KW für das Gewächshaus dazu... Dafür kannst Du eine Menge vernünftiger Steine kaufen... Und Ahornbäume überstehen wie alle anderen Bäume auch den Winter, indem sie ihr Laub abschmeißen und im Frühjahr neu austreiben. Ich bin kein Koi Experte, aber ich glaub, auch die kann man ohne Heizung überwintern.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (14. Jan. 2020)

ralph_hh schrieb:


> Der Lüfter im Zelt mit 2kW läuft durch, schreibst Du. Das sind 48kWh am Tag.


Ich habe vergessen zu sagen das der Lüfter nur bis max 12°C läuft. 
Dazu habe ich auch geschrieben zu Anfang das das ganze nur vorübergehend ist. Mein Interesse liegt nicht daran sooo viel Geld aus dem Fenster zu schmeißen. Daher wird in einen Kaminofen Wasserführend investiert.


----------



## Alfii147 (14. Jan. 2020)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Wen meinst du?



Na dich, Andy ... 





_View: https://youtu.be/gvirBAE_ITk

_


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (14. Jan. 2020)

Ach die meinst du
Die hab ich üüüüberhaupt nicht auf dem Schirm. 
Kann die gar nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## f.dittrich57 (14. Jan. 2020)

Einfach Abdecken reicht auch,ich habe 20x Styroporplatten vom Hornbach für 19.99€ und 2 Doppelstegplatten 2×1m mit 50mm Abwasserrohre daruntergeschraubt.Im Filter steckt ein Heizstab 600W den ich nach Bedarf bei Frost zuschalten kann.Damit halte ich die Temperatur auf 9-10° das reicht.Bei Sonnenschein nehme ich einfach ein paar Platten weg zum Füttern und das Wasser erwärmt sich.
Ca.100€ Stromkosten seit Mitte November sind angefallen.Ärgerlich für Gretel trotzdem [emoji31]
Vertretbar für mich[emoji6]


----------



## Sven S. (16. Jan. 2020)

ralph_hh schrieb:


> Umweltschutz geht anders.


Andy hat Spaß am Hobby, da ist Klimahysterie fehl am Platz


----------



## ralph_hh (17. Jan. 2020)

Sven S. schrieb:


> Andy hat Spaß am Hobby, da ist Klimahysterie fehl am Platz


Dass jeder Mensch meint, sein persönlicher Spaß wäre wichtiger, ist ein Teil des Problems. Das Klima wird nicht von einem einzelnen gerettet oder zerstört, auch von Andy nicht. Energieverschwendung bleibt es trotzdem.

Wenn Du einen Teich nicht nur frostfrei sondern warm halten willst, obwohl die Fische das auch ohne überleben, weil die Natur das schlicht so vorgesehen hat, dass die im Winter klar kommen, dann ist das schon fragwürdig. Aber um das zu realisieren dann gleich ein ganzes Zelt ohne nennenswerte Isolation auf 12° zu heizen und dafür Nonstop 2kW aufzuwenden, das ist absurd.


----------



## Sven S. (17. Jan. 2020)

Tolle Ansprache


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (17. Jan. 2020)

Jeder hat seine eigene Meinung. 
Ich bin der Meinung das ich unsere Koi bei ca. 10-12°C halten sollte. 
Das tut dem Stoffwechsel der Koi besser als wenn sie nachher wenn es wärmer wird von 4°C starten müssen.


----------



## f.dittrich57 (17. Jan. 2020)

Ratschläge sind Ok,optimierungsbedarf ist vorhanden,aber Belehrungen sind hier fehl am Platz denke ich[emoji6]


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (17. Jan. 2020)

Danke Dittrich, 
Genau die Optimierung ist in Arbeit.


----------



## Alfii147 (17. Jan. 2020)

Jetzt sind die links-grünen schon hier ..


----------



## f.dittrich57 (17. Jan. 2020)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Danke Dittrich,
> Genau die Optimierung ist in Arbeit.
> Anhang anzeigen 213064


Da bin ich aber mal gespannt wie die Nachbarschaft das so findet,oder hast du ein Altersheim daneben?
Die kennen das noch von früher[emoji6][emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (17. Jan. 2020)

Einmal ältere Leute und zweitens haben viele drum herum einen Kamin.


----------



## f.dittrich57 (17. Jan. 2020)

Das ist aber ein Heiden Geschäft das gleichmäßig am leben zu erhalten.Oder hast du zu viel KoiRolli geschaut[emoji1787][emoji28]


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (17. Jan. 2020)

Erster Teil der nicht geplant war sondern so mittendrin entschieden wurde.

Feste Frischwasserleitung mit Kugelhähnen für Teich und Innenhälterung.
      
Erstmal noch mit Schlauchkupplung aber später kommt ne PE Leitung. 
So braucht man nicht mehr mit dem Schlauch ins Gartenhaus.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (17. Jan. 2020)

f.dittrich57 schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein Heiden Geschäft das gleichmäßig am leben zu erhalten.Oder hast du zu viel KoiRolli geschaut[emoji1787][emoji28]


Wie meinst du? Mit nachfeuern?
Der Kamin ist Wasserführend.


----------



## f.dittrich57 (17. Jan. 2020)

Ja das ist mir klar das der wasserführend ist,was sonst, ist ja keine Vogelvoliere[emoji6]


----------



## lollo (17. Jan. 2020)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Genau die Optimierung ist in Arbeit.


wird der im Gartenhaus eingebaut?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (17. Jan. 2020)

Ja. Wird er. Samt Feuerschutz und Feuerlöscher


----------



## lollo (17. Jan. 2020)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Ja. Wird er.


hoffentlich hast du da den schwarzen Mann vorher befragt, ob das so auch möglich ist, sonst klappt das hinterher nicht mehr mit den Nachbarn.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (17. Jan. 2020)

Muss ja.
Sonst wäre dieser ja nicht zulässig.


----------



## Lumita (17. Jan. 2020)

Hallo XxGabexX! 
Mir ist aufgefallen auf deinem Foto, dass deine Zuleitung aus Kupfer besteht? Wird die *Kupfer-Konzentration von 0,1 mg/l¹ überschritten* ist mit *Schädigungen bei Fischen* zu rechnen. Dieser Wert kann durch Wasserleitungen bereits erreicht werden. Würde ich sofort ändern, bevor den Fischen was passiert.
Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## f.dittrich57 (17. Jan. 2020)

Gut aufgepasst,mir ist das gar nicht aufgefallen ,dachte das sind Heizungsrohre,was sie auch sind eigendlich.[emoji848]


----------



## lollo (18. Jan. 2020)

Lumita schrieb:


> Dieser Wert kann durch Wasserleitungen bereits erreicht werden


Moin,

, dann dürften die Teichbesitzer kein Frischwasser mehr in den Teich füllen, da wohl die meisten Wasserinstallationen in Häusern mit Kupferrohren
ausgeführt sind. Kupfer schützt sich selbst duch die Bildung einer Patinaschicht (auch in den Rohren) so das da nichts mehr abgegeben wird.


----------



## Joachim (18. Jan. 2020)

Eine kurze Bitte an ALLE - lasst die Politik bitte draußen, da hat eh jeder ne andere Meinung und bekehren wird hier eh niemand irgendwen. Und wenn es sich wirklich nicht vermeiden lässt, bleibt bitte sachlich und werdet nicht persönlich egal in welche Richtung!

Dankeschön.


----------



## Aquaga (21. Jan. 2020)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Ja. Wird er. Samt Feuerschutz und Feuerlöscher


Hast du eigentlich bei einer Feuerstätte im Gartenhäuschen vorab eine Baugenehmigung für einholen müssen?
Ist bei uns in BW zumindest so.

Bin da auch gerade mit den Behörden am rummachen weil mein geplantes Häuschen halb aus dem Baufenster raus ragt.


----------



## PeBo (15. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Andy,
ich habe so lange nichts mehr von dir gelesen. Ich nehme an, dein Zelt über deinem Teich ist abgebaut.  Läuft dein Ofen? Hast du deine vielen Koi gut über die Zeit gebracht?
Ich musste gerade an dich denken, weil ich von einem Teich mit starkem Überbesatz und Problemen gehört habe.

Gruß Peter


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (1. Sep. 2020)

Hallo @PeBo Peter,

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, der Grund warum ich nichts mehr hier poste ist, das man eh nur Kritisiert wird, anstatt zu fragen vorallem was den Überbesatz angeht, was ich dagegen mache. 

Das Zelt ist im Mai runter gekommen,  das Gestell ist aber noch drauf zum Teil. 
Nächstes Jahr wird eine Lösung für ein dauerhaftes Gestell überlegt. 

Der Ofen hat seinen Zweck in der Heizsaison sehr gut erfüllt. 
Diese Saison wird nur noch mit Hartholzbriketts und Rindenholzbriketts gearbeitet.

Die Kosten sind alle wohlauf und gut genährt über den Winter gekommen. 
Dieses Jahr haben die Koi nach 5 Jahren das erste mal abgelaicht.
Ein großer Ochiba hat es nicht Überlebt. Dies ist aber nicht komplett dem Ablaichen geschuldet, dieses Thema ist tiefgründiger. 

Einige Koi haben unser Paradies verlassen, und der nächste 8m³ Innenteich ist auch geplant. Dort gehen alle Koi von 25 bis 40 cm rein.


----------



## PeBo (1. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Andy, tut mir leid um deinen Ochiba, um so mehr freut es mich, dass es dem Rest der Bande gut geht.
Auch freut es mich, dass du etwas unternommen hast und dich von einigen Tieren getrennt hast. Halte uns doch gerne auch mit Fotos hier auf dem laufenden. Mit der Innenhälterung klingt interessant!

Gruß Peter


----------



## DbSam (1. Sep. 2020)

PeBo schrieb:


> Halte uns doch gerne auch mit Fotos hier auf dem laufenden.


like



XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> der Grund warum ich nichts mehr hier poste ist, das man eh nur Kritisiert wird



Na ja, willkommen im Internet.
Man sollte mit konstruktiver Kritik umgehen und den Rest ignorieren können. - Ja, kann manchmal schwer sein. 
Du hast aber auch einiges an Lob und guten Tipps erhalten.

Wäre schön, wenn Du wieder mit dabei bist. 
Du musst ja auch nicht jeden "umgeknickten Grashalm" posten, aber so ab und zu ... 


LG Carsten


----------

